# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Его Милость Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху

## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!

Сообщение от нашей духовной сестры, Маллика-малы деви даси :
*************

Харе Кришна! Примите пожалуйста мои поклоны.Дорогие мои духовные братья и сестры! В этом году Вьяса-пуджа Гуру Махараджа  будет 15 марта. Каждый год его Вьяса Пуджа будет за 4 дня до Гаура-Пурнимы. Гуру Махарадж  родился на Гара Дашами титхи месяца Говинда,это можно использовать в дальнейшем. Информацию любезно предоставил Чандра Мукха прабху-авторитетный астролог. 
Ваша слуга Маллика-мала деви даси. 
******************

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Материал о Вьяса-пудже, подготовленный нашей духовной сестрой матаджи Матхурачандрикой деви даси из Омска.
***************************************************************************************************************************************************

ДОРОГИЕ ПРЕДАННЫЕ, БРАТЬЯ И СЕСТРЫ!

Близится день Вьяса-пуджи нашего дорогого духовного учителя, Его Милости Шри Чайтанья Чандра Чарана прабху. Чтобы напомнить нам всем о том, что это за день и как правильно составить подношение, написана эта статья.

Вьяса-пуджа – обряд поклонения Шриле Вьясадеве. Вьясадева – это специальное воплощение Шри Кришны – Верховного Господа. Исполнившись сострадания ко всем живым существам, он записал Веды, составил большинство Пуран, Веданта-сутру и Махабхарату. Эти произведения Он составил в такой форме, чтобы они были доступны всем людям Кали-юги, чтобы каждый из нас мог их усвоить. А затем, вдохновленный своим духовным учителем Нарадой Муни, по его милости, Шрила Вьясадева написал «Шримад-Бхагаватам», в котором раскрыл нам суть бхакти. Вьясадева – гуру для всех. Первый гуру в материальном мире – это Брахма, затем Нарада, Вьясадева, Шукадева Госвами и вся наша гуру-парампара.

             Подобно тому, как за всеми процессами, происходящими в это мире, стоят великие личности, уполномоченные на это Верховным Господом, точно также процесс духовной практики каждого ученика поддерживается его духовным учителем – личностью, которой мы дороги, которая молится за нас, и только благодаря этому в нашей духовной жизни и нашем служении все происходит.
        В материальном мире невозможна деятельность духовная, это противоестественно для этого мира, здесь невозможно повторять Святое Имя, служить Богу.  И только по милости Шрилы Прабхупады и духовных учителей мы можем совершать свои попытки в воспевании Святых Имен Бога, только по милости парампары мы можем выполнять служение Господу в этом мире. Все наше служение Шри Кришне, Вьясадеве,  принимает духовный учитель. Он делает его совершенным, благодаря тому, что вкладывает туда свою любовь к Кришне, таким образом очищая от несовершенств, передает по парампаре, и Кришна его принимает.
         Наш духовный учитель – тот, кого мы должны благодарить за духовную силу, благодаря которой у нас есть  решимость продолжать путь к Богу. И Вьяса-пуджа, День Явления духовного учителя – самый сокровенный и самый важный день в жизни ученика. В этот день к ученику приходит особая милость, необходимая для духовной жизни.
         Процесс бхакти-йоги, наша духовная практика, построена на самопожертвовании. Мы пытаемся пожертвовать своими личными интересами ради интересов миссии духовного учителя, Шрилы Прабхупады. Без самопожертвования невозможно строить взаимоотношения с гуру.
         Следуя традиции ИСККОН, в этот день ученики делают подношение своему духовному учителю. В большей степени это нужно для самого ученика – проанализировать свое сердце. Ученик должен подумать, что он сделал для того, чтобы миссия его духовного учителя достигла еще большего успеха. Подумать, какую роль играет духовный учитель в его жизни, какая милость идет от учителя, которая включает ученика в процесс, и как это было проявлено внешне и внутренне. Насколько искренне он может радоваться успехам духовного учителя в его проповеди, радоваться успехам своих братьев и сестер. Он должен постараться почувствовать, что именно хочет духовный учитель видеть в нем, в его служении Кришне. Какие качества и поступки учеников вдохновляют гуру. Подумать, насколько серьезно он работал над улучшением своего служения, выполнением наставлений гуру, улучшением своих качеств. И насколько важно для духовного учителя, умеют ли ученики  сотрудничать и общаться, заботиться друг о друге. И что может доставлять боль Гурудеву. Он пытается увидеть в своем сердце благодарность своему гуру, любовь к духовному учителю. Он пытается почувствовать, как он хочет прославить своего духовного учителя. Он садится и пишет письмо-подношение своему гуру. И пусть он даже не отправит его духовному учителю, гуру почувствует искренние усилия, сердце своего ученика, Кришна подскажет ему о том, что там происходит. Ведь в момент искренних чувств, в момент мысленного диалога наступает моментальная связь между людьми, а в духовных отношениях она тем более сильна и значительна.

                                             Подношение может состоять из нескольких частей.
      Первое: Поздравление и прославление гуру. Духовного учителя не вдохновит, если мы будем прославлять его как сверх совершенную личность, спустившуюся с Вайкунтхи.  Не обязательно только такая личность может вести нас за собой. Его больше вдохновит наше понимание того, что он является инструментом в руках его духовного учителя и Шрилы Прабхупады. Нам нужно понять именно эту, более важную для нас, основу: наш Гурудев, прежде всего – совершенный слуга слуги слуги слуги. Он тоже садхака, в миссии Прабхупады он исполняет его волю и волю своего Гурудева. И мы в нашей жизни имеем совершенный пример такого служения вайшнава.
    Прославление может включать в себя примеры из жизни. Ученик приводит пример, а затем проводит аналогию. Просто перечисления качеств или свойств гуру будут выглядеть суховато.
      Второе: Подношение плодов своего служения духовному учителю и своей работы над собой за прошедший год с пониманием, кому эти плоды принадлежат по праву, осознавая, кто является их вдохновителем.
     Третье: Выражение благодарности духовному учителю.  Здесь ученик должен проверить все закоулки своего сердца, поискать там все сокровенное. Вспомнить о том, как гуру вел его в духовной жизни, как защищал и оберегал от всего негативного, как давал духовный разум, чтобы улучшить свое служение. Как каждое мгновение гуру находится рядом, Та благодарность, которая принесет настоящую радость гуру. Когда гуру увидит духовный рост ученика, его усилия, его искренность.
     Четвертое: Ученик может принести и свое искреннее раскаяние гуру в этот день в своих промахах и ошибках. Но, не затягивая слишком и не смакуя эту часть подношения. Не впадая в скорбь, а найдя выход, исправиться и продолжить свое служение.
      Пятое: Ученик просит благословения у гуру на то, чтобы быть похожим на него в силе желания служить или на любые другие духовные подвиги и духовную чистоту и зрелость.
       Шестое: Ученик может преподнести  искренние пожелания духовному учителю. Но здесь он должен найти именно такие слова, которые покажут его положение слуги, а положение гуру как его Господина.

      Конечно, самое главное подношение –  искреннюю преданность ученика своему гуру – в письме за один день составить  и выразить невозможно. Нашей преданности  сейчас может быть только капля. Иногда, чтобы выполнить наставление духовного учителя, ученику потребуется много лет, чтобы стать учеником – вся жизнь. Но гуру ценит наши искренние попытки и видит наше сердце.

                      Вот что говорит о том, как правильно сделать подношение
духовному учителю, сам Гуру Махарадж.

          (Отрывок из семинара Гуру Махараджа по Гуру-таттве, прочитанного им в 2006 г на ангарском фестивале).

      Вопрос: Как правильно писать подношение духовному учителю?
      Ответ: Прежде всего мы пишем для гуру в сердце. Это очень важно. Ученик должен излить всю свою любовь, которая накопилась у него в течение этого года, все самое позитивное. Нужно понять позитивное значение гуру. Очень часто преданные изливают все свои проблемы на своего духовного учителя, но на Вьяса-пуджу мы не должны писать ни о каких своих проблемах. Мы должны писать о том, что нас вдохновляет, о том, как это важно - иметь духовного учителя, какое это счастье и удача. Гуру, слушая эти прославления, видит прогресс учеников. Проблемы не говорят ни о прогрессе, ни о деградации, потому что проблемы в материальном мире есть у всех, даже у господа Брахмы. Прогресс означает, насколько позитивно мы видим сознание Кришны. Духовный прогресс означает, что мы сосредоточиваемся только на позитивном опыте. Мы должны написать духовному учителю, как хорошо быть в сознании Кришны и почему. Объяснить не сентиментально, а на основе опыта, тогда гуру вдохновляется от учеников и видит, что он нужен, что он выполняет важное и необходимое служение. Если мы будем говорить только о негативном, гуру подумает, что у него нет никакой духовной силы, что он бесполезен и зря принимает учеников. Один гуру ИСККОН принял двух учеников, и те вскоре ушли в майю. Тот гуру потом очень долго не принимал учеников, потому что он считал, что это его вина, поэтому мы должны настроиться на позитивный момент, это будет давать силы духовному учителю. 

      В день Вьяса-пуджы, или гуру-пуджы, ученики стараются отдать  Гурудеву все, на что они способны и попытки отдать даже больше. Все принадлежит Гурудеву! Поэтому они воспевают, танцуют, памятуют и доставляют радость своему духовному учителю.
                                                                                                                    Ваша слуга Матхурачандрика деви даси

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

С благословения Гуру Махараджа размещаю материал о пранама-мантре, подготовленный матаджи Матхурачандрикой деви даси. 
**************************************************************************************************************
   Дорогие братья и сестры! 
Позвольте напомнить всем нам о той ценности, которая есть у каждого из тех, кто уже получил посвящение у нашего духовного учителя или получил от него пранама-мантру. Может быть, этот документ поможет нам более внимательно отнестись к самой простой и самой, по сути, важной молитве в нашей жизни. У каждого из нас есть возможность усилить связь с гуру через эту молитву. Материал собран из нескольких авторитетных источников, и очень хочется, чтобы в нашем духовном сообществе – семье учеников Чайтанья Чандры Чарана Махараджа, эти правила этикета взаимоотношения с Абсолютной Истиной через гуру вошли в привычку ума и сердца.
                                                                                    Ваша слуга Матхурачандрика деви даси.


*ПРАНАМА - МАНТРА*

Из книги Маханидхи Свами «Гаятри мадхима мадхури»:

В поклонении Божествам используются шесть основных типов мантр:
1) Дхйана-мантры ― медитационные мантры, используемые для того, чтобы вызвать в уме трансцендентную форму Господа, Его обитель и игры.
2) Биджа-мантры ― мантры-семена; они предназначены для медитации и очищения предметов, используемых в пудже.
3) Мула-мантры ― мантры-корни (мула ― корень). Они являются сутью Божества; их произносят, обращаясь к Господу и предлагая Ему какой-либо предмет поклонения.
4) Стути и Стотры ― молитвы, читаемые до, во время или после поклонения, прославляющие Имя, форму, качества и игры Господа.
5) Пранама-мантры ― молитвы, читаемые во время предложения поклонов Господу в конце и начале поклонения.
6) Гайатри-мантры ― мантры Вед или Панчаратрики, используемые при поклонении Господу, пробуждающие три принципа ― самбандха, абхидейа, прайоджана.

Хотя существуют особые мула и Гайатри-мантры для медитации на духовного учителя, в шастрах дается совет видеть духовного учителя во всех мантрах, полученных от него. В Ведах говорится: йо мантрах са гурух сакшат, йо гурух са харих свайам, гуру-йасйа бхавет туштас-тасйа тушто харих свайам ― «Мантра, данная гуру, сама по себе является гуру, а гуру ― это Сам Верховный Господь Хари. Если кто-то удовлетворяет духовного учителя, он также удовлетворяет Самого Шри Хари». Ачарьи объясняют, что с помощью мантры духовный учитель передает ученику свое внутренне настроение служения Радхе и Кришне. Ученик не воспринимает это немедленно, он поймет все постепенно, благодаря гуру-бхакти, севе и медитации на данную ему мантру. Поэтому мантра является непосредственным представителем духовного учителя.

Поскольку любое подношение и поклонение Господу ученик ИСККОН, семьи А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады, предлагает через своего гуру, то пранама-мантра становится для него молитвой своему духовному учителю. Это мантра поклонения духовному учителю. «Пранам» означает поклон.

Первая часть пранама-мантры – это медитация на духовного учителя, как на близкого и дорогого слугу Господа Кришны и на положение духовного учителя - сакшад-дхари, то есть духовный учитель занимает такое же положение, как и Верховный Господь благодаря своему совершенному служению Ему.
Вторая часть описывает миссию гуру в общей миссии распространения сознания Кришны, его полномочия и настроение проповеди.

В 1999 году было принято постановление Джи-Би-Си: после пранама-мантры своему духовному учителю всегда нужно повторять пранама-мантру Шриле Прабхупаде. Это было введено для того, чтобы мы не забывали своей связи с парампарой, и для того, чтобы подчеркнуть особое положение Шрилы Прабхупады как основателя-ачарьи ИСККОН и нашего шикша-гуру.

Ниже перечислены ситуации, в которых ученик должен произносить молитву своему гуру:

1. Как только искренний ученик, который всем сердцем хочет принять или уже принял своего гуру (или даже если он это сделал неосознанно), проснулся и встал первым делом он приносит поклоны духовному учителю и Шри Кришне, произнося Харе Кришна маха-мантру и пранама-мантры гуру и Шриле Прабхупаде, прося их благословения на служение преданным и Шри Кришне в этот день, на то, чтобы избегать десяти оскорблений Святого Имени и быть смиренным и сознающим Кришну преданным. При этом искренний ученик чувствует неподдельную радость оттого, что у него есть духовный учитель - самый главный человек в его жизни, которому он готов служить, и по стопам которого он готов идти до самого духовного мира.

2. Перед повторением 16 кругов Харе Кришна маха-мантры каждый должен повторить пранама-мантру гуру (если он получил пранаму или инициирован) и Шриле Прабхупаде, и попросить благословения на внимательное и безоскорбительное повторение своих кругов. Те, кто уже получил посвящение - харинама-инициацию, благодарит гуру за духовную силу, которую он получает через своего духовного учителя от всей гуру-парампары. И старается очень внимательно повторять свои круги на четках, выполняя наставление духовного учителя.

3. Входя в алтарную первый раз, кланяясь Шриле Прабхупаде, нужно прочитать: «ванча-калпа тарубьяш ча», пранама-мантру духовному учителю, пранама-мантру Шриле Прабхупаде и Панчататтва маха-мантру («джай шри кришна чайтанья»). Потом все то же (кроме «ванча-калпа тарубьяш ча»), кланяясь Божествам. Всякий другой раз при поклоне Божествам в этот день, нужно повторять пранама-мантру своему гуру, Шриле Прабхупаде и Панчататтва маха-мантру.

4. При предложении бхоги на алтаре (кроме специальных молитв) ученик читает пранама-мантру духовному учителю, пранама-мантру Шриле Прабхупаде и Панчататтва маха-мантру, предлагает бхогу стопам гуру, прося его милости. Мы можем служить Господу только через духовного учителя, и мы просим, чтобы Гурудев передал наше подношение Божествам или Панча-таттве через гуру-парампару. Таким образом, каждый раз при предложении бхоги на алтаре мы имеем возможность выразить свое почтение и всей гуру-парампаре. 
После предложения, перед тем как снять прасад с алтаря, перед входом в алтарь, тоже необходимо принести поклоны, читая пранаму своему гуру. Остальные мантры и стандарты при этом зависят от того, поклоняемся мы Панчататтве или домашним, или храмовым Божествам.

5. Перед принятием прасада мы повторяем пранама-мантру духовному учителю, пранама-мантру Шриле Прабхупаде и Панчататтва маха-мантру, благодаря духовного учителя и Господа Кришну за милость. 
Культивировать сознание ученика, положение ученика нам поможет понимание того, что прежде чем приступить к принятию прасада, мы должны пригласить своего гуру (в том случае, если прасад совершенно чистый). Искренний ученик не может почитать прасад прежде своего Гурудева. Также ученик может при этом помолиться Кришне о том, чтобы духовному учителю его братья и сестры предлагали прасад только хорошего качества в духовном и материальном отношении.

6. Перед чтением лекции по «Шримад-Бхагаватам» ученик повторяет пранама-мантру духовному учителю, пранама-мантру Шриле Прабхупаде, и Панчататтва маха-мантру, прося их благословений на то, чтобы донести до слушателей послание "Бхагаватам" в точности, не исказив его, в духе - "тринад-апи суничена" или услышать и понять правильно наставления гуру-шастр-садху. Те же пранамы необходимо воспевать перед чтением и изучением шастр и другой ведической литературы, потому что мы можем понять трансцендентное знание только милости наших духовных учителей и Господа Кришны.

7. Перед началом служения, приступая к любому делу, ученик просит благословения на это, повторяя "Мангала-чарану", в которой на первом месте стоит пранама-мантра духовному учителю, затем пранама-мантра Шриле Прабхупаде, а затем молитва Господу. Ученик обращается за помощью к своему духовному учителю: «Только по Вашей милости я могу совершить любое служение».

8. Во время Мангала-арати в храме перед совершением Туласи-пуджи и после пуджи ученик повторяет пранама-мантру духовному учителю, пранама-мантру Шриле Прабхупаде и Панчататтва маха-мантру. Служа Туласи Деви (полив, сбор листьев и опрыскивание) тоже необходимо приносить поклоны перед и после служения и повторять те же пранамы.

9. Каждый раз, принося поклон своему гуру, ученик повторяет ему пранама-мантру. Поклон ученик предлагает СВОЕМУ духовному учителю столько раз, сколько раз в день видит или встречает своего гуру. Другому духовному учителю ИСККОН мы предлагаем поклон один раз, как минимум. В этих случаях читается «ванча-калпа тарубьяш ча».
Если преданный встречает своего шикша-гуру, то, видя в нем дикша-гуру, он также повторяет пранаму своему духовному учителю. 
Если преданный развил свое сознание и видит в каждом из духовных учителей своего гуру, он также может при встрече с каждым из них повторять пранаму своему духовному учителю.


10. Имеющим брахманическую инициацию перед произнесением гайатри-мантры и после нее нужно читать пранама-мантру своему духовному учителю, пранама-мантру Шриле Прабхупаде, и Панчататтва маха-мантру.

11. Вечером, перед сном, мы приносим поклон своему Гурудеву и произносим пранама-мантру своему духовному учителю, пранама-мантру Шриле Прабхупаде и Панчататтва маха-мантру, благодаря Их за возможность служить преданным и Кришне. Благодаря за духовные реализации, которые пришли к нам по милости наших гуру в этот день, за духовное общение, которое мы получили по милости гуру, за наставления, которые мы услышали в этот день и получили силу выполнять их, за знание, которое дает нам наш духовный учитель, за то, что мы стали ближе к Кришне в этот день и за то сокровенное, что имеет каждый из нас, благодаря нашему Гуру Махараджу, и о чем знает только сам ученик.

ПРАНАМА-МАНТРА помогает установлению отношений, связи между гуру и учеником. Повторяя пранама-мантру, ученик все больше должен чувствовать защиту гуру и Кришны. Духовный учитель должен становиться ближе (если все правильно происходит, без оскорблений). Все пранамы всегда необходимо читать, понимая их смысл и стараясь вкладывать чувства.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

С автобиографией  Гуру Махараджа можно ознакомиться на главной странице сайта (которая открывается, как только заходишь на сайт), в разделе "Духовные учителя".

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Это отрывок из лекции Его Милости Чайтанья Чандра Чарана Прабху, прочитанной на Лесной фестивале в Пушкино 03.08.2010


_(записка)_ Прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, 2012 (все смеются).
*Махарадж:* Ага, близится? Боитесь? Боитесь 2012 года? Не бойтесь, не надо ничего бояться. Повторяйте Харе Кришна мантру, и как раз в 2012 году все желания наши исполнятся _(аплодисменты)._
Ну, вот я сейчас по вопросам понимаю, какие проблемы у преданных серьезные.

_(читает записку)_ Как избежать непрасада, если родственники обижаются?
Мне нужно сейчас настроиться на эту волну… родственники. Это тяжелые отношения с родственниками всегда, очень трудно. Я тоже скоро приеду к своим родственникам. Сейчас уже легче немного, прошло 25 лет. Ну, с матерью мне всегда хорошо, но есть еще другие родственники. Они разные.
Неважно, какие родственники, важно, что вы преданный. Они получат благо так или иначе, слушают они вас или не слушают. Ваше служение уже награда для них. Совсем не важно, насколько они понимают или не понимают вас. Но вы спрашиваете, что делать с этим непрасадом, если они вас им угощают? Ну хотя бы успеть сказать «Шри Вишну, Шри Вишну, Шри Вишну». Хотя бы когда летит уже кусок - «Шри Вишну, Шри Вишну, Шри Вишну!» Ну что-то успеть, хотя бы подумать. Ну бывает, попали в такую среду, ну что делать. Они еще прислушаются – «а что ты произнес, что ты там успел произнести?» Я так делал, поэтому говорю. Они спрашивают тогда – «а что ты там произносишь? Перед тем как ел, что-то сказал?» «Ничего не сказал». «Нет, ты что-то сказал, подожди». Это сила родственников, с ними очень трудно бывает. Тем более если это старшие родственники. Отец, мать, или бабушка. Ну, это же редко бывает, верно? Раз в неделю придти в гости, если вы рядом живете. Или раз в полгода. Съедите что-то непрасадное, ну ничего, Кришна простит вас, я думаю. 

*Прабху:* Как правильно возвращаться с фестиваля в материальный мир, чтобы не было последствий?
*Махарадж:* Правильно вообще не возвращаться в материальный мир (аплодисменты). Это несчастье – вернуться с фестиваля снова в те же обстоятельства. Преданные возвращаются часто злые с фестиваля. Когда в те же условия приезжают, они разгром устраивают дома, после фестиваля. И люди думают – «они были на духовном фестивале? Мы думали, они станут духовными, а они стали злые». Учитесь терпению. Всё придет в свое время, по милости Кришны. Не знаю что сказать. Оставайтесь в этом сознании, просто помните, практикуйте. Фестивалей будет много у нас в жизни. Сплошной фестиваль потом будет. После 2012 года (все смеются). Я не знаю, что будет. Ну, кто-то говорит страшные вещи, нагоняет. Кто-то говорит - ничего страшного не будет. Я не думаю, что что-то будет такое прямо страшное. На самом деле страшное происходит, но поскольку происходит постепенно, мы не думаем, что это страшное, правда? Мы уже готовы к потопу, к войне, к чему угодно. Как люди говорят, что вот это характеристика русских, что слух идет - цены падают, цены падают. И все боятся, боятся, боятся, когда ж они упадут то. Слух ходит, а цены не падают. Всё, упали. Ну, наконец-то! Всё, нормально, упали цены, всё хорошо, привыкли. То есть мы привыкаем к этому.
Говорится, что на черном фоне золото становится еще красивее. На фоне трудностей, которые мы переживаем, представьте, вот эти крупицы экстаза, какая ценность удивительная. Иначе будет много отклонений. Когда материальные условия очень хорошие, очень много отклонений, очень сильная склонность к майяваде у людей современных у всех. У нас тоже. Мы более склонны к имперсонализму, чем к Сознанию Кришны. Такова природа материального сознания. Поэтому обстоятельства тоже имеют значение, в каких обстоятельствах мы практикуем Сознание Кришны. Например, в западном мире философия Сознания Кришны большей частью вырождается в майяваду, в имперсонализм. Именно там, где хорошие материальные обстоятельства для жизни. Там люди мнят себя богами просто. Они принимают именно такую точку зрения. А в России очень трудно почувствовать себя богом на какое-то долгое время. На короткое только можно. То есть обстоятельства очень-очень меняются, жизнь в России очень изменчива. Мы постоянно сталкиваемся с какими-то трудностями. И мы естественно понимаем – я слуга Кришны. Нам помогают обстоятельства. Поэтому я не думаю, что у нас какие-то плохие обстоятельства или что 2012 год что-то сильно испортит. В Сознании Кришны он не испортит ничего. Но также у нас должна быть вера в Кришну, что Кришна конечно же окажет поддержку вайшнавам. Как в Русских Ведах написано об этом времени – наступит конец света для темных и конец тьмы для светлых. Вот эти современные перемены к этому предсказанию относятся. Что не будет такого конца света, как потоп, буквально катаклизм, который поглотит всё. Нет, что-то другое происходит. Зло уничтожает зло сейчас, внутри, прямо во время мира это происходит. Вот такая сейчас жизнь, вот такой катаклизм, мирный катаклизм. Поэтому мы можем спокойно практиковать, фестивали проводить на фоне такого вот мирового катаклизма.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

*Нектарное служение для Гуру Махараджа и преданных. Обращение матаджи Матхурачандрики деви даси.*

Дорогие преданные!

Для работы над книгой "ВОПРОСЫ - ОТВЕТЫ" под редакцией Его Милости Чайтанья Чандра Чарана прабху и нескольких других книг из материала лекций Гуру Махараджа очень СРОЧНО требуются помощники. 
     Что необходимо будет делать? Есть уже транскрибированные лекции Гуру Махараджа, и из этих текстов понадобится вычленять задаваемые учениками вопросы и ответы на них Гурудева, переносить их в отдельный файл и в последствии разбивать вопросы-ответы по темам (которые уже также в основном определены). Одновременно нужно будет искать материал для трех других книг, параллельно, из этих же лекций. Технически служение не сложное, но ОЧЕНЬ нектарное, ведь все это - прямые наставления духовного учителя. Выделенные с вашей помощью в отдельные книги, они в будущем помогут ОЧЕНЬ большому количеству братьев и сестер, и не только им.
ЖДЕМ ВАС, дорогие помощники!

Пожалуйста, пишите матаджи Матхурачандрике деви даси на bahau@mail.ru

----------


## Danil

_Рассылка учеников ЕМ Чайтанья Чандры Чарана Прабху <gurukripa.cccp@gmail.com>_
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*07.03.2011
Тема: Обращение учеников Е.С. Джаяпатаки Свами

Харе Кришна, дорогие ученики Е.М. Чайтанья Чандры Чарана Прабху!
Пожалуйста, примите наши смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
*
У нас есть радостная новость – мы готовим приезд Е.С. Джаяпатаки Свами Махараджа в Россию.

16 Февраля на Нитьянанда Трайодаши во время прямой трансляции Гуру Махарадж сказал, что очень соскучился по всем российским преданным и хочет приехать увидеться с нами.

Е.М. Ангира Муни Прабху направил Е.С. Джаяпатаке Свами официальное приглашение на фестиваль бхакти-врикш под Москвой (пройдет в конце июля - начале августа) и слуги уже попросили нас назначить точные даты визита Его Святейшества.

Сейчас мы готовим все необходимое для приезда Гуру Махараджа. На фестивале в Гаграх Е.М. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху пожертвовал весомую часть лакшми, мы очень благодарны и признательны Его Милости и всем вам! Нам пока не удалось еще собрать необходимую сумму. По предварительным подсчетам нам потребуется не менее 350 тыс. руб., и нужно еще собрать не менее 150 тыс. руб. Эта сумма необходима для обеспечения Джаяпатаки Свами Махараджа и 5-6 его слуг, которые путешествуют вместе с ним (обеспечивают передвижение, следят за здоровьем, готовят специальный прасад и т.д.), всем необходимым - для покупки билетов (виз), оплаты транспорта, питания, лечения, тренажеров и бассейна и других расходов. Гуру Махарадж проходит лечебные сеансы на тренажере «Локомат», для примера, стоимость одного сеанса составляет 10 тыс. рублей.

Мы знаем, что вы жертвуете на проповедь Е.М. Чайтанья Чандре Чарану Прабху, но все же просим преданных поддержать сбор пожертвований по мере своих возможностей. Как нам известно, Его Милость планирует быть на этом фестивале, как и в прошлые годы. Замечательно, если все мы сможем лично встретиться с Е.С. Джаяпатакой Свами. Это было бы так хорошо!

Также, желая служить всем преданным, мы планируем организовать трансляции с фестиваля бхакти-врикш через Интернет и сделать доступными лекции и семинары для просмотра на сайтах: http://vedamedia.ru, http://bhakti-vriksha.ru и http://www.jayapataka.ru.

Желаем всем вам удачи и непрерывного преданного служения!!!

*Ваши смиренные слуги, оргкомитет по приглашению Е.С. Джаяпатаки Свами в Россию.
*
Пожалуйста, присылайте ваши пожелания и предложения на e-mail: Russian@guruvakya.com

Подробности о летнем фестивале Бхакти-Врикш в Подмосковье будут позже доступны на сайте: http://bhakti-vriksha.ru

Вы можете передать пожертвование на собрании учеников или на Вьяса-пудже (15 марта) Е.М. Чатанья Чандры Чарана Прабху в Москве (примет Гауранга Према дас или Галина Мусатова), или просто пополнив номер телефона 8-963-998-01-64 (в любом отделении сотовой связи или терминале оплаты по всей России, точно так же, как вы пополняете счет своего телефона). Затем мы сможем снять деньги за вычетом небольших процентов.*
С глубокой благодарностью, ваши смиренные слуги, оргкомитет учеников Е. С. Джаяпатаки Свами в Москве.*

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Харе Кришна, уважаемые ученики Чайтанья Чандры Чарана прабху!
Хотел бы спросить у тех, кто знает, какие салаты любит Махарадж?
Спасибо!

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> Харе Кришна!
> 
> Единственное, чем могу поделиться - письмом Гоуричандрики Матаджи относительно любимых блюд Шримана Чайтаньи Чандры Чарана Прабху:
> 
> Гоуричандрика деви даси"


Спасибо!

Отрывок из интервью Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху (о Святом Имени):

*- Если человек читает джапу и обращается к Святому Имени с какими-то материальными просьбами…*

- В "Бхагаватам" говорится, что по любому поводу можно обращаться к Кришне - и с материальными желаниями и без материальных желаний. Само обращение к Богу очищает человека. Четыре категории людей обращаются к Кришне. Кришна называет эти типы людей, хотя они разные: страдающие, нуждающиеся, любознательные, ищущие Абсолютную Истину. Лучшие те, кто ищет. Они уже имеют элемент бхакти, интерес к Кришне. Но и все остальные - благородные души, Прабхупада причисляет их к разряду махатм. Только потому, что они обращаются к Богу. Это сам по себе факт очень благочестивый. Сукрити. Поэтому эти люди, даже если обращаются с материальными мотивами, они постепенно очищаются от этих мотивов. Они становятся чистыми преданными, рано или поздно.

*- А не может это перейти в такую область, что мы будем оскорбительно относиться к Святому Имени, как к некой вещи, которая помогает добиваться результатов?*

- В таком случае речь идет о препятствиях на этом пути. У того, кто имеет материальные мотивы, препятствий будет больше. У того, кто имеет искренний интерес к Кришне, будет меньше. Но если, так или иначе, они будут продолжать, они очистятся. Нам ачарьи говорят, что если мы хотим в этой жизни вернуться к Кришне, нужно освободиться от материальных мотивов. Не продолжать жизнь за жизнью, не растягивать процесс надолго. В этом смысле. Но любой процесс обращения к Богу приводит к совершенству рано или поздно - это вопрос времени. Они могут быть очень великими людьми, просто обращаясь к Господу постоянно.

*- Разве считать, что Святое Имя помогает мне добиваться материальных результатов, не плохо?*

- Даже это может быть прогрессом до определенного уровня. То, что пища для одного - яд для другого. Для материалиста - большой шаг, когда он видит, что Господь исполняет его материальные желания. Не Правительство, не его попытки самостоятельные, не воровство или отклонение от закона, а Господь дает возможность все эти желания исполнить. Для него это большой плюс, большой прогресс.

*- А для преданного, который уже практикует несколько лет?*

- Каништха адхикари продвигается так. Когда исполняются его материальные желания, его вера усиливается. Но по мере очищения сердца, наступает момент, когда его материальные желания могут не исполняться. Господь отнимает: "Сначала все даю, потом все отнимаю". Когда человек обретает веру и получает знания, тогда он может испытать потери. И тогда он с еще большей силой обратится к Господу. Весь смысл в том, что он обращается. Это - йога. Так он поддерживает связь с Богом.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Харе Кришна! 
Дорогие духовные братья и сестры! А также кандидаты в ученики, повторяющие пранама-мантру Гуру Махараджу!

 Накануне Гаурапурнимы, в Маяпуре, с благословения Его Святейшества Джайпатаки Махараджа,  утвержден текст второй части пранама-мантры нашего Гуру Махараджа Его Милости Чайтанья Чандра Чарана прабху. Над текстом работал Мадана-Мохан прабху. В Маяпуре мы раздали более 50 экземпляров текста, и с сегодняшнего дня будем рассылать по всем имеющимся электронным адресам ученикам и кандидатам в ученики.
  Джай Шри Гуру Махарадж!

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Текст и перевод второй части пранама-мантры Гуру Махараджа.

_намаш  чаитанйа-вактринам
каруна-чандра-дайине
гаура-чарана-севайам
прабхупаданувартине_


_намах_-смиренные поклоны; _чаитанйа-вактринам_- великих провозвестников послания Господа Чайтаньи; _каруна-чандра_- подобную луне милость; _дайине_-тому, кто щедро дарует; _гаура-чарана_- лотосных стоп Господа Гауранги; _севайам_-в деле служения; _прабхупада-ану-вартине_- тому, кто очень верно следует за Шрилой Прабхупадой и его последователями. 

Перевод.
   «Я предлагаю свои почтительные поклоны своему духовному учителю [Чайтанья Чандра Чарану Прабху],  который щедро дарует луноподобную милость великих провозвестников славы учения Господа Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, и кто в деле преданного служения лотосным стопам Господа Гауранги послушно и верно следует по стопам Шрилы Прабхупады и его последователей».

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Дорогие преданные!
Теперь полностью  пранама-мантра нашего Гуру Махараджа выглядит так: 

_
нама ом вишну-падайа,кришна-прештхая бху-тале 
шримате чайтанья чандра чаран прабху ити намине_ 

_намаш  чаитанйа-вактринам
каруна-чандра-дайине
гаура-чарана-севайам
прабхупаданувартине_

И потом следует пранама –мантра Шриле-Прабхупаде:

_нама ом вишну-падайа кришна-прештхая бху-тале 
шримате бхактиведанта-свамин ити намине 
намас те сарасвате деве гаура-вани-прачарине 
нирвишеша-шунйавади-пашчатйа-деша-тарине_

----------


## kripacharja das

Джапа Гурудева + звуки Вриндавана
http://narod.ru/disk/10162919001/Cha...reti).mp3.html

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

А здесь матаджи Лиланандини из Донецка выложила  лекции Гуру Махараджа- Пури, февраль 2011 г.

http://files.mail.ru/0M2P1U

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

От всей души поздравляем наших братьев и сестер, получивших инициацию у Гуру Махараджа в Святой Дхаме!

*Инициация во Вриндаване 7 ноября 2010г. Говардхана пуджа.*
*Ирландия*
 Нанда-грама-махи-дхара деви даси

*Инициация во Вриндаване 9 ноября 2010г. Уход Шрилы Прабхупады*.
Днепропетровск
 Ивешвара Гопал дас

*Инициация в Маяпуре 7 марта 2011г.*
Иркутск
 Ванивилас-ачария дас
 Сурабхи Кунджа деви даси
 Амбу Чхата деви даси (реинициация)

Верхняя Салда
 Шриваса Тхакур дас
 Локешвара дас

Курган
 Аджата Шатру дас

Октябрьск
 Анантешвара Махадев дас

*Инициация в Маяпуре19 марта 2011г. Гаура-пурнима*
Москва
 Васуда дас
 Кришна-каранам дас

 Ангарам дас муж и
 Вьёма Ганга деви даси жена

 Ямунанги деви даси

Иркутск
 Мадхумати деви даси
 Анада деви даси

Донецк
 Лила-нандини деви даси

Всем здоровья, процветания и счастья в Сознании Кришны!

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

И последняя инициация. Нашего полку прибыло!! :kirtan:  

*Инициация в Алматы 14 апреля 2011 г.*
Омск
 Джай Гопал дас

Караганда
 Амалатма дас

Алматы 
Шри Радха-бхавани деви даси

Усть Каменогорск 
Тараянти деви даси

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!!!!

----------


## Nityananda dasi

Харе Кришна!
Здесь ссылки на видео-лекции по ШБ, которые давал Гуру Махарадж во Вриндаване

ШБ 28.03
http://narod.ru/disk/10454269001/M2U00263-1.mp4.html

ШБ 29.04_1
http://narod.ru/disk/10455712001/%D0....03-1.mp4.html

ШБ 29.04_2
http://narod.ru/disk/10456049001/%D0....03-2.mp4.html

ШБ 31.04_1
http://narod.ru/disk/10460643001/%D0...201-1.m4v.html

ШБ 31.04_2
http://narod.ru/disk/10460956001/%D0...202-1.mp4.html


ШБ 2.04_1
http://narod.ru/disk/10461711001/%D0....04-1.m4v.html

ШБ 2.04_2
http://narod.ru/disk/10462486001/%D0....04-2.mp4.html

Гуру Махарадж Ки! ДЖАЙ!!! :-)

Огромная благодарность Враджа лила Прабху за предоставленные материалы!

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

*Не увидела тут ни одной фотографии своего духовного брата и решила поместить) Да уж простите меня....*

----------


## Nityananda dasi

А это ссылки на видео Вьяса-пуджи Гурудева в Маяпуре 2011г

http://narod.ru/disk/10449600001/M2U00245-1.mp4.html
http://narod.ru/disk/10449603001/M2U00246-1.mp4.html
http://narod.ru/disk/10449728001/M2U00247-1.mp4.html
http://narod.ru/disk/10449776001/M2U00248-1.mp4.html
http://narod.ru/disk/10450417001/M2U00249-1.mp4.html
http://narod.ru/disk/10450542001/M2U00250-1.mp4.html
http://narod.ru/disk/10450588001/M2U00251-1.mp4.html
http://narod.ru/disk/10451309001/M2U00252-1.m4v.html
http://narod.ru/disk/10451453001/M2U00253-1.m4v.html
http://narod.ru/disk/10451536001/M2U00254-1.m4v.html
http://narod.ru/disk/10451675001/M2U00255-1.m4v.html
http://narod.ru/disk/10451880001/M2U00256-1.m4v.html
http://narod.ru/disk/10451927001/M2U00257-1.m4v.html

Огромное спасибо Враджа лиле Прабху!

----------


## Danil

*Алматы*

12-04-2011 ▪ ШБ 9.10.10 ▪ "Брант"
http://download.files.namba.kz/files/2043820

13-04-2011 ▪ ШБ ▪ Govindas
http://download.files.namba.kz/files/2043771

15-04-2011 ▪ ШБ 1.6.5-10 ▪ Govindas
http://download.files.namba.kz/files/2055422

19-04-2011 ▪ ШБ 3.9.42 ▪ "Брант"
http://download.files.namba.kz/files/2071082

Большое спасибо Шри Арджуна дасу из Алматы за предоставленные материалы!

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Газета "Честное слово. Казань", 18 апреля 2011 года

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Газета "Честное слово. Казань", 18 апреля 2011 года


Здорово! Браво, Даял Нитай прабху!

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Раз уж зашла речь о семье....
Семья Гуру Махараджа уже увеличилась (и не только за счет нас, учеников :smilies: ). Попрошу  Лакшману Прану прабху разместить фотографию с Виваха-ягьи дочери Гуру Махараджа, Враджадеви деви даси и её супруга Садашивы прабху.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> *Не увидела тут ни одной фотографии своего духовного брата и решила поместить) Да уж простите меня....*


Спасибо Вам! Мы исправимся, фотографий очень много.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Попрошу  Лакшману Прану прабху разместить фотографию с Виваха-ягьи дочери Гуру Махараджа, Враджадеви деви даси и её супруга Садашивы прабху.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Танцующая Враджадеви

----------


## Найика-наянанвита д.д.

Сегодня Гуру Махарадж написал:

"Я выезжаю из Алматы в конце мая – начале июня. Первый город в Сибири Омск. Дальше еще не
решено, либо из Омска я сразу вылетаю во Владивосток и все города Дальнего Востока и Сибири
посещаю на обратном пути. Либо из Омска посещаю все города вплоть до Дальнего Востока и
возвращаюсь самолетом. В каждом городе я могу быть 3-4 дня."

Ваша слуга Нитья-Навина д.д.

----------


## Nityananda dasi

Тут выяснилось, что одна ссылка была нерабочая. Исправила

ШБ 28.03_1

http://narod.ru/disk/10774150001/M2U00263-1.m4v.html

ШБ 28.03_2

http://narod.ru/disk/10774628001/M2U00264-1.m4v.html

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> Здорово! Браво, Даял Нитай прабху!


Спасибо!

----------


## Danil

20-04-2011 ▪ ШБ 3.9.33 ▪ Govindas
http://download.files.namba.kz/files/2076392

Большое спасибо Шри Арджуна дасу из Алматы за предоставленные материалы!

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

Ну вот еще раз доказательство что время летит очень быстро. Я помню Враджадеви подростком- потом ее мама сообщила что она уехала в Индию учится танцам - а теперь виваха - ягья. Кажется так быстро всё( 
* От души поздравляем молодую семью вайшнавов Враджадеви деви даси и её супруга Садашивы прабху. Пусть Кришна согревает их дом теплом и защитой*

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

О распространении книг Его Милости Чайтанья Чандра Чарана прабху - обращение  Вальмики прабху и матаджи Матхурачандрики деви даси 
**************************************************

*Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
 Примите мои поклоны и самые наилучшие пожелания в духовной жизни и в служении Гуру Махараджу и его миссии! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде! Это письмо – обращение ко всем преданным ученикам и доброжелателям нашего дорогого Гуру Махараджа!* 
         У нас у всех есть уникальная возможность послужить  миссии Гурудева! Это наша прямая обязанность как учеников – жить миссией своего гуру, а значит и миссией Шрилы Прабхупады – прабхупада-ану-вартине – тому, кто очень верно следует за Шрилой Прабхупадой и Его последователями (вторая часть пранамы Гурудеву). 
         По милости Гуру Махараджа я уже более пяти лет путешествую по России и странам СНГ с лекциями и семинарами, тренингами и ретритами. И, наблюдая за развитием привлечения людей на духовный путь, вижу, что самой вдохновляющей силой являются книги Шрилы Прабхупады, Гуру Махараджа и Аударья Дхамы прабху. Но также я увидел, что книги Гуру Махараджа легче и быстрее проникают в сердца людей!  Однажды одному человеку я посоветовал изучать «Бхагавад-гиту». И через несколько месяцев при встрече он поделился реализацией, держа в руках книгу «Реинкарнация» Гуру Махараджа, он сказал: «… Если бы вы мне посоветовали эту книгу сначала (а не «Бхагавад-гиту»), то мне было бы проще принять эту философию. Это же «Бхагавад-гита» в сжатом виде…» 

      Будучи бесстрашными инструментами в руках Господа, мы можем приложить максимум усилий для того, чтобы распространять книги Гурудева! Я наблюдаю как новые люди, открывая любую страницу, уже не могут оторваться, т.к. Гуру Махарадж сам начинает проповедовать со страниц своих книг! И у них быстро меняются сердца! Ни один человек не остается равнодушным.


        Давайте поймем, что у нас есть общее СЕМЕЙНОЕ дело, и все вместе, как одна большая семья, с максимальным энтузиазмом приложим свои усилия в распространении книг Гуру Махараджа, в помощи его служению своему духовному учителю Шриле Джайпатака Свами! Также как Шрила Прабхупада всегда рад, когда распространяют Его книги, так же и Гуру Махарадж будет всегда доволен своим учеником, занимающимся таким же служением, и даст ему все свои благословения! Желаю всем проповеднического, миссионерского духа и успехов в служении Гуру Махараджу и его миссии!!!

                            С искренним уважением, ваш слуга Вальмики дас. 



          Дорогие братья и сестры! Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны всем вам. В тех ятрах, где еще нет ответственного за распространение книг среди учеников Гуру Махараджа, есть такая удивительная возможность кому-то из вас взять это служение.

          Книги Гурудева шестой год издаются в Омске. Отсюда мы рассылаем их по разным городам России и бывшего СНГ. Гуру Махарадж пишет книги для того, чтобы они нашли своих читателей, и мы можем помочь этим людям познакомиться с ними, обрести начальное знание, сознание Кришны, святое имя. Несколько книг Гурудева написаны и составлены для практикующих преданных: «Грихастха-ашрам», «Как я пришел в сознание Кришны», «Последний экзамен». Во многих ятрах уже успешно идет распространение книг Гурудева – на программах в храме, на публичных программах в городе, на нама-хаттах и бхакти-врикшах, знакомым и друзьям в подарки, в городских магазинах, также на сайтах размещены объявления о книгах. Кто-то находит свои, неповторимые способы санкиртаны, а потом делится такими нектарными реализациями! Ведь это прямое участие в миссии Гурудева! Опыт показал, что если книги просто лежат в магазинах при храмах, то лежать могут так очень долго. Но если за их распространение берутся ученики, то картина меняется. Преданные очень вдохновлено и радостно делают новые и новые заказы. Скоро будет издана новая книга Гурудева «Уровни сознания». Мы хотим издать ее сразу пятитысячным тиражом. Для этого нужно постараться распространить как можно больше тех книг, что есть сейчас. Обращаться можно по электронному адресу bahau@mail.ru

                               Ваша слуга, Матхурачандрика д.д.

----------


## Вистара дас

http://www.ahakimov.ru/

На мой субъективный взгляд лучший сайт в интернете, посвященный гуру-махараджу. 
Хотелось бы, чтобы был живым и постоянно обновлялся. Есть желание помочь в этом.
Кто автор или админ этого сайта? Пожалуйста, если кто-то знает их контакты - сообщите мне.
вс, Колегов Виктор (kolegov.viktor @ мейл.ру)

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Дело в том, уважаемый *Виктор*, что этот сайт, как и несколько других, создавался энтузиастами. А энтузиазм имеет тенденцию кончаться и потом начинаются скучные будни, которые никто не любит.
У меня есть пара адресов людей, имеющих отношение к этому сайту, и даже где-то валялся логин и пароль для загрузки информации на него, и даже я несколько лекций туда закинул в начале года, но всё это бесполезно, поскольку админа сайта раскачать на что-то серьезное так и не удалось. Даже не помню уже что там было в качестве отмазок...
Но какие-то контакты я Вам пришлю, без проблем.

----------


## Danil

2011.05.15 БГ 2.41 ЧЧЧпр.Нарасимха чатурдаши в Алматы ШВД *29,72 Мб*
http://download.files.namba.kz/files/2280288

Большое спасибо Шри Арджуна дасу из Алматы за предоставленные материалы!

----------


## Danil

18.05.2011_Чайтанья Чандра Чаран_Говиндас.MP3 *52,78 Мб*
http://download.files.namba.kz/files/2290195

Большое спасибо Шри Арджуна дасу из Алматы за предоставленные материалы!

----------


## Danil

20.05.2011_Чайтанья Чандра Чаран_Говиндас.MP3 *51,98 Мб*
http://download.files.namba.kz/files/2305439

Большое спасибо Шри Арджуна дасу из Алматы за предоставленные материалы!

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Да,  Ильдар Маджитов прабху реально заботится о преданных - лекции появляются в интернете почти сразу после их физического окончания!

----------


## Георгий

Харе Кришна, Дорогие преданные. Скажите, пожалуйста, а когда Махарадж собирается приехать в Москву? Есть ли расписание Его поездок?

----------


## Danil

> Харе Кришна, Дорогие преданные. Скажите, пожалуйста, а когда Махарадж собирается приехать в Москву? Есть ли расписание Его поездок?


Харе Кришна! Насколько я знаю, пока точно известно только, что Шриман Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху будет на Лесном фестивале, который пройдёт с 30 июля по 7 августа.

----------


## Георгий

> Харе Кришна! Насколько я знаю, пока точно известно только, что Шриман Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху будет на Лесном фестивале, который пройдёт с 30 июля по 7 августа.


Спасибо.

----------


## Danil

21.05.2011_Чайтанья Чандра Чаран_Хиппи-фестиваль «Peace & Love» 2011.MP3 *40,41 Мб*
http://download.files.namba.kz/files/2315077

Большое спасибо Шри Арджуна дасу из Алматы за предоставленные материалы!

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

> Раз уж зашла речь о семье....
> Семья Гуру Махараджа уже увеличилась (и не только за счет нас, учеников). Попрошу  Лакшману Прану прабху разместить фотографию с Виваха-ягьи дочери Гуру Махараджа, Враджадеви деви даси и её супруга Садашивы прабху.


Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!

С Ведической точки зрения семья Е.М. Чайтаньи Чандры прабху в момент, когда он выдал свою дочь замуж за Садашиву прабху, уменьшилась. В этот момент она перестала принадлежать к готре (семье) отца, и стала принадлежать к готре мужа (что в России, да и почти во всем мире подтверждается сменой фамилии). Это важный момент, принадлежность к готре, даже для нас, вайшнавов. Например, при получении санньясы в ИСККОН происходит переход от готры Брахмы к готре Кришны. Можно сказать, что увеличилось число близких людей; число родственников (членов рода, готры), однако, уменьшилось.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Да, понятно, спасибо большое, Ямуначарья прабху!

----------


## Danil

22.05.2011_Чайтанья Чандра Чаран_ферма.MP3 *35,57 Мб*
http://download.files.namba.kz/files/2322111

Большое спасибо Шри Арджуна дасу из Алматы за предоставленные материалы!

----------


## Danil

*График поездок:*

"В начале июня Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху будет а Челябинске 11-12 июня выезжает в Омск, там примерно неделя, потом в Новосибирск, потом Владивосток, а дальше города Сибири, точных дат нету".

_Вот письмо ученикам из Екатеринбурга:_
"Если кто-то из преданных Екатеринбургской ятры хочет скоро увидится со мной, то я буду 6 или 7 июня в Челябинске до 10 или 11 июня. В Екатерибург смогу приехать только к концу лета либо поздней осенью. тв. сл. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран дас"

_Вот ответ преданным из Перми:_
"Спасибо за приглашение постараюсь приехать в конце лета.
тв. сл. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран дас"

----------


## Danil

*График поездок:*

_Виктория Цыганкова:_

"Харе Кришна!!!

Вчера Гуру Махарадж сообщил, что в четверг - 26 мая, Он выезжает в проповеднический тур по Дальнему Востоку: Челябинск, Омск, Новосибирск...

Тура по Украине в этом году не запланировано, в планах посещение украинского фестиваля.

Вот что пишут преданные из Караганды:
Харе Кришна, Уважаемые преданные! Примите наши поклоны. Мы рады пригласить всех преданных с регионов на фестиваль к нам в г. Караганды, который пройдет 2 дня, 28 и 29 го мая.
Официальные гости Е.М. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху и матушка Гоурачандрика. Ждем всех желающих! От вас нужно только ваше желание пообщаться с чистыми, возвышенными вайшнавами!

Приблизительное расписание фестиваля: с утра 8:00 до 9:30 Шримад Бхагаватам, 10:00 завтрак, затем семинар (семинар уточняется!)
с 13:00 до 15:00 матаджинская программа с участием матушки Гоурачандрики, вечером - вечерняя лекция Его Милости Чайтанья Чандра Чарана Прабху.

Ведется запись на даршан - ответственный Ратнагарбха прабху.

Контактные телефоны:
Павел прабху 8-701-520-31-72; 8-700-322-86-89

Ратнагарбха прабху 8-72-12-43-15-41

Гульден матаджи 8-700-971-22-51; 8-705-303-89-03

с уважением, Карагандинская ятра"

----------


## Danil

25.05.2011_Чайтанья Чандра Чаран_Говиндас.MP3 *54,80 Мб*
http://download.files.namba.kz/files/2345025

Большое спасибо Шри Арджуна дасу из Алматы за предоставленные материалы!

----------


## Julia108

Харе Кришна, дорогие братья и сестры! Пожалуйста, примите мои поклоны!
 Проводится обновление базы контактов учеников, пожалуйста, присылайте свои данные: ФИО, духовное имя,  город, телефон, e-mail, skype на адрес Истоминой Юлии   istomination@yandex.ru. Спасибо

----------


## Danil

Julia108,
насколько я знаю, базой инициированых учеников занимается Лакшалата бхакти Матаджи. Хотел поинтересоваться, связана ли Ваша просьба с ней :-) Или это другая база?

----------


## Julia108

Danil, нет это база не связана с ней.  Эта база нужна в большей части для рассылки информации, для связи, в том числе и с  кандидатами в ученики.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Матаджи Юлия, просто попросите контакты у матаджи Лакшалата-бхакти. Зачем проделывать ту же самую работу по сбору контактов еще раз?..

----------


## Julia108

Лакшмана Прана прабху, спасибо за совет. А у Вас случайно есть адрес матаджи Лакшалата-бхакти? Пожалуйста, напишите в личку

----------


## Danil

Julia, а вот же она, на этой странице несколькими постами выше: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...8302#post17868

Добавлю, что у неё в базе только инициированные ученики, и, возможно, ещё читающие пранама-мантру (но не все). Так что, имхо, расширенная версия базы с включением кандидатов в ученики и доброжелателей - хорошая идея.

ps: также пришёл в голову следующий вопрос: возможно, имеет смысл связаться с теми преданными, которые уже занимаются той же рассылкой, например (gurukripa.cccp@gmail.com) - Санньясеши Матаджи и Нитья-навина Матаджи. Чтобы ученики и доброжелатели Его Милости действовали более централизованно.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Матаджи Лакшалата бхакти собирает и пранамщиков тоже, просто не все ей пишут  :smilies:

----------


## Danil

Это да, но всё равно, насколько я могу судить, у неё это не так строго поставлено - например, когда у нас преданные получают инициацию, она обычно пишет и высылает им анкеты. А вот если кто получает пранаму - такого нет. В принципе, оно и объяснимо: получение пранамы, в отличие от инициации, - обратимо, так сказать.

----------


## Нитья-Навина д.д.

Гурудев уточнил по расписанию поездок, что 6-10 июня - Челябинск, 11-17 июня -ОМск, 18-22 июня - Новосибирск, затем самолетом во Владивосток и с 23 июня проповедь на Дальнем Востоке.
24 и 25 -  в Находке. Далее по городам Сибири с востока на запад.
ТАкже стало известно, что Гуру Махарадж, увы, не сможет приехать на Лесной фестиваль. Он будет в это время в Сибири. В этом году планируется участие в Ангарском фестивале, украинском и российском.

----------


## Danil

Харе Кришна, Нитья-Навина Матаджи! Большое спасибо за информацию!

----------


## Danil

"Гурудев возможно будет в Уфе в августе также планировался тур по городам Башкирии. Уфа-Стурлитамак-Кумертау и в Оренбург".

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> Danil, нет это база не связана с ней.  Эта база нужна в большей части для рассылки информации, для связи, в том числе и с  кандидатами в ученики.


   Юля, рассылками уже занимаются две ученицы Гуру Махараджа:
Санньясеши деви даси: <sestrenka108@gmail.com>

и матаджи Нитья-Навина деви даси: <gurukripa.cccp@gmail.com>.

Тематику рассылок они между собой распределили. Так что подписывайтесь на рассылки и приглашайте всех  заинтересованных. 
Ваша слуга Лакшалата бхакти деви даси.

----------


## Danil

Лекции Его Милости с "Декады личностного развития 2011", прошедшей в Алматы с 7 по 16 апреля:

Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху - 2011.04.07, Алматы, Эволюция сознания.mp3	*41.6 MB*
Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху - 2011.04.08, Алматы, Секреты счастья.mp3	*52.1 MB*
Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху - 2011.04.09, Алматы, Природа ума.mp3	*54.2 MB* 
Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху - 2011.04.16, Алматы, Формула любви.mp3	*69.8 MB*

http://files.mail.ru/N53ULA

----------


## Вистара дас

Начал оживать сайт http://www.ahakimov.ru. Просьба к ученикам гуру-махараджа присылать информацию о проведении публичных программ в Ваших городах. Будем размещать ее на сайте - в новостях, чтобы интересующиеся люди могли посетить эти программы. На приглашениях на публичные программы можно указывать адрес сайта. Планируется его развивать как проповеднический проект для людей, заинтересовавшихся ведической культурой и кто привлекся личностью гуру-махараджа. 
kolegov.viktor @ мейл.ру

----------


## Александра

Мне дошла информация, что гуру Махарадж будет в Хабаровске с 21 по 26 июля.Во всяком случае, преданные уже готовятся

----------


## Sasha_Lotos

"Гурудев уточнил по расписанию поездок, что 6-10 июня - Челябинск, 11-17 июня -Омск, 18-22 июня - Новосибирск, затем самолетом во Владивосток и с 23 июня проповедь на Дальнем Востоке.
24 и 25 - в Находке. Далее по городам Сибири с востока на запад.
Также стало известно, что Гуру Махарадж, увы, не сможет приехать на Лесной фестиваль. Он будет в это время в Сибири. В этом году планируется участие в Ангарском фестивале, украинском и российском".

----------


## Вистара дас

Наконец-то нашел запись творческого вечера, посвященного гурудеву, устроенного учениками в последний день фестиваля Садху-Санга 2010. Сплошной нектар! Очень понравилась концовка. Спасибо всей нашей духовной семье! Какие же Вы талантливые, дорогие братья и сестры...
http://video.yandex.ru/users/praneshvari/view/1473/

----------


## Югала Прити д.д. BVS

> Мне дошла информация, что гуру Махарадж будет в Хабаровске с 21 по 26 июля.Во всяком случае, преданные уже готовятся


Александра, ЧЧЧ пр. будет у нас после Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами, примерно с 7-8 июля.

----------


## Александра

да, это тогда еще так доходило до нас, сейчас мне уже матаджи одна сказала, что 7го. Спсибо)

----------


## Danil

> Александра, ЧЧЧ пр. будет у нас после Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами, примерно с 7-8 июля.


Эх, везёт Вам - сразу после БВГ будет Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху :-[

----------


## Александра

да, только тем кто живет в других городах, не везет.Так как есть еще работа и целую неделю провести в храме в другом городе не получается,

----------


## Danil

> да, только тем кто живет в других городах, не везет.Так как есть еще работа и целую неделю провести в храме в другом городе не получается,


Ну что уж, издержки жизни в миру.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> Эх, везёт Вам - сразу после БВГ будет Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху :-[


  Аплодисменты, Даниладжи!

----------


## Danil

*Васуки дас:*

"Харе Кришна Дорогие преданные ! Сегодня получил письмо от Гурудева, в котором Он сообщает о приезде в Москву ... отрывок :
Я, конечно же, планирую приехать в Москву, только не могу сказать точную дату. Это будет в конце лета, а возможно и осенью.

тв.сл.Чайтанья Чандра Чаран дас

Ваш в сл.Васуки дас"

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Рассылка для учеников о планах строительства дома в Майяпуре

*******************************************************************************

    Харе Кришна, дорогие братья и сестры!
Слава Шриле Прабхупаде! Слава Гуру Махараджу!


По сообщению нашего духовного брата Ом Биджакары прабху, Гуру Махарадж и его семья хотят купить землю в Майпуре и там построить дом. Таким образом, ученики, приезжая в Майпур-дхаму, смогут получать общение Гуру Махараджа. В этом доме планируется сделать алтарную, мастерскую, где Гурудев с Матушкой Гоуричандрикой могли бы писать картины, комнаты для гостей. Русские преданные уже покупают большой участок земли недалеко от Храма ИСККОН, и собираются строить там небольшой поселок, как, например, «MVT» во Вриндаване, с уютными домиками, аллеями, лужайками и парком. Вот в таком месте и планируется построить небольшой дом для Гуру Махараджа.



*Ом Биджакара прабху:* «Конечно, это будет не гостиница, где смогут остановиться сотни учеников, которые не дадут Гуру Махараджу даже спокойно покушатьJ (пожалуйста, простите меня за эту шутку). На самом деле Гуру Махарадж очень радуется, когда видит счастливых учеников, а каждый ученик, когда встречает Духовного Учителя, становится счастливым, это — взаимный процесс. Поэтому можно будет селиться рядом и приходить по вечерам в уютный садик возле дома Гурудева, петь там вместе с ним киртаны, как это делают ученики Е. С. Бхакти Бринги Говинды Свами во Вриндаване. Очень приятно становится, когда думаешь, что можно вот так прийти в сад к Гуру Махараджу, где растут цветочки и пальмочки, в тихие теплые вечера воспевать Святые Имена и наслаждаться Кришна-катхой в обществе чистых преданных».

Уже дан задаток (около 20 тыс долл.) для приобретения земли, нужны еще средства. Всего для майпурского дома (вместе с покупкой земли) понадобится 220-230 тысяч долл.



*Матхурачандрика деви даси:* «Дорогие преданные! Все мы последнее время пребывали в волнении — где же будет находиться то место, где мы сможем общаться со своим духовным учителем, куда сможем приезжать, чтобы услышать его и послужить ему и его семье. И вот такая приятная неожиданность! Самое священное место на этой планете — Навадвипа-дхама — и станет местом наших встреч с Гуру и наших с вами встреч. Господь именно таким образом позаботился о Гуру Махарадже! Теперь дело за нами. Мы можем внести каждый свою лепту в строительство и обустройство места, где наш дорогой Гурудев сможет отдыхать и заряжаться духом миссии своего Гурудева после проповеднических туров по России в трансцендентной обстановке дхамы Майапура, которую он очень любит. 



В 1971 году ИСККОН приобрел участок земли в Навадвипе. По замыслу Прабхупады здесь должна была располагаться мировая штаб-квартира ИСККОН. Прабхупада поручил этот проект Шриле Джаяпатака Свами, сказав, что отныне — это миссия всей его жизни. Так Шрила Джаяпатака Свами возглавил проект по строительству храма и мировой штаб-квартиры ИСККОН. В марте 1974 года в Майапуре был организован первый фестиваль Гаура-пурнимы — празднование Дня Явления Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Во время этого фестиваля Шрила Джаяпатака Свами впервые повел группу преданных на многодневную Навадвипа-мандала парикраму по различным святым местам Навадвипы, впоследствии вдохновляя совершать это паломничество тысячи и тысячи новых преданных. Имея индийское гражданство, он находится в Индии и Майапур-дхаме значительное время, давая лекции на английском, бенгали и хинди, общаясь с учениками из многих стран. Все это говорит о том, что, приезжая в Майапур, мы сможем видеть и слышать не только нашего духовного Отца, но и духовного Деда. К тому же именно в Майапуре Гуру Махарадж впервые увидел своего духовного учителя в этой жизни. И именно в Майапуре они с Матушкой получили у него реинициацию. Это место для нашего Гурудева и для всех нас таким образом становится вдвойне священно!
Идя по стопам своего Гурудева, наш Гуру Махарадж участвует в ежегодной весенней проповеди в Майапуре. Так складывается, что и его Вьяса-пуджа проходит последние годы именно там. Столько благоприятных признаков для того, чтобы дом для отдыха, творчества и проповеди Гуру Махараджа и Матушки, и где мы могли получать их даршаны, был построен именно в дхаме Майапура!»



*Матушка Гоуричандрика (из переписки с Матхурачандрикой д. д*.): «Это очень хорошо для учеников, так как приезжая в дхаму, они будут иметь постоянную возможность общения с духовным учителем и общения друг с другом. Хочется, чтобы у них оставалось чувство, что они приезжают Домой. Может быть, такая сумма для нас очень большая, так как нам лично много не нужно. Но, имея большую территорию вокруг, уже можно организовать ашрам. Возможно, со временем, кто-то из учеников мог бы построить гостиницу, где могли бы останавливаться ученики Чайтаньи Чандры, а кто-то мог бы организовать досуг для детей, комнаты для занятий. Нам также наверняка захочется помочь таким преданным (пока речь идет только об учениках), которые готовятся оставить этот мир… Это большая тема для размышлений и что-то из этих планов можно воплотить в жизнь уже сейчас, а со временем, если на то будет милость Господа, можно сделать еще что-то большее. Если кто-то вдохновлен этой идеей, может поделиться также своими представлениями или пожеланиями, мы будем рады общению».



**********************************************
Для воплощения этого проекта ученики, с благословения и разрешения, организовывают фонд для сбора пожертвований. Можно перечислять средства на расчетный счет указанный ниже, в разделе «назначение платежа», следует написать «на личные расходы». В переводе желательно указывать свою фамилию и имя. 



Если отправлять через Сбербанк, то нужно знать номер карты и ФИО получателя – 4279 3000 1004 8239 


Получатель - Крупник Людмила Наумовна

Если отправлять из других банков, то понадобятся полные реквизиты:
Юго-Западный Банк Сбербанка РФ г. Ростов-на-Дону
БИК 046015602
ИНН 7707083893
Кор счет.: 301 01 810 6 000 000 00 602
Северское ОСБ № 1868
Счет 408 178 102 301 730 45 660
Получатель - Крупник Людмила Наумовна

----------


## Вистара дас

Вчера во Владивосток прилетел Е.М. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху. 
Сначала он посетит г. Находку, где будет проводить публичную программу и давать инициации. 
Потом, он снова вернется во Владивосток, где с 28 по 30 июня пройдет его семинар "Причина счастья". 
26 июня Гурудев примет участие в воскресной программе, а также будет читать утренние лекции по Шримад-Бхагаватам в кафе "Ганга". 
2 июля планируется выезд на катере на остров, где пройдет ретрит. 
А примерно 6 июля он вылетит в Хабаровск.

...
Ученики встречают гуру-махараджа в аэропорту Владивостока. 
  С правого края - директор кафе "Ганга" Максим Ефимов, на переднем плане - Александр Харченко. Сзади - Ананда Дулал пр. и Павел Кожевников.
 Снимал Амала Чандра прабху

Расписание публичных программ на Дальнем Востоке: http://www.ahakimov.ru/opennews.php?id=17
Афиша семинара во Владивостоке: http://www.ahakimov.ru/opennews.php?id=18

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

На правом снимке сын Чайтанйа Чандра Чарана Прабху - Геннадий (в кепочке). На левом снимке он в джинсовой куртке рядом с отцом.

----------


## John Lock

А я думал что у Чайтаньи Чандра Чарана Прабху есть только дочь. Никогда не слышал о сыне.

----------


## Saptarishi das

Я тоже в первые узнал, что у Ч.Ч.Ч. Махараджа есть сын. А может кто то рассказать о сыне Махараджа? Кто его мать?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Я тоже в первые узнал, что у Ч.Ч.Ч. Махараджа есть сын. А может кто то рассказать о сыне Махараджа? Кто его мать?


Это сын от первого брака еще до сознания Кришны, когда Чайтанйа Чандра Чаран Прабху (тогда еще просто А.Хакимов) жил и учился во Владивостоке. Их сын Гена родился в 1979 году. Его мать Людмила была последовательницей учения Е.Рерих, возглавляла центр "Живая этика" и у нее была своя частная школа во Владивостоке. В 1989 году на ее квартире прошло несколько первых программ ИСККОН. К преданным она относилась хорошо, но сама шла другим путем. Она оставила тело в январе 2008 от рака крови. Гена сейчас постепенно становится преданным. Он занимается бизнесом. Насколько я знаю, он занимается производством обуви на базе Китая и импортом ее в Россию. Несколько месяцев назад у Гены родилась дочь. Так что, Чайтанйа Чандра Чаран Прабху уже стал дедушкой. Когда он приехал во Владивосток 23.06, Гена с женой и дочкой побывали у него на квартире.

----------


## Saptarishi das

> Это сын от первого брака еще до сознания Кришны, когда Чайтанйа Чандра Чаран Прабху (тогда еще просто А.Хакимов) жил и учился во Владивостоке.


Спасибо большое за такую подробную информацию дорогой Враджендра Кумар Прабху :good:

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> А я думал что у Чайтаньи Чандра Чарана Прабху есть только дочь. Никогда не слышал о сыне.


    В книге матаджи Матхурачандрики о путешествии по Южной Индии  с Гуру Махараджем  много фотографий его сына и невестки Ани. Гена очень похож на отца.

----------


## Danil

*Просьба и желание Чайтаньи Чандры Чарана Прабху к ученикам по поводу фестиваля бхакти-врикш*

"*Дата:* 25 июня 2011, 05:47
*Тема:* просьба
Дорогая Элада Радхика деви даси
 У меня к вам просьба. Прочитайте письмо Ангиры Муни прабху и постарайтесь разослать моим ученикам мою просьбу и желание, чтобы все, кто занимается бхакти-врикшей или хочет ей заниматься, обязательно приехали на фестиваль бхакти-врикш под Москвой.

в.сл.Чайтанья Чандра Чаран дас"

======================

*Письмо Ангиры Муни прабху:*
"_Харе Кришна, дорогой Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху!_
_Большое спасибо за быстрый ответ и добрые пожелания!_
_Конечно, очень жалко, что Вы не сможете приехать..._
_Но тогда есть еще другой вариант: напишите письмо Вашим ученикам (тем, кто участвует в Бхакти-врикше) - и попросите их обязательно принять участие в Фестивале, даже не смотря на Ваше отсутствие! Объясните им, что это очень важно!_
_Кроме того, можно будет организовать Ваши лекции для участников Фестиваля через Интернет. (Мы так делали зимой с Джаяпатакой Свами)._
_Это возможно?_
_С надеждой,
Ваш смиренный слуга,
АМд_"

----------


## Danil

Лекции Чайтаньи Чандры Чарана Прабху в Новосибирске mp3, avi (18-22 июня, 2011):

http://files.mail.ru/MRDEAB

Большое спасибо за предоставленный материал Юрию из Новосибирска и Эладе Радхике д.д. из Москвы

----------


## Вистара дас

Супер-передачи с участием гурудева на Херсонском ТВ (Украина). Лето 2010

http://www.ahakimov.ru/video/category-2.html

_(не понял как вставлять видео в сообщение из Яндекс.видео...)_

----------


## Danil

> _(не понял как вставлять видео в сообщение из Яндекс.видео...)_


Судя по всему, плеер Яндекс.видео пока не поддерживается:

"Поддерживается видео с: Hulu, YouTube, Vimeo, Dailymotion, Metacafe, Google, facebook"

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

> А я думал что у Чайтаньи Чандра Чарана Прабху есть только дочь. Никогда не слышал о сыне.


Называется "век живи век учись")))))

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

> Несколько месяцев назад у Гены родилась дочь. Так что, Чайтанйа Чандра Чаран Прабху уже стал дедушкой.


ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!!!)

----------


## Найика-наянанвита д.д.

> Супер-передачи с участием гурудева на Херсонском ТВ (Украина). Лето 2010


О, спасибо большое!
Преданные еще  записывали передачи с Гуру Махараджем для украинского ТВ на ретрите в Поповке,  где бы их раздобыть?

----------


## Веданта-крит дас

> О, спасибо большое!
> Преданные еще  записывали передачи с Гуру Махараджем для украинского ТВ на ретрите в Поповке,  где бы их раздобыть?


 на goloka.com.ua можно сделать торрент кому надо вытянет. это первый вариант. второй вариант: vimeo, youtube более менее хороший хостинг.
яндекс все еще тормозит.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

3 июля Чайтанйа Чандра Чаран Прабху провел инициацию во Владивостоке. Посвящение получили пятеро преданных: Асватантра дас (Александр Харченко), Прахлад-Нрисимха дас (Павел Кожевников), Свамини дд (Светлана Некрасова), Матхура-Мохини дд (Мария Лопатина), Према-Каруни дд (Татьяна Миляева).

----------


## Найика-наянанвита д.д.

*Чарующая чистота (публичная программа с Чайтаньей-Чандрой Чараном Махараджем во Владивостоке)* 
(спасибо Yudhishthire пр. за рассказ! )


На публичную программу пришло много людей, конечно, немало пришло и преданных, которые не смоги оставить без внимания подобное мероприятие. Правда с утра, после класса по Шримад-Бхагаватам, преданных предупредили, что программа нацелена в первую очередь на новых людей, на гостей, которые впервые слышат о ведической философии, либо знают что-то о Ведах, но при этом не так близко знакомы с вайшнавами, и поэтому предполагается, что никто не станет «хариболить» и вести себя, как на обычных вайшнавских собраниях. И все равно изрядное количество гостей, не меньше сотни, пришло именно «своих». Так или иначе, было здорово, что зал оказался полным (800 мест).

Сама сцена не очень большая, но зато два дополнительных больших экрана, куда проецировалась видеосъемка, и поэтому все было видно даже тем, кто сидел на задних рядах. Это технологическая новинка для преданных Владивостока уже показатель серьезной подготовки к встрече с Чайтаньи-Чандрой Чараном Махараджем. А какая рекламная кампания была развернута по городу? Несколько билбордов вдоль городских дорог, множество буклетов и проспектов, которые распространялись с рук, были приглашены видные в городе люди. На самой программе преданные были одеты в солидные одежды с официальными бейджами, доброжелательные организаторы встречали и провожали гостей. Я лично почувствовал себя в кругу высшего общества и был горд тем, что имею хоть какое-то отношение к этому обществу. Солидная программа, солидные люди, и все это на простом «кришнаитском» энтузиазме. Общество меняется, и это мероприятие показывает как, в какую сторону. Преданные хотят быть полноценными членами общества, и не просто быть как все, а быть хорошим примером для других. Проходят времена разных носков и рванных башмаков, «осоловевших от экстаза» безбашенных молодых. Приходит время степенности, солидности и зрелости. 

Продолжение по ссылке: http://yudhishthir.livejournal.com/4...w=77663#t77663

----------


## Вистара дас

Спасибо автору за вдохновляющий рассказ! В очередной раз убедился, насколько нам повезло стать учениками такой великой личности.

----------


## Vitalya

Харе Кришна!! Уважаемые преданные у меня вопрос существует ли  фотоархив с Чайтаньей-Чандрой Чараном Махараджем ?

----------


## Danil

> Харе Кришна!! Уважаемые преданные у меня вопрос существует ли  фотоархив с Чайтаньей-Чандрой Чараном Махараджем ?


Харе Кришна!
Насколько мне известно, в публичном доступе - нет, но много фотографий есть у Васуки Прабху, попробуйте написать ему -- dasadas108 :smilies: mail.ru

----------


## Вистара дас

Архив - не архив, но много фото есть на http://www.ahakimov.ru/fotoarhive.php
Там подборка фотографий начиная с 2009 года

----------


## Vitalya

Всем спасибо большое!

----------


## Нитья-Навина д.д.

Харе Кришна, дорогие братья и сестры!

Вся слава Шриле  Прабхупаде! Слава гуру ИСККОН!

Примите мои смиренные поклоны.

Выполняя желание супруги нашего дорогого Гуру Махараджа, матушки Гоуричандрики, я обращаюсь с просьбой ко всем создателям и администраторам  сайтов о Гуру Махарадже, а также руководителям групп в социальных сетях.

 Пожалуйста, если ваш сайт или группа называются просто именем Гуру Махараджа, то измените название на более корректное. Например, «сайт учеников и доброжелателей Е.М. Чайтаньи Чандры Чарана прабху». Или, если ресурс проповеднический, то можно назвать  его «лекции и книги Александра Хакимова». Или как-то еще. Название и содержание сайта (группы) должны быть такими, чтобы всем пользователям было понятно, что Гуру Махарадж не является создателем или руководителем данного ресурса, не несет ответственности за его содержание и не отвечает на этом ресурсе на письма. 

 Вторая часть просьбы состоит в том, чтобы убрать размещенные в Интернете картины Гуру Махараджа. Пожалуйста, преданные, если кто размещал, уберите их.  Придет время, и они будут выставлены, но выставлены тогда и так, как решит автор. 

 Оба эти пожелания высказывались и раньше матушкой Гоуричандрикой и лично Гуру Махараджем. Пожалуйста,  давайте с уважением отнесемся к имени и творчеству нашего дорогого Духовного Учителя.



С надеждой на понимание ваша слуга Нитья-Навина д.д.

----------


## Lalit Mohan das



----------


## lavanga mandjari d.d.

Ягья была на улице,на фото видно,что сверху было накрыто,т.к. во время ягьи была сильная гроза и ливень. Как только все закончилось,скоро и дождь прекратился.

----------


## Нитья-Навина д.д.

В Омске во время ягьи также было.

----------


## Danil

19-21 июля Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху будет в Чите, так же будет в Краснокаменске, 23-27 Улан-Удэ, с 28 в Иркутске.

----------


## Lalit Mohan das

> Ягья была на улице,на фото видно,что сверху было накрыто,т.к. во время ягьи была сильная гроза и ливень. Как только все закончилось,скоро и дождь прекратился.


смотреть чуть-чуть

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

Видео лекции Чаитаья Чандра Чарана прабху в Хабаровске

http://brihaspati.ru/?p=479

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

Еще одна лекция

http://brihaspati.ru/?p=482

----------


## Лелихана д.д.

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные. Скажите кто нибудь точную информацию, будет Гуру Махарадж на Лесном фестивале с  30 июля по 7 августа или нет?

----------


## Нитья-Навина д.д.

Гуру Махарадж не сможет принять участие в Лесном фестивале. В это время он будет продолжать проповедь на востоке Сибири.

----------


## Danil

Расписание ближайших поездок

12-17 июля - Благовещенск;
далее тур по Восточной Сибири:
19-21 июля Александр Хакимов будет в Чите, также заедет в Краснокаменск;
23-27 июля в Улан-Удэ;
с 28 июля в Иркутске;
далее Красноярск и Абакан.
Также в планах посещение Ангарского фестиваля, 24-29 августа.
http://www.ahakimov.ru/opennews.php?id=26

----------


## Danil

"Сейчас Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху в Улан - Удэ, хорошо себя чувствует, сегодня был даршан с учениками, Гуру Махарадж отвечал на вопросы, шутил много.
Завтра, 24 июля, начинается семинар "Совершенство любви", продлится до 26 июля, 27 уезжает в Иркутск".

----------


## Амир Рамазанов

пожалуйста выложите последние лекции Махараджа

----------


## Амир Рамазанов

подобный опыт был и весной в Алмате ,под руководством Маллика-малы матаджи ,студенты института прикладных духовных технологий организовывали подобные семинары .действительно пришло время проповеди на более высоком уровне

----------


## Амир Рамазанов

это я о публичных программах во Владивостоке

----------


## Danil

"Харе Кришна! Гуру Махарадж сказал, что собирается в Поповку в этом году, сказал, в этом году слишком много фестивалей, что возможно не поедет на Российский фестиваль. Точная информация будет наверно позже".

----------


## Danil

*Омск, 12-17 июня 2011 г*

Немного отредактировал, разбил на отдельные лекции, переименовал и прописал теги:
http://files.mail.ru/P33SQ7

Если кто-то хочет качать исходники:
http://files.mail.ru/1A0IAQ

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> "Харе Кришна! Гуру Махарадж сказал, что собирается в Поповку в этом году, сказал, в этом году слишком много фестивалей, что возможно не поедет на Российский фестиваль. Точная информация будет наверно позже".


О чем именно точная информация будет позже?  :smilies:  О Поповке или Российском фестивале?

----------


## Danil

> О чем именно точная информация будет позже?  О Поповке или Российском фестивале?


Скорее всего, и о том, и о другом :-) Но на российский фестиваль всё-таки собирается больше преданных, поэтому разместил здесь для них в большей степени. Что такая вероятность есть. Про Евпаторию пока никаких оговорок не поступало :-)

----------


## Югала Прити д.д. BVS

когда Махарадж был у нас в Хабаровске, то говорил, что планирует поехать на фестивали. это не давно изменения произошли в планах?

----------


## Danil

> когда Махарадж был у нас в Хабаровске, то говорил, что планирует поехать на фестивали. это не давно изменения произошли в планах?


Об этом писала 25 июля матаджи из Улан-Удэ.

----------


## Danil

*Дима Смирнов:*

"c 3 числа в Красноярске затем Абакан числа пока не известны"

----------


## Чарана-рену даси

> *Дима Смирнов:*
> 
> "c 3 числа в Красноярске затем Абакан числа пока не известны"


 В Красноярске с 3 по 9 августа...

----------


## Danil

*Дима Смирнов:*

"3-8 авг - Красноярск
8-15 авг - Абакан
15-19 авг - Кызыл
20-21 авг - Железногорск
22-23 авг - Красноярск
24-29 авг - Ангарский фестиваль

Возможны изменения"

----------


## Чарана-рену даси

Откуда берется информация???  :doom:  :doom:  :doom: 
 я про Железногорск...например,,, :biggrin1:  мы еще ничего не знаем,,,,

----------


## Danil

> Откуда берется информация??? 
>  я про Железногорск...например,,, мы еще ничего не знаем,,,,


Девакинандана Прабху (Дима Смирнов) сопровождает Чайтанью Чандру Чарана Прабху, он (Девакинандана Прабху) и делится ближайшими планами.

----------


## Нараяна дас

> *Омск, 12-17 июня 2011 г*
> 
> Немного отредактировал, разбил на отдельные лекции, переименовал и прописал теги:
> http://files.mail.ru/P33SQ7


Спасибо, замечательные материалы!
Есть два небольших пожелания от тех, у кого медленный и нестабильный интернет:

1. Подрезать битрейт (192 - для лекции это слишком круто, и 64 хватит), чтобы поменьше весило;
2. Хорошо бы, чтобы была возможность докачки файлов. По-моему, на "народе" это есть. А то я две лекции (из двух  :cray: ) не смог скачать до конца - интернет раньше обрывается.

----------


## Danil

*Дима Смирнов:*

"Изменения: Гуру Махарадж с 18 числа планирует приехать в Томск потом пока точных дат нет"

----------


## Danil

> 1. Подрезать битрейт (192 - для лекции это слишком круто, и 64 хватит), чтобы поменьше весило;
> 2. Хорошо бы, чтобы была возможность докачки файлов. По-моему, на "народе" это есть. А то я две лекции (из двух ) не смог скачать до конца - интернет раньше обрывается.


Идея вполне понятная, но, возможно, лучше будет пользоваться менеджерами закачки типа Даунлоад Мастера?
С весом, опять же, кому как - мне, например, хочется качество поближе к оригиналу. А при необходимости я сам перекодирую в нужный мне битрейт.

----------


## Danil

_Рассылка учеников Е.М. Чайтаньи Чандры Чарана Прабху_
___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*08.08.2011 
Тема: Помощь в сборе материалов для проповеднических книг*

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные, дорогие братья и сестры!

Слава Шриле Прабхупаде! Слава Гуру Махараджу!

*Мы продолжаем собирать материал для книг, в основе которых лежит проповеднический замысел Гуру Махараджа.*

Сейчас, по наставлению Гурудева, идет срочная подготовка второй книги *«ПОСЛЕДНИЙ ЭКЗАМЕН»*. Для главы РЕИНКАРНАЦИЯ нужны достоверные истории – память о прошлой жизни и перевоплощении преданных и обычных людей, с подтверждениями изложенных фактов (это могут быть фотографии, свидетельства родственников и близких, отметины на теле и т.д.)

Это могут быть истории, подобные той, которая печаталась в газете «Золотой век» несколько лет назад, о прабху, ученике Шрилы Прабхупады, (он погиб в автокатастрофе) о его привязанности к матаджи-индуске, и о том, как эта привязанность повлияла на его следующее воплощение и он родился женщиной. Эта матаджи Ракхи Джаядек вспомнила о своем прошлом воплощении в теле юноши – ученика Прабхупады Рагхаве прабху. Это могут быть повторяющиеся сны с доказательствами того, что эти события были реальностью в прошлом.

Также нужны рассказы о влиянии на животных духовной практики преданных. Если у кого-то есть такие истории, расскажите пожалуйста об этом. Пожалуйста, сделайте это объявление в ятрах, попросите ваших знакомых написать или рассказать!

Мы продолжаем собирать истории для второго тома *«КАК Я ПРИШЕЛ В СОЗНАНИЕ КРИШНЫ»* (истории первого десятилетия 21 века!). Пожалуйста, присылайте ваши самые интересные рассказы о ярких, меняющих вашу жизнь, событиях, связанных с приходом в Движение Шрилы Прабхупады, знакомством с ведической культурой и философией сознания Кришны, началом повторения Святого Имени, обретения милости в форме прасада, встречей с духовными учителями и преданными.

Первая книга о первых преданных России (80-90-е гг и самое начало 21 века) пользовалась очень большим интересом и спросом у преданных.

Не менее вдохновляющей должна быть вторая, из ваших рассказов – тех, кто пришел в Движение Шрилы Прабхупады в этом десятилетии.</>

*Присылайте, пожалуйста, ваши истории на адрес bahaumail.ru Матхурачандрике д.д., Омск*

----------


## Danil22

Здравствуйте! Где можно узнать место и время проведения встреч Чайтаньи Чандры Чарана Прабху в Абакане? насколько знаю центра сознания Кришны там нет и информации очень мало..

----------


## Danil

> Здравствуйте! Где можно узнать место и время проведения встреч Чайтаньи Чандры Чарана Прабху в Абакане? насколько знаю центра сознания Кришны там нет и информации очень мало..


Здравствуйте!

Вот какую информацию нашёл:

"Лекции А.Г. Хакимова будут проходить с 9 по 11 августа в ГЦК "Победа", c 18.30 до 21.00. Подробности по тел: 8-913-540-55-42"

Насколько я понимаю, это публичные лекции, возможно, будут ещё утренние программы и т.д., постараюсь узнать.

----------


## Danil22

> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Вот какую информацию нашёл:
> 
> "Лекции А.Г. Хакимова будут проходить с 9 по 11 августа в ГЦК "Победа", c 18.30 до 21.00. Подробности по тел: 8-913-540-55-42"
> 
> Насколько я понимаю, это публичные лекции, возможно, будут ещё утренние программы и т.д., постараюсь узнать.


Спасибо, большое!

----------


## Danil

> "Харе Кришна! Дорогие братья и сестры, слушайте, получайте нектар и распространяйте запись публичного семинара Гуру Махараджа "Причина счастья" во Владивостоке на 1000 человек.
> 
> http://narod.ru/disk/21018212001/%D0...inRAR.zip.html
> 
> Всех вам благ и любви к Кришне!
> 
> Александр Сахнов"


Также я немного их отредактировал, разбил на отдельные лекции, переименовал и прописал теги:

http://files.mail.ru/Y9C436

А вот пережатый вариант лекций в 64 кб/с:

http://files.mail.ru/1Q76RP

----------


## Danil

_Рассылка учеников Е.М. Чайтаньи Чандры Чарана Прабху_
___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*13.08.2011 
Тема: Помощь в сборе материалов для проповеднических книг - дополнение*

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные, дорогие братья и сестры!

Слава Шриле Прабхупаде! Слава Гуру Махараджу!
Спасибо за отклик! Письма с историями для книг, в основе которых лежит проповеднический замысел Гуру Махараджа, стали понемногу приходить от вас. Небольшое дополнение: указывайте, пожалуйста, в самом вордовском документе с историями имя, фамилию или духовное имя автора, а также город и годы всех событий. Письма направляйте *на адрес bahaumail.ru Матхурачандрике д.д., Омск

Спасибо вам!!*

----------


## Вистара дас

> *Дима Смирнов:*
> 
> "Изменения: Гуру Махарадж с 18 числа планирует приехать в Томск потом пока точных дат нет"


19-20 августа в Томске пройдут семинары Александра Хакимова «Совершенство любви» и «Развитие сознания»

«Совершенство любви»
19 Августа в 19:00
— Различия в психологии мужчины и женщины
— Уровни развития отношений
— Фундамент для прочно семьи
— Как и зачем управлять эмоциями

«Развитие сознания»
20 Августа в 19:00
— Функции ума
— Природа разума
— Обретение внутренних качеств
— Состояние счастья

Место проведения семинаров:
Томск, Факел (2 этаж), ул Красноармейская, 120.
Стоимость каждого семинара: 200 р. студентам: 150 р.
Справки по телефону: 8-952-800-6790

http://www.ahakimov.ru/opennews.php?id=32

----------


## kripacharja das

Харе Кришна!Дорогие преданные помогите пожалуйста связаться с Московскими учениками Гурумахараджа.Если можно номера телефонов(в личку)

----------


## Danil

"Харе Кришна!!!
С праздником!

Сегодня звонили с Ангарска ... Гурудев 1-го прилетает в Москву в 9 утра в Домодедово - рейс 106 с Иркутска и сразу поедет в Ельню, к маме...

Ваш слуга Васуки дас"

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Значит ли это, что Поповки точно не будет?

----------


## Danil

> Значит ли это, что Поповки точно не будет?


Да.

----------


## Danil

_Рассылка учеников Е.М. Чайтаньи Чандры Чарана Прабху_
___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*25.08.2011 
Тема: о ретрите*
Харе Кришна, дорогие братья и сестры!
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Гуру Махарадж сообщил на днях, что не сможет в этом году приехать на ретрит в Поповку.
Гурудев по-прежнему планирует принять участие в Украинском и Российском фестивалях.

Сейчас Гуру Махарадж завершает свой тур по Сибири. Вчера они с матушкой Гоуричандрикаой вместе прибыли на Ангарский фестиваль.
Сразу после фестиваля запланирован вылет в Москву.

С пожеланиями успехов в преданном служении
ваша слуга Нитья-Навина деви даси

----------


## Masha

Харе Кришна! запись общественных лекций в Томске 19 и 20 августа 2011 года
http://narod.ru/disk/23458308001/201...lubvi.wmv.html
http://narod.ru/disk/23466728001/201...anija.wmv.html

----------


## Вистара дас

Гуру-махарадж приезжает в Москву 5-го.
Уезжает 8-го. В это время будет давать лекции в храме.
Публичных лекций не планируется. 
Возможно, будет прямой эфир на радио "Серебрянный дождь".
6-го будет инициация.

----------


## Найика-наянанвита д.д.

> Гуру-махарадж приезжает в Москву 5-го.
> Уезжает 8-го.


УПС!!!
А 8 сентября куда уезжает? На украинский фестиваль?

----------


## Вистара дас

Да, а потом на российский

----------


## Найика-наянанвита д.д.

> Да, а потом на российский


Урааа  :yahoo:

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Гуру Махарадж о суде над Бхагавад Гитой в Томске.

http://video.mail.ru/mail/dasadas108...ideo.lastvideo

----------


## Георгий

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные
 Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны.
 Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
 Вся слава Гуру Махараджу!

Скажите, пожалуйста, Гуру Махарадж в Москву приезжает точно 5-го сентября? Просто я слышал до этого что 1-го.

----------


## Вистара дас

Он прилетел в Москву 1-го и сразу же уехал в Ельню.
Возвращается в Москву 5-го вечером. Если успеет, даст в храме лекцию на Радхаштами.

----------


## Георгий

> Он прилетел в Москву 1-го и сразу же уехал в Ельню.
> Возвращается в Москву 5-го вечером. Если успеет, даст в храме лекцию на Радхаштами.


Большое Спасибо!

----------


## Георгий

С рассылки Гуру Махараджа:

Харе Кришна, дорогие братья и сестры! Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде! Слава Гуру Махараджу!

1 сентября Гуру Махарадж и матушка Гоуричандрика прилетели в Москву. Долгожданная встреча учеников со своими духовными родителями проходила очень торжественно, пышно и в то же время по-домашнему. 

В аэропорту их встречало около 40 человек, и среди них множество новеньких, молодежи, для которых эта встреча с духовным учителем должна была стать самой первой. В предвкушении они всматривались блестящими от воодушевления глазами в даль коридора, ведущего к залу встречи пассажиров, и когда, наконец, вдалеке показался силуэт Чайтаньи Чандры Чарана Прабху, по группе встречающих пронеслось сдержанно-восторженное: «Гурудев!»…

Собравшиеся предложили Гуру Махараджу и матушке по три гирлянды, сделанных искусно и с большой любовью. Всем было известно, что после прибытия в аэропорт Гурудев и матушка поедут в Ельню к его маме, поэтому преданные наготовили в дорогу прасада – месяц можно есть. Гуру Махарадж был в отличном настроении: по мнению очевидцев, он и матушка остались очень довольны приемом. Гурудев поговорил со встречающими, а потом раздавал у машины прасад. Встреча завершилась праздничным киртаном. 

5 сентября, в день Радхаштами, наши духовные родители приедут в Москву, и вечером в храме на Динамо Гуру Махарадж даст праздничную лекцию. 6-го утром он прочитает утреннюю лекцию в храме на Динамо, а днем состоится инициация, после которой, предположительно, будет общий даршан, и, вероятно, личные встречи. 7 сентября с утра Гурудев даст лекцию в храме на Динамо, а вечером того же дня (ориентировочно) с 18.00 в 19.00 - интервью радиостанции «Серебряный дождь» (101 FM). Это будет прямой эфир на всю страну! Слушайте и приглашайте друзей и родных. 

Это уже второй эфир Гуру Махараджа на этой радиостанции. Первый состоялся в 2006 году (скачать можно здесь -http://www.pilot.spb.ru/content/files/other/vedi_23.mp3). 


8 сентября Гурудев и матушка отправятся на фестиваль в Евпаторию. Они будут уезжать в 8.22  с Курского вокзала на поезде №25 «Москва-Евпатория» в 17 вагоне. Прибытие в Евпаторию - 9 сентября в 7.16.

----------


## Danil

> Харе Кришна! запись общественных лекций в Томске 19 и 20 августа 2011 года
> http://narod.ru/disk/23458308001/201...lubvi.wmv.html
> http://narod.ru/disk/23466728001/201...anija.wmv.html


Большое спасибо!

Для удобства залил также на files.mail.ru -- http://files.mail.ru/IMWLW9
И в контакт для онлайн просмотра:
1) Совершенство любви: http://vkontakte.ru/video-1637040_160707085
2) Развитие сознания: http://vkontakte.ru/video-1637040_160710360

----------


## Danil

Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху сейчас в Москве, а это предполагает трансляции лекций на Ведамедии -- http://vedamedia.ru/live/moscow/. 5 сентября в 17:30 по Москве - праздничная лекция, также ожидаются утренние лекции 6 и 7 сентября с 8 до 9 утра по Москве.

----------


## Danil

Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху завтра, 7 сентября, прочтёт утреннюю лекцию по ШБ в храме "на Динамо" в Москве с 08 до 09 утра (по Москве). Прямая трансляция -- http://vedamedia.ru/live/moscow/.

----------


## Maxim Kouznetsov

Дорогие преданные, Харе Кришна!
Примите мои поклоны.
Кто знает, где можно найти лекции (видео или аудио) Чайтанья Чандра Чарана Прабху в Москве за 5-7 сентября 2011?

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Небольшой рассказ о пребывании Гуру Махараджа и матушки Гоуричандрики в Смоленске. Написала наша духовная сестра, просила не называть ее имя, стесняется.
**************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
    	    Пишу небольшой отчет, просто фрагменты. После Ельни  Гуру Махарадж приехал в Смоленск, была публичная программа. Мне кажется, что лекция в Смоленске -  это просто революция какая- то для нашего женского города. Тема называлась «Законы взаимоотношений». Гурудев начал издалека, рассказал, что наука взаимоотношений изложена в древних трактатах на санскрите, в  индийских Ведах. Он рассказал, что есть еще русские Веды, ну и убедил, что источник везде один. Он дал теорию взаимоотношений, как это проявляется в нашей жизни, с примерами, маленькими сценками. А когда он перешел к видам любви и отношениям мужчины и женщины, зал ловил каждое Его слово. Это было глубоко,  ярко,  точно и смешно. Он обаял, очаровал весь зал. А про преданных и говорить нечего, у них были самые счастливые и глупые  лица. Да, витебские преданные с Махадевом  прабху тоже приехали, на двух  машины. 
	      В конце программы Гуру Махарадж   просит Гоуричандрику спеть бхаджан, как пример медитации. Тут началось что-то интересное. Слуга передает записку, что она петь не может т.к  болит горло. Гурудев начинает уговаривать, просит зал,  чтобы похлопали, матушка не выходит. Гурудев настаивает, потом отступает и тут появляется слуга, он несет фисгармонь.  Гурудев радуется: фисгармонь все же несут. Следом идет Гоуричандрика и наша Индулекха со скрипкой. На сцену матушка идти отказалась, села на краю сцены, Индулекха- на ступеньках за ней. Мой муж сидел в конце зала, он говорит, что матушка очень сильно сомневалась, всматривалась в зал и никак не могла решить, дать это людям или нет. Потом  начала петь. 
	    Матушка  пела так красиво, столько глубины и оттенков, что я и передать не могу. По лицам видела, что многие сердца «плавились», потому что это было Божественное пение. Когда она закончила,  не только у меня выступили слезы. Муж говорил, что у него по телу пошла сильная вибрация. Закончив бхаджан,  она начала петь маха-мантру. Это была непривычная маха-мантра; она пробует и растягивает каждый звук, так что форма растворяется, остается только чувство. Боже, это так красиво!
	     И с подачи Матушки, мне так кажется, хотя это желание, наверное Радхарани, ведь эта лекция накануне дня Ее явления, Гурудев идет ва - банк. Он представляет маха-мантру, просит четки и показывает,  как ее читать. Я сидела в первом ряду и быстро дала свои четки, утром их положила в новый яркий мешочек. Это моя удача и милость, что Он показывал, как читать мантру на них. Потом он еще устроил групповую мантра –медитацию, где он пел и просил повторять за ним.. Некоторые  все же ушли на этом месте, но в основном зал вместе с преданными это сделал. Потом пошли вопросы и раздача прасада. Вот так Гурудев дал Смоленску Маха-мантру и весь процесс, и рассказал, как это работает. Я же получила все, о чем мечтала. Гурудев благословил нас с мужем на поездку в Индию и одел на нас свою гирлянду. Я буду помнить это, как момент счастья, подарка судьбы, милости Радхарани и Гурудева. Потом я вспомнила про Гопала, которого взяла собой.  Он пришел ко мне на Джанмаштами, две недели я на Него медитировала. Я сказала Ему про Гопала, и Он сказал: несите, и Мой Гопал перешел в Его руки. Я не знаю, что там произошло, но у Гопала поменялся взгляд. Когда я на Него смотрю, Он теперь тоже смотрит на меня, а раньше я не могла понять, видит Он меня или нет.  
	Многие подходили ко мне потом , благодарили за приглашение, говорили, что получили ответы на свои вопросы. Двое хотят читать мантру. Зал был на 160 человек, вместе с преданными было 140-150, преданных человек 30 -35.
	    На другой день Гуру Махарадж дал утреннюю лекцию для преданных, очень сокровенную, они снова пели с матушкой, но совсем в другой обстановке и так близко. Я, наверное, никогда не видела такого Гуру Махараджа  и такой матушки. Ощущение света, счастья было, наверное, у всех. Еще после лекции я продала 5 комплектов Его книг и была очень рада, еще одно желание исполнилось.  Ятра дала мне благословение на инициацию, буду готовиться.

----------


## Веданта-крит дас

Джай!!! Великолепно!!!
Харе Кришна!
получить бы эту лекцию в Смоленске.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> Джай!!! Великолепно!!!
> Харе Кришна!
> получить бы эту лекцию в Смоленске.


  Матаджи обещала выложить.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

http://vkontakte.ru/id27481193#/id27...videos27481193

Вот, пока бхаджан выложен.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> Дорогие преданные, Харе Кришна!
> Примите мои поклоны.
> Кто знает, где можно найти лекции (видео или аудио) Чайтанья Чандра Чарана Прабху в Москве за 5-7 сентября 2011?



http://files.mail.ru/T9SE4D 
Лекция Гуру Махараджа в Москве на День явления Шримати Радхарани, 05.09.2011.  
Спасибо Данилу Колобаеву и матаджи Найике-Наянанвите деви даси!

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> Джай!!! 
> получить бы эту лекцию в Смоленске.


Дорогие друзья, вот ссылка на публичную лекцию в Смоленске 04-09-2011, лекция аудио
http://files.mail.ru/IV3TKH﻿

----------


## Вистара дас

06 сентября 2011 г. в Москве была инициация.
Получили посвящение 9 учеников.

1. Василий Кандрин - Банке Бихари прабху (Москва)


2. Александр Корюшкин - Анади Говинда дас (Москва) + супруга
3. Анастасия - Нама-ручи деви даси 


4. Максим Щербатых - Мади Кумар дас (Москва/Воронеж) + супруга
5. Алёна - Апраката лила деви даси


6. Виктор Колегов - Вистара дас (Москва)


7. Дмитрий Стретович - Дхрува Махарадж дас (Москва)


8. Сергей Неволин - Сарвалока Махешвара дас (Санкт-Петербург)


9. Андрей - Анагха дас  (Санкт-Петербург) 


Поздравляем!!!  :yahoo:

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Присоединяемся к поздравлениям! 

 Спасибо за фотографии. Вот бы после каждой инициации так: и список, и фотографии... и анкеты заодно... :dandavat:

----------


## Нараяна дас

> http://files.mail.ru/T9SE4D 
> Лекция Гуру Махараджа в Москве на День явления Шримати Радхарани, 05.09.2011.  
> Спасибо Данилу Колобаеву и матаджи Найике-Наянанвите деви даси!


Спасибо большое! А остальные лекции в Москве можно выложить?

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Москвичи обещали, подождем немного.

----------


## Maxim Kouznetsov

Дорогие преданные, вот небольшой фотоотчёт о приезде Гуру Махараджа в Москву (сделал его Роман прабху с нашей Чертановской бхакти-врикши Говиндананды прабху):
http://narod.ru/disk/24063683001/Cha...2011).zip.html
Размер: 190.48 МБ

----------


## Веданта-крит дас

> 06 сентября 2011 г. в Москве была инициация.
> Получили посвящение 9 учеников.
> 
> 1. Василий Кандрин - Банке Бихари прабху (Москва)
> Вложение 2800
> 
> 2. Александр Корюшкин - Анади Говинда дас (Москва) + супруга
> 3. Анастасия - Нама-ручи деви даси 
> Вложение 2801
> ...


Поздравляем!!! ХАрииииии Боооооооол!!!

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> Поздравляем!!! ХАрииииии Боооооооол!!!


Алексей, взгляните на 157 пост, 8 страница.

----------


## Евгения З.

Харе Кришна!!!

Поздравляем преданных с инициацией!
Особенно приятно видеть семейные пары (муж и жена идут рука об руку по духовному пути)  :yahoo: 

Дорогие преданные, по этой ссылке http://vedamedia.ru/live/bhakti-sangama/ можно смотреть прямые трансляции с Украинского Фестиваля Бхакти-Сангама (есть и архив за 10.09-12.09).
И, конечно же, лекции Гуру Махараджа :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Фотографии Васуки прабху. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху и матаджи Гоуричандрика в Москве, сентябрь 2011 г.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> Дорогие преданные, Харе Кришна!
> Примите мои поклоны.
> Кто знает, где можно найти лекции (видео или аудио) Чайтанья Чандра Чарана Прабху в Москве за 5-7 сентября 2011?


Харе Кришна! Здесь лекции в Москве, 5 и 7 сентября. 
http://vedamedia.ru/duhovnye-uchitel...11-sh-b-3-9-30

И там же- архив прямых трансляций лекций Гуру  Махараджа на фестивале в Евпатории:http://vedamedia.ru/live/bhakti-sangama/, и прямой эфир с фестиваля.

----------


## Вистара дас

Дорогие преданные!
На днях выходит из печати новый музыкальный альбом матушки Гоуричандрики  "Випраламбха - любовь в разлуке".



Это музыкально-поэтическая композиция на стихи преданных, в том числе Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами.

Диск будет распространяться на фестивале "Садху-Санга 2011" под Туапсе. 
Тираж ограничен, поэтому не упустите возможности получить этот диск. Поверьте, он того стоит.
Прослушать отрывок из этого нектарного произведения можно по этой ссылке:
http://www.ahakimov.ru/pr/openmedia-343.html

p.s: нужна помощь по доставке этого ценнейшего груза на фестиваль.
Если кто-то едет из Москвы на фестиваль 17-18 сентября и может взять коробку-другую с дисками - наша признательность не будет иметь границ.
8-905-509-48-74 (Вистара дас)

----------


## Виталий Тезяев

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Не поделится ли кто портретными фото Гуру Махараджа в хорошем разрешении для оформления афиш и флаеров публичных программ?
Разыскиваются именно свежие фотографии последних лет

----------


## Вистара дас

Более 5000 фотографий. Как старые, так и новые
Там есть в хорошем качестве, но нужно выбирать.
http://files.mail.ru/LUVHBK
http://foto.mail.ru/mail/53viktoriya/

----------


## Danil

Виталий Прабху, Харе Кришна!

Вот -- http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/joesatch/album/96421/, но Вы их, скорее всего, уже все видели :-[

----------


## Виталий Тезяев

Витара дас, Данил Прабху, cпасибо большое!
Кажется нашел подходящие кадры. Эх, некоторым бы фото из этой коллекции да нормальное разрешение - цены бы им не было!
Может нам начать уже как-то собирать в одном месте фотографии именно высокого разрешения (фото весом не менее 1,5Мб) для полиграфических нужд? Ведь чем дальше, тем больше их будет требоваться

----------


## Вистара дас

Хорошая идея. Может быть, кто-то уже начал это делать?

----------


## Danil

> Витара дас, Данил Прабху, cпасибо большое!
> Кажется нашел подходящие кадры. Эх, некоторым бы фото из этой коллекции да нормальное разрешение - цены бы им не было!
> Может нам начать уже как-то собирать в одном месте фотографии именно высокого разрешения (фото весом не менее 1,5Мб) для полиграфических нужд? Ведь чем дальше, тем больше их будет требоваться


Насколько я знаю, коллекция фото есть у Васуки Прабху из Москвы, но, опять же, она не публичная.
Для такого архива фото можно найти какой-нибудь фотохостинг, где можно качать оригиналы фото (например, у яндекса так можно). Конечно, лучше свой хостинг, но это в будущем) Раздать паре-тройке заинтересованных имя и пароль, и постепенно загружать туда исходники понравившихся фото, а для всех желающих просто давать ссылку.
Другой момент, как их каталогизировать - просто скидывать все в одну папку, или разбивать по каким-то признакам.
Мне кажется, надо сделать, и если кто-то уже сделал это и впоследствии откликнется - без проблем, объединим усилия, ещё проще будет)

----------


## Виталий Тезяев

> Насколько я знаю, коллекция фото есть у Васуки Прабху из Москвы


У меня хранятся оригиналы фото из книг Гуру Махараджа. Так что если кому нужно какое-то изображение - обращайтесь. Надо правда еще согласовать этот момент с Матхурачандрикой матаджи, но, думаю, она не будет против




> Раздать паре-тройке заинтересованных имя и пароль, и постепенно загружать туда исходники понравившихся фото, а для всех желающих просто давать ссылку.


О публичности и речи нет. Фото могут храниться и в "офф-лайн" режиме на винчестере у кого-то из преданных. Тут важно чтобы все ученики знали адрес куда можно прислать ссылки на фото хорошего качества из городов, где побывал Гуру Махарадж. И переиодически это делали. Потому что опубликовать маленькие фото на форуме или у себя в альбоме это хорошо, но оригиналы чаще всего так и остаются вне досягаемости, и найти их потом, спустя время, уже практически невозможно

----------


## Danil

> О публичности и речи нет. Фото могут храниться и в "офф-лайн" режиме на винчестере у кого-то из преданных. Тут важно чтобы все ученики знали адрес куда можно прислать ссылки на фото хорошего качества из городов, где побывал Гуру Махарадж. И переиодически это делали. Потому что опубликовать маленькие фото на форуме или у себя в альбоме это хорошо, но оригиналы чаще всего так и остаются вне досягаемости, и найти их потом, спустя время, уже практически невозможно


А почему бы не сделать публичное хранилище? Может, чего-то не понимаю, но это же просто фотографии. Мне кажется, так было бы удобнее. Я согласен насчёт адреса, куда отправлять фото хорошего качества, но что с ними делать потом? Допустим, на этом адресе накопится гигабайт фотографий хорошего качества, и тут мне как раз понадобится фото для плакат. Мне снова писать на этот адрес, чтобы мне выслали гигабайт этих фото?

Мне кажется, что человек, на чей адрес высылают эти фото, хранит их у себя, и также заливает на какой-нибудь публичный фотохостинг с возможностью качать оригиналы. И вот ссылка на этот фотохостинг уже будет у всех, и любой человек в любое время сможет зайти, выбрать и скачать то, что ему нужно, пусть там будет даже 10 гигабайт фото или больше.

----------


## Виталий Тезяев

Данил прабху, мне как раз показалось что это Вы настаиваете на непубличности. Значит просто неправильно понял. 
Тогда конечно можно созать на каком-то фотохостинге альбомы с уменьшеными изображениями (чтобы грузились недолго для просмотра), чтобы по запросу можно было скачивать и большие оригиналы

----------


## Danil

Бхакти-сангама 2011 г, лекции и общий даршан
http://files.mail.ru/3S72AU

----------


## Danil

> Данил прабху, мне как раз показалось что это Вы настаиваете на непубличности. Значит просто неправильно понял. 
> Тогда конечно можно созать на каком-то фотохостинге альбомы с уменьшеными изображениями (чтобы грузились недолго для просмотра), чтобы по запросу можно было скачивать и большие оригиналы


Да-да, я как раз за публичность :-)
Я посмотрел, какой бы фотохостинг выбрать, и из всех выбирал между Яндекс.фотками и flickr. Каковы были критерии выбора:
1) Возможность скачивать оригиналы
2) Бесплатность
3) Адекватный интерфейс

Соответственно, вот приблизительно одинаковый набор фото на Яндексе -- http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/joesatch/album/96421/ и фликре -- https://secure.flickr.com/photos/676...7627685110768/, чтобы была возможность сравнить.

 У Яндекс.фоток меня всё устраивает, кроме количества фотографий на странице - 20. Это не меняется, и неизвестно, поменяется ли. Потенциально не очень удобно, особенно если будет пара тысяч фото в одной папке, а их будет :-)

У фликра, с другой стороны, нет русского интерфейса, а также ограничен объём бесплатно закачиваемых фото в месяц - 300 Мб. Но зато по 70 фото на странице и интерфейс не такой перегруженный, как у Яндекса :-)

И исходя из вышесказанного, я всё же склоняюсь к Яндексу - как минимум из-за русского интерфейса и неограниченного суммарного объёма загружаемых фото.  Всё-таки большей частью эти фото нужны будут русскоязычным преданным, поэтому без нативного интерфейса никуда. Да и превьюшки грузятся недолго :-) И удобно сделано управление их размером. Так что я - за Яндекс.

Возможно, я не рассмотрел какие-нибудь достойные фотохостинги, так что если что - буду рад подсказке :-)

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Харе Кришна! 
Дорогие преданные, по просьбе Девакинанданы прабху, личного слуги Гуру Махараджа,  отправляю информацию для тех, кто готовится к инициации, чтобы сэкономить ваше время, силы, нервы, деньги.

Что нужно, чтобы получить инициацию и пройти ягью:

1. Рекомендация со всеми необходимыми подписями (подпись регионального секретаря тоже должна быть).
2. Новые четки с прикрепленной к ним бирочкой с вашим кармическим именем. Первые восемь бусин на четках должны быть отделены (перевязаны) шелковой нитью или ленточкой.    
3. Новые ТРЕХРЯДНЫЕ кантхималы. Иметь при себе, не одевать. 
4. Прабху должны побрить голову, оставить только шикху.  Прабху обычно в дхоти и чадарах на ягье, без курты. Нужна тилака конечно же.
5. Деньги, чтобы заплатить за расходы на ягью. На фестивалях это недорого сравнительно, т.к. много инициирующихся.
6. Деньги для дакшины Гуру (сколько ваше сердце подсказывает).

Кажется, всё. Преданные еще подарками обмениваются, поздравляют друг друга. Ну, это по желанию. 

*Очень важные дополнения от Девакинанданы прабху:*
 Чётки  должны быть не на леске!!! только на капроновой нити, 15 чел заставляли из -за этого новые чётки покупать. Если четки на леске, они очень быстро рвутся. Бирку прикреплять, чтобы она не отрывалась-писать имя, фамилию, город. Бывают однофамильцы, тогда еще нужно отчество.

Что касается гуру-дакшины:  нужно,  чтобы  в конце ягьи все вместе собрали её!!! не каждый по отдельности подходил,  а один человек всю дакшину принес!  И очень важный момент: мелкие деньги обменять по возможности на крупные  и  аккуратно сложить!!  Я потратил 3 часа, чтоб  пересчитать всю дакшину на Украине!!!! :aaaaaaa:  

*********************************************

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> И очень важный момент: мелкие деньги обменять по возможности на крупные  и  аккуратно сложить!!  Я потратил 3 часа, чтоб  пересчитать всю дакшину на Украине!!!!


Мелкие деньги там были не от стремления создать работу преданным, а в результате сбора гуру-дакшины. Преданные же обычно мелкие жертвуют, вот и получился мешок денег, когда 60 учеников свои сборы принесли  :smilies:  И менять на крупные уже времени не было.

----------


## Найика-наянанвита д.д.

> Присоединяемся к поздравлениям! 
> 
>  Спасибо за фотографии. Вот бы после каждой инициации так: и список, и фотографии... и анкеты заодно...


Лакшалата бхакти, а сколько сейчас у Гуру Махараджа учеников, инициированных?

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Ответила тебе в личном сообщении.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Первые восемь бусин на четках должны быть отделены (перевязаны) шелковой нитью или ленточкой.


Не обязательно шелковой. Иногда завязывают на 8-ю бусину четок махапрасадные брахманские шнуры от Божеств, а они хлопковые.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Гуру Махарадж прислал списки своих учеников, получивших инициации в летние месяцы и в сентябре. Хочется всех поздравить. Размещу по месяцам.

*Инициация в Челябинске 10 июня 2011 г*.
  Город Сибай
Ишта-джана дас
Магнитогорск
Према-мурти дас
 Наравеша дас
Стерлитамак
 Индриеша дас- муж и  Харита деви даси- жена.
Салда
 Сатьябхума деви даси
Челябинск
 Адикарта дас
 Дханви дас
 Арати Туласи деви даси
 Тришакти манджари деви даси
Казань
 Лалита-шанти деви даси
Екатеринбург
 Тилоттама деви даси
 Ишани деви даси
 Враджа-мани деви даси

*Инициация в Омске 12 июня 2011г.
*
Омск
 Сурешвара дас
 Лалита Мадхава деви даси
 Гауралила деви даси
Тюмень
 Анируддха дас
 Лала-чандрика деви даси
 Парвати деви даси
 Антарита деви даси
Новая Зеландия, Окленд (была в Новосибирске)
 Вриндавани деви даси

*Инициация в Новосибирске 19 июня 2011г.
*Томск
 Радха-Рамана канта деви даси

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

*Инициации в июле 2011* 

Инициация во Владивостоке 3 июля 2011г.  Враджендра кумар прабху уже размещал список с этой инициации, см. пост # 89 от 03.07.2011. Спасибо ему большое! Поздравляем всех!

*Инициация в Хабаровске 10 июля 2011г*
 Ом-бхадра-кара дас
 Шуддха-нама дас
 Карунамайи деви даси
Благовещенск
 Говинда Чаранани деви даси
 Лакшми Тиртха деви даси
 Харипрада деви даси

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

*Инициация в Томске 22 августа 2011г. Джанмаштами.*
Нитай дас
Северск
 Мано-Кришна даси

*Инициация в Ангарске. Фестиваль 27 августа 2011г.*
Братск
 Вишуддха дас
Бийск
 Вишвабаху дас
Усолье-Сибирское
 Ишвара-датта дас
Иркутск
 Кришна-расика дас
Краснокаменск
 Вайрагья-бхума дас
Красноярск
 Ишта-рупа дас
Красноярск
Арджуна-прия дас - муж и  Таравали деви даси- жена
Иркутск
Лалита-прия дас -  муж и  Йогини деви даси - жена
Усть-Илимск
 Ягьявалки деви даси
Абакан
Самудрия-сара деви даси
Усть-Кокса
 Мангала-мала деви даси
Ангарск
 Анандахасита Вриндавана деви даси
Усть-Илимск
 Лила-прия деви даси
Ангарск
 Лила-мани деви даси
Иркутск
 Лакшми-сута деви даси
Усть-Илимск
 Ништхамрита деви даси

*Инициация в Иркутске (заочно по срочной просьбе тульской ятры, с благословения Нитай Чайтаньи Госвами) Нина Тимофеевна, пожилая женщина в тяжелом состоянии здоровья. 17 сентября 2011 оставила тело.
Тула
 Нараяна прия деви даси*

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

*Инициация в Москве, 6-го сентября 2011г.*- список с фотографиями и поздравления уже были. Джай.

*Инициация в Евпатории 14 сентября 2011г. Украина, фестиваль.*
Днепропетровск
 Сатватам-пати дас
 Ратнанидхи дас
 Виджай Чайтанья дас
 Радхарупи дас
 Анантачария дас
 Лангхана кшама деви даси
 Лалита-сакхи деви даси
 Тушти Лалита деви даси
Минск
 Амала Харинам дас – гаятри мантра (первое посвящение от Бхакти Тиртхи Свами)
 Кришна каруна дас
 Вирочандра дас - муж и  Вишнуприя деви даси - жена
Киев
 Кришна-дваипаяна Вьяса дас
 Враджа-мани деви даси
 Эканта-лила деви даси
Донецк
 Шри Хануман дас
 Амала Нам дас-  муж и Джай Радхе деви даси - жена
 Гопи гита деви даси
 Лалита Валлабха деви даси
Тирасполь
 Аная Нрисимха дас
 Баларам-бхадра дас
 Картарадж дас
Харьков
 Ишвара Симха дас
 Аджита Махаджан дас
 Ишвара-мали деви даси
Луганск
 Экавира дас
 Брахмарищи дас
 Амрита кели деви даси
Алчевск
 Васанта Кришна дас
 Вьяпака дас
 Дхьяникана дас
Краматорск
 Амита Мангал дас
Одесса
Гокуланатх дас- Григорий Олибаш, наш форумчанин!
Мурманск
Рукминирамана дас
Рига
 Аната Шеша дас
 Расамрита деви даси
Севастополь
 Шивананда Сена дас
Ершовка
 Индриеша дас
Унгены
 Джай Джаганнатх дас
Мариуполь
 Дханвантари дас
 Харипуджа деви даси
Кишинев
Оджасви Рам дас  - муж и  Сантатара деви даси -  и жена
Ирландия
Нанда-грама-махи-дхара деви даси  -  гаятри мантра.   
Санкт-Петербург
 Нари деви даси
Шебекино, Белгородская обл.
 Харри Хаара деви даси
Херсон
Нирмала деви даси
 Варшани деви даси
Ростов на Дону
 Шри Прия деви даси
Полтава
 Вайджаянти деви даси
Запорожье
 Варанаси деви даси
Курджиново
 Лаванга-намни деви даси

----------


## Найика-наянанвита д.д.

Какое пополнение в нашей семье!!! Поздравляю всех вайшнавов, получивших милость Гуру Махараджа  :namaste:

----------


## Danil

Москва 2011.09.05-07
http://files.mail.ru/C8JCKR

----------


## Виталий Тезяев

Выложу здесь, может у кого-то нет еще
Лекции Гуру Махараджа на фестивалях
Бхакти-Сангамма 2011
Bhakti-Sangama-2011-CCCpr.zip
Садху-Санга 2011
Sadhu-Sanga-2011-CCCpr.zip

----------


## Найика-наянанвита д.д.

> Садху-Санга 2011
> Sadhu-Sanga-2011-CCCpr.zip


Спасибо! Гуру Махараджа приходится понимать буквально с полу-слова.  :mig: 

(это у меня только так, или запись действительно "проглатывает" некоторые слова?)

----------


## Виталий Тезяев

Решил все-таки продолжить тему с коллекцией фотографий Гурудува в хорошем разрешении, пригодном для полиграфической печати. По совету Данила Прабху завел отдельный альбом на Яндекс-фото. В идеале конечно будет сделать под этот проект отдельный сайт, но пока попробуем так. Цель проекта - собрать как можно больше фотографий нашего дорогого Чайтанья Чандры Чарана Прабху в качестве пригодным для полиграфической печати. Т.е. для размещения на афишах и флаерах публичных программ, в книгах, в СМИ и т.д.
Первые альбомы здесь:
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ccc-disciple/albums/
Пока начал с фото 2006-2007 годов
Все желающие - присоединяйтесь пожалуйста. Присоединиться можно по-разному - я могу выслать пароль от альбомов, чтобы преданные могли выкладывать свои фото Гуру Махараджа. Можно присылать фото и ссылки на обменники мне на почту bhakta-v@yandex.ru или в ЛС, тогда я сам их буду выкладывать. 
Необходимые требования к фото: Размер не меньше 1600x1200 pix или не менее 1Мб (а лучше гораздо больше). Фото, естественно, Гурудева или членов егосемьи. Отбирайте лучшие, действительно удачные кадры, снятые при хорошем освещении и в правильных ракурсах. Чтобы Гурудев был в центре, чтобы по возможности не было лишних теней, бликов, шумов, широких спин на переднем плане и т.д. Наверное, не стоит также выкладывать фото из серии "Гурудев в окружении преданных нашей ятры" или чего-то подобного. Помните, что выкладывая фото, Вы автоматически даете полное право использовать его любому желающему. Если кто-то обнаружит в альбомах свои фото, которые он не хотел бы распространять - сообщите об этом пожалуйста, и мы тут же уберем их из альбомов
Буду рад ответить на любые вопросы, выслушать пожелания, предложения и замечания!

----------


## Виталий Тезяев

*Его Милость Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху в Нижнем Новгороде 14-16 октября*



Общий даршан для учеников (14.10.2011)
Шримад-Бхагаватам 3.24.38 (15.10.2011)
Шримад-Бхагаватам 3.24.39 (16.10.2011)
Бхагавад-гита 4.10 (16.10.2011)

17 октября в 23:00 Гуру Махарадж и Матушка уезжают из Нижнего Новгорода в Екатеринбург

----------


## Лелихана д.д.

Дорогие ученики, кто имел опыт приготовления для Гурудева. Подскажите, какую выпечку он предпочитает ?

----------


## Вайрагья Бхума дас

Скопировал. Откуда информация и кто писал не помню.

Здесь половину писала Гоуричандрика, потом добавляла я местами,, из своего опыта приготовления прасада дла Гурудева.
Вы не пугайтесь таким подробностям и тонкостям. В прошлом году я этим списком перепугала украинцев. Здесь нет ничего сложного, все простое, русское, обычное, но вкусное, сочное. Чтобы разные  вкусы присутствовали в один прием пищи.
Молитесь Панчататтве, Шриле Прабхупаде, Шримати Радхарани. Все будет хорошо.

Желаю вам удачи в этом важном служении!!!!!!!!



 М  Е  Н  Ю

Утром, часов в 7-8 чай травяной сладковатый, можно с медом ( мед отдельно), плюс бутерброд ( обычно это хлеб с маслом).
Хлеб всегда должен быть мягким и не кислым на вкус. Он больше любит белый хлеб.

Дал ест не часто, но раз в неделю хорошо.
Это могут быть кичри, но жидкие. Можно хорошо разваренный суп-дал, тоже жидкий.

Рис можно каждый день,  можно простой, лучше краснодарский.
Овощи двух видов всегда,( меньше цветной капусты, он ее ест только если очень вкусно приготовлена).  (Это слова Гоуричандрики маты, а я всегда делала ему овощи всех видов в разных сочетаниях каждый день).
Овощи масленичные или с соусом. Влажные, не сухие. Сухие блюда он вообще не ест, всегда ко вторым нужна какая-то подливка или чатни. Можно с томатной пастой, но чтоб не было кисло.
Всегда можно картошку. ЕЕ можно  в разных видах ( ЖАРЕНУЮ НЕ НАДО ЧАСТО, ХОТЬ ОН И ЛЮБИТ ЕЕ)
Очень  часто он просит ряженку, кефир жирный или йогурт к столу.
Ест Гурудев хорошо три раза в день… После утренней программы, часов в 10, в 10/30?? В обед – часа в 14.30 --- 15.00 и вечером, после вечерней программы.



Вот рецепты блюд из картофеля:

Можно сделать гаурангу, если сможете сделать ее сочной. И без панира, лучше обычный сыр. (((Но сыр он ест очень редко))).


Картофельное пюре, хорошо растолченное со сливочным маслом и молоком, должно быть не густое.
К картофельному пюре хорошо кофты или котлеты, мягкие  и сочные, может быть в соусе.


Просто отварной картофель целиком, особенно хорошо, если он молодой.
Его полить маслом или растопленным сливочным маслом можно со специями и с перчиком красным.
            К такой картошке хорошо молоко (не кипячено! Кипяченое не пьет!).

Покора из цветной капусты, без специий,  золотистого цвета.

Иногда оладьи, можно с молоком или травяной чай с молоком сладкий без меда.

Картофель жареный  со свежим имбирем (не сухой и поджаренный местами). 

Наваристый борщ!  Чтобы там меньше было жареного, меньше обжаривать…

Супы наваристые (без цветной капусты).

Всегда кисло молочное. 

Сливки.

Сметана

Фрукты сладкие, не кислые и сочные.

Промежуток между едой часов пять, 

Пирожки с картошкой, мягкой корочкой

Вечером после большой нагрузки он всегда хочет есть. 
Давайте ему что-нибудь вкусное, но легкое.!!!!!!!

Панир можно только в одном случае, если он очень мягкий. Вообще он его выкладывает обычно, или просто не съедает.

Соленые огурчики, 
Квашеная капуста, 
Свежие помидоры ( он их очень любит, но много ему нельзя!),






Во-первых::: ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО ----любимая еда из овощей, конечно же, картошка. 

Разные блюда из картошки -- тушеная, жареная (только не пережаренная, не 
подгоревшая ни в коем случае, ведь у него с желудком не все в порядке), 
вареная - просто со сметаной или маслом.

ХЛЕБ С МАСЛОМ ВСЕГДА ДОЛЖЕН БЫТЬ В РАЦИОНЕ!!!!
Морковь обязательно, белокочанная капуста ( для борщей, щей и для тушения), 
свеклы немного ( он ее только в борще ест). Но иногда ест вареную свеклу со сметаной, как салат натертую на крупной терке.  Баклажаны очень 
любит. Просто поджаренные с двух сторон слегка и со сметаной. Сметану отдельно всегда лучше подавать. Кабачки можно тоже добавлять в блюда. Красный болгарсикй перец тоже 
должен быть, но его не слишком много в блюдах (он иногда его даже убирает на 
край тарелки), но если он мелко порезан и вкусно приготовлено блюдо, то ест 
с удовольствием,

Цветную капусту практически не ест, только если очень вкусно приготовить, и 
чтоб ее не очень много было в блюде.
Хотя последнее время стал есть котлеты и кофты из цветной капусты.
Фасоль должна быть и ногда,,, горох, который ОЧЕНЬ хорошо разваривается!!!!!. Маш 
для кичри,,, кичри жидкое любит.
Рис отварной, гречку ест, овощные котлетки с соусами. Все должно быть нежным 
и сочным, НЕ СУХИМ ни в коем случае.
Можно делать пельмени с редькой, вареники с творогом и с картошкой, подавать 
со сметаной. Иногда - реденько - блины ( потому что часто вредно, но он их 
любит иногда поесть), оладышки по утрам, на первый завтрак.
Пирожки можно печь и жарить ( лучше печь, не так вредно) с морковкой, 
капустой, картошкой. С яблоками сладкие, с ягодами.
!!!!Голубцы с рисом очень нежные ест с удовольствием.
Творог деревенский, не магазинный, а сочный, жирный, со сметаной на завтрак 
иногда ест.
!!!!!Авокадо любит!!!!! Прямо целиком покупайте и подавайте, просто пополам разрезанное, с ложечкой….
Помидоры (уже писала), томатная паста всегда 
должна быть ( только не кетчупы, они очень вредны, там чего только не 
добавляют)... Но томатной пасты не очень много в блюда, для вкуса, хотя он ее любит.

Квашеная капуста, соленые в кадках помидоры ( по-деревенски!), соленые и 
малосольные огурцы с картошечкой любит.
Огурцы зеленые мало ест, иногда, в охоточку... Из зелени ест укроп и зеленый 
нежный салат. Петрушку не надо вообще, она жесткая. Если только ее зелень 
сушеная в пакетиках, немного.
Хорошо базилик, сельдерей,,, ТМИН нужен в пакетиках наш, русский, не 
индийский. 
Из специй --- асафетида, черный молотый перец, карри ( это основные). 
Кориандр, кардамон, паприка ( можно тоже ее).

Из напитков - облепиху любит, бруснику очень любит!!!!! Можно изюмный 
напиток, из чернослива...Травы можно с лимоном и с сахаром. Только сахар ему 
нужен не белый ( по дошам не подходит), а коричневый ( только не дешевый, а 
хороший!!!!,,, его потом можно из города в город передавать, весь не съестся 
все равно) НО ЭТО НЕ ТАК ВАЖНО, просто к сведению, он пьет и белым. Напитки не 
должна быть кислыми!!!! Но и не сладкими, он сладкого вообще почти не ест, 
не любит. Но иногда просит что-то сладкого специально ____ мед с кедровыми 
орешками очищенными (я привезу их, если приеду), варенья немного какого-то 
кисло-сладкого,,,, что-то печеное _ нежное кисло-сладкое, с лимоном например 
сделанное.  Черемуху любит в печеном, землянику лесную, клубнику.
Вообще ягоды должны быть в рационе на столе всегда. Он их любит, свежие.
Иногда на завтрак можно напиток ячменный, цикориевый ///- без кофеина,,, со 
сгущенкой и чем-то печеным, рулетиком каким-нибудь мягким, нежным, 
рассыпчатым может быть...
Но на завтрак в десять тридцать утра ему нужно подавать хорошее второе блюдо с 
котлетками к примеру, салат какой-нибудь со сметаной, или сметану отдельно ( так даже лучше ест ее)пирожки например и 
напиток. Или ко второму пирог сладкий или не сладкий,,, какой-нибудь мягкий 
сладкий шарик чтобы был обязательно на подносе, лимон порезанный к чаю,, 
Хлеб с маслом всегда на на подносе должны быть!!!!!!!
Хлеб белый в основном ест, с отрубями не любит, только если он поднялся 
хорошо, но и не ноздреватый чтобы слишком был. Хлеб должен быть хорошо 
пропечен, не тяжелый, не слишком толсто его печь...


Вот такой хлеб он любит больше всего. Его печет Наташа из Новосибирска.
Сыворотка из под сметаны. С 1 литра сметаны получается политра сыворотки. 
Добавить соли, сахара, соды 1ч.л. Потом муку, кориандр, месить. Потом 
подсолнечное масло добавить. Еще месить. На ночь - в теплое место, чтоб 
хорошо поднялся. Утром в духовку на 150 градусов и час печь.

Обед полный, с супом каким-то, вторым хорошим....часа в два-три ( смотря во 
сколько завтрак был). На ужин в девять - десять после программы вечерней он 
должен хорошо поесть. НО НЕ ТЯЖЕЛО ЧТОБ БЫЛО,
Утром рано, в семь пятнадцать, перед Бхагаватам ему нужно дать напиток или 
чай и хлеб с маслом обязательно ( каждый день разное что-то).
Из фруктов ест только сладкие сочные груши, иногда яблоко съест , но редко. 
Иногда виноград может поесть немного.  НО К ФРУКТАМ РАВНОДУШЕН.

Готовить все лучше все6го на гхи, поджаривать моно на кукурузном масле иногда. В блюда можно сливочное хорошее масло добавоять.
Желаю успехов и милости  Гурудева тому, кто будет готовить.
Желаю удовлетворить гурудева!

----------


## Нитья-Навина д.д.

Гуру Махарадж любит пирожки бездрожжевые с картошкой, иногда с капустой может поесть. Гоуричандрика матушка любит с яблоками пирожки. Тесто - стакан кефира, стакан растительного масла, соль, сода, мука до приемлемой густоты, чтобы можно было лепить пирожки. Тесто будет немного липнуть к рукам. Выпекать обязательно в духовке.

----------


## Нитья-Навина д.д.

К сладкой выпечке Гуру Махарадж практически равнодушен. Сколько раз подавали сладкие пироги и торты, печенье - однажды только съел пирожное корзиночку (было очень красивое) и в начинке снизу яблочная подварка, а сверху ванильно-масляный крем. А так обычно отщипнет кусочек и все..

----------


## Харита деви даси

Мы пробовали подавать Гуру Махараджу пирожки с яблоком, пирожок был очень большой, на удивление почти половину съел.
Рецепт прост:
 втираете в муку сливочное масло, (мы делали всё на глаз),нужно туда так же положить соду и соль (не много), потом заливаете это все либо кефиром, либо сывороткой, тесто должно быть очень мягким и должно хорошо раскатываться.
 (Так же из этого теста можно делать хлеб в виде булочек для Гуру Махараджа, он их очень хорошо ест, лучше всего делать из белой муки, так же можно добавить отруби.)

Начинка: нужно нарезать яблоки на мелкие кубики, и обжаривать их на гхи, в конце добавить сахар (коричневый), потушить еще чуть- чуть, и в самом конце добавить корицу.

Раскатать тесто положить начику, и выпекать примерно градусов 200.

Удачи вам в служении!  :smilies:

----------


## Лелихана д.д.

Спасибо дорогие преданные, за рецепты и за благословения.

----------


## Виталий Тезяев

Дорогие преданные!
Обновлены альбомы фотографий Гуру Махараджа в хорошем разрешении
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ccc-disciple/albums/
Добавлены фото из Москвы и Нижнего Новгорода 2011 года.
Пожалуйста присылайте ссылки на свои фотографии (bhakta-v@yandex.ru или в личку) 
или выкладывайте их сами (пароль вышлю по запросу).
Напоминаю, что фотографии нужны хорошего качество в хорошем разрешении (минимум 1600x1200pix или не менее 1Мб объемом), снятые, желательно на профессиональные камеры. В центре внимания, естественно должен быть Гуру Махарадж или члены его семьи
Также очень жду Ваших пожеланий, предложений, замечаний и т.д.
К сожалению в яндекс-фото нет возможности указывать автора каждого фото, но Кришна ведь знает, а это главное

----------


## Нараяна дас

> Спасибо! Гуру Махараджа приходится понимать буквально с полу-слова. 
> 
> (это у меня только так, или запись действительно "проглатывает" некоторые слова?)


 У меня тоже первая лекция барахлит с Садху-санга 2011, проглатывает слова. Похоже, так записано, уже ничего не поделаешь. Может, кто из преданных был на фестивале и записывал на свой диктофон, выложит эту лекцию для скачивания? А то слушать плохо, перед Гурудевом неудобно, прямо издевательство какое-то.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Харе Кришна уважаемые ученики Чайтанья Чанлры Чарана Прабху! Ищу Шри Шри Шад Госвами-аштаку в исполнении Чайтанья Чандры Чарана Прабху.
Помню я слышал перед каким-то семинаром Махарадж без музыки пел куплеты этой молитвы. Буду благодарен за помощь.

----------


## Найика-наянанвита д.д.

К сожалению, не могу найти, хотя тоже слышала.
Зато нашла в исполнении Гуру Махараджа Вибхавари Шеша - что поют на мангала-арати в Кришна-Баларам Мандире!  :kirtan:  Столько эмоций..

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> К сожалению, не могу найти, хотя тоже слышала.
> Зато нашла в исполнении Гуру Махараджа Вибхавари Шеша - что поют на мангала-арати в Кришна-Баларам Мандире!  Столько эмоций..


Поделитесь, пожалуйста. :pyatak:

----------


## Найика-наянанвита д.д.

> Поделитесь, пожалуйста.


http://files.mail.ru/UZO3X1  :namaste: 
Это с Алма-Атинского диска.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> http://files.mail.ru/UZO3X1 
> Это с Алма-Атинского диска.


Спасибо! Тоже скачал! Но если у кого-то все же найдется Шад-Госвами-аштака - будет здорово!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Спасибо, матаджи Найика-наянанвита!

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Наша любимая Варанаси (бывшая Вика Цыганкова) попросила разместить контакты сообществ и сайта Гурудева:

http://www.ahakimov.ru/
http://my.mail.ru/community/chaitanyachandra/
http://vkontakte.ru/cccprabhu#/cccprabhu
http://vkontakte.ru/cccprabhu#/cccprabhu_quotes  - цитатник

----------


## RadhaKrishna_das

Харе Кришна!
Слава Гуру и Гауранге!
Сегодня слушал лекцию Махараджа и реально прозрел, получив реализацию на слова; - что МЫ попали СЮДА (мат.мир) по глупости!
Хотя до этого слушал и читал, очень даже вразумительные и подробнейшие объяснения о причинах нашего грехопадения... и все никак не мог понять ЗАЧЕМ и ПОЧЕМУ!
Дорогие бхакты что это было???

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

[QUOTE=Гокуланатх дас;41914]Наша любимая Варанаси (бывшая Вика Цыганкова) попросила разместить контакты сообществ и сайта Гурудева.

Алматинский сайт ещё: www.razum.kz

----------


## Нитья-Навина д.д.

Преданные,  кто-нибудь считал уже Вьяса-пуджу Гуру Махараджа?
Какого числа в этом году?

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> Преданные,  кто-нибудь считал уже Вьяса-пуджу Гуру Махараджа?
> Какого числа в этом году?


А вот- из прошлогодних рассылок:

 "* Дата Вьяса-пуджи  Гуру Махараджа* .
Харе Кришна! Примите пожалуйста мои поклоны.Дорогие мои духовные братья и сестры!.....    Каждый год  Вьяса-пуджа  Гуру Махараджа будет за 4 дня до Гаура-Пурнимы. Гуру Махарадж  родился на Гара Дашами титхи месяца Говинда,это можно использовать в дальнейшем. Информацию любезно предоставил Чандра Мукха прабху-авторитетный астролог. 

Ваша слуга Маллика-мала деви даси. Удупи, январь 2011 г."

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

4 марта, значит?

Нитья-Навина, дорогая, разошлете с Санньясеши?

----------


## Нитья-Навина д.д.

Да, конечно, разошлем.    :smilies: 
Я тоже помню об этом сообщении про 4 дня до Гаура-пурнимы. 
Но меня смутило  то, что 4 марта в этом году - экадаши, а в прошлом Вьяса-пуджа на экадаши не попала.

 :doom:

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Гаура Дашами титхи месяца Говинда - 3 марта, суббота
Но наверное практичнее отмечать таки 4 марта, в воскресенье  :smilies:

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Харе Кришна!
Гуру Махарадж прислал списки своих новых учеников, получивших инициации в сентябре- декабре 2011 года. 
Поздравляем всех !
****************


Инициация в Туапсе 26 сентября 2011г. Россия, фестиваль "Садху-Санга".
*Санкт-Петербург*
Югала-кишора дас
Адипуруша дас
Лока-наяка дас
 Нитай-пада-камала деви даси
 Маходари деви даси

*Нижний Новгород*
Савьясачин дас
 Лакшмиджи деви даси
 Харинама деви даси
*Сочи*
 Ачьютаграджа дас
*Новочеркасск*
 Веданта-крит дас
*Омск*
Халадхара дас
*Ульяновск*
 Бала-чандра дас
Ивешвара дас
 Амбика деви даси
*Железногорск*
 Шаранагати дас
*Казань*
 Джагад гуру дас
 Динадоял дас
*Москва*
 Враджабхуми дас
 Расаприя деви даси
*Краснодар*
 Шуддха-прия деви даси
 Дхананджая дас
*Саров*
 Адираса дас
*Краснотуринск*
 Апрамея дас            муж            
 Кришна-майи деви даси       и жена
*Волгоград*
 Наймишаранья деви даси
*Нальчик*
 Сита-Рам даси
*Рыбинск*
 Тарани-ганга деви даси
 Лалита-ная деви даси
*Нижний Тагил*
 Трилокирани Радха деви даси
 Лакшмана деви даси
*Находка* 
 Радхика-према деви даси
*Улан-Уде*
Харита деви даси
*Великий Новгород*
 Лалита-кумари деви даси
*Санкт-Петербург*
Радха-Говинда дас         второе посвящение, мантра гаятри.

*Инициация в Самаре 7 октября 2011г*. 
Дина Бандху дас

*Инициация в Нижнем Новгороде 16 октября 2011г*. 
 Гауранга Дживани деви даси

*Инициация в Екатеринбурге 23 октября 2011г.* 
 Юга-прия деви даси

*Инициация в Омске 5 ноября 2011г*. 
 Аравинда дас
 Даша-аватар дас
 Нава Вриндаван дас            муж
 Хридая-дхара деви даси      и жена
 Ишвари-чандрика деви даси
Гаятри мантра:
Матхурачандрика деви даси
Йога-мани деви даси

*Инициация в Алматы 25 декабря 2011г.* 
Мангалам-пара дас
Лакшмиван дас
Дхруванатх дас
Виджитатма дас
 Атма-сара дас
 Дхарма-рага дас
Шакти-мати деви даси
 Тайланги Сундари деви даси
 Ануттара деви даси

----------


## Ишвари бхакти д.д.

Харе Кришна! Подскажите когда Гуру Махарадж уезжает в Индию?

----------


## Лелихана д.д.

Добрый день. В том году было объявлено, что Вьяса пуджа Гурудева будет всегда за 4 дня до Гаура пурнимы. (прошлый год Вьяса пуджа 15 марта- Гаура пурнима 19 марта. Соответственно 4 марта  Вьяса пуджа- Гаура пурнима 8 марта.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

А также было объявлено, что на Гаура Дашами титхи месяца Говинда, который на день раньше... Как эти объявления совместить - не представляю. Ачинтья какая-то  :smilies:

----------


## Вистара дас

> Харе Кришна! Подскажите когда Гуру Махарадж уезжает в Индию?


Он уже в Индии. 
"15 января Александр Хакимов отправился в тур по Индии. В ближайшие несколько дней будут прочитаны лекции в Дели. Затем запланировано проведение лекций в Маяпуре ориентировочно до середины марта, потом лекции во Вриндаване." http://www.ahakimov.ru/opennews.php?id=140
С весны тур по Украине, летом тур по России.

----------


## Нитья-Навина д.д.

Вьяса-пуджа 3 марта в Гаура Дашами,  так как Гурудев явился в день Гаура Дашами. а 4 марта  - экадаши.
 Гуру Махарадж пришел в этот мир не в день экадаши, а за день до него. Также и в прошлом году Вьяса-пуджа была перед Экадаши.

По моей просьбе астролог Ишвара Чайтанья прабху рассчитал на этот год заново, вышло - 3 марта, что подтверждает вышесказанное.  

Поэтому становится понятно, что не всегда за 4 дня до Гаура-пурнимы.


То Ишвари бхакти д.д - Гуру Махарадж сейчас уже в Маяпуре

----------


## Вистара дас

Стал известен предварительный план поездок гуру-махараджа в 2012 году.
Сейчас гурудев в Дхаме. В марте месяце он на короткое время вернется в Алматы (Казахстан). После этого проповеднический тур по городам Украины. Затем посещение Прибалтики, и с начала лета тур по городам Центральной России. Затем участие в осенних фестивалях на Черном море.
Таков план. Точное расписание поездок будет публиковаться на сайте www.ahakimov.ru.
Следите за новостями или подпишитесь на рассылку обновлений.

----------


## Вистара дас

Андрей, будьте внимательнее



> ... и с начала лета тур по городам Центральной России. Затем участие в осенних фестивалях на Черном море...

----------


## Вистара дас

Книги Александра Хакимова из серии «Размышления» номинированы на Национальную премию «На благо мира». 



Пожалуйста, примите участие в голосовании: http://nablagomira.ru/vote/prose/25149.html
Подробности: http://www.ahakimov.ru/news/14.html

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Чайтанья Чандра в 1987

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjbOelwo61I

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Стал известен предварительный план поездок гуру-махараджа в 2012 году.
> Сейчас гурудев в Дхаме. В марте месяце он на короткое время вернется в Алматы (Казахстан). После этого проповеднический тур по городам Украины. Затем посещение Прибалтики, и с начала лета тур по городам Центральной России. Затем участие в осенних фестивалях на Черном море.
> Таков план. Точное расписание поездок будет публиковаться на сайте www.ahakimov.ru.
> Следите за новостями или подпишитесь на рассылку обновлений.


Однако Вайкунтха Прийя прабху, который занимается организацией поездок Гуру Махараджа по Украине, ничего такого не подтверждает. По его словам, всё осталось как и раньше - конец мая - начало июня тур по Украине. Никаких других сведений у него нет.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> Однако Вайкунтха Прийя прабху, который занимается организацией поездок Гуру Махараджа по Украине, ничего такого не подтверждает. По его словам, всё осталось как и раньше - конец мая - начало июня тур по Украине. Никаких других сведений у него нет.


   Да,  по телефону Гуру Махарадж подтвердил это: конец весны-начало лета - проповеднический тур по городам Украины.

----------


## Вистара дас

Спасибо! Поправили http://www.ahakimov.ru/geo/2.html

----------


## Евгений

Из письма Маллики-малы о Вьясапудже Чайтаньи Чандры Чарана прабху

 Хочу поделиться, как прошел вчерашний день здесь, в Маяпур дхаме. С самого раннего утра, а кто-то и всю ночь ученики были заняты в служении-кто украшал зал, кто плел гирлянды, кто готовил( мы готовили - мы - это девочки с Алматы и Астаны), кто мыл...Гурудев пошел на встречу парикрамы, вчера закончилась 7- дневная парикрама и в месте рождения Господа Чайтаньи встречали 2 группы - международная и российская. В российской было порядка 1000 преданных, а на следующий год планируют, что будет 2000 преданных, будет 2 русских парикрамы!!! Надеюсь и вы тут будете. Встреча 2 групп - это событие. На ВСЕХ преданных плетут гирлянды и они обмениваются при встрече гирляндами и обнимают друг друга, задача обнять не меньше 10 преданных с разных мест, все кричат ГАУРАНГА!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Гурудев не мог пропустить это событие и наша Вьяса-Пуджа началась позже. Все ученики встали возле комнаты Гурудева и начали петь мощный киртан. Дверь не открывалась... Но в это время этажом выше,киртан услышал Индрадьюмна Свами(ученик Прабхупады,один из мощнейших гуру ИСККОН), он спросил своего ученика- в какую честь такой мощный киртан? А это Вьяса Пуджа Чайтаньи Чандры Чаран прабху,ответил ученик (это был Уттама Шлока пр,он потом делился). Так надо идти в гости-сказал Индрадьюмна Свами и пришел. Все ученики, когда увидели Индрадьюмна Свами вдохновились и застеснялись, потому как дверь еще была закрыта, а Индрадьюмна Свами скромно сел в зале, где должны была проходить Вьяса Пуджа и стал ждать. Он, конечно, же был там не один,там были разнаряженные Божества, вся Гуру-парампара и старшие преданные. Надо сказать, что Гурудев никогда никого не приглашает, он говорит-кто придет, тому и будем рады.

Тем временем мы позвонили Гурудеву и сказали-Индрадьмна Свами пришел!! Гурудев буквально выскочил из дверей и прямиком к Индрадьюмна Свами. Он очень был взволнован.Наш план проведения Вьяса- пуджи пошел нестандартным образом. Гурудев попросил Самсару спеть Индрадьюмна Свами, и он своим необыкновенно красивым голосом запел...Моментально в зале воцарилась такая атмосфера, что не передать словами!! После этого взолнованный Гурудев взял микрофон и сказал, что для него большая честь, что пришел Индрадьюмна Свами- это для него, как если бы пришел в гости Сам Кришна. Потом взял микрофон Индрадьюмна Махарадж,он очень тепло, от всего сердца, с такой любовью начал говорить о Гурудеве!! Он сказал - я путешествую по всем странам СНГ и кого бы я не спросил-ты чей ученик? Мне отвечают - Чайтаньи Чандры Чарана прабху! Ваших учеников становится все больше и больше, я каждый думаю-какой могущественный этот преданный, как его любит Кришна, какие полномочия дал ему Господь, что он сособен до стольких людей донести Послание Любви!!! Я выражаю свое почтение и восхищение и завидую вашим ученикам, которые могут слушать ваши лекции и общаться с вами напрямую!!! Вчера я не выдержал и сам попросил пообщаться с Вами, мы вчера долго беседовали, и я был очень счастлив, но я не знал, что сегодня Вьяса Пуджа, а когда услышал киртан и мне сказали, что это ваш День Явления, я бегом, без приглашения прибежал сюда, потому что я не мог пропустить День Явления такого необычного вайшнава!!! Гурудев все это время сидел, смиренно опустив голову и качал головой, когда Индрадьюмна Свами говорил про него такие теплые слова!!! У меня, думаю и у других учеников текли ручьями слезы...

 Потом слово взял Гурудев и поблагодарил Индрадьюмна Свами, сказал,что непрошенный гость – это представитель Кришны, и, что только по милости Гуру и старших вайшнавов, он служит Миссии Шрилы Прабхупады. Потом пришел представитель Джаяпатаки Свами Махараджа – один брахмачарий, он принес гирлянду от Джаяпатаки Махарадж и тортик шоколадный для Гурудева. Говорить он не захотел. Поклонился, Гурудев обнял его, как своего брата в Боге, и он ушел.

 Потом начали говорить старшие вайшнавы – столько всего теплого они говорили про Гурудева,они говорили – он не только ваш Гуру, он всех нас Гуру!!

Перед тем, как началась Вьяса Пуджа, ученик Индрадьюмна Свами сказал, что он пришел ненадолго, всего на 30 минут, и я все это время надеялась, что когда будут говорить ученики, то Индрадьюмна Свами уже уйдет…Не тут то было, тут слово представили мне…Когда я встала, то почва ушла у меня из-под ног!! 2 Махараджа, столько преданных, особенно говорить в пристутсвии Индрадьмна Свами,Божеств было совсем не просто…В голове у меня ничего кроме головокружения не было, И я просто начала озвучивать, что со мной творится, все начали хохотать и Гурудев с Индрадьмна Свами, и это позволило мне справится с переполявшим меня волнением, оно  не ушло, но я взяла его под контроль и начала поздравлять)). Потом говорили еще ученики. И тут вновь появляется представитель Джаяпатаки Свами и просит дать ему микрофон.

 Он сказал, что пришел к Джаяпатаке Свами и сказал, что вручил торт и гирлянду, а он ему сказал, иди еще скажи…Он принес с собой записку, по которой он начал читать поздравление для Гурудева, там много касается и нас – такое теплое поздравление, Гурудев был такой счастливый!!! Когда брахмачарий поклонился и стал уходить я шепотом попросила отдать мне эту записку, он не соглашался, но я упросила-так что теперь эта записка у нас!!! Ануттара нам все ее переведет, и мы подарим ее Гурудеву вместе с запиской –оригиналом)) Как – нибудь постараемся оформить с фотографиями Джаяпатаки Свами.

 Потом были еще поздравления. Время было уже позднее и Гурудев попросил показ творческой программы перенести на Гаура Пурниму. Потом была церемонии пушпанжали. А потом принесли огромный торт и Гурудев стал раздавать торт, а преданные вручали ему свои подарки.

 Потом ученики стали всем раздавать прасад. Прасад был такой разнообразный, что гурудев непрерывно спрашивал-кто все это приготовил? Он хотел знать поименно, но так много преданных принимали в этом участие, что все , улыбаясь, отвечали – мы все вместе, все ученики. Однимх только сладостей было больше 20 разновидностей!! Конечно же борщ,любимых котлеток Гурудева было 5 разновидностей, плов, который готовил Тимур, манты, хычины, пирожки, «шуба», оливье,разного вида сабджи, салаты…………………не буду перечислять, да я и не запомнила,мы в итоге накормили всех преданных и еще индусских местных преданных прасадом. Гурудев спрашивл- все ли довольны? По лица было видно, что все))).

 А потом все ученики Гурудева вместе с ним и с матушкой поехали кататься по Ганге на лодке, взяли с собой физгармонь и матаджи Гоуричандрика и Гурудев пели, а ученики подпевали и танцевали. Мы встретили закат и после заката катались еще 2 часа,не могли напеться, киртан был волшебным, в сочетании с красотой ночной Ганги и светящихся по берегам Ганги храмов, похожих на сказочные теремки. К тому времени все ученики реально чувствовали себя одно большой семьей, в глазах у многих были слезы любви и счастья.

 Вы не поверите- и это еще не все…Когда мы сошли на берег, то Гурудев предложил пойти к Джаяпатаке Свами, сказал –они там воспевают на крыше, а вдруг успеем? И мы успели, как раз к раздаче прасада. Джаяпатака Свами обнял Гурудева и посадил рядом с собой раздавать прасад. В руках у Джаяпатаки Свами была палочка, которой он всех благословлял, как потом выяснилось – это зубочистка Господа Джаганнатхи из Джаганнатха-Пури, я уже не успела к нему, чтобы он меня благословил, а наших девчонок из Астаны он успле благословить. Эх, думаю я …Ну да ладно, и так столько милости… Но тут Джаяпатака Свами дарит эту палочку Гурудеву, и тут Гурудев начинает ею благословлять! Милость в дхаме не заканчивается НИКОГДА!!!! А потом наш духовный дедушка подарил Гурудеву свои большие теплые шерстяные носки, мы, конечно же, тоже не применули приложиться к этому маха-прасаду со стоп великого вайшнава. 

Потом мы шли по тропинке домой с Гурудевом и разговаривали о преданном служении, какое это счастье  - быть в Движении Сознания Кришны!! 

Вот таким был вчерашний день – День Вьяса Пуджи нашего любимого Гуру Махараджа!!

----------


## Иван Мякишев

Харе Кришна Евгений, скажите, а есть фото гуру махараджа в более хорошем качестве, и еще хотелось-бы послушать лекции, которые он давал в дхаме (можно не только 2012 года)
С уважением Иван..
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Виталий Тезяев

Харе Кришна, Иван! Мои поклоны пожалуйста примите. Вот здесь подборка фотографий Гуру Махараджа в хорошем разрешении
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ccc-disciple/albums/

----------


## Евгений

Майапур 2012. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран пр - "Нектар Наставлений" тут: http://narod.ru/disk/42292165001.924...leniy.rar.html
Фотографии с Вьяса-пуджи Гуру Махараджа в Маяпуре тут: http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vizitka201/album/200650/
Это ссылка на небольшой фрагмент видео. Материалы предоставил Вадим Криштоф: http://video.yandex.ru/users/vizitka201/view/27/
Вторая часть Маяпурских лекций Гурудева тут: http://narod.ru/disk/42229277001.8c3...%202.rar.html
Аудиозаписи выступавших на Вьяса-пудже, Маяпур тут: http://narod.ru/disk/42675603001.0ac...02012.rar.html

----------


## Евгений



----------


## Евгений

Архив лекций из Маяпура с 21 января по 3 февраля 2012 г, материал предоставил Вадим Криштоф: http://narod.ru/disk/39621143001/ЧЧЧ...02.12.rar.html

----------


## Иван Мякишев

Спасибо большое!!!
Внача калпатарубьяш ча крипа синдхубхья эва ча
Патитанам паванебхьо вайшнавебхьо намо намаха!
Всех преданных с наступающим праздником Гаура Пурнимы!!!!
Харе Кришна!!

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

*О джапе* _(фрагмент общего даршана – Иркутск 30.07.2011)_

*Вопрос:* пожалуйста, дайте несколько советов по джапе.

*Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху:* Первое, если вы хотите улучшить джапу, индивидуальную медитацию, то есть воспевание святого имени индивидуально. Джапа – это негромкое повторение. И джапу нужно слушать внимательно, мы знаем об этом. Если вы хотите улучшить джапу, то повторяйте бодро, максимально быстро. Вот это первый совет. Потому что многие привыкают повторять расслабленно. Это труднее. То есть необходимо сосредоточиться, а для этого нужна определенная скорость джапы. Если вы повторяете расслабленно, это означает, что ум начинает вклиниваться между слогами, между словами. То есть начинает гулять, там есть пространство, понимаете, он еще гулять там может успевать. Такая тонкая вещь ум. Если же вы бодро повторяете, у него нет этой возможности, и концентрация у вас усиливается во много раз. Значит, главное – повторяйте бодро, быстро. 5-7 минут круг, быстро. Если уже в транс впадаете, там не важна скорость. Но до транса еще далеко.

Потом, внимательно следите, как вы перебираете бусы. Некоторые преданные, как выяснилось, не повторяют 16 кругов, потому что перебирают бусы быстрее, чем произносят мантру. Для этого вытащите четки из мешочка и смотрите на каждую бусину внимательно и 108 раз проконтролируйте каждое повторение. И вы увидите, что вы начинаете слушать звуки. Просто ум нужно вот так вот за шкирку взять и ткнуть носом несколько раз. Он почувствует вкус и остановится.

Есть несколько технических советов, которые я слышал, как этот ум всё-таки остановить на мантре. Но это внешние усилия. Например, есть видеосъемка, как Шрила Прабхупада повторяет на четках мантру, начитывает четки. Он повторяет так: вращает бусину и повторяет «Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе», останавливается, «Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе». То есть пол-мантры вращает бусину, пол-мантры не вращает. И за этим следите. Если вы будете следить – будете слушать мантру. Это технический способ.

Есть другой способ, более сложный. Вы повторяете Харе Кришна мантру и считаете «одна бусина, вторая бусина, третья бусина…» И до 108 раз если досчитаете, то вы прослушали один круг. До 108, весь круг просчитать в уме, вместе с мантрой. То есть вы его таким образом приковываете к процессу.

Либо есть такой способ, вы делаете акцент в Харе Кришна мантре на одном слове. На первом «ХАРЕ Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе…» Потом акцент смещаете на второе слово «Харе КРИШНА Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе…» И, смещая акцент, по всей мантре так проходите. Вы должны следить за этим, правда? Ум будет участвовать сильно очень.

Но это чисто технические вещи, это нужно для того, чтобы только «завести машину», как говорится. Как стартер – «вж-вж-вж» - и потом она уже поехала сама, дальше это уже не нужно будет делать. Такие приемы есть разнообразные.

Есть прием древний. Вы перед собой ставите надпись Харе Кришна мантры.  И, повторяя, смотрите. И на каждое слово вы должны смотреть глазами, которое повторяете. Вот так вот успевать. Визуально, звуком и касанием. Таким образом тоже концентрация усиливается.

Есть метод, когда нас сильно отвлекают окружающее – закрыться с головой чадаром. И там повторять. Только не усните. Там есть опасность, уснуть можно.

Итак, быть бодрым, бодро повторять мантру, и вот есть такие способы, как ум привлечь к процессу, остановить на процессе.

*Вопрос:* лучше сидеть или ходить?

*Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху:* Если вы умеете это делать – можете ходить или даже бегать. Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати почти что бегал, когда джапу повторял. Он напоминал льва. Такая энергия у него была, что он как лев ходил. Ученики в стороны разбегались сразу все.

Но классически – это сидя. Но я никогда не сижу. Я постоянно сижу и так, на лекциях, потому не могу сидеть на мантре. Сидеть для меня – это аскеза сейчас.

Нужно успевать проговаривать всё языком и слушать ухом. Всё, что требуется.

----------


## Евгений

Аудиозаписи выступавших на Вьяса-пудже: http://narod.ru/disk/42675603001.0ac...02012.rar.html.

Транскрипт:
Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху: Индрадьюмна Свами Махарадж ки – джай!!!
Он пришел как незваный гость - он представитель Бога. Для меня это очень вдохновляюще, я на самом деле растроган до глубины души. Для меня это всё равно что Сам Кришна явился здесь. (преданные кричат «Харибол!!!»)

Так что сегодняшняя наша программа уже успешна, хотя она еще не завершилась, но очень хорошо началась. И мы уполномочиваем Индрадьюмну Свами, нашего незваного дорогого гостя всеми полномочиями здесь. Он как представитель Кришны может делать всё что хочет, говорить что пожелает, может нас поправлять, исправлять, останавливать, добавлять. Имеет полное право, абсолютное право быть хозяином здесь на этой программе. Для удовлетворения Индрадьюмны Свами мы что-то постараемся сделать, для Кришны также, для всех преданных. Я думаю, эта программа будет успешна. Спасибо большое.
Я не хотел делать вступление, но поскольку пришел Индрадьюмна Свами, я захотел сказать эти слова. (преданные кричат «Харибол!!!»)
Теперь мы предоставим слово ведущим программы. Я не знаю, как программа составлена, впервые буду участвовать в ней.

Индрадьюмна Свами: Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху выполняет грандиозное служение на вашей родине, в России. Я понял насколько сложно распространять Сознание Кришны в России, когда я впервые приехал туда в 1989 году. Конечно, в то время страна еще была коммунистической. И конечно в этом было одно из самых больших препятствий, потому что коммунистическая идеология по своей сути атеистична. И я думал, идя по улицам в стране, где была всего лишь горстка преданных, как возможно распространять Сознание Кришны в такой тяжелой политической атмосфере? Потому что изначально казалось, что коммунистическое правление никогда не остановится, оно будет продолжать развиваться. Но в то же самое время я знал, что это желание моего духовного учителя, Шрилы Прабхупады, потому что он приехал в Москву по собственной инициативе. Наверняка он увидел потенциал России, иначе бы эта страна не удостоилась посещения чистого преданного, такого как Шрила Прабхупада. И Шрила Прабхупада также не мог установить контакт с людьми. Он не смог даже проповедовать широко. Но ему удалось посадить семя преданности в сердце одного ученика, Ананта Шанти. Прабхупада дал ему инициацию всего лишь через несколько дней. Этот юноша распространил семена Сознания Кришны повсюду, и они быстро проросли. Конечно, это было очень сложно в тогдашней политической атмосфере, но было очевидно, что распространение Сознания Кришны уже ничего не может остановить. Кришну называют сатья-санкалпой, это означает, что все Его желания обязательно осуществятся. Если обусловленные души хотят чего-то, то это может произойти, а может и не произойти. Всё это основано на карме, на судьбе. Но если Кришна, Верховный Господь, Верховный Ишвара чего-то захочет, кто Его может остановить?

Мы помним, что Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху сказал более 500 лет назад, что движение санкиртаны будет во всех городах и деревнях мира. Каким же образом это удивительное предсказание воплотилось? Благодаря усилиям Его преданных. Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что Господь всегда готов наделить Своих преданных всем могуществом ради распространения Сознания Кришны. И я чувствую, что одной из таких уполномоченных личностей, которая получила полномочия и от Господа Чайтаньи, и от Шрилы Прабхупады, и от ученической преемственности распространять Сознание Кришны в России является Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху.

И, конечно же, ему может быть неудобно слушать от меня такие вещи, но у нас на санскрите говорится, что мы должны судить по плодам. В чем доказательство его полномочий, что он получил полномочия от своего Гуру Махарадж, Джаяпатаки Свами, от Шрилы Прабхупады и ученической преемственности? Вы являетесь доказательством! Потому что все вы вдохновились отказаться от материальной жизни и принять Сознание Кришны благодаря могуществу его проповеди. И поэтому мы видим, что он на самом деле уполномочен его Гуру Махараджем, Шрилой Прабхупадой, ученической преемственностью и Гаура-Нитай. И те, кого мы видим здесь – это всего лишь небольшая частичка тех масс преданных, которые вдохновлены его проповедью, не только в России, но на Украине, Молдавии, во всех остальных странах бывшего Союза.

И хороший проповедник – это совсем не тот, кто знает наизусть какие-то цитаты из Писаний и может цитировать их в любой момент, но тот, чье сердце чисто. Поэтому мы можем сказать, что у Чайтанья Чандра Чарана Прабху чистое сердце. Он понимает, какова формула Шрилы Прабхупады для распространения послания Господа Чайтаньи: проповедь – это сущность, книги – это основа, практичность – это принцип, чистота – это сила. Благодаря его сильному желанию удовлетворить духовного учителя и благодаря чистоте его сердца его проповедь настолько могущественна, что она напоминает цунами, которое покрывает всю страну. Сейчас, когда я путешествую по России, я встречаю разных преданных и спрашиваю:
- Кто ваш духовный учитель?
- Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху.
- А у вас кто?
- Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху.
- А у вас кто?
- Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху.

И я думаю – вот это да! Какое же могущество у этого преданного проповедовать Сознание Кришны! Тем более что он семейный человек, грихастха. Без проблем. Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что мой Гуру Махарадж создал армию санньяси, а я создам армию грихастх для проповеди послания Господа Чайтаньи. И Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху – это идеальный пример такого грихастхи. И поэтому все мы, санньяси, встаем в почтении, лицезрея успех преданного-грихастхи. Совершенно неважно кем является человек – брахмачари, грихастха, ванапрастха или санньяси. Что на самом деле важно – это насколько горячее желание у него в сердце осуществлять миссию духовного учителя.

Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур поет в одной из своих песен, он говорит, что неважно кто человек – санньяси, грихастха, ванапрастха. Если у этого человека есть горячее желание в сердце осуществлять миссию Господа Чайтаньи, я помещаю пыль с его стоп на свою голову.
И  поскольку у него такое горячее желание проповеди, он получил все благословения Махапрабху, он путешествует повсюду и результаты налицо.

Садху-санга садху-санга сарва-шастре кайа лава-матра садху-санге сарва-сиддхи хайа. Мы должны искать общения с садху для вдохновения нашего Сознания Кришны. И для меня конечно прискорбно, что у меня мало возможностей для общения с Чайтанья Чандра Чараном Прабху. Это моя великая неудача. И поэтому в этот раз я воспользовался возможностью пригласить его к себе в гости вчера и попросить его приехать на мой польский тур (преданные кричат «Харибол!!!») Я хочу украсть его у всех вас. Я не знаю, когда мы его вернем, но сначала украдем.

И одна из моих проблем в том, что я никогда не имел возможности слушать его лекции. Вы благословлены, потому что на русском говорите, а я так и не смог ни одной его лекции услышать, потому что не понимаю русский. Лишь чуть-чуть.

И я не мог дождаться, я не хотел ждать польского тура, чтобы общаться с ним. И я услышал сегодня утром киртан и спросил – «по какому случаю киртан?» «А это Вьяса-пуджа Чайтанья Чандра Чарана Прабху». И я сразу сказал – «всё, я иду участвовать!» Я хотел посетить эту Вьяса-пуджу для своего очищения. И я спросил – «а они мне разрешат несколько слов сказать?» (преданные смеются) «Хочу прославить Чайтанья Чандра Чарана Прабху. Я очень надеюсь, что они не будут против».

Поэтому я очень благодарен организаторам, что они позволили мне сказать несколько слов, предоставили микрофон, чтобы прославить вашего сияющего духовного учителя, Чайтанья Чандра Чарана Прабху. И я притащил с собой одного переводчика, Уттама-шлоку, поэтому я буду здесь сидеть и наслаждаться нектаром того, что будет происходить.
Все вы благословлены, поэтому пользуйтесь возможностями внимать его наставлениям и следовать его примеру в Сознании Кришны. Следуйте по его стопам.

Мы однажды сидели с Прабхупадой, и один преданный сказал – «Прабхупада, я хочу быть таким же, как вы!» И другие преданные начали кричать – «это оскорбление, ты не можешь так гуру говорить, это неправильно!» Но Прабхупада сказал – «нет, он прав. Духовный учитель – это пример, каким должен стремиться быть преданный». Поэтому наблюдайте за жизнью вашего духовного учителя, слушайте его наставления, и в этой жизни постарайтесь подняться на уровень его совершенства в Сознании Кришны. И в этом случае нет никаких сомнений, что Сознание Кришны будет продолжать затапливать вашу родину, Россию.
Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху ки – джай!!!
Джаяпатака Свами Махарадж ки – джай!!!
Шрила Прабхупада ки – джай!!!
Санкиртана-ягья ки – джай!!!
Вьяса-пуджа маха-махотсава ки – джай!!!
Гаура-премананде – харибол!!!
Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху: Индрадьюмна Свами Махарадж ки – джай!!!

Аударья Дхама прабху: …Хочу поделиться своей внутренней реализацией. Недавно мой духовный учитель, Локанатха Свами Махарадж, сильно заболел и не смог приехать в Дивноморск, из-за того, что очень плохо себя чувствовал. И ученики собрались и стали говорить – «ой, жалко что Гуру не приехал». А у меня сердце по-другому среагировало, и я говорю – «а вот если бы он приехал, и по дороге тело оставил, это было бы нормально?» И многие ученики задумались, мы начали рассуждать о том, что такое служение гуру. Часто люди думают, что служение гуру означает – я хочу его видеть, хочу наслаждаться его присутствием, хочу задавать ему вопросы о своей личной жизни, хочу, чтобы он решил все мои проблемы. Это – не отношения с гуру. Отношения с гуру означает – спрашивать об Абсолютной Истине и служить в своем сердце. Не только служить рядом, а служить в своем сердце, потому что в основном мы не находимся рядом. Мы должны служить своему духовному учителю во время молитвы, во время службы, мы должны постоянно помнить его лотосные стопы, постоянно помещать их на голову. Это называется внутренняя жизнь. Именно когда внутренняя жизнь начинает проявляться, ученик сначала видит качества духовного учителя. Он видит, что это необычная личность, он видит удивительные качества. И здесь не сильно надо напрягаться, потому что даже непреданные, видя Чайтанья Чандра Чарана Прабху, немедленно понимают, что это необычная личность, немедленно понимают. Не надо сильно напрягаться. Но вот чтобы почувствовать присутствие Кришны – для этого надо поклоняться гуру. Не просто любоваться его качествами, не просто признавать в нем возвышенную личность, а надо реально в своем сердце во время молитвы поклоняться ему. И результат этого поклонения придет такой, что вы увидите, что гуру является представителем Кришны, что Кришна живет в нем. В этом заключается как бы мое послание.


Поздравление от Джаяпатаки Свами Махараджа: мой дорогой духовный сын Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху. Пожалуйста, прими мои благословения. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Сегодня утром я слышал на объявлениях, что сегодня день твоего явления. Если бы я знал об этом заранее, я бы подготовился.

Как старший ученик, ты принимаешь на себя много разных видов ответственности, которые помогают мне и Шриле Прабхупаде осуществлять миссию Шрилы Прабхупады. Ты принял мое наставление принимать учеников и обучать их практике Сознания Кришны в соответствии с наставлениями Шрилы Прабхупады. Я особенно удовлетворен тем, что тот, кто говорит на русском языке, как ты, принял это служение на себя. Я молюсь Божествам и предыдущим ачарьям, чтобы у тебя была сила в Сознании Кришны, и чтобы ты чисто обучал всех, кого посылает тебе Кришна. Куда бы я ни ехал, я встречаю своих духовных внуков, и я очень этому рад. Я также молюсь за моих инициированных внуков, которых ты так милостиво принял в Сознание Кришны. Я рад, что моя духовная дочь, твоя супруга, поддерживает тебя в твоих усилиях в Сознании Кришны. Ты один из великих примеров для всего общества - гуру-гриха.
Твой вечный доброжелатель Джаяпатака Свами.
(преданные кричат «Харибол!!!»)




Гокуланатх дас, большое спасибо за транскрипт

----------


## Георгий

Харе Кришна, Дорогие преданные! Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны. Вся слава Прабхупаде! Вся слава Гурудеву! 

Хотел узнать у вас, а нет ли видео записи с этой Вьяса-Пуджи Гуру Махараджа?

----------


## Вистара дас

1. С 28 марта Александр Хакимов в г. Алматы (Казахстан)!

28 и 30 марта Александр Геннадьевич проведет семинар «Декалог или Свод Законов для человека»
Семинар состоится по адресу: г. Алматы, ул. Богенбай Батыра, д. 221 (бывш. ул Кирова), уг. Байзакова, конференц зал АО "Национальный центр научно-технической информации"
Справки по телефонам: +7 (727) 328 46 27; +7 (701) 361 49 17
Подробнее: http://www.ahakimov.ru/news/24.html

2. Аудиокнига Александра Хакимова "Карма. Размышления".

 Первая книга Александра Геннадьевича из серии "Размышления". Теперь ее можно прослушать в аудио-формате.
 Эта аудиокнига - квинтэссенция знания о законе причинно-следственного взаимодействия.

Подробнее: http://www.ahakimov.ru/news/25.html

----------


## Евгений

28 и 30 марта на Yoga Radio состоится прямая трансляция семинара Александра Хакимова «10 заповедей, как 10 правил успеха»

Время трансляций:

16:00 По Киеву 

17:00 по Москве

19:00 по Алмаате

http://www.yogaradio.org.ua/novosti/...l-uspecha.html

----------


## Danil

> 28 и 30 марта на Yoga Radio состоится прямая трансляция семинара Александра Хакимова «10 заповедей, как 10 правил успеха»


Большое спасибо за новость!

----------


## Грамани дас

> Хотел узнать у вас, а нет ли видео записи с этой Вьяса-Пуджи Гуру Махараджа?


Харе Кришна! Есть, вот здесь выложена: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HI4py...1&feature=plcp

----------


## Danil

> Харе Кришна! Есть, вот здесь выложена: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HI4py...1&feature=plcp


Большое спасибо!




Но всё же рекомендую смотреть видео на странице ютьюба - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HI4pybYoEn8 - как минимум из-за частично активных ссылок на разные части видео :-)

----------


## Евгений

5-7 апреля Александр Хакимов совместно с Мариной Таргаковой проведут семинары в г. Усть-Каменогорск (Казахстан)
http://www.ahakimov.ru/news/31.html

----------


## Евгений

> 28 и 30 марта на Yoga Radio состоится прямая трансляция семинара Александра Хакимова «10 заповедей, как 10 правил успеха»


 не самое лучшее качество звука но что есть:  http://narod.ru/disk/44732162001.bba...C2%BB.zip.html

----------


## Евгений

> не самое лучшее качество


на сайте йогарадио запись появилась, там вроде получше http://www.yogaradio.org.ua/novosti/...l-uspecha.html

----------


## Евгений

ссылки для скачивания:
28 марта  http://yogaradio.org.ua/archive/hakimov/100.mp3
30 марта http://yogaradio.org.ua/archive/hakimov/101.mp3

----------


## Danil

> ссылки для скачивания:
> 28 марта  http://yogaradio.org.ua/archive/hakimov/100.mp3
> 30 марта http://yogaradio.org.ua/archive/hakimov/101.mp3


Спасибо! Продублировал их на files.mail.ru: http://files.mail.ru/WPPZ2D

----------


## Евгений

Лекция ЕМ Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху. Говиндас, Алматы, 30.03.2012.
http://files.mail.ru/SHYTMH
Рама-Навами 2012, Алматы
http://files.mail.ru/F966TC 
Спасибо Ильдару Маджитову за ссылки!

----------


## Евгений

Лекции из Святой Дхамы ЕМ Чайтаньи Чандры Чарана Прабху
февраль-март 2012 г

записи м. Гокула Ранджани из Маяпура и Вриндавана:
http://files.mail.ru/8MW75R
http://files.mail.ru/ULMX7O
записи м. Лиламриты д.д.:
лекции из Маяпура - http://files.mail.ru/UET0KS
лекции из Вриндавана - http://files.mail.ru/BRIYIR

----------


## Евгений



----------


## Евгений



----------


## Евгений

http://files.mail.ru/0CPLPZ - лекции и киртаны Гурумахараджа в Усть-Каменагорске.
http://files.mail.ru/7WJKCZ - маха-мантрав исполнении Гурудева в поезде на Усть-Каменагорск.

----------


## Евгений

2012.04.18 Киртан.ЧЧЧпр.Алматы.mp3 22,93 Мб
Ссылка для скачивания: http://download.files.namba.kg/files/17689351

2012.04.18 ЧЧ.Ступени бхакти.ЧЧЧпр.Алматы.mp3 199,13 Мб
Ссылка для скачивания: http://download.files.namba.kg/files/17692431

----------


## Евгений

2012.04.15 О нама-хаттах ЕМ Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху, Ангира Муни Прабху. КПП. Алматы. mp3 114,56 Мб 
Ссылка для скачивания: http://download.files.namba.kg/files/17354831

2012.04.17 Практическая бхакти-врикша. Ангира Муни Прабху, Алматы. mp3 193,69 Мб
Ссылка для скачивания: http://download.files.namba.kg/files/17772331

----------


## Евгений

Новый совместный семинар Александра Хакимова и Марины Таргаковой в Алматы.

 - Откуда появляются и кто же такие истинный МУЖЧИНА и истинная ЖЕНЩИНА?

 - В чем суть и различия МУЖСКОЙ и ЖЕНСКОЙ природы?

 - Каковы этапы эволюции ЖЕНСТВЕННОСТИ и МУЖЕСТВЕННОСТИ и в чем их истинное предназначение?

----------


## Евгений

видеоархив
http://www.youtube.com/user/cccprabhuarchive01

----------


## Георгий

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! А нет ли у кого видео с этой встречи Чайтанья Чандра Чарана Прабху с Бхакти Вигьяной Госвами Махараджем? Они давали инициацию как я понимаю? Очень хотел бы запись посмотреть. Был бы вам очень благодарен.

----------


## viktorb

Харибол!
Мне сказали есть какой-то диск, записанный в студии, называется "В этот зеленый век" (или может железный?). Что это за диск? Есть ли такой?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Харибол!
> Мне сказали есть какой-то диск, записанный в студии, называется "В этот зеленый век" (или может железный?). Что это за диск? Есть ли такой?


Здесь:

http://narod.ru/disk/46832162001.bcc...20Age.rar.html

----------


## viktorb

> Здесь:
> 
> http://narod.ru/disk/46832162001.bcc...20Age.rar.html



Ухты не слышал такого! Благодарю!

А еще какие есть диски ЧЧЧп или Гоуричандрики?

Випраламбха у меня есть!

----------


## Danil

> Здесь:
> 
> http://narod.ru/disk/46832162001.bcc...20Age.rar.html


Большое спасибо! Продублировал на files.mail.ru:
http://files.mail.ru/3F686K

----------


## Лелихана д.д.

Дорогие преданные, примите мои поклоны. Пишите пожалуйста имя матушки правильно . Ее личная подпись - Гаурачандрика.

----------


## Danil

> Дорогие преданные, примите мои поклоны. Пишите пожалуйста имя матушки правильно . Ее личная подпись - Гаурачандрика.


В своём подношении на вьяса-пуджу Шрилы Джаяпатаки Свами Махараджа в этом, 2012 году, у неё была подпись:

"Низкий Вам поклон.

 Гоуричандрика д.д."

----------


## Евгений

> Ее личная подпись - Гаурачандрика.

----------


## Вистара дас

Подтверждаю. Дизайн этой обложки делали мы и специально звонили Гурумате - уточняли как правильно пишется ее духовное имя. Правильно - Гоуричандрика деви даси.

----------


## Евгений

2012.04.22 Джая Радха Мадхава ЧЧЧпр.КПП.Алматы.mp3 15,64 Мб
Ссылка для скачивания:
http://download.files.namba.kg/files/18021811

2012.04.22 Харе Кришна.ЧЧЧпр.КПП.Алматы.mp3 27,25 Мб
Ссылка для скачивания:
http://download.files.namba.kg/files/18028071

2012.04.22 Объявление ЛГпр.КПП.Алматы.mp3 10,99 Мб
Ссылка для скачивания:
http://download.files.namba.kg/files/18029601 

За ссылки спасибо Кришначандре прабху!

----------


## Евгений

Лекции ЕМ Чайтаньи Чандры Чарана Прабху
20, 22 апреля 2012 г, Алмата
2012.04.22 ЧЧ.ЧЧЧпр.КПП.Алматы. mp3 107,86 Мб 
Ссылка для скачивания: 
http://download.files.namba.kg/files/18020321
2012.04.20 ЧЧ 23.17.ЧЧЧпр.Алматы. mp3 113,55 Мб 
Ссылка для скачивания:
http://download.files.namba.kg/files/17854971
Krishnachandra Das, большое спасибо за предоставленный материал

----------


## Лелихана д.д.

Харе Кришна всем. Можно тему про имя закрыть. Просто я видела подписи матушки написанные по другому.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Харе Кришна!
Примите пожалуйста мои поклоны.
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде. 
Я только пришла с семинара Гурудева по лидерству, хотелось бы поделиться с вами некоторыми моментами.
1. Лидер - это провидец, он обладает тонким видением возможностей до того, как они проявились. Он способен донести свое видение и вдохновить других.
2. Лидеру необходимо проявлять заботу, защиту и руководство теми, кто вверен в его руководство.
3. Видение становится не эффективным, если им не поделиться с другими.
4. Для лидера очень важна отчетность и оценка со стороны руководства, а также обратная связь от равных. В отсутствии обратной связи лидеру грозит окаменение (бесчувственность), самодовольство и неэффективность. В связи с чем отчетность для лидера должна быть регулярной.
5. Лидеру необходим регулярный самоанализ, а также развивать качество терпения.
6. Необходима личная целостность характера, чтобы другие могли доверять лидеру. Вера базируется на доверии. Лицемерие - разрушитель веры.
7. Индивидуальная духовная практика - это источник силы лидера.
8. Необходимо уметь планировать и выполнять планы. Не можешь планировать - планируй провал.
9. Лидер - это тот, кто постоянно находится в процессе обучения и заботится об обучении других. Обучение должно совершенствовать как духовные навыки, так и профессиональные.
С уважением к Вам, Маллика-мала

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

http://www.ns.kz/interviews/1283-ale...oyu-zhizn.html

----------


## Евгений

2012.05.03 24.48.ЧЧЧ пр.КПП Алматы.mp3 170,34 Мб
Ссылка для скачивания: http://download.files.namba.kz/files/19839191

----------


## Евгений

Ой, а эти то пропустил: Запись лекции ЕМ Чайтаньи Чандры Чарана Прабху из Алматы(25.04.2012):
http://files.mail.ru/CAZ4MU
Запись лекции ЕМ Чайтаньи Чандры Чарана Прабху из Алматы(27.04.2012)
http://files.mail.ru/EAVGE8

----------


## Евгений

http://www.yogaradio.org.ua/novosti/...it-liubov.html
А во сколько будет трансляция?

----------


## Евгений

Расписание графика ближайших поездок Александра Хакимова:



 8 мая - пройдет семинар в Алмате: http://www.ahakimov.ru/geo/7.html

 9 мая - отъезд в Караганду

 с 13 мая - Астана

 13 мая, в воскресенье, пройдет лекция для новых людей по адресу: Астана, левый берег, Сарыайшык 9, в 11.00. Телефон для связи: 569-069. Центр персонального развития Авиценна. Вторая лекция пройдет для уже занимающихся духовной практикой в этот же день (13 мая) в 15.30 по адресу: Сырдарья, 56.

 с 22 мая - Екатеринбург

 27-29 мая - Челябинск
 Далее следование по городам Украины
http://www.ahakimov.ru/news/59.html

----------


## Евгений

> http://www.yogaradio.org.ua/novosti/...it-liubov.html
> А во сколько будет трансляция?


указали:
Трансляция состоится в 
19 часов по Алмаате
15 часов по Киеву
16 часов по Москве

----------


## Евгений

08.05.2012 эфир "Yogaradio":
http://yogaradio.org.ua/archive/hakimov/103.mp3

----------


## Дмитрий Владимирович

Харе Кришна, уважамые преданные! Примите мои поклоны. :vanca calpa: 
У меня вопрос, по поводу чтения Пранама-мантры. Где можно услышать её аудиозапись, чтобы знать как правильно её произносить?

----------


## Danil

> Харе Кришна, уважамые преданные! Примите мои поклоны.
> У меня вопрос, по поводу чтения Пранама-мантры. Где можно услышать её аудиозапись, чтобы знать как правильно её произносить?


Дмитрий Владимирович, Харе Кришна!

Насколько мне известно, на данный момент аудиозаписи пранама-мантры нет :-( Думаю, проще будет просто попросить кого-нибудь из сведущих в санскрите продемонстрировать правильное произношение.

----------


## Дмитрий Владимирович

Харе Кришна, Данил! :vanca calpa: 
В том-то всё и дело, что у меня не часто выпадает возможность общаться с преданными, в реале. (нет преданных в моём населённом пункте, с необходимой квалификацией. или я их просто не знаю)
Может кто нибудь из учеников Его Божественной Милости Чайтаньи Чандры Чарана прабху сможет записать Пранама-мантру и выложить сдесь?

----------


## Мангала-мала деви даси

Дорогие преданные, подскажите, пожалуйста, какие цветы любит матушка Гауричандрика (какой цвет)?

----------


## Дмитрий Владимирович

Харе Кришна, уважаемые преданные! :vanca calpa: 
Скажите, пожалуйста, можно ли читать пранама-мантру Чайтанье Чандре Чарану прабху без ведома Его Божественной Милости? (без его посвящения)

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна, уважаемые преданные!
> Скажите, пожалуйста, можно ли читать пранама-мантру Чайтанье Чандре Чарану прабху без ведома Его Божественной Милости? (без его посвящения)


Нельзя. Сначала надо лично поговорить с духовным учителем или написать ему письмо.

Обращение "Его Божественная Милость" относится к Шриле Прабхупаде. Обращение к Чайтанье Чандре Чарану прабху - "Его Милость".

----------


## Дмитрий Владимирович

> Нельзя. Сначала надо лично поговорить с духовным учителем или написать ему письмо.
> 
> Обращение "Его Божественная Милость" относится к Шриле Прабхупаде. Обращение к Чайтанье Чандре Чарану прабху - "Его Милость".


Большое спасибо. Значит нужно только читать пранама-мантру Шриле Прапхупаде или пока только "Джая Шри-Кришна-Чайтанья..."?
А как можно написать письмо Чайтанье Чандре Чарану прабху?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Большое спасибо. Значит нужно только читать пранама-мантру Шриле Прапхупаде или пока только "Джая Шри-Кришна-Чайтанья..."?


Да, пока Вы должны читать пранама-мантру Шриле Прапхупаде:
1) Утром когда проснетесь и вечером, когда отходите ко сну.
2) Когда предлагаете еду Кришне (мы предлагаем все через гуру, через Шрилу Прабхупаду).
3) Перед принятием прасада.
3) Перед чтением джапы.

"Джая Шри-Кришна-Чайтанья..." повторяется перед повторением Харе Кришна маха-мантры.




> А как можно написать письмо Чайтанье Чандре Чарану прабху?


Адрес напишу Вам в ЛС.

----------


## Іван

....а можно и мне в ЛС  :mig:

----------


## Вистара дас

Харе Кришна!
20 июля 2012 г. состоялась инициация на Лесном фестивале бхакти-врикш.
Духовное посвящение у Чайтанья Чандра Чарана прабху получили 24 ученика:

1. Сергей Анисимов – Шрути Чайтанья дас (Москва)


2. Сергей Василенко – Шьямасундара дас (Москва)


3. Андрей Кораблин – Атмарама дас (Москва)


4-5. Роман и Ксения Бондарец – Рагхунатха прия дас и Камала-сундари деви даси (Москва)
 

6. Ольга Андриенко – Омпатни деви даси (Москва)


7. Любовь Кузьмина – Лила-джая деви даси (Москва)


8-9. Сергей и Инга Сергеевы – Шри Нитьянанда-сута дас и Ишвари Алакананда деви даси (Н.Новгород)


10. Семен Иванков – Сураджив Нитай дас (Кострома)


11. Дмитрий Ласкин – Дхама-мандала дас (Кострома)

----------


## Вистара дас

12. Юля Жучкова – Джагадьони деви даси (Кострома)


13-14. Татьяна и Кришна Велиевы – Вишвамбхара деви даси и Кришна-према деви даси (Воронеж)


15. Марина Неофитова – Мадана-Мохини деви даси (Воронеж)


16. Ольга Токарева – Анахата-сева деви даси (Екатеринбург)


17. Наталья Фардеева – Нарешвари деви даси (Карпинск, Свердловская обл)


18. Дмитрий Левин – Дхарани Ачьюта дас (Северодвинск)


19. Геннадий Ковалев – Говардхан Чандра дас (Калининград)


20. Никита Стешенко – Нароттама дас (Париж)


21. Лариса Головня – Лалита Свамини деви даси (Железногорск, Красноярский край)


22. Юля – Джая Шри деви даси (Каунас, Литва)

----------


## Вистара дас

23. Светлана – Шри Радха деви даси (Санкт-Петербург)


24. Ольга Усова – Ума деви даси (Брянск)


Джай Гурудев!!!

----------


## Вистара дас

Если кому нужны фото с инициации, пишите мне на kolegov.viktor собака мейл.ру

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Какие красивые имена и лица! Поздравляем преданных с посвящением!

----------


## Ishtadeva Das

> Обращение "Его Божественная Милость" относится к Шриле Прабхупаде. Обращение к Чайтанье Чандре Чарану прабху - "Его Милость".


Харе Кришна! А почему Вы считаете, что ученик не может обращаться к своему Гуру, как к - Его Божественной Милости?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Харе Кришна! А почему Вы считаете, что ученик не может обращаться к своему Гуру, как к - Его Божественной Милости?


Потому что Гуру будет недоволен.

----------


## Найика-наянанвита д.д.

> Харе Кришна! А почему Вы считаете, что ученик не может обращаться к своему Гуру, как к - Его Божественной Милости?


Потому что существует этикет обращения к своему Духовному учителю.

----------


## Ishtadeva Das

> Потому что существует этикет обращения к своему Духовному учителю.


ну и что?! разве это противоречит этикету?! считать своего Гуру - Его Божественной Милостью, если это действительно так!

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Верно, Вы можете так считать. И собственно так оно и есть  :smilies:  Но если Вы будете так обращаться вслух, то поставите гуру в неудобное положение. Поэтому к гуру лучше обращаться так, так он этого хочет. 
В конце концов, Вы слуга гуру или нет? Зачем же делать то, что не нравится вашему господину?  :smilies:

----------


## Эдвард

Харе Кришна!

Может у кого-то есть записи лекций Махараджа с подмосковного фестиваля Бхакти-врикш этого года?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

По этой ссылке находится видео-концерт Сергея Курехина и его авангардного шоу "Поп-механика". Выступление 8 марта 1988 в С.Петербурге, хотя в аннотации к файлу написано почему-то 1985 год. Я был на этом выступлении лично и там впервые увидел российских преданных. С 15-й минуты 25-й секунды в течение пару минут показывают группу преданных, которые поют "Говинда Джая Джая". Там крупным планом показывают Чайтанйа Чандру Чарана Прабху. Все шоу смотреть не рекомендую, чтобы не подвинуться умом. Тем не менее, Кришна использует даже такие пути, чтобы выискать в этом мире падшие души, которые хоть немного готовы к служению Ему. Через несколько дней после этого шоу я встретил распространителя книг в СП и купил у него первые книги на русском и попал на нама-хатту.

http://narod.ru/disk/58794072001.914...%8285.avi.html

----------


## Вистара дас

Большое спасибо за раритетное видео!
Но, сам концерт, конечно - жестокое зрелище  :smilies:

----------


## Нараяна дас

А может кто-нибудь вырезать из этого видео интересующий нас отрывок и выложить его в интернете? Было бы здорово! А то качать 600 с лишком метров из-за двух минут как-то нажористо ... Ну и мозги неохота пачкать этой "популярной механикой".

----------


## Игорь12

> ну и что?! разве это противоречит этикету?! считать своего Гуру - Его Божественной Милостью, если это действительно так!


На одной из программ, сам махарадж поправил ученика и сказал , что данное обращение возможно только к статусу саньяси

----------


## Ishtadeva Das

> На одной из программ, сам махарадж поправил ученика и сказал , что данное обращение возможно только к статусу саньяси


Прабху,простите, должен Вам сообщить, что слово Махарадж (которое Вы использовали в своем сообщении, обозначив таким образом ЧЧЧ Прабху) ТАКЖЕ ОТНОСИТСЯ К СТАТУСУ САННЙАСИ!))))
Конечно, в этой связи правильней было бы обратится как Нему (учитывая Его статус и отношения с Ним), либо - ''Гуру-Махарадж'' (если человек является Его ученикОМ), либо ''ВАША МИЛОСТЬ'', либо ПРАБХУ. Но ученик испытывающий к Нему любовь и видящий в Нем Истинного представителя Шрилы Прабхупады, также в праве считать Его - Божественной Милостью.

Третье оскорбление Святого Имени Господа:
Оскорбительно считать Шри Гуру мирским существом. Шри Гуру — нисхождение Бога, и думающий о нем как об обычном человеке обречен на страдания жизнь за жизнью. Шри Гуру есть воплощение Кршны, и осознание этого должно прийти к нам из глубины наших сердец.

----------


## Игорь12

Мои смиренные поклоны и искреннее спасибо, примите мои извинения , буду знать спасибо.

----------


## Найика-наянанвита д.д.

> Харе Кришна!
> 
> Может у кого-то есть записи лекций Махараджа с подмосковного фестиваля Бхакти-врикш этого года?


Выложили во всех соц.сетях - и в МойМир, и ВКонтакте, и в ФБ.!

----------


## Эдвард

Вы могли бы дать ссылку? Я СС не пользуюсь вообще  :smilies:

----------


## Найика-наянанвита д.д.

http://vk.com/videos-1637040
http://my.mail.ru/community/chaitanyachandra/

----------


## Maxim Kouznetsov

Дорогие преданные, Харе Кришна! Пожалуйста, примите мои поклоны.
Если знаете -- расскажите, пожалуйста, а какие блюда, овощи и фрукты любит Гуру Махарадж?

----------


## Вистара дас

> Дорогие преданные, Харе Кришна! Пожалуйста, примите мои поклоны.
> Если знаете -- расскажите, пожалуйста, а какие блюда, овощи и фрукты любит Гуру Махарадж?


Вот тут: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...ll=1#post31833

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

[QUOTE=Вистара дас;62286]23. Светлана – Шри Радха деви даси (Санкт-Петербург)
Вложение 5302

Вистара прабху, как бы уточнить, откуда эта матаджи? У меня в списке она тоже записана- из Санкт-Петербурга, но там её не все знают.

----------


## Эдвард

2 Найика-наянанвита д.д.
Спасибо!

----------


## kripacharja das

Но ученик испытывающий к Нему любовь и видящий в Нем Истинного представителя Шрилы Прабхупады, также в праве считать Его - Божественной Милостью.

Ученик испытывающий любовь к Духовному Учителю делает так как хочет Гуру...

Третье оскорбление Святого Имени Господа:
Оскорбительно считать Шри Гуру мирским существом. Шри Гуру — нисхождение Бога, и думающий о нем как об обычном человеке обречен на страдания жизнь за жизнью. Шри Гуру есть воплощение Кршны, и осознание этого должно прийти к нам из глубины наших сердец.[/QUOTE]

Шри Гуру воплощение Шри Баларамы.

Как отличить преданность от сентиментов?

----------


## Ishtadeva Das

Ученик испытывающий любовь к Духовному Учителю делает так как хочет Гуру...

а в чем противоречия?!))) Делайте так, как хочет Гуру...
Гуру хочет, чтобы ученик (для своего продвижения на дух. пути) оказывал ему тоже почтение, что и Верховному Господу. только Гуру не присваивает это поклонение себе, а передает по Парампаре...
Если Гуру скажет: ''я всего лишь слуга'', или допустим, как Шрила Прабхупада, когда он впервые оказался в Бостоне и написал молитву, поставив внизу подпись - ''самый злополучный и ничтожный нищий АЧ Бхактиведанта Свами'' - означает ли это, что ученики должны считать Его - ничтожным и злополучным нищим) конечно это абсурд. я утрирую, но это к тому, что не нужно искусственно раздувать противоречия там где их нет. 
В связи с этим, почему-то вспоминается одна очень смешная история :D об одном гуру и его ученике, путешествовавшим из одной деревни в другую на повозке, запряженной волами. У гуру была с собой камандалу (Kamandalu - сосуд с носиком для хранения воды), священные книги, одежда и другие предметы. Лишь только повозка тронулась, гуру сказал ученику: "Слушай, я очень устал... Поэтому я немного отдохну, но ты, пожалуйста, не спи и внимательно следи за вещами, а то что-нибудь может выпасть из повозки по дороге. Через некоторое время камандалу действительно выпала из повозки. Шишья (ученик) внимательно наблюдал за ней, даже не пытаясь слезть и подобрать ее. Спустя час-другой гуру проснулся и поинтересовался, все ли вещи в целости и сохранности. "Да, гуру!.. Только камандалу вывалилась, но, как вы велели, я следил за ней очень внимательно, пока она не скрылась из глаз!" Гуру воскликнул: "Так почему же ты не подобрал ее и не положил обратно?" "Но вы велели лишь внимательно следить, а не подбирать..." - возразил ученик. 
"Ничего подобного", - рассердился гуру. - "Когда я сказал тебе присматривать за вещами, потому что они могут выпасть, я имел в виду, что все упавшее нужно подбирать и класть обратно в повозку!" Вскоре гуру опять задремал, отдав ученику распоряжение закидывать в повозку все, что упадет на землю. Вскоре быки, тащившие повозку, извергли несколько навозных лепешек. Шишья тотчас принялся за работу, собирая навоз и забрасывая его в повозку, он так старался, что не заметил, как попал гуру в лицо! Гуру пришел в ярость, но ученик оправдывался: "Мастер, вы сами просили меня бросать обратно в повозку все, что упадет, и когда падал навоз, я сразу же собирал его и забрасывал в повозку". 
Гуру нечего было возразить на это, тогда он составил список всех вещей, находящихся в повозке, и сказал: "Ты должен класть обратно только то, что здесь указано, если оно свалится, и ничего больше". (Список включал такие предметы, как его бумаги, посох, одежда и т.п.) Спустя некоторое время повозка стала подниматься на маленький, но крутой холм, рядом с которым была канава, полная воды. Когда передок повозки задрался вверх, спящий наставник соскользнул с нее и упал в канаву. Ученик видел это, но, сверившись со своим списком, обнаружил, что наставник в нем не упоминается! Поэтому он продолжал понукать быков, как ни в чем не бывало. Наставник, пробуждение которого было столь неожиданным, опомнился и закричал, и ученик, наконец, остановил повозку и подбежал к нему. "Я упал в канаву, а ты даже не побеспокоился помочь мне подняться!" - причитал гуру. На эти упреки ученик заметил: "Но мастер, вы не включили самого себя в список вещей, которые нужно возвращать в повозку, если они выпадут".


Шри Гуру воплощение Шри Баларамы.
Ну простите, видимо Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур не учел этот момент в своей Шри Харинама Чинтамани, описывая третье оскорбление Святого Имени!)))
хотя и в этом нет противоречий!
сакшад-дхаритвена самаста-шастраир


Как отличить преданность от сентиментов?[/QUOTE]
Изучив и то и другое)

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Инициация на фестивале "Бхакти-сангама" в Евпатории (Украина) 21 сентября 2012г.
*Харьков*
  Дарука дас
  Сарвасакши дас
  Эканта Сундари деви даси
*Красноярск*
  Кришна-Санкаршана дас
  Найка-Говинда дас
*Полтава*
  Рамешвара дас
*Самара*
  Прияварти дас
*Рига*
  Экачакра-дхара дас
*Новокузнецк*
  Адвайта дас
*Славянск*
  Ананда-пурна дас
*Железногорск*
  Вишну-шакти дас
*Тюмень*
  Джагадиша дас
*Житомир*
  Бхактипада дас
*Николаев*
  Матхуреша дас
*Киев*
  Чайтанья-раса дас
*Владикавказ*
  Амбариши дас
*Луганск*
  Вардхана дас
  Нарада дас              муж
  Адити деви даси    и жена
*Донецк*
  Шри Чайтанья дас
  Омвати дас
* Херсон*
  Анади дас
  Враджешвари деви даси
*Гюмри (Армения)*
  Кришна-лила деви даси
*Улан-Удэ*
  Сатья-лила деви даси
* Нижний Новгород*
  Нандини-прия деви даси
*Санкт-Петербург*
  Вриндадеви деви даси
*Витебск*
  Малати-мата деви даси
*Благовещенск*
  Джаяпатни деви даси
* Алчевск*
 Ишвара-мали деви даси
*Северодвинск*
  Лалита деви даси
*Владивосток*
  Анандапрада деви даси
* Днепропетровск*
  Гопали деви даси

 Получили гаятри-мантру:
 Нароттама дас (Париж)
 Трилоки-сундари деви даси (Донецк)
 Теджа-рупа деви даси (Ровно)

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Инициация на фестивале "Садху-санга" в Туапсинском районе Краснодарского края  28 сентября 2012г.
*Краснодар*
  Адитья дас
  Дхама-дая дас
  Брихат Мриданга дас
 Джагаддхара дас
  Амритавапу деви даси (жена Джананджаи даса)

*Горячий Ключ*
  Вишну Валлабха дас (отец Шуддхи прабху)
  Ом-кирти-кара дас

*Иркутск*
  Юга-дхарма дас
*Пятигорск*
  Абхиджит дас

*Псков*
  Сахадева дас

*Волжский*
  Джанардана дас

*Сочи*
  Радха Гопинатх дас
  Нити-дхарини деви даси

*Мурманск*
  Анантадев дас

*Кызыл*
 Дана Чайтанья дас
 Туласи-кирти деви даси

*Нижний Новгород*
  Абхилаши Гоур дас
  Махендра Нитай дас                муж
  Лалита-чандрика деви даси     и жена

*Курск (переезжает в Ярославль)*
  Йога Нрисимха дас

*Екатеринбург*
  Ади Лакшман дас

*Белорецк*
  Ришабха дас

*Волгодонск*
  Санньяса дас               муж
  Лила-параяна деви даси     и жена

*Санкт-Петербург*
  Юга-павана дас             муж
  Шьямалата деви даси   и жена
  Анджали Радхика деви даси
  Махима деви даси
  Анупама деви даси

*Москва*
  Ювати деви даси

*Ершов*
  Лила Даоджи деви даси

* Саратов*
  Хридая Лалита деви даси

*Благовещенск*
  Харисева Кунти деви даси

* Великий Новгород*
  Лила-джанани деви даси

*Воронеж*
  Эканта Мадхава деви даси

*Владикавказ*
  Джала-дхарика деви даси

*Ростов-на-Дону*
  Савитри-сар деви даси

*Тюмень*
  Гаятри дас

*Уфа*
  Гуна Манджари деви даси

 Получили гаятри-матру:
*Хабаровск* Судхарма дас 
*Тюмень*  Лагху Бхагаватамрита деви даси (первое посвящение от Рохинисуты прабху)

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Поздравляем всех преданных, присоединившихся к нашей дружной семье учеников Его Милости Чайтанья Чандра Чарана прабху!
Кто не присылал анкеты, пишите мне пожалуйста.

----------


## kripacharja das

http://narod.ru/disk/61915341001.f12...Flute.mp3.html

Джапа Гурудева + флейта

----------


## kripacharja das

http://narod.ru/disk/61915732001.e78...Flute.mp3.html

Джапа Гурудева + флейта(другой вариант)

----------


## kripacharja das

http://narod.ru/disk/61916100001.ab3...Ocean.mp3.html

Джапа Гурудева + звуки океана

----------


## kripacharja das

http://narod.ru/disk/61916784001.6b3...0Rain.mp3.html

Джапа Гурудева + звуки грозы

----------


## kripacharja das

http://narod.ru/disk/61917492001.e74.../Japa.mp3.html

"Быстрая" Джапа

----------


## kripacharja das

http://narod.ru/disk/61927572001.109...mbura.mp3.html

Джапа Гурудева + тамбура

----------


## kripacharja das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!Выложил несколько вариантов джапы Гурумахараджа 2012 года. Делал для себя...Может вам тоже пригодится.

----------


## Amala Govinda das

Харе Кришна! ЕМ Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху сейчас в Екатеринбурге. Вот вчерашняя лекция для новых людей (mp3, 2,5часа). http://files.mail.ru/SIM5LP

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Это интервью Казанской  газете «Вечные ценности» Его Милость Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху дал  в октябре 2011 года. Тем не менее, оно не утратило своей актуальности. Разговор шёл об ожидаемом некоторыми  конце света, суде над «Бхагавад-гитой»,  жизни  в отречении. Также в конце беседы Гуру Махарадж   рассказал о своей жизни проповедника.

*****************************
Постоянный гость «ВЦ»

Философ Александр Хакимов: 
*«Суд над Богом- это конец света»
*

*Александр Геннадьевич, пожалуйста успокойте наших читателей относительно конца света 21 декабря 2012 года.*
- Успокоить не могу, потому что надвигается 2012 год, и всем уже страшно, и мне тоже страшно. (Улыбается). Но я скажу одну вещь, которую должен знать каждый. Мы живем в критическое время. Я объясню, почему я так говорю. Например, когда мы жили в Советском Союзе, у нас были некоторые идеологические ограничения. Нам не давали информацию о Боге, о каких-то слишком возвышенных философских вещах. И так же запрещалось все дурное. Был такой как бы усредненный коридор, где у нас была своя нравственность, коммунистические идеалы, честность. Но знаний больших при этом не было. А сейчас время изменилось. Сейчас диапазон хорошего и плохого неизмеримо увеличился. В хорошую сторону огромное пространство открыто, правда? И Священные Писания, вся жизнь святых, в Интернете все сейчас есть, пожалуйста. И пятое Евангелие, и Евангелие от Ессеев, и «Ходил ли Христос в Индию», все, что хотите там есть. Но и также  доступ к плохому, как в бездну-открывается. Ситуация поэтому критическая. Я прочитал в русских Ведах, что придет конец света для темных, конец тьмы для светлых, какие-то люди просто сильно деградируют, в то же время, какие- то сильно возвысятся. И 2012 год как раз переломный. Если вы сделали правильный выбор – вы в безопасности. Если еще не сделали выбор – вы будете жить в страхе. Такие люди сознательно закрываются в свою скорлупу, им уготован постоянный страх и болезни. Поэтому выбор необходимо делать сейчас. Подготовительные курсы, знания получать. Газету «Вечные ценности» нужно читать, регулярно (улыбается).
- *Мы об этом напишем! Если бы люди знали, что конец света действительно будет. Это бы как то изменило людей, на ваш взгляд?*
- Обычно, когда такие сенсационные вещи происходят, информация приходит, то люди делятся на несколько категорий, воспринимающих информацию. Кто-то верит в это и паникует. Кто-то не верит. И есть третья категория, которые вообще не понимают ничего, они просто заняты, пьют свое пиво, курят свои наркотики, и вообще им нет дела ни до чего. У людей легко пробудить страх. Телевидение говорит, газеты пишут или какой-то глава там государства сказал, или священник сказал, или Глоба говорит, или кто-то из известных астрологов. Люди начинают верить и бояться этого. Сейчас те, кто будет запугивать людей, получат сильные реакции. Почему? Потому что люди сейчас будут получать знания. Запугать можно только невежественного человека, а тех, кто имеет знания, уже запугать нельзя будет. Поэтому люди с распространением духовных, ведических знаний будут легко распознавать и отвергать всякую ложь. Люди будут более смелыми, решительными. Религия не сможет управлять людьми, политика не сможет управлять людьми, людьми будет управлять только совесть. Вот тогда вот появится уже другая атмосфера. Мы будем строить отношения, не только на деньгах, а скорее на том, кто сколько делает добра, вот это уже будет считаться престижным в обществе. Не положение, а качества. Вот это и есть новая эра, новый календарь времени. Старое невежественное время, где мы жили в страхе, не зная, что завтра будет,- оно уходит. 

*Качественная война*
-* Сейчас люди стали активно протестовать против такой жизни, они там продажных гаишников на камеры снимают, в интернет выкладывают и тому подобное. Видно, что люди не просто пассивно  терпят, а очень активно начинают выражать недовольство, возмущение. На ваш взгляд, с чем это связано, что люди стали смелее?*
- Верно. Например, в нашем государстве еще есть недостатки в управлении. Потому что есть коррупция, это известно. Есть сильная жажда выгоды и власти. Пока эти энергии руководят людьми на этих уровнях, есть межрелигиозная вражда, существуют серьезные проблемы. Это проблемы, которые могут расколоть государство, разложить его. Есть другая сторона. Есть люди, которые именно хотят быть высоконравственными. И вот они начинают быть недовольными всем этим, потому что недопустимо, чтобы люди, находящиеся у власти, были низконравственными. Поэтому сейчас нравственность и безнравственность,- они будут сталкиваться сильнее. Плохое становится сильнее и хорошее тоже становится сильнее, наступает вот эта борьба, но не война, а именно духовная борьба. Война умов, война качеств, где уничтожаются не тела людей, а уничтожается их демонический ум или какие-то вредоносные качества, качества выгоды. Вот такая война будет идти, и она уже идет.
-* Хорошо. Спасибо. Почему последние годы в мире, по всему миру именно обострилась расовая и религиозная нетерпимость? Братские народы, которые раньше вроде мирно жили,- они сейчас начинают убивать друг друга… Люди говорят вроде о хорошем, «мы хотим, чтобы у нас был мир», но продолжают: «поэтому мы должны убить представителей определенной нации...».* 
- Это обычная формула: «Благими намерениями вымощена дорога в ад». Все началось с Ленина, насколько я помню: «Фабрики - рабочим, земля - крестьянам, мир - народам». Люди поверили этой вере, на какое- то время существовали рядом Казахстан, Киргизия, Туркмения, Таджикистан, Украина, Белоруссия, Прибалтика, россияне, Сибирь, Дальний восток, все- все. Союз Советских Социалистических Республик. Потому что люди поверили, что братство, равенство – это хорошо. Все объединились, все приняли это всерьез. Но на самом деле это было лишь теоретическое знание. Но оказалось, что у каждого разная природа и разные потребности. Ну, например, у слона большой желудок, а у птицы маленький желудок. Как можно уравнять их с помощью зарплаты, допустим. Уже нельзя. Ему требуется 40 кг пищи на один раз, а птице килограмм на целый день едва ли. Нужно знать природу каждого, нужны большие знания, а поскольку таких знаний не было, в итоге получилось, что после Советского Союза они стали еще злее, сразу все разделились, установили границы, свои деньги, таможенные декларации и все остальное.
- *Война Грузии с Абхазией в те годы…*
- Да, какие жесточайшие вещи, жуткие,  жестокие вещи происходили. Поэтому необходимо установить духовное единство, по-настоящему, понять внутреннюю природу человека, потому что у нас есть общие человеческие ценности. Когда мы к этому придем, тогда мы установим вот это единое общество с разными внешними культурами. И Казахстан останется, и Киргизия останется, и Белоруссия останется, и Татарстан должен сохранить свою культуру. Мы должны научиться быть братьями и сестрами, уважать культуру друг друга, проявить духовные качества. Принимать именно душу человека, а не его внешние атрибуты. Что это такое- единство? Это любовь, это добродетель, это благотворительность, это помощь друг другу. Сохранять чистоту браков, любовь к семье, к Родине, к Богу. Это чистый образ жизни.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

(Продолжение интервью)
*************************
-* Суд над Бхагават-Гитой. (Эта беседа состоялась, когда еще не было решения суда. Напомним дважды суды разных инстанций отклонили требования Томской прокуратуры признать «Бхагавад-гиту» экстремистской литературой.)*
- Я вот пытаюсь думать и найти какой-то здравый смысл в самом факте этого суда. Думаю, может быть, какие-то наши ошибки,- они же есть у всех- затмили глаза прокуратуре, я не знаю, может, они ничего хорошего на самом деле не видели в нас. Возможно, это стало причиной того, что они нас стали бояться. Но тут одна вещь есть. Уважают ли эти люди «Бхагавад-Гиту» как Священное Писание? Или они именно не уважают это Священное Писание? Именно считают слова Кришны экстремистскими. Или они думают, может быть, что они неправильно прокомментированы или неправильно как- то подана наука «Бхагавад-Гиты». Это разные вещи, поймите, разные мотивы. Если они против самой «Бхагавад-Гиты», как таковой, как божественной книги, то в этом случае они судят самих себя. Тут нужно их просто пожалеть, потому что это очень тяжкая будет карма. Они берут большой грех на душу, если судят Священные Писания, какими бы они ни были. Если они пытаются судить представителей этой религии, которые могут отклоняться, скажем, нарушать закон, тогда я их понимаю, как честных людей, которые хотят установить истину. Но в этом случае, я думаю, что уместно было бы предложить им изучить «Бхагавад-Гиту» сначала, прежде, чем судить. А выясняется на судах, что они  не читали эту книгу вообще. Так вот странно получается:  как же суд организовывается, на каком основании?..
- *Тогда такой вопрос. А вообще может ли человек давать оценку Божьим произведениям, Священным Писаниям? И, если может, то какой человек это может делать?*
- Вот это означает: настал конец света для кого-то. Если уже судят слова Бога. Если Бога судят,  это значит, что настал конец света. Но сейчас этот номер уже не пройдет, мы не в средневековье живем. Сейчас 2012 год. И нужно быть очень осторожным, как мы сказали, в выборе, потому что сейчас пасть можно очень низко. Общество не такое глупое, как эти люди могут думать. Например, я недавно был в Томске, где судили «Бхагавад-Гиту», на передовице газеты было написано: «Томский суд опозорился на весь мир». Люди- то - они неглупые, их сейчас так нельзя провести на мякине. Поэтому лидеры нашего общества рискуют потерять репутацию вот таким поведением.
-  *Каковы, на ваш взгляд,  минусы оценок и экспертиз людьми одной религиозной конфессии Священных Писаний другой религиозной конфессии, то есть,  если человек христианин, а  берется судить Бхагават-Гиту, или, скажем, он мусульманин, а  берется судить Библию.* 
-  Когда начинают критиковать другие Священные Писания, давать им собственные оценки со стороны – это называется проявлением зависти. Также, как вот, например,  я ем свою пищу на тарелке, у меня есть что-то свое, при этом  я смотрю постоянно в чужую тарелку. Что касается различных конфессий - они нужны, они созданы свыше, все религии даны свыше, все эти традиции нужно беречь, не сталкивая их, потому что они все нужны людям. Люди разные, традиции разные в разных культурах. Поэтому это дается по-разному, хотя знание одно и Бог - один. И дается не для того, чтобы враждовать, а для того, чтобы следовать своим писаниям. Мусульманин должен смотреть в свою тарелку, христианин – в свою, мы – в свою. Не нужно завидовать другим, культивировать желание мирового господства – это все борьба за власть, это вообще недуховное желание, недуховная позиция. Духовный человек никогда не будет думать о власти, о деньгах или славе. Есть вещи, которые нужно отбросить. Если религия претендует на мировое господство, - это уже политика. И нет такого понятия «чужая религия». Мы все живем в одной семье Бога.

- *Спасибо. Возвратимся к теме суда. Были претензии, как они говорили, к комментариям Прабхупады, мол, он слишком груб. Что можно ответить таким людям, которые говорят, что Прабхупада в комментариях отдельные категории людей называет свиньями и собаками?* 
- Это не Прабхупада. «Шримад Бхагаватам» говорит об этом. Есть стихи. Шукадева Госвами говорит, Вьясадева записал это. В древних книгах написано. Так и говорится: «Люди подобны свиньям и собакам». Ну, а что? Любого человека спросите: «Есть такие люди?» Ответят: «Конечно. Я видел таких людей». Даже Крылов писал такие басни, что есть люди, как медведи, как собаки, как обезьяны. Это не что-то новое. Почему они так уж возмущаются? Почему так лично их задевает? Интересно. Тем более, если это говорит отец, духовный отец. Санньяси- монах обращается к миру, потому что монах - он отреченный, ему ничего не нужно. И нельзя его обвинять, если он грубо с кем-то разговаривает, потому что он за этим имеет какую-то духовную цель: воспитание, улучшение человеческого общества. Он должен указать на эти больные места. Он говорит, что люди живут как животные. А что, это разве не так? Если они не интересуются чем-то более высоким, то в чем же разница? Он говорит, что еда, сон, совокупление, самооборона – то же самое есть у животных. Вот о чем говорит Прабхупада. Он как бы людей подталкивает жить более высокими идеалами. Не просто зарабатывать деньги, и выяснять,  кому что принадлежит. Прабхупаду можно легко понять. Что Христос говорил? «Не мечите бисер перед свиньями». Кого он имел в виду? Свиней или людей? Людей, конечно же имел, которые подобны свиньям... Почему мы должны плохое называть хорошим? Прабхупада заботился о том, чтобы мы оставляли животные наклонности, которые есть у каждого человека.
-* Как по вашему, в чем уникальность и в чем духовная и общечеловеческая ценность именно этого издания «Бхагавад-Гиты» в переводе Шрилы Прабхупады?*
- Это первое издание «Бхагавад-Гиты», в котором говорятся самые необычные, самые неожиданные вещи, и в то же время, совершенно очевидные. Кришна рассказывает «Бхагавад-Гиту» и сотни, тысячи лет мирские читатели выписывали, что говорит Кришна, но о Самом Кришне, о рассказчике ничего не говорили. Не замечали Его вообще. Они вообще считали, что это неважно. Это сюжет. Как в кинофильме: сюжет - он сам по себе не важен, важно, что через сюжет проявляется, верно же? Рассказчик может быть и вымышленным лицом. И тот, кто спрашивает - тоже вымышленное лицо. Истина до сих пор была не открыта по этой причине. Потому что в «Бхагавад-Гите» важен рассказчик. А потом уже становится понятна сама «Бхагавад-Гита». Чтобы понять «Бхагавад-Гиту»,  нужно узнать Кришну. Прабхупада на это указал, это его вклад.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

(Продолжение интервью)
**************************************

Миссия- превыше всего.
*Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху, Вы уже давно не принадлежите себе, Вы отошли от активной семейной жизни, от мирских дел,  постоянно переезжаете из города в город, из страны в страну, проповедуете. Вот Вас, насколько я понимаю, можно причислить к представителю уклада жизни, именуемого в Ведах ванапрастха. Можно об этом подробнее?*

- Вана – означает лес, прастха - тот, кто живет в лесу. Я не живу в лесу, но я путешествую через леса (смеется). Поезда, автобусы, самолеты - через леса. Ванапрастха – это значит отшельник, мудрец. Он живет в стороне от цивилизации, от этого вот хаоса, беспокойства. Это ванапрастха. Современные ванапрастхи не могут жить в лесу, потому что зимой очень холодно. Здесь не выжить никак, нужен дом. Но главное,- это то, что он передает знание. Поскольку я проповедник, я путешествую, меня приставляют к этому разряду: ванапрастха. Мои семейные дела уже выполнены: дочь взрослая, замужем. Мы вместе с женой – ванапрастхи, путешествуем. Ванапрастха может проповедовать с женой вместе.
- *Хорошо. Если мужчина скажет жене, что через 10-20 лет он ее покинет, думаю, ей не будет приятно.*
- А он даже не говорит, потому что жена знает ведическую культуру. Они знают, что все отношения- временные. Отношения с Богом – вечные. Мы знаем: дочь вырастет и уйдет к мужу, но она не говорит нам: «Вот вырасту – уйду от вас». Это неправильно. Правильно то, что мы просто все это знаем, естественно, говорить об этом не нужно. Так же муж, если он говорит жене, - это нетактично, неправильно, это ранит ее. Скорее жена скажет: «Ну что ж дорогой, ты уже вырос, я уже не должна тебе препятствовать, ты должен пойти дальше или давай вместе это делать, или давай начинай это делать, не думай больше о каких-то семейных отношениях». Это рождается из сердца. Ожидается, что это по мере нашего развития так и будет. В конечном итоге люди избавляются от эгоизма. Миссия становится превыше всего.
- *Это понятно. Допустим, может же такое быть, что мужчина созрел и жена не против, но ему ее жалко?*
- Нет- нет. Здесь другая ситуация. Если муж уходит в проповедь, принимает образ жизни ванапрастхи, то жена получает огромное духовное благо через него. Это в ее пользу. Это выгодно для нее с духовной точки зрения. Это престиж в обществе, что она жена человека-проповедника, который ушел к Богу. Все, он пошел к Богу. И она через эту жертву получает также огромное духовное знание. Она также становится Гуру-матой. Она так же способна передавать духовное знание. Она не теряет ничего. Когда жена не готова, и ее принуждают к этому, это насилие. Это не рекомендуется в Ведах. Запрещено. Обычно в ведической семье так: если муж готов, то и жена готова. Они же во всем вместе.
- *А если муж готов, а жена не готова? Мужу, чтобы не совершить насилие, остаться все-таки дома, не уходить в этот ашрам?*
- Если жена не готова – это не так страшно. Потому что она может при этом и не препятствовать ему в проповеди. Они могут быть вместе, но он также проповедует. Большая проблема, когда муж не готов, а жена готова. Тогда муж ищет еще одну жену, другую. Вот это- проблема (смеется).

- *Хорошо. Что можно делать представителю ванапрастха- ашрама? Чего советуют сторониться?*
- Запрещается второй раз жениться в этом возрасте. Разводиться и жениться запрещается. Запрещается продолжать настойчиво вмешиваться в семейные дела взрослых детей. Запрещается вмешиваться в политику и во все профессиональные структуры. Должен быть «пенсионный» отход от дел, уже другие обязанности. Запрещается препятствовать молодежи в проявлении их инициативы и энтузиазма в деятельности, не смотря на то, что они еще неопытные. Ванапрастха не должен быть помехой в обществе. Он должен отстраниться.  Он должен постепенно становиться отреченным мудрецом.
- *Я правильно понимаю, он не может занимать какие-то посты, что ли?* 
- Нет, он может еще участвовать в управлении, но уже в другой роли, скорее в роли наставника, чем контролирующего.
- *Не как менеджер?*
- Да. Не как контролирующий, а как наставник скорее. Хотя он может быть приглашен куда- то,  но он не должен отождествлять себя с этим положением, а скорее быть наставником, отстраненным от политики. Если он смешается с политикой, то потеряет всю свою духовность и мудрость.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

(Окончание интервью)
**************************************
"Поезда-моя жизнь"

*
- Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху, Вы вот часто путешествуете именно поездом. Я лично не знаю,  как часто вы летаете на самолетах, ну, может быть, куда- то заграницу или в Индию, но вот по России- поездом. Почему поездом?*
- Не люблю самолеты – это раз. Я однажды попал в очень сложную ситуацию в воздухе, при взлете, и с тех пор у меня есть неприязнь к самолетам. Я вдруг осознал, что самолет - это крайне рискованно. Из новостей мы регулярно узнаем, что то там самолет упал, то там. У меня осталась некая такая психологическая травма с того момента. Поэтому я в самолетах чувствую себя неуютно. Не могу расслабиться, читать книги. А в поезде могу. Вот сейчас с женой в поездах  обычно берем целое купе сразу, нам хорошо, мы там читаем (смеется), зря время не теряем...
- *Каков быт современных поездов глазами Александра Хакимова?*
- О, вы знаете, можно видеть, как общество очищается. Даже в поездах. Потому что пить уже запрещено. У меня есть опыт. Всякий раз, когда пьяный подсаживался в мое купе, его высаживали из поезда, представьте. Когда я только начинал путешествовать, то я сидел в купе, вокруг пили всю ночь, а я им проповедовал. И не проводник, не милиция на это никакого внимания не обращали. А сейчас все чисто. Уже курение – это нехорошо, уже могут отчитать. На глазах все меняется. И люди, проводники стали более доброжелательны: произошли какие-то культурные изменения. Я помню, какие были вокзалы в советские времена - все было заплевано, с резким запахом туалета по всему вокзалу. Люди стали более чутко реагировать на чистоту, а в поездах это очень важно.

- *Хорошо. Тогда такой вопрос. Что больше всего вам доставляет дискомфорт в ваших путешествиях по железной дороге? Какие минусы?*
- Ну, если только люди попадутся какие-нибудь не очень хорошие, злые или нечистые. Такое случается, но редко. Если мы в отдельном купе, вообще ничего не беспокоит. Но если мы едем с кем-то в одном купе, и кто- то раскладывает на весь стол мясо, рыбу, то мне, как вегетарианцу, конечно, это не нравится. Это вызывает у меня напряжение, некоторое неудобство, я от этого сильно устаю.
- Есть ли какие-то плюсы для проповедника в путешествии по железной дороге?
- Я думаю, что за эти годы это помогло мне лучше изучить людей. Наблюдать их жизнь, перемены. Также наблюдать, как время влияет на жизнь людей. Время перестройки, или время финансового кризиса. Для меня, как для  философа это важно, я через это продвигаюсь сам. Других шансов увидеть людей у меня нет. Только на лекции и в поездах. Так что это моя школа - поезда.
- *По поводу общения: как часто вы беседуете с остальными пассажирами, с проводниками, рассказываете им о ведической культуре?*
- Сейчас меньше. Только в том случае, когда они спрашивают. Представьте, мы садимся в поезд,  а на перроне, скажем, двадцать  преданных поют киртан, мы  с гирляндами, идем в купе. Люди все это видят. И что меня удивляет сейчас, что они также начинают почтительно относиться. Они ведут себя, как будто они- начинающие преданные, они что-то чувствуют. Люди стали  чище, добрее в этом плане, серьезней. Проводники очень ценят это, когда нас встречают где-нибудь, они гордые стоят, тоже улыбаются. Мы дарим им цветы, прасад даем. Не так много проповеди в дороге, сколько хороших отношений. 
- *Как вы решаете проблему с питанием в поездах?*
- С питанием? Сейчас у нас в каждом городе, даже в деревнях есть преданные. Если мы едем, скажем, несколько суток, то в каждом городе нам на станции приносят горячий прасад, Можно весь вагон накормить, преданные щедрые очень (смеется). А в старые времена, когда были большие расстояния и преданных было мало, можно было ехать пять суток и все пять суток поститься. Я так делал. Только пил. Никогда не ел в поездах, потому что есть было нечего. Негде было приготовить.
- *Мне рассказывали как- то, что ваша супруга, она как- то готовила вам.*
- Мне кажется, что она не готовила. Это не она. Это был один преданный, да, на Дальнем Востоке, зимой. Мы сели в поезд, ехали там больше суток. Он ехал в плацкарте, а я в купе, рядом, в вагоне. И он готовил в плацкарте. Он спрашивал меня, что я хочу на обед? Я не мог понять, где он будет готовить? Я ему сказал: «Ты что-то приготовишь»? Он говорит: «Да. Я приготовлю все, что скажете»? Ну, хорошо, ну сделай тогда кичири, еще кое-что. Он сделал все это и приглашает меня. Думаю: «Странно, ну как в плацкарте можно приготовить обед»? (смеется). Он в дхоти, с тилакой, в этом своем в плацкарте. У проводника уже все книги Шрилы Прабхупады (смеется)… У него на третьей полке кухня. Какой-то примус у него или спиртовка, в общем, какая то горелка была. Он просто дал проводнику книги, попроповедовал, и тот позволил готовить. На полке у него этот примус, кастрюля. И он там готовит, запах прасада разносится по всем вагону. На окнах - толстый слой льда от этих испарений (смеется). И он там едет, кормит всех, проводника кормит, и я сажусь тоже – полная тарелка горячего кичри. И вот так мы ехали с ним (смеется). Так же было, что одна ученица готовила. Пошла в вагон-ресторан, там нашла какую- то посуду, что-то там сделала тоже. Были случаи.

Башкирская зима
- *Можете рассказать какой-нибудь интересный случай, связанный с поездками?*
- Однажды я поехал в Ижевск. Это были 90-е годы. В то время у нас не было денег, ничего не было. Просто был номер телефона… В общем, случилось так, что меня никто не встретил. Когда я уже вылетал в Ижевск, мне дали телефон президента: «Как только прилетишь – позвонишь - он встретит». Вот такая была договоренность. Я вылетаю без денег, без ничего, с одним только номером телефона. Прилетаю в аэропорт. Набираю номер по телефону-автомату. Он отвечает и говорит: «Хорошо. Выезжаю, встречаю». Все. И встретил. Но выясняется, что он на этой квартире не живет. Приезжает туда только раз в месяц, на полчаса, что-то сделать и уйти. Как раз в это время, когда я звонил, он пришел на полчаса, я позвонил – он меня встретил!
Однажды мы поехали на машине зимой, где-то в Башкирии, из города в город. И у нас карбюратор засорился. Представьте, башкирская природа, зима, холод, и машина заглохла. Холод, и больше ничего, только холод, ничем не согреться. И машина  могла ехать только рывками, очень медленно.  Потому что там какой- то бензин просачивался, сгорал, и снова просачивался, сгорал. И вот мы такими стометровками значит, час за часом продвигаемся куда- то. А кругом снег, мороз. И тоже было мистическое чувство, что только Кришна может помочь нам. И так и получилось. Кришна помог. Какие-то люди, вдруг, вытолкали нашу машину на нужную дорогу, где нас могли отремонтировать.  Они, не спрашивая нас, открывают капот, начинают там что-то проверять, заводить, ругаться, ключами что-то отворачивать, карбюратор поменяли, даже денег не взяли. Я ничего не могу понять. Что случилось вообще? И мы поехали дальше (смеется). Много всяких историй.
- *Вся ваша жизнь, по сути, проходит в дороге. Нет ли у вас желания как- то отдохнуть, хотя бы ненадолго?*
- Ненадолго означает, ну, пару дней, или хотя бы день. Такая возможность бывает, в дороге. В дороге даже интересно отдыхать, потому что в новом месте, вы приезжаете на новую квартиру, можно гулять, видеть природу, видеть разнообразие. В этом смысле – это отдых. Эмоциональный отдых в разнообразии, не однообразная жизнь. А усталость связана исключительно с переездами. Даже не с самой проповедью, а именно с переездами. Вот это трудно, потому что меняется климат, меняется время. Нужно очень осторожно питаться, в этом сложность. Поэтому нужно где-то иногда останавливаться подольше, скажем, ну хотя бы на месяц, чтобы как-то восстановиться. А так, уже выработалась привычка к дороге. Обусловленность. Уже хочется куда-то ехать (смеется).
-* Может быть, какое-то пожелание читателям?*
- Да, читайте «Вечные ценности»! Это мое пожелание. Спасибо!

*******
Вопросы задавал Даял Нитай дас (Денис Казанцев)-газета "Вечные ценности", Казань. 
Текст набирал Сергей Лучников (Псков).

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси



----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси



----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси



----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси



----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси



----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси



----------


## Дмитрий Владимирович

Большое спасибо, за публикацию интервью.
Харе Кришна!!! :vanca calpa:

----------


## Yury

Дорогие преданные!

В Омске в январе состоится "школа лидеров" с участием Чайтанья Чандра Чарана Прабху.
Если я не ошибаюсь, то это именно его проект.

Информация о мероприятии здесь: http://radhagovinda.ru/feed/seminar-lider

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> Дорогие преданные!
> 
> В Омске в январе состоится "школа лидеров" с участием Чайтанья Чандра Чарана Прабху.
> Если я не ошибаюсь, то это именно его проект.
> 
> Информация о мероприятии здесь: http://radhagovinda.ru/feed/seminar-lider


   Уточните пожалуйста место проведения семинара: в Омске или в п.Боровом Омской области, недалеко от границы с Казахстаном?

----------


## Yury

> Уточните пожалуйста место проведения семинара: в Омске или в п.Боровом Омской области, недалеко от границы с Казахстаном?


В Омске.
Боровое --- это не омская область, это уже Казахстан.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> 


Можно ли узнать где сделано это фото?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Это похоже на Лувр в Париже. Или нет?

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Это похоже на Лувр в Париже. Или нет?


Не похоже. Там таких дешевых белых стен с вентиляционными решетками нет. Да и в Лувре нет импрессионистов, там только классическое искусство.  А в музее модерна Д Орсе стены темные... Теряюсь в догадках... Ежели кто знает - подскажите.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

Все нашел - это Германия. Музей Гамбургер Кюнстхалле... Клод Моне "Натюрморт с грушами и виноградом". C'est Magnifique!

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Интересно,как Вы определили?Дано:белая стена,вент.решётка и натюрморт.Мало для анализа,может есть что-то ещё,что не очевидно?Просто любопытно.

----------


## Вистара дас

Это фото из Гамбурга. Местная картинная галерея: http://www.ahakimov.ru/photo.html?sid=69
В Лувре Гуру Махараджа также был этим летом, но фото оттуда, к сожалению нет. Из Парижа только Эйфелева башня: http://www.ahakimov.ru/photo.html?sid=62

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Интересно,как Вы определили?Дано:белая стена,вент.решётка и натюрморт.Мало для анализа,может есть что-то ещё,что не очевидно?Просто любопытно.


Не совсем так: Стена, решетка не в счет... Дано не просто натюрморт, а известнейшая работа К.Моне... запрашиваем, где хранится... получаем ответ. Вот Прабху, подтверждает - Гамбург.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Русскоязычные преданные в Западной Европе, получившие инициацию у Гуру Махараджа летом 2012 г.

Инициация в Вальтхерсдорфе (Германия) 8 августа 2012г. 
* г.Аахен*
  Врадж Мохан дас

*г.Падерборн*
  Ванамали Нрисимха дас

*Ирландия. г.Дундалк*
  Омкара Вишну дас 

Инициация в Барселоне (Испания) 22 августа 2012г. 
*г.Бадалона, Испания*

  Падма Гоуранга дас   - муж и
  Шри Рупа Манджари деви даси  - жена

*Португалия, Мадейра*
  Нрисимха-шама дас   отец Раджашри деви даси 
  Экараса дас- муж и
  Раджашри деви даси  -  жена

Нароттама дас из Парижа -получил вторую инициацию на фестивале «Бхакти-сангама»-2012.
****************************

----------


## Свeта

> Не совсем так: Стена, решетка не в счет... Дано не просто натюрморт, а известнейшая работа К.Моне... запрашиваем, где хранится... получаем ответ. Вот Прабху, подтверждает - Гамбург.


логичные слуги господа)

----------


## Danil

Первая часть лекций из Вриндавана 2012:

2012.11.06, Вриндаван, ШБ06.03.16
2012.11.09, Вриндаван, ШБ06.03.19
2012.11.11, Вриндаван
2012.11.12, Вриндаван, Встреча учеников
2012.11.12, Вриндаван, ШБ06.03.22
2012.11.13, Вриндаван, ШБ06.03.23

Скачать: http://files.mail.ru/SNYDFL
Также доступны в аудиозаписях группы в "контакте": http://vk.com/audio?album_id=31704816&id=-1637040

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Ура! Спасибо большое! Только вчера думал, что давно не появлялись новые лекции  :smilies:

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Гуру Махарадж уже в Алматы. Вчера прислал список с последних инициаций во Вриндаване.
Поздравляем всех!!!!
**********************************
Инициация во Вриндаване 4 ноября 2012 г.
*Вриндаван*
  Ништхарани деви даси  (повторяла пранама мантру Прабхавишну Свами)
 Халадхара дас из Омска получил гаятри-мантру.
16 ноября 2012г.
*Москва*
  Супрасада дас
  Бхима дас
*Пермь*
  Грамани дас
*Ижевск*
  Камариканта деви даси
*Усть-Каменогорск*
  Апурва рага деви даси         сестры
  Лила винодини деви даси    близнецы
  Малати малья деви даси
* Владивосток*
  Лила виласини деви даси
*Дуйсбург. Германия*
  Васумати деви даси
23 ноября 2012г.
* Вашингтон*
  Акшобхья дас           - уроженцы Украины. Ученики Е С Тамала Кришна Госвами.
  Лила шакти деви даси         муж и жена. Получили гаятри мантру.
*******************

----------


## Danil

2012.12.05, Алматы, лекция Я - лидер

Скачать: http://files.mail.ru/8WQZG9
Также доступна в аудиозаписях группы в "контакте": http://vk.com/audio?album_id=31704816&id=-1637040

----------


## Грамани дас

> 2012.12.05, Алматы, лекция Я - лидер
> 
> Скачать: http://files.mail.ru/8WQZG9
> Также доступна в аудиозаписях группы в "контакте": http://vk.com/audio?album_id=31704816&id=-1637040


Большущее спасибо! Очень хотел прослушать он-лайн, но не успел

----------


## Danil

2012.11.30, Вриндаван, ШБ06.04.12
2012.12.01, Вриндаван, ШБ06.04.14

Скачать: http://files.mail.ru/YLY0RV
Также доступны в аудиозаписях группы: http://vk.com/audio?album_id=31704816&id=-1637

----------


## Danil

2012.10.18, Алматы, ШБ07.13.27
2012.12.06, Алматы, Ананда

Скачать: http://files.mail.ru/4RF5PN
Также доступны в аудиозаписях группы: http://vk.com/audio?album_id=31704816&id=-1637040

----------


## Danil

2012.12.08, Алматы, Беседы между Кришной и Рукмини
2012.12.09, Алматы, Положение общества - Распространение книг (киртан вырезан, только лекция)
2012.12.09, Алматы, Положение общества - Киртан - Распространение книг (лекция + киртан)

Скачать: http://files.mail.ru/Q87SKJ
Также доступны в аудиозаписях группы: http://vk.com/audio?album_id=31704816&id=-1637040

----------


## Danil

2012.12.11, Алматы, лекция Кто в доме главный

Скачать: http://files.mail.ru/WUG9G1
Также доступна в аудиозаписях группы: http://vk.com/audio?album_id=31704816&id=-1637040

----------


## Свeта

Отрывок из вчерашней лекции Гуру Махараджа о любви от Маллика Малы д.д.

"Мы говорим сегодня о любви. Сложная тема. Когда вы слышите такие слова, как «любовь, равенство, братство», будьте осторожны, эти слова парализуют волю, они очень могущественны, нужно посмотреть, что скрывается за ширмой этих слов. Мантра «Я тебя люблю!» - самая сильная мантра! А для чего она произносится? Когда вы говорите  какому-то человеку «я тебя люблю» от всего сердца, он теряет волю перед вами,  и вы управляете им. Но в какой-то момент он тоже будет управлять вами.  «Я тебя тоже люблю!» - не так ли? И теперь - кто кого? Кто кого любит больше, кто для кого сделал больше - устраивается соревнование. Это кама - вожделение, это не любовь. Кама всю жизнь сражается и выясняет. Это не та любовь, о которой говорится в Священных Писаниях. Люди принимают вожделение за любовь, потому что там есть тонкий вкус, напоминающий любовь, и они наслаждаются именно вкусом или расой. Даже утратой люди тоже наслаждаются, драматизируют, вызывают внутри себя эти воспоминания вновь и вновь, рассказывают об этом другим. Все это извращенные вкусы. Сейчас мир полон извращенных вкусов вплоть до однополых браков, которые мы называем любовью.

Как бы это не показалось странным, но можно полюбить любого человека. Как это возможно, скажете вы? Любовь на физическом уровне всегда двойственна. Нравится-не нравится, симпатия-антипатия. От любви до ненависти, говорят, один шаг.  Сначала обнажают люди тела, а потом они обнажают характеры, и это уже не так приятно. Кого-то вы когда-то любили, а потом почувствовали к нему отвращение.  Как можно почувствовать отвращение к любому человеку, который вам просто надоел, также мы можем настроить себя на любовь. Как? Чтобы сохранить отношения, нужно перейти от симпатии и антипатии  на следующий уровень  интеллектуальный. Этот уровень единства, имперсональный уровень, мы просто интеллектуализируем, немного как бы отстраняемся, говорим самим себе  есть же дети, родственники, друзья общие, общее имущество, в конце концов. Размышляя об этом, мы можем дальше сохранять отношения, правда, не бесконечно долго, потому что человек ищет вкус. Так может ли неприятный человек вам вновь стать приятным? Может! Если он совершит ради вас великую жертву, которая затронет ваше сердце, и вы удивитесь, как этот человек мог такое сделать, а ведь вы не ожидали от него этого, это переворачивает ваши представления о нем.

Нам бросаются в глаза яркие люди, которые способны производить впечатление, а это все  чушь, игры. Любовь таится в скрытых местах, которые не выставляются напоказ. Кто-то очень незаметный может ради вас жизнь отдать, а тот, на кого вы надеялись, в сложной ситуации может легко предать. Когда мы наконец ослепнем к внешним обманчивым вещам и захотим видеть глубину,  мы найдем любовь. Но вокруг столько развлечений - чувства требуют свое, вожделение в обществе растет, мы гоняемся за мишурой этого мира, а находим лишь опустошение и одиночество…Что же делать? Нужно заняться бхакти-йогой - это осознанный путь  трансформации сердца. Сначала нужно развить любовь к Богу, потом полюбить все Его творение, каждого человека, как Его частицу. Путь любви  это не путь самовозвеличивания, это путь жервты. Любовь  это дыхание души, ее вечная деятельность, именно поэтому мы все ищем любви. Тело к любви не способно, это просто автомат, данный нам природой. Вы не напрягаетесь, чтобы выделить соляную кислоту в желудке или ферменты в поджелудочной железе, вы даже не задумываетесь о том, как вы дышите, соображаете, это делается на автомате. Наш ум автоматичен,  эмоции приходят, уходят, что-то мы скрываем, чем-то мы гордимся, даже внутри себя мы расщеплены на «нравится-не нравится». Нет единства на уровне тела грубого и тонкого. Если мы не уделяем внимания душе, то мы просто действуем на запрограммированном автоматическом уровне, движимые вожделением. Мужской автомат и женский автомат. Любовь находится совсем в другой стороне, это деятельность души и нам предстоит открыть самих себя. Наш эгоизм постоянно требует чего-то от других, находится в претензии. Любовь же ничего не требует, она служит. Там, где есть служение - там непременно возникнет любовь. Мать любит любого ребенка, даже если его не любит никто, потому что там, где есть жертва, возникает любовь. Любовь человека делает очень возвышенным, красивым. Человек преображается даже внешне, когда любит. Чем больше лет супруги любят друг друга, тем краше они становятся. Красота притягательна, потому что за ней стоит любовь. Эта сила известна всем, именно поэтому так популярен стал макияж  - это подделка под любовь. Знаете , когда вы станете самым красивым и самым счастливым? Не удивляйтесь,  в старости. Именно в этот период жизни, если человек прожил правильно, он становится ближе к душе, а значит становится более любящим и красивым. Это не красота тела, это сияющая красота, согревающая всех, которая идет изнутри. Настоящее мастерство приходит в преклонном возрасте, чувства таких людей всегда свежие, они не перестают удивляться каждый день привычным вещам. Раньше с возрастом люди мудрели, помогали младшим. А сейчас мало, чем отличаются стар и млад.  Один старый дурак, другой - молодой дурак, которые не способны ничем друг другу помочь. Любовь - это аспирантура жизни, а нужно пройти школу жизни, выучить науку взаимоотношений. Тот, кому мы сделали добро, становится нашим близким.

Не разводитесь! Учитесь любить! Сможем ли мы добраться до глубины сердца другого человека, ведь это не так просто? В невежестве мы любим только себя, нам очень дороги наши собственные мысли, убеждения, чувства, нас интересует наше мнение. В страсти появляется  отражение любви, на какое-то время, ослепленные страстью мы заинтересовываемся другим, его чувствами, его желаниями, правда, когда страсть уходит мы впадаем в обиды и в невежество, опять зацикливаемся на себе. Нужно идти путем йоги, бхакти-йоги, йоги для разума, для сердца, которая готовит нас для великой жертвы, когда мы научимся любить самозабвенно. Откуда взялись все шедевры этого мира? Они были созданы любовью, которая была способна пожертвовать собой. Это и есть путь любви!"

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Инициация во Вриндаване 
 16 ноября 2012г.
*Москва*
  Супрасада дас
  Бхима дас



Может быть, кто-нибудь знает Супрасада даса? Он на этой фотографии.

----------


## Danil

2012.12.15, Алматы, Брант_лекция Гопи получают послание Кришны

Скачать: http://files.mail.ru/SF7YDV
Также доступна в аудиозаписях группы: http://vk.com/audio?album_id=31704816&id=-1637040

----------


## Danil

2012.12.12, Алматы, О Святом Имени
2012.12.14, Алматы, Кто ты любовь
2012.12.16, Алматы, Воскресная программа
2012.12.16, Алматы, Про Марафон
2012.12.18, Алматы, ШБ 1.2.17

Скачать: http://files.mail.ru/UG06Z3
Также доступна в аудиозаписях группы: http://vk.com/audio?album_id=31704816&id=-1637040

----------


## Вистара дас

Публичная лекция "Кто ты, Любовь?" в Алматы - 14.12.12
http://www.ahakimov.ru/news/206.html

----------


## Ishu-priya das

Харе Кришна. Слава Шри Гуру и Гоуранге, слава Шриле Прабхупаде.
Санкиртана ягья ки-джай!
Примите мои поклоны.
Я хочу получить лекцию которую Гурудев давал в этом году во вриндаване после Гаура пурнимы в месте около Гопишвара Махадева. Эта лекция особенная!Гурудев говарил после Ачьютатмы прабху. У меня диктафон отключился но я видел минимум 8 записывающих устройств. Этой лекции не оказалось в записях которые выложили на майл файлы, а ссылки были на сайте вконтакте.
С уважением, ваш слуга Ишу-прия дас.

----------


## Ishu-priya das

Харе Кришна.
Еще меня интересует кто отвечает за фото-архив Гурудева.

----------


## Вистара дас

Фотоархив ведет Виталий Тезяев из Нижнего Новгорода: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/member.php?u=2245
Все лекции из Вриндавана есть у Данила Колобаева, он их выкладывает по мере обработки: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/member.php?u=273

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> Дорогие преданные!
> 
> В Омске в январе состоится "школа лидеров" с участием Чайтанья Чандра Чарана Прабху.
> Если я не ошибаюсь, то это именно его проект.
> 
> Информация о мероприятии здесь: http://radhagovinda.ru/feed/seminar-lider


  Прямая трансляция из Омска: http://vedamedia.ru/live/omsk/

----------


## Yury

> Прямая трансляция из Омска: http://vedamedia.ru/live/omsk/


Спасибо! Также прямая трансляция доступна прямиком на http://radhagovinda.ru/
А вот первый репортаж: http://radhagovinda.ru/feed/den-perviy-vstrecha

----------


## Danil

2012.11.05, Вриндаван
2012.11.08, Вриндаван, ШБ06.03.18
2012.11.14, Вриндаван, Ответы на вопросы
2012.11.15, Вриндаван, БГ 13.8-12
2012.11.16, Вриндаван, БГ 4.34 + инициация
2012.11.16, Вриндаван, БГ 4.34
2012.11.17, Вриндаван, Даршан с Бхакти Ананта Кришной Госвами
2012.11.17, Вриндаван, Уход Шрилы Прабхупады
2012.11.xx, Вриндаван, ШБ 6.3.28
2012.11.xx, Вриндаван, ШБ 6.3.29
2012.11.xx, Вриндаван, ШБ 6.3.30-31
2012.11.xx, Вриндаван, ШБ 6.3.33
2012.11.xx, Вриндаван, ШБ 6.3.34-35
2012.11.xx, Вриндаван, ШБ 6.4 Суммарий
2012.11.xx, Вриндаван, ШБ 6.4.1-4
2012.11.xx, Вриндаван, ШБ 6.4.5
2012.11.xx, Вриндаван, ШБ 6.4.6-9
2012.11.xx, Вриндаван, ШБ 6.4.10-11
http://files.mail.ru/D8114AEF41814C8AA79BE47CAF7F9E5C
http://files.mail.ru/4B978A515144426A8D5631DBE9BBE1E7

2012.12.19, Алматы, Осторожно лень
2012.12.20, Алматы, ШБ 1.2.21
2012.12.21, Алматы, Кришна воздвигает крепость Двараку, Освобождение Мучукунды
2012.12.21, Алматы, Мантра-медитация
2012.12.22, Алматы, Кришна женится на пяти царевнах
2012.12.23, Алматы, Гита Джаянти
2012.12.25, Алматы, 6 врагов
2012.12.25, Алматы, ШБ 1.1.6
Скачать: http://files.mail.ru/3DC07CC0A4304B5987A36123D1B58216

Также доступны в аудиозаписях группы: http://vk.com/audio?album_id=31704816&id=-1637040

----------


## Danil

Ссылки на исправленные лекции по Бхагаватам из предыдущего поста (добавлены даты вместо xx):
http://files.mail.ru/4FABA0FCD67641F5891935FCB7DFAD3B
http://files.mail.ru/1AEA324FCA3E477291B24D7482A184BA

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Вьяса-пуджа Его Милости Чайтанья Чандра Чарана прабху будет праздноваться в Маяпуре 22 марта, за пять дней до Гаурапурнимы. Харе Кришна.

----------


## Вистара дас

С Вопросами и предложениями по служению обращайтесь к ответственному за пребывание в Индии и проведения Вьясапуджи, Вайкунтха-прия дас. vaikunthapriya@mail.ru +919635597576

----------


## Danil

2013.01.18, Екатеринбург, Встреча учеников Вопросы и ответы
Скачать: http://files.mail.ru/1E5F53D44C944559B6EAB27C0DB2DB2A

Также доступны в аудиозаписях группы: http://vk.com/audios-1637040?album_id=33237135

----------


## Natasha Suomi

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны.

Огромное спасибо за Ваше ответственное служение по предоставлению лекций Его Милости Чайтаньи Чандра Чарана Прабху! 

Я бы очень хотела найти аудиозаписи (или даже видео), где Его Милость ведет утренние/вечерние службы, Гуру пуджу. Также, например, Дамодараштаку и еще какие-либо бхаджаны. Пожалуйста, поделитесь!  :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху о проведении Вьяса-пуджи:



> Мы уже неоднократно обсуждали вопрос с омовением стоп. Меня расстраивает то, что мы снова и снова возвращаемся к этой теме. Ответ вы все уже знаете - абхишеку стоп проводить не нужно. Но поскольку кто-то уже делал абхишеку фотографии стоп и очень хочет это делать, то я сказал, что не запрещаю. Однако, это не является стандартом проведения Вьяса-пуджи. В этом нет никакой необходимости, это всего лишь уступка. Я бы не хотел чтобы мы придумывали какие-то "новые" стандарты. Если мои ученики хотят иметь стандарт моей Вьяса-пуджи,  то он прост - не проводите абхишеку вообще. 
> 
> В.сл. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран дас.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Празднование Вьяса-пуджи Гуру Махараджа в Маяпуре переносится на 24 марта.

----------


## Danil

> Празднование Вьяса-пуджи Гуру Махараджа в Маяпуре переносится на 24 марта.


Перенесли обратно на 22 марта:

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные.

Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны

«Хотелось как лучше, а получилось как всегда…»

Иногда, организуешь мероприятия и хочется, чтобы как можно больше преданных были счастливы. Но, как только начинаешь что-то ДЕЛАТЬ, появляется столько неожиданных обстоятельств, что зачастую, сделать всех довольными одновременно, становится просто невозможно. Конечно, можно вспомнить классическую фразу: «не ошибается тот, кто ничего не делает», но это письмо не об этом.

Позвольте объяснить.

Вначале мы запланировали праздновать Вьяса-пуджу Гуру Махараджа в Маяпуре - 22 марта, затем изменили на 24 марта. А теперь, вынуждены, снова изменить дату на 22 марта.

Это связано с тем, что 24 марта будет проходить семинар Гуру Махараджа по программе фестиваля Гаура-пурнимы и другие мероприятия, которые невозможно отменить или передвинуть.

Таким образом, провести Вьяса-пуджу без накладок, с удобным временем, получается только – 22 марта.

Мы искренне надеемся, что повторное изменение даты Вьяса-пуджи на 2 дня не принесет беспокойства большому количеству преданных, которые уже путешествуют по Индии и заранее купили билеты. И приносим свои извинения тем преданным, пребывание которых, в Маяпуре, не совпадет с датой Вьяса-пуджи.

Поверьте, хотели как лучше, и вот что получилось:

*Программа Гуру Махараджа на фестивале Гаура-пурнима в Маяпуре:*

*16 – 21 марта - посещение Навадвипа-мандала-парикрамы

22 марта – Вьяса-пуджа в 11:00

23 марта – Катание на лодках с учениками, по Ганге – 16:00

23,24,25 марта – семинар «Вайшнава ке – какой же ты вайшнав?» в 10:00

27 марта – Инициация в 9:00*

Ваши слуги, Оргкомитет.

----------


## Danil

> Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны.
> 
> Огромное спасибо за Ваше ответственное служение по предоставлению лекций Его Милости Чайтаньи Чандра Чарана Прабху! 
> 
> Я бы очень хотела найти аудиозаписи (или даже видео), где Его Милость ведет утренние/вечерние службы, Гуру пуджу. Также, например, Дамодараштаку и еще какие-либо бхаджаны. Пожалуйста, поделитесь!


Харе Кришна!
К сожалению, такие записи редки, надо искать :-(

----------


## Вистара дас

У меня есть записи Нрисимха-пранамы, Гаура-арати в 2-я вариантах и Дамодарааштака. Постараюсь выложить в ближайшее время

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> Перенесли обратно на 22 марта....
> 
> Ваши слуги, Оргкомитет.


Ну что ж, при таком плотном графике, это понятно :swoon: .

----------


## Natasha Suomi

> У меня есть записи Нрисимха-пранамы, Гаура-арати в 2-я вариантах и Дамодарааштака. Постараюсь выложить в ближайшее время


О, спасибо! Буду ждать!

----------


## Mathura-darshi das

Харе Кришна! Мои поклоны!!! Вайшнавы подскажите будет ли где-то он-лайн трансляция Вьяса Пуджи Гуру?

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

*Рассказ Девакинанданы прабху 
*
*********************************************************
Харе Кришна, Дорогие преданные!
Хочу поделиться тем, как прошла Вьяса-пуджа Гуру Махараджа в Шридхам Маяпуре. 
В этот солнечный день, в 9 часов мы с Гуру Махараджем выехали навстречу Навадвипа-мандала-прикрамы, чтобы выразить почтение паломникам. Это было необычное завершение парикрамы. Прабхавишну прабху устроил киртан и "взорвал" всех. Преданные начали обниматься и бросали  друг в друга пушпу. Пыль стояла столбом. Гирлянды, словно чакры летали над головами преданных. Несколько гирлянд попало в Гуру Махараджа, который в экстазе прыгал на киртане и был полностью счастлив и удовлетворен.
В 11.00 киртаном началось празднование Вьяса-пуджи. Около 12 мы встретили Гуру Махараджа. Вначале Гуру Махарадж предложил гирлянду своему духовному учителю - Его Святейшеству Шриле Джайпатака Свами. Затем спел гурув-аштаку перед изображением своего духовного учителя, а матушка Гоуричандрика провела арати. Гуру Махараджа пригласили на вьяса-асану, и старшие преданные зачитали свои подношения, прославляя Его качества. 
После подношений началась Гуру-пуджа. Преднные начали предлагать пушпу, которой было настолько много, что стопы Гуру Махараджа полностью утопали в лепестках роз. Я старался расчищать стопы от пушпы, но преданные снова и снова сыпали её, и стопы Гуру махараджа заново утопали в лепестках роз. 
В это время Гуру махарадж сидел полностью погруженный в медитации на духовного учителя и всё подношение предлагал ему. Киртан ускорялся. Преданные начали танцевать. В какой-то момент Гуру Махарадж открыл глаза, и, увидев танцующих учеников, начал забрасывать их пушпой со своих стоп. Это было подобно взрыву. Гуру Махарадж огромными горстями бросал лепестки в преданных.  Я еле успевал собирать со стоп пушпу и насыпать ее на колени Гуру махараджу, чтобы Он снова осыпал преданных. Это было настоящим трансцендентным весельем. В этот момент, мне стало понятно, что это и есть та самая абхишека стоп духовного учителя, о которой мы так давно мечтали, только вместо воды здесь были лепестки роз. 
Особенность этой Вьяса-пуджи, в том, что было много цветов. Все помещение было украшено гирляндами и благоухающими жасминами. И когда началось пушпанджали, снова принесли большие корзины лепестков роз. Я подумал: «Куда же их сыпать? Ведь все вокруг, и вьяса-асана, и преданные, и Гуру Махарадж были засыпаны лепестками после гуру-пуджи». И снова начался дождь из цветов, - пушпанджали.
В конце праздника, Гуру Махараджу предложили маха-торт. Над украшением этого торта  трудились матаджи из Санкт-Петербурга. И, хотя на Вьяса-пудже было около 400 человек (а к прасаду еще подтянулись), многим удалось получить его дважды. Гуру Махарадж с сияющей улыбкой, вместе с матушкой Гоуричандрикой раздавали торт, а преданные дарили свои подарки и подношения. 
Принимал прасад Гуру Махарадж вместе с друзьями, в пентхаусе вайшнавской академии. Ученики приготовили пир из 108 блюд. 

В празднование Вьяса-пуджи участвовало много преданных. Вся организация была распределена на департаменты. Ананда Говардхан прабху  организовал киртаны и хороший звук. Наика-наянанвита матаджи вместе с преданными красиво украсила алтарь и подготовила парафернарии к пудже. Самым сложным департаментом занимался Радха Говинда прабху. Он организовал приготовление прасада для Гуру махараджа в 6 кухнях. Составил меню пира, который преданные хорошо оценили. Гауранга Према прабху взял на себя не самое почетное служение – хозяйственный департамент. Вместе с преданными отлично убрали помещение гошалы и помогли украсить его. Координировал организацию Вьяса-пуджи Вайкунтха-прия прабху. Но более всего всех поразила Лалита Сакхи матаджи. К каждой части программы Вьса-пуджи она написала стихи и очень душевно прославляла и приглашала преданных зачитать подношения, создавая при этом уютную, домашнюю атмосферу Вьяса-пуджи. Супруг матаджи Лалита Сакхи, Ашва Хари прабху,взялся за украшение зала. 
Особой благодарности заслуживают те преданные, имен которых я просто не смогу здесь перечислить. Они своими пожертвованиями и смиренным служением сделали все так, что Вьяса-пуджа очень понравилась матушке Гоуричандрике и Гуру Махараджу. 
 Ваш слуга Девакинандана дас

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Мое редактирование рассказа Девакинанданы прабху о Вьяса-пудже заключалось только в удалении лишних запятых  :buket: .

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Рассказ матаджи Лалита Сакхи деви даси о праздновании Вьяса-пуджи Гуру Махараджа

****************************************************************
*Новый рассказ-отчет о проведении пятой Вьяса-пуджи нашего Гуру Махараджа Его Милости Чайтанья Чандра Чарана Прабху в Шри Дхам Маяпуре.*

Здравствуйте, дорогие вайшнавы! Примите мои смиренные поклоны! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде! Вся слава Гуру Махараджу! 

Этим рассказом я хочу прославить все возможное, что связано с милостью нашего Гурудева. Насколько позволит мое красноречие и вдохновение, я постараюсь донести до всех вас послание любви из Шри Маяпур Дхамы. 

Подготовка к празднованию Вьяса-пуджи началась задолго до самого праздника. Она началась с того, что к нам приехал ответственный за проведение этого мероприятия Вайкунтха Прия прабху. Знакомство с ним внесло ясность в мою голову, и я с энтузиазмом стала действовать, согласно его грамотно построенным инструкциям. В результате подготовки мероприятия им было организовано несколько департаментов. В каждом департаменте был свой лидер. За прасад отвечали Радха Говинда прабху и Дхананджая прабху, за звук Ананда Говардхан прабху, за хозблок Гауранга Према прабху, за алтарь - матаджи Найка-Наянанвита, за украшения зала отвечал мой муж Асвахари прабху. Так слаженно мы начали подготовку к церемонии.

За три дня до праздника матаджи Шри Мандала, которая живет в Маяпуре, приступила к приготовлению Маха-торта, который в день Вьяса-пуджи преданные щедро украсили фруктами. Торт был очень большой, может быть 1х2 метра, и очень вкусный. Эта добрая и безотказная матаджи не первый год радует нас своими шедеврами.

В этом году по милости преданных мы проводили Вьяса-пуджу в просторном и благостном месте, на втором этаже коровника ИСККОН. За день до Вьяса-пуджи хоздепартамент навел порядок в месте проведения мероприятия на территории Гошалы, преданные постарались вычистить все стены, пол и потолок. Похоже, что такой чистоты там давно не было.

Уже вечером преданные стали готовить прасад для Гуру Махараджа. Прасада для преданных было заказано очень много, за его приготовление взялись вайшнавы из русского кафе. 

С вечера местные флористы приступили к украшению Гошалы. Стемнело быстро,  индусы были готовы работать и в темноте, мы не нашли для них лампу, но вскоре их босс привез свет, и работа продолжилась при сиянии лампочки. Я уехала домой, готовиться к ответственному мероприятию. Мне предстояла роль ведущей.

С раннего утра преданные стали стекаться в Гошалу и предлагать свою помощь в оформлении помещения. Работы было много, но общими усилиями мы успели закончить все во время.

И вот начался киртан! Все ждали Гуру Махараджа. И он, конечно же, пришел! У главного входа несколько девушек танцевали под звуки киртана, выстроившись в ряд, а со второго этажа сыпалась пушпа из лепестков роз. Гуру Махарадж поднимался на встречу с нами. Интересно, что он чувствовал в эти минуты, когда перед ним открылся этот зал, в котором не было видно стен и потолка, все было украшено гирляндами. Гуру Махарадж прошел и сел на место киртани, напротив алтаря и Вьяса-асаны, и стал петь прославление Гуру, а Матушка Гаурачандрика начала проводить пуджу для Джаяпатаки Свами. Все хором мы слились в мелодии Шри Шри Гурв-аштаки.

Так началась Вьяса-пуджа.



"Сегодня торжественный день!

В честь Вьясадевы мы здесь собрались!

Сегодня мы славу Вайшнаву поем,

В честь Гурудева мы в звуке слились!



Сегодня удачливый день! 

Учитель так близко, нам смотрит в глаза.

По милости Гуру, Шри Дхам Маяпур

Веревкою премы нас крепко связал.



Сегодня особенный день!

Как труден и долог без Гуру был путь!

Кто в сердце Вайшнава защиту обрел,

Уже не захочет себя обмануть.



Сегодня значительный день!

Для искренних душ, кого Бог покорил,

Кто тверд был и верен обетам своим, 

Кто миссии Гуру всю жизнь посвятил!"

После приветственной речи ведущего, Девакинандана прабху пригласил Гуру Махараджа на Вьяса-асану и начал свой рассказ о значении и важности Вьяса пуджи. Следующим этапом церемонии были подношения от почетных гостей Гуру Махараджа. 



"Настало время подношений.

Как много важного нам хочется сказать,

Чтоб Гуру Махараджа вдохновляя,

Словами преданности радость передать!"

Первым мы пригласили на сцену друга Гуру Махараджа, человека, который с честью несет звание вайшнава. Благодаря его яркой проповеди, тонкому чувству юмора многие граждане СНГ и зарубежья не замечают, как после тяжелой жизни в забвении они оказываются в сари и дхоти. Так исцеляет сердца Аударья Дхама Прабху. И в этот день он пришел, чтобы поздравить своего дорогого друга и нашего духовного учителя. И как всегда вдохновлял нас, прославляя наших дорогих Гурудева и Гурумати.

В числе почетных гостей, которые выразили свое признание Гуру Махараджу были такие передовики русского ИСККОН, как матаджи Рукмавати, Шринатхаджи прабху, Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами, Ангира Муни прабху, Шачи Кумар прабху, Враджендра Кумар прабху, Уттама-шлока прабху, а так же президент питерской ятры Ачьютатма прабху. Все они радовали Гурудева воспоминаниями, делясь с нами этими бесценными моментами из жизни Гуру Махараджа.

Ученики Гуру Махараджа также вдохновляли его своими подношениями, наполненными искренним желанием и решимостью служить миссии Гурудева. Ангарам прабху преподнес Гуру Махараджу красивую книгу подношений от всех учеников московской ятры. Книгу верстал Мади Кумар прабху, получилось настоящее произведение книжного печатного искусства как дань преданности Гуру. Так же свои подношения прочитали Радха Говинда прабху, Элада Радхика матаджи, Омбиджакара прабху и Девакинандана прабху. Все преданные несли один дух в своих посланиях - дух любви и преданности Гуру и благодарность за счастье в сознании Кришны.

После подношений настало время Гурупуджи.

”О, духовный учитель, о океан милости и друг падших душ, ты наставник и господин преданных. О, господин! Будь милостив ко мне и позволь мне укрыться под сенью твоих лотосных стоп. Пусть слава о тебе разнесется по всем трем мирам!”

Всем преданным раздали пушпу, которой было очень много. Под мелодию Гуруванданам мы стали предлагать лепестки стопам Гуру Махараджа. Еще немного и стопы Гуру были бы усыпаны по колено. Пушпу разгребали заботливые преданные, укладывая ее по сторонам вдоль подиума, на котором стояла Вьяса-асана. В один момент Гурудев взял охапку пушпы и стал осыпать ею нас. Он собирал всю пушпу со своих стоп и кидал ее в нас, пока она не закончилась. Он так смеялся, он так искренне радовался, так искренне, как радуется отец, играя со своими детьми. Море пушпы подарило нам море счастья!

И после этого цветочного дождя настало время церемонии пушпанджали. Когда я объявила о ее начале, зал разразился смехом. Как здесь можно не засмеяться, когда только что было ни что иное, как пушпанджали.



"Пушпанджали! Как много смысла в этом подношении!

Мы предлагаем лепестки любви стопам Учителя!

Мы предлагаем жизнь свою и верность Истине,

И сердце Гурудеву отдаем".

Девакинандана прабху читал мантры, и мы снова осыпали Гуру Махараджа пушпой из лепестков роз. Цветочный дождь продолжался! Так мы обменялись трансцендентной любовью со своим духовным учителем, который бесконечно милостив к нам и сердце которого способно принимать и отдавать любовь.

Преданные обступили Вьяса-асану и не расходились. Чтобы создать свободное пространство вокруг Гуру Махараджа, я пошла на хитрость, сказав, чтобы все рассаживались по местам, для объявления следующей номинации праздника. И так протяжно начала объявлять:

«На сцену просим... 

                                      Маха-торт»



Мы, в заключении нашей встречи.

И щедрый Гуру Махарадж

Нас всех нектаром обеспечит.



Мы в благодарности ему

Смиренно головы склоняем:

”Для нас – Вы лучший из людей!

Мы ценим Вас и поздравляем!”



Все снова обступили Гуру Махараджа. Он отведал кусочек торта, после чего Матушка Гаурачандрика подошла к Гурудеву и, присев рядом, стала любезно раздавать Маха-торт для матаджи, принимая его из рук своего мужа и одаривая каждую из нас улыбкой. Преданные подносили свои подарки и поклоны. 

В заключении Гуру Махарадж сказал свою речь, в которой прославил Шрилу Прабхупаду, указав на то, что Вьяса-пуджа Гуру не должна быть пышнее, чем Вьяса-пуджа Шрилы Прабхупады. Весь смысл его послания был направлен на то, чтобы ставить в центр Шрилу Прабхупаду.

Какой же у нас замечательный духовный учитель! Он самый лучший для нас, для нашего сердца. Он тот, через кого мы понимаем и принимаем наставления Шрилы Прабхупады. Он заражает нас любовью к Прабхупаде, к его миссии и миссии Господа Чайтаньи! Наш Гуру Махарадж - это подарок российскому обществу сознания Кришны и всему человечеству от его духовного учителя - Джаяпатаки Свами, который и в этот раз послал своих гонцов, чтобы выразить любовь своему духовному сыну. Слуги Махараджа преподнесли нашему Гурудеву торт и Гирлянду от Джаяпатака Свами.

После праздника всех преданных пригласили вкусить прасад. Всего пришло около 400 гостей, и, тем не менее, прасада осталось очень много. Все, кто был в Гошале, знают, как много местных туристов и бенгальских преданных посещают это место. Преданные стали кормить прасадом этих милых людей, которые были в полном экстазе от милости наших вайшнавов. 

Гуру Махарадж со своими почетными гостями перешел в пентхаус Вайшнавской академии, где для него было предложено, как сказал Девакинандана прабху, 108 блюд. После того, как Гурудев с гостями вкусили прасад, все преданные, которые ждали маха-прасад от Гуру Махараджа, отправились на крышу академии и продолжили там пир.

Вечером того же дня, мы пошли к Джаяпатаке Свами, чтобы выразить ему благодарность за нашего Гурудева. В подарок мы преподнесли ему красивый торт в виде сердца, приготовленный специально для Махараджа. Он не ест сахар, и поэтому основной торт был с сахаром, а сверху основного торта был второй слой торта в виде сердца, приготовленный специально для Махараджа по его любимому рецепту. Вечером он давал лекцию на крыше Лотус-билдинга. Увидев необычных гостей с тортом в руках и гирляндой, он дал нам слово. Поблагодарив Его Святейшество за счастье в сознании Кришны, мы прославили ИСККОН, Шрилу Прабхупаду и всех гуру ИСККОН под громкие возгласы преданных: «Харииии бол!» Он в свою очередь рассказал всем, что мы его духовные внуки и прославил своего духовного сына, нашего Гуру Махараджа. Джаяпатака Махарадж говорил, улыбаясь, что наш Гуру Махарадж наотрез отказывает ему в посещении своей Вьяса-пуджи, понимая свое положение ученика. Так же Джаяпатака Свами сказал всем присутствующим, что один не осилит подаренный торт, чем вызвал восторг у преданных.

Подношение-благодарность ЕС Джаяпатаке Свами от учеников ЕМ Чайтаньи Чандра Чарана Прабху на открытке:



"Dear Jayapataka Swami,

Please accept our humble obeisances. All glories to Srila Prabhupada! 

In the auspicious Vaysa Puja day of our spiritual master, Chaitanya Chandra Charan Prabhu, we want to express our gratitude for the generosity of your heart. We deeply appreciate the gift you gave us, our spiritual master, who under your guidance became an invaluable contribution to ISKCON and to humanity.

We promise you to become dignified disciples of your spiritual son and to take Sri Chaitanya Mahaprabhu's and Srila Prabhupada's mission as our life and soul.

Your servants,

disciples of Chaitanya Chandra Charan Prabhu".

А на следующий день мы отправились кататься на лодках. Три с половиной часа киртана на водах священной Ганги в день экадаши - с Гуру Махараджем! Всего было три лодки, их скрепили вместе, и все мы могли видеть друг друга и слышать киртан от Гуру Махараджа, Гаурачандрики Матушки и Девакинанданы прабху. 

Матушка Гаурачандрика так нежно пела для Господа, а Гуру Махарадж поливал нас водой из Ганги, набранной в бутылки, и снова, как вчера, он смеялся и радовался, и мы радовались вместе с ним, подставляя свои головы священным брызгам. Всем сполна досталась эта милость - жидкая трансцендентная любовь из рук Гуру. Вечером, когда уже стемнело, мы вернулись на берег. Все стали выгружаться из лодок, уставшие, но в полном экстазе. Абхай Ананда прабху умудрился упасть за борт и полностью омыться. И так удачно он упал в священную воду, что тут же получил милость: Девакинандана прабху сказал, что у Гуру Махараджа вырубило свет, а Абхай Ананда прабху оказался профессиональным электриком. Так он починил проводку, которая полностью пришла в негодность и перегорела, и тем самым смог удовлетворить Гуру. Я почувствовала могущество Гуру Махараджа в этот момент, увидев, как Кришна Сам заботится о его комфорте и посылает нужных людей на помощь без промедления. 

В этот же вечер мы попросили Гуру Махараджа подписать книги-подарки для лидеров департаментов в благодарность за служение, он с радостью это сделал. И я счастливая уехала домой, с чувством, которое не променяю ни на какие богатства этого мира. Чувство благодарности духовному учителю - оно не покупается и не продается. Оно приходит тогда, когда мы понимаем - ЧТО для нас поистине самое главное в жизни и КТО для нас самый главный в жизни. 



Чувство глубокой благодарности за счастье в сознании Кришны пусть вечно будет с нами.


В служении Вам, дорогие вайшнавы, дорогие искренние преданные Кришны. Всегда у Ваших стоп, Лалита Сакхи деви даси.

Фотоотчет с Вьяса-пуджи смотрите здесь (для пользователей Фейсбук) - http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...0427240&type=1

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Александр Хакимов: Не тяните друг друга за уши!
19 февраля 2013

На прошлой неделе в Алматы с лекциями побывал уникальный человек, дело жизни которого – нести людям знания о вечных законах бытия

Александр Хакимов (Чайтанья Чандра Чаран дас) родился в Жамбылской области, вырос на Дальнем Востоке, познавал мир в Индии. Сегодня он известный специалист по ведической культуре, писатель, психолог, художник и философ. Путешествуя по миру, Александр делится с людьми полученными знаниями. Некоторыми секретами мудрости он поделился и с читателями "МК в Казахстане".

http://www.krishna.ru/news/announcem...3-hakimov.html

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Фотоотчет с Вьяса-пуджи смотрите здесь (для пользователей Фейсбук) - http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...0427240&type=1


А у меня чего-то не открывается  :sed:

----------


## Natasha Suomi

Дорогие преданные! Выложите, пожалуйста, подношения Е.М. Чайтаньи Чандра Чарана Прабху на Вьяса-пуджу Е.С. Джаяпатаке Свами Махараджа, какие у вас найдутся. Спасибо большое!

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> Дорогие преданные! Выложите, пожалуйста, подношения Е.М. Чайтаньи Чандра Чарана Прабху на Вьяса-пуджу Е.С. Джаяпатаке Свами Махараджа, какие у вас найдутся. Спасибо большое!


  Для этого нужно спросить разрешения у Гуру Махараджа.

----------


## Natasha Suomi

> Для этого нужно спросить разрешения у Гуру Махараджа.


Спасибо, я не знала. Однажды на сайте одного из Храмов я видела подношение Его Милости (не помню, какого года), поэтому думала, что их свободно выкладывают. Теперь буду знать  :smilies:

----------


## Дмитрий Владимирович

Харе Кришна! :vanca calpa: 
Уважаемые преданные, подскажите пожалуйста расписание поездок Гуру Махараджа на этот год.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> Уважаемые преданные, подскажите пожалуйста расписание поездок Гуру Махараджа на этот год.


 Харе Кришна, Дмитрий! Расписание поездок еще на стадии составления.

----------


## Дмитрий Владимирович

> Харе Кришна, Дмитрий! Расписание поездок еще на стадии составления.


Ок. Будем ждать. (его же тут выставят?)

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Антонина

Антонина была прислана ко мне аюрведическим доктором как безнадежно больная раком. Обычные врачи провели ей химиотерапию, но положительных результатов не было. Когда мы познакомились, она сказала мне, что хочет жить.
Я спросил ее:
— Зачем Вы жили все это время?
— Я жила для семьи и работы, — ответила, в конце концов, она. Было видно, что ей трудно придать смысл прожитой жизни.
— А зачем хотите жить дальше? — спросил я. Женщина задумалась, она не могла выразить то, что чувствовала, и сильно волновалась.
— Я не знаю, зачем жить дальше, но я чего-то главного не успела сделать, — она ждала помощи.
— Подумайте над этим. Если на самом деле Вам необходимо жить дальше, то Вы будете жить.
Она представилась православной христианкой, и мы заговорили о первой заповеди: «Возлюби Бога». Я посоветовал ей молиться Богу до тех пор, пока она не получит глубокое понимание этой заповеди. Кроме этого, я попросил ее оставить все греховные привычки, такие, как мясоедение, прием интоксикаций и прочее.
Через неделю мы снова встретились. Она выглядела более жизнерадостной, очень вдохновенно говорила о своих реализациях общения с Богом, а в конце сказала, что теперь она знает, зачем ей нужно жить. Высший смысл — это обрести любовь к Богу.
— Тогда Вы должны быть постоянно связаны с Богом, — сказал я и предложил ей на выбор повторять либо Иисусову молитву, либо Харе Кришна мантру.
Она выбрала Иисусову молитву. Я объяснил, как это нужно делать. Она поблагодарила и ушла. А через год я получил письмо от моего друга, аюрведического доктора:
«Дорогой Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху!
Я пишу Вам по просьбе Антонины, которой Вы помогли. Помните ее, больную раком? У нее пока все хорошо. Конечно же, она продолжает лечиться. Прекрасно понимает, что ее болезнь не шутка. Но чудо в том, что рак груди четвертой степени очень скоротечен, а она даже и не думает умирать. Метастазов, которые обычно должны быть, пока нет. Она радуется жизни. Естественно, немножко боится. Она молится Иисусовой молитвой, как Вы и посоветовали ей. Молится истово, и молитва эта, как она говорит, сама стала звучать в ее сердце и теперь всегда сопровождает ее. Также она говорит, что стала слышать голос, идущий из сердца и руководящий ею. И она доверяет этому голосу и следует ему. Самое удивительное, говорит она, что рак помог ей начать жить, ценить жизнь, уважать и прощать людей, любить близких. Она просила передать Вам искреннюю благодарность за Ваше внимание и заботу.
Спасибо Вам огромное...»

----------


## Говардхандхари дас



----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

А есть расписание поездок хотя бы на июнь-июль? У нас семья кандидатов в ученики Чайтанйа Чандра Чарана прабху едет на Украину в начале июня и интересуются, где он будет в это время.

----------


## Вистара дас

Харе Кришна! 
Точных планов поездок до сих пор нет, но предварительно было так:
- с 15 по 19 мая фестиваль бхакти-врикш в Алмате
- после выезд из Алматы в тур по России
- посещение нескольких уральских городов, возможно также Омск
- между ними 3-6 июня национальный совет в Тюмени
- далее Башкирия, Нижний Новгород, Спб (или после Москвы)
- с конца июня-начала июля и по 22 июля - Москва
- с 23 по 27 июля - Литовский фестиваль

Но все это очень предварительно и за достоверность данных ручаться не могу.
На Украине вроде бы в этом году не будет. Только если на фестивале Бхакти-Сангама

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тапа - аскеза – ограничивает нашу деятельность чувственного наслаждения. Чувства остаются незатронутыми – чистыми, восприимчивыми, острыми, чувствительными. У нас сохраняется достаточно энергии, чтобы правильно пользоваться чувствами. Непродолжительное время можно использовать чувства и понимать очень глубоко. Вы только посмотрите, как ученые внимательно изучают материальную природу, но при этом можно просто бросить взгляд и понять ее суть. Так быстро? Потому что говорится, что в гуне благости чувства становятся проводниками знания.

Т.е. используя те же чувства можно приобретать знания непосредственно. Для этого нужно научиться видеть не глазами и слышать не ушами, но слушать через уши и видеть через глаза посредством знания. Поэтому мы прибегаем к установкам вед. Веды – это и есть те самые знания, через которые можно увидеть все необходимые знания.  Чакшур гьяна(чакшур –видит, гьяна - знание) – видит знание. Веды говорят, что видит знание - не органы чувств. Органы чувств какие-то есть даже у простейших видов жизни, но они видят в соответствии со своим знанием этот окружающий мир.

Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху
3.10.01

----------


## Natasha Suomi

> Харе Кришна! 
> Точных планов поездок до сих пор нет, но предварительно было так:
> - с 15 по 19 мая фестиваль бхакти-врикш в Алмате
> - после выезд из Алматы в тур по России
> - посещение нескольких уральских городов, возможно также Омск
> - между ними 3-6 июня национальный совет в Тюмени
> - далее Башкирия, Нижний Новгород, Спб (или после Москвы)
> - с конца июня-начала июля и по 22 июля - Москва
> - с 23 по 27 июля - Литовский фестиваль
> ...


Харе Кришна, Дорогие Преданные!
Как можно узнать расписание точнее - июнь уже не за горами. Особенно интересует Санкт-Петербург.

----------


## Вистара дас

> Харе Кришна, Дорогие Преданные!
> Как можно узнать расписание точнее - июнь уже не за горами. Особенно интересует Санкт-Петербург.


Точное расписание поездок размещается на сайте www.ahakimov.ru в соответствующем разделе: http://www.ahakimov.ru/geo.html
Как появляется достоверная информация, она тут же публикуется. Следите за новостями или подпишитесь на рассылку сайта.

Сейчас по рекомендациям врачей Гуру Махарадж приостановил поездки. Как долго продлится пауза пока неизвестно. Ждем.

----------


## Natasha Suomi

Спасибо, буду следить за обновлениями

----------


## Дмитрий Владимирович

> Сейчас по рекомендациям врачей Гуру Махарадж приостановил поездки. Как долго продлится пауза пока неизвестно. Ждем.


Что случилось??? :shok:

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Что случилось???


Ну Вы же не думали, что тело Гуру Махараджа из нержавейки с титаном? Тело иногда нуждается в восстановлении. Вот и повод ученикам помолиться о его здоровье.

----------


## Chandrika

Харе Кришна! Есть ли какие нибудь новости? Как здоровье Махараджа?

----------


## Вистара дас

Со здоровьем все в порядке. В этой лекции (01.06.13) он говорит о своем вынужденном отдыхе, начиная с 28-й минуты. 
И вообще вся лекция очень полезная. Особенно для лидеров

----------


## Вистара дас

Харе Кришна! Гуру Махарадж отдохнул и скоро отправляется в тур  :smilies: 
Расписание поездок: http://www.ahakimov.ru/geo.html

Гурудев подтвердил, что он будет на фестивале бхакти-врикш "Гауранга", который пройдет в Нижнем Новгороде с 27 июля по 4 августа.
Подробная информация о фестивале: http://гаурафест.рф и http://vk.com/club39792938

И потом в Москву, примерно на 2 недели. То есть, ориентировочно, с 5 по 18 августа Гуру Махарадж будет в Москве!
Далее поедет в Санкт-Петербург.

Поступает много вопросов о лекциях в Москве. По этому вопросу можно связываться: vistara.ccc@gmail.com, skype: kolegov.viktor (Вистара дас) или kosovskiy@bk.ru, skype: konkosov (Кришна Каранам дас)

По многочисленным просьбам выкладываю инструкцию для тех, кто планирует получать посвящение: http://yadi.sk/d/eGDUW95Y6SATU

----------


## Вистара дас

Стало известно расписание публичных программ Александра Хакимова в Москве


приходите сами и приглашайте друзей!  :smilies: 

подробнее

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

*Рассказ нашего духовного брата Ишаны прабху из Смоленска о том, как он получал инициацию на фестивале Бхакти-врикш под Нижним Новгородом.*
*********************************************
   Гуру-Махарадж дал мне имя Ишана дас. В тот момент, когда я услышал свое новое имя, все волнения и беспокойства исчезли ,и я почувствовал радость, идущую откуда-то из сердца. Я засмеялся и пополз на четвереньках к Гуру-махараджу за четками.
  Когда Чайтанья Чандра Чаран махарадж давал даршан будущим ученикам, он спрашивал помимо прочего, какое имя хотел бы иметь преданный? Есть какие-нибудь пожелания? Махарадж пояснил, что так делал Джаяпатака Свами после того, как однажды он дал красивое имя одной матаджи из Латвии, но на латышском языке это слово звучало как «телега». Преданные оживились и начали высказывать свои просьбы. Гуру-махарадж много шутил и смеялся. Было здорово находиться там, рядом с ним, вместе с другими учениками. О своих пожеланиях я сказал, что хотел бы, если возможно, чтобы это было имя одного из спутников Господа, кого-то из Его преданных. Господа Чайтаньи? –Гурудев проявил некоторую заинтересованность. В результате появилось это имя Ишана дас. После инициации Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Махарадж стал объяснять значения имен, которые получили ученики. Я не подходил, думал сам узнаю, чье это имя. Но Гуру-махарадж заметил меня и сказал: «О, Ишана! Ишана – это слуга Господа Чайтаньи. Самый главный управляющий в доме Джаганатхи Мишры. Очень интересная личность, немногословен, но всегда все замечает и все понимает, что происходит в этом доме». Примерно так. Махарадж говорил с таким восхищением, что я немедленно проникся гордостью, за то, что меня назвали в честь такого замечательного спутника Господа Чайтаньи.
 Во время ягьи я находился рядом с Гурудевом и заметил, что он нездоров. Наверное поэтому он нечасто появлялся в нашем лагере. Я видел его всего лишь три раза – на даршане,на ягье и на Ратха-ятре. Праздник проходил в Нижнем Новгороде в парке. Там было очень много людей и наших тоже было много. Наш Гуру-махарадж шел перед колесницей и пел вместе с преданными, а Девакинандана заботливо держал над ним зонт, так как солнце палило нещадно. В конце аллеи колесница остановилась, и Ангира Муни прабху попросил Чайтанью Чандра Чарана Махараджа начать раздавать фрукты. Гуру-махарадж взошел на колесницу и стал осторожно бросать апельсины и бананы в руки всех желающих. Киртан, очень мощный, не прекращался ни на минуту. Я тоже решил получить милость в форме апельсина, вышел из киртана и подбежал к колеснице. Я протягивал руки вверх, но махарадж игнорировал меня, и я ничего не получал. В какой-то момент Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Махарадж посмотрел на меня, и я почувствовал, что он недоволен мной. Или показалось? Действительно это было несерьезно – бросать служение, бросать киртан и бегать за «милостью» в форме банана. Всю милость, какую только я смог в себя вместить, я получил вчера вместе с четками и новым именем. Гурудев все-таки бросил мне апельсин, и я вернулся в киртан.

----------


## Найика-наянанвита д.д.

Спасибо, Лакшалата бхакти, что поделились вдохновляющим рассказом! Через преданных больше узнаешь личность Гурудева и вообще - хоть как-то соприкасаешься с ним. Джай!!!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Дискуссия о санньясе отделена в раздел "Традиции и современность".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху:

Вопрос - Скажите пожалуйста почему в такой православной стране как Россия люди принимают кришнаизм?

Ответ - Никто не хочет становиться кришнаитами и я не хотел становиться кришнаитом. Не было никогда такой потребности у меня. И многие другие, которые пришли в Сознание Кришны, никогда не планировали становиться кришнаитами именно. Я искал любовь, искал чистый образ жизни, искал смысл жизни. Я не собирался становиться кришнаитом. Где я искал? Я искал, конечно, в своей культуре где я родился, но не находил. Например, в мое время это был атеизм. Вот, представьте, я закончил школу в 16 лет 10 классов, и, я никогда о Боге ничего не слышал, я не прочитал ни одного Священного Писания и я не видел ни одной церкви даже. Я жил на севере Сахалина. Единственное, что я видел в своей жизни, в детстве, это соседка была бабушка (несколько лет мы жили в коммунальной квартире с родителями) у которой была икона в углу, распятие Иисуса Христа. Я вообще не понимал, что это такое. Я просто был напуган потому, что там человек был прибит к кресту какому-то. И я в панике убегал в ее комнату. Вот и все мои были представления о духовности. То есть ни о Боге, ни о Священных Писаниях ничего не знал и не читал. Был кодекс, моральный кодекс,  строителя коммунизма, там были какие-то моральные принципы описаны. Мы были коммунистами, комсомольцами, октябрятами. У нас был Ленин как эталон, как идеал качества, что он любил людей. Мы верили потому, что там была любовь. Вот показывали пример, как он любил детей, любил крестьян, простых людей. Он ради них сделал эту революцию. Поэтому мы должны уважать его, поклонятся ему, петь песни. Мы пели песни в детском садике. Я плакал сидел и все плакали дети. Мы любили Ленина. И с этой любовью я вошел в жизнь, представьте себе.

Но в жизни я увидел совсем другую картину, прямо противоположную. И не только я, а мое поколение, все входили в жизнь и были уже разочарованными. Стали появляться странные тенденции, что мы отклонились от учения Ленина, это было опасно говорить в то время еще. А о христианстве речи быть не могло. Нас сразу исключали из партии, из комсомола.  Это очень строго было. И, представьте, кем я мог стать? Я мог быть только атеистом в то время. Но я принял тогда философию. Религия, она не нужна была. Я не был религиозным, я был атеистичным человеком, но философия – это была моя склонность. Я изучал, что же такое Вселенная, что такое жизнь, планеты, смысл. Ответов нет. Нет ответов, представьте себе. Нет знаний никакого, входишь в жизнь, и, видишь конкуренция идет сильная, много зависти в обществе. Я так возненавидел людей в какой-то момент времени, а потом сам подумал, а что я их ненавижу? Ведь я сам точно такой же, такие же плохие качества имею. Но как же мы построим коммунизм? Я не замечал, что кто-то стремится к коммунизму или живет как коммунист, кроме нескольких идейных фанатиков с которыми было страшно вообще общаться. То есть, раскрыть сердце было невозможно, они сразу вас критиковали или анафеме предавали.

И это была такая ситуация сложная. Я рисую Иисуса Христа, помню мне было 20 лет, я не знаю почему я его рисовал, просто решил икону нарисовать по художественному, по своему. Я рисую, это было в армии. Подходит замполит, смотрит и говорит:” Немножко бы раньше и тебя за это посадили бы в тюрьму. Спрячь и никому не показывай!”. Вот представьте, с каким сознанием я вошел в жизнь. Как бы я принял христианство или мусульманство?  У меня отец из исламской традиции со Средней Азии, а мать – русская из традиции христианской. И, что мне нужно было принять? Религию отца или религию  матери? Я не знал, поэтому они и ничего мне не говорили. Оказывается, они оба верили в Бога, но  мне ничего не говорили. Потому что в школе воспитывали по другому. “Не портите детей, Бога никакого нет! Вообще об этом ничего не говорите!”  Им запрещали. А они верили в Бога в сердце всю жизнь. Это позже обнаружилось. Вот представьте как меня вырастили, в каком коконе.

С другой стороны это было хорошо в том смысле, что я никакой традиции религиозной не придерживался. Я искал Высший смысл в жизни, и, я нашел это в Бхагават Гите, нашел в этом обществе, где люди преследуют чистые мотивы, они практикуют это на самом деле, не просто говорят о чем-то. Они практично применяют все это. И, когда я пришел в общество Сознания Кришны, их было всего несколько в городе, мне было все равно тогда, как меня называют. Я просто искал любовь и смысл жизни, и я нашел эту любовь. Уж сколько я любви получил от преданных Кришны, я не знаю, люди наверное в семьях такого не получают, сколько я получил просто от этих людей, как бы чужих мне по телу, но таких родных в душе, что все эти годы я живу этой памятью, пытаюсь как то повторить их этот подвиг, этих отношений, этой семьи. За эту семью я боролся всю жизнь. Я мог сам отдать жизнь за этих преданных. Однажды я дал клятву: Все что они у меня попросят – я сделаю! Потому что такая любовь, такая забота. И я живу до сих пор так, если они меня что-то просят, я делаю потому, что как можно отказать таким людям. И когда меня сейчас называют кришнаитом, мне не нравится это. Я не думаю, что как то нужно называть это. Как можно назвать любовь? Не знаю. Кришнаитская любовь, христианская любовь? Разве она как то должна отличаться? Любовь есть любовь.  Она божественна, она не имеет каких-то названий или обозначений национальных и других. Поэтому я думаю, что люди никто не идут в кришнаизм, но все ищут именно любви и смысл жизни. И, здесь как раз в полной мере это можно получить. В писаниях, особенно в книгах это все разъяснятся очень хорошо, и, конечно же, в этих отношениях, которые преданные Кришны пытаются практиковать в жизни, прощать обиды, любить. Я не отрицаю, что много ошибок мы также могли сделать в свое время по неопытности. И нужно признавать эти ошибки. Но в целом тенденция правильная. Это движение – у него будущее большое потому, что от любви никто не сможет отказаться. Можете на обертку написать Харе Кришна и обертка кому-то не понравится, но вкус конфеты понравится. Суть эта понравится каждому человеку потому, что это любовь.

----------


## Danil

Спасибо!

Как вариант - можете добавить ссылку на это видео: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9SZh0qwlGY , а это моё сообщение - удалить.




> Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху:
> 
> Вопрос - Скажите пожалуйста почему в такой православной стране как Россия люди принимают кришнаизм?

----------


## .Сергей.

Харе Кришна! Примите пожалуйста мои поклоны.
Подскажите пожалуйста, Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху, планирует быть на Гаура-пурниме в Дхаме, какой план паломничества, будет ли проводится инициация...когда и где.....или к кому можно обратиться по этому поводу  :smilies: 
Спасибо.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Сергей, написала вам личное сообщение.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Харе Кришна дорогие преданные! Мне сегодня приснился Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху, я за него сильно переживаю.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> Харе Кришна дорогие преданные! Мне сегодня приснился Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху, я за него сильно переживаю.


   Ну, вы не первый  :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

"Рекомендации для поклонения Божествам

Для служения Божествам в домашних условиях необходимо иметь первую инициацию и 
благоприятные домашние условия, чтобы соблюдать стандарты чистоты.
То есть другими словами, если ученик обращается  с такой просьбой ко мне,
то это означает, что у него уже есть такие условия.

Следующий момент.
Я бы хотел, чтобы все мои ученики прежде всего поддерживали связь 
с Панчататтвой или Шри Шри Гаура-Нитай. 
Другие формы Божеств можно устанавливать, когда у вас уже есть отношения с Господом Чайтаньей. 

Установление Божеств означает, что Им нужно поклоняться всю жизнь. 
Поэтому убедитесь, что вы готовы принять такую ответственность. 
Вы должны освоить хотя бы минимальный ежедневный стандарт поклонения и
выполнять его хорошо, не поддаваясь лени или апатии.

Если ученики хотят знать детали поклонения, они могут поинтересоваться у Гаурачандрики.

Ваш слуга Чайтанья Чандра Чаран дас"

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Рассылка от преданных из Аахена (Германия)
********************************************

*Почему иногда хорошее общение, духовное знание и исполнение своx обязанностей не приносят удовлетворения*

 Нужно заниматься своим любимым делом, тем, к чему лежит душа. Это неотлично от нашего тела и ума. Это как дхарма, от исполнения который мы получаем защиту. Мы занимаемся каким-то делом с любовью, и взамен получаем удовлетворение. Из этого удовлетворения мы получим хорошее общение, людям будет интересно с нами. Всегда будет какая-то материальная помощь, по крайней мере мы не будем в нужде. Любимое дело очень важно в жизни человека.

 У меня есть знакомая, ей уже за шестьдесят. Она из хорошей семьи. Родители отправили ее учиться в технологический, потому что в то время это было связано с хорошим положением, зарплатой. Она открыла свой бизнес и всегда хорошо зарабатывала. И так она жила до пятидесяти лет, пока не начались проблемы со здоровьем, вплоть до того, что ей пришлось сидеть в инвалидной коляске. Человеку пятьдесят лет. И что она делает? Она поступает в институт на ту специальность, о которой мечтала с детства - на юриста. И выучилась. Она мне говорит: «Гоуричандрика, я такая счастливая. Мне не трудно сидеть и день и ночь. Принимать клиентов, потому что я это люблю». Сейчас она поправилась, у нее дома работы много, она постоянно встречается, ездит на конференции, люди любят ее, сейчас она уже адвокат. И она счастливая. Это основа. Много чего может с человеком случиться, но у него должна быть деятельность, которую он любит. Неважно, какая это будет деятельность.

 Когда-то мы жили в Ченнае. Жили в богатом районе, но там было много нищих, бездомных людей. И мне всегда было так стыдно перед ними: они такие нищие, худые, голодные, некрасивые, а у меня деньги есть. И я постоянно чувствовала этот дискомфорт, утешала себя тем, что у каждого своя карма, но все равно не могла справиться с этим чувством. Пока однажды от этих бесполезных сантиментов меня не избавил один случай. Как-то я пошла другой улочкой, и издалека увидела одного мужчину, который сидел на земле, а вокруг него была гора обуви выше него. Богачи из этого района приносили ему обувь на починку. И я стала думать: «Боже мой, старый человек, сидит на земле, и в таком возрасте вынужден возиться со старыми подметками этих богачей. Наверняка получает копейки». Но когда я поравнялась с ним, всё изменилось в моем сознании. Я увидела, каким счастливым был этот человек. Он это делал с таким достоинством и любовью. На его фоне я почувствовала себя нищенкой. Я обладаю таким знанием и прочими благами, но я не так счастлива как он. Я понимаю, что там люди все помнят о Боге, наверное он размышлял о чем-то возвышенном. Но любимое дело возвышает человека с любого уровня. И такого человека тоже будут любить и уважать. Очень важно, чтобы мы нашли свое дело в жизни и помогли своим детям это сделать. Это очень важно.

Гоуричандрика матаджи, супруга Чайтаньи Чандры Чарана прабху

**************************

virtualnaya sluzhba rassylki
Gauranga! Nityananda! 

info@vkz-aachen.de
http://gauranitaiac.wordpress.com

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! Ниже письмо от Маллики-малы д.д.:

"Харе Кришна! Дорогие мои братья и сестры, примите пожалуйста мои поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде и нашему Гурудеву.
Захотелось с вами поделиться письмом Шалвы Александровича Амонашвили, наверняка многие из вас уже слышали о нем из лекций Гуру Махараджа. Это величайший педагог нашей современности, академик, ему 82 года. В последнее время я ему отправляла некоторые цитаты из лекций Гурудева. Сегодня я от него получила письмо, которым мне захотелось со всеми вами поделиться. Кстати, если вы еще не слушали лекции Амонашвили - непременно послушайте, таково наставление Гуру Махараджа.

Добрый Тебе привет, Марина! После того, как я прочел мысли Александра Геннадьевича о любви, мне захотелось услышать его голос, и прослушал запись в Интернете о  десяти заповедях. Во-первых, какой у него чудный голос - спокойный, располагающий, добрый, во-вторых, с мудрым юмором, в-третьих, глубина и неожиданность размышлений. Я там видел Тебя тоже, задавала вопросы. Александр Геннадьевич, конечно, уникальный мыслитель, дарящий нам всем необычные и мудрые комментарии жизни, целостную систему взглядов для понимания нашего бытия. Я буду продолжать прослушивать его лекции, которые в Интернете. Что касается текста, который Ты мне прислала, то в нем я для себя открыл новую трактовку идеи и чувства любви, такого я еще нигде не читал. Такой взгляд очень важен для понимания многих вещей в жизни, в том числе для понимания педагогической, то есть, воспитательной любви. Спасибо Тебе. Передай, пожалуйста, Александру Геннадьевичу мой глубокий поклон и почитание. Я горд, что имел с ним общение. У Тебя есть Учитель высочайшего уровня. С любовью - Ш.А."

----------


## Вистара дас

Информация о Вьяса-пудже Гуру Махараджа в этом году!

Дорогие преданные, мы провели уточнение благоприятной даты, для проведения Вьясапуджи.
Наилучшая дата - это 11 марта 2014 г. Именно в этот день, будет проходить Вьясапуджа Гуру Махараджа.
Другими словами, Вьясапуджа Е.М. Чайтанья Чандра Чарана прабху будет праздноваться 11 марта 2014 в Маяпуре.

Празднование Вьясапуджи - это одно из самых важных событий в духовной жизни ученика. В этот день ученик старается сделать свое сердечное подношение и служение духовному учителю.
Мы будем рады любым вашим предложениям и пожеланиям в организации Вьясапуджи.

Ваши слуги, организаторы:
Девакинандана дас - служение Гуру Махараджу 
(damodaradas@yandex.ru), тел. +77058146699(в Казахстане)
Вайкунтха-прия дас - организация Вьясапуджи 
(vaikunthapriya@mail.ru), тел. +77057770123 (в Казахстане)
Лалита Сакхи деви даси - пожертвования для вьясапуджи 
(elenakova@mail.ru), тел. +917548029099 (в Индии)

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

По просьбам преданных возобновляем традицию размещения на форуме списков инициированных учеников Его Милости Чайтанья Чандра Чарана прабху.
*********************************************************************************************************************
Инициация в Омске 8 января 2014г.

*Омск*
 Рамешвара дас
 Кадамба прия дас
 Адитьяварна дас
 Ядавананда дас
 Лавангалатика Ганга деви даси
 Ачарьяприя деви даси

*Бердск, Новосибирская обл.*
 Шантананди дас            муж
 Иштадеви деви даси      и жена

*Ижевск*
 Врикодара дас
 Дамодара лила

*Киров*
 Намамрита деви даси

*Красноярск*
 Илавати деви даси

Получила гаятри-мантру Эканта деви даси из Омска.
Поздравляем всех!!!!

----------


## Вистара дас

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите наши поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде! 

Приглашаем Вас на всероссийский ретрит учеников Его Милости Чайтанья Чандра Чарана прабху, который пройдет с 16 по 21 июня 2014 года. 

Место проведения – база отдыха «Луч-Пикчерз», расположенная рядом с городом Конаково, Тверской области. Это недалеко от Москвы, примерно 120 км по Ленинградскому шоссе, http://luch-pictures.ru.

Из рекламы: «Луч-Пикчерз» – современная база отдыха с охраняемой территорией, 9 га в лесном массиве, на берегу Волги. На территории есть собственный закрытый пляж. Естественная природа и свежий чистый воздух.
Шесть жилых корпусов разной категории комфортности от эконом-класса до люкса. В каждом номере туалет, душ, горячая и холодная вода. В люксовых номерах инфракрасная сауна. А также деревянные коттеджи с кухней, гостиной и камином.
На территории базы многозальный ресторан со своей кухней, бани, сауны, беседки, детские площадки и все остальное необходимое для полноценного семейного отдыха.
Схема проезда
Ближайшая ж/д платформа: Конаково ГРЭС

Номерной фонд:
* Эконом - 75 мест. 
* Стандарт - 316 мест.
* Полу-люкс - 88 мест. 
* Люкс, трехкомнатные номера с кухней - 48 мест.
* Коттеджи - 110 мест.
Итого, около 600 мест. Если участников будет больше, возможна установка палаток. 

Заезд на ретрит – 16 июня, после 12.00; выезд 22 июня, до 12.00. Будет обеспечена организованная доставка на ретрит из Москвы и Санкт-Петербурга.

Примерная стоимость участия в ретрите 6-8 тыс. рублей с одного человека за все дни. В стоимость входит проживание и питание. 
Дети до 12 лет без предоставления спального места – бесплатно. 

Так как количество мест в номерах ограниченно, необходима предварительная регистрация участников. Дорогие преданные, пожалуйста, пройдите несложную регистрацию по этой ссылке.
Если Вы планируете приехать не одни, то укажите общее количество людей, чтобы мы могли правильно всех посчитать и как следует все организовать. 
Окончательная стоимость участия в ретрите также зависит от количества участников и будет определена после предварительной регистрации.

Внимание! Предварительную регистрацию нужно пройти до 28 февраля! 
Сделайте это, как можно быстрее. Этим Вы сильно поможете организаторам. 

Подробная информация о ретрите и точная стоимость будет отправлена по адресам, которые будут указаны в форме предварительной регистрации.

По вопросам регистрации обращайтесь:
Москва – Нитья Навина дд, nityanavina.cccp@gmail.com , 8-926-198-12-37
Санкт-Петербург – Ударасимха дас, palilov@gmail.com, 8-962-684-97-34

Ваши слуги, оргкомитет ретрита.

----------


## Ольга С.

Ваша Милость Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Махарадж! Харе Кришна!
Примите, пожалуйста, наши смиренные поклоны.
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Вся слава Гуру Махараджу!

Пожалуйста, примите нашу огромную благодарность за организацию сбора пожертвований среди Ваших учеников. После Вашей рассылки по ученикам к нам стали активно приходить пожертвования, и мы практически полностью смогли окупить покупку аппарата для озонотерапии и поездку врача, владеющего методом лечения гепатитов, восстановления печени и других заболеваний.
Мы хотим сообщить Вам, что Гуру Махарадж уже получил первые сеансы озонотерапии, и что Его Святейшеству уже проведено обследование методом биорезонансной терапии и назначен курс приема лекарства на восемь месяцев. Также сейчас идет обсуждение по назначению Гуру Махараджу дополнительных лекарственных средств, усиливающих эффективность озонотерапии. 
Мы бы хотели попросить Вас помолиться о том, чтобы все необходимые условия для лечения Гуру Махараджа могли быть соблюдены. Это очень важно для успешного лечения.
Преданные в Маяпуре, в частности слуга Гуру Махараджа Эканатха Гаура прабху сказал, что он очень благодарен русским преданным, что они купили аппарат для озонотерапии, что он медитировал на это в течении нескольких лет.
На одной из встреч с нами в Москве, Эканатха Гаура прабху рассказал, что в своей книге "Годрума Калпатави" Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур предсказывает, что явится преданный, несущий Флаг Победы движения санкиртаны Господа Чайтаньи.
В переводе Джаяпатака означает - Флаг Победы. Сейчас в Маяпуре возводится Храм Ведического Планетария и по предсказаниям - когда будет возведен этот храм, начнется Золотой Век. Гуру Махарадж очень хочет закончить строительство этого храма до своего ухода.
И мы молим Кришну, если Ему это будет угодно, чтобы Он дал нам возможность видеть как Гуру Махарадж счастлив видеть как толпы паломников и туристов приезжают увидеть этот храм, чтобы Кришна дал нам возможность увидеть как Гуру Махарадж счастливо прововедует им в этом храме.

С большой признательностью и благодарностью,
Ваши смиренные слуги, Оргкомитет учеников Е.С.Джаяпатаки Свами
orgkomitet_jps@mail.ru

----------------------------------------------------
Е.С. Шрила Джаяпатака Свами уже получил один полный курс в феврале (14 процедур) и один неполный курс (в конце 2013 г.). Через две недели планируется проведение еще одного курса озонотерапии.
Ученики Е.С. Джаяпатаки Свами выражают большую признательность и благодарность ученикам Е.М. Чайтанья Чандра Чарана Прабху.

----------


## Евгений

Фото сделал Локарам Прабху

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Отрывок из лекции Чайтаньи Чандры Чарана прабху

Лидеры, как минимум должны иметь позитивный ум, в отсутствии зависти и поступать с людьми, согласно энергии сострадания. Что плохо для вас? То и плохо для других - коротко и ясно. Ну разве это непонятно? А вот непонятно почему-то, никому непонятно. Ударьте меня по голове - мне же плохо будет, значит и другому плохо будет. Вывод какой? Не бей по голове никому. А у нас какой делают вывод? Раз меня ударили по голове -значит и я должен ударить кому-нибудь по голове. Об этом говорил император Юдхиштхира -мир давно бы разрушился, если бы он полагался на этот принцип « око за око, зуб за зуб», мы бы уже давно с вами не жили, давно бы мир был бы разрушен, если бы отвечали на каждую пощечину - пощечиной, на каждый удар-ударом, на каждое плохое слово-плохим словом. Что было бы? Ничего бы уже давно не было. Мир держится еще только потому, что кто-то имеет сострадание. Но почему это сострадание так стремительно приходит в упадок на наших глазах? Войны, теракты и прочее - животных забивают на бойнях, каждую минуту 110 тысяч животных, пока мы вот тут с вами сидим, забиваются на бойнях мира. Каждую минуту 110 тысяч! Сколько за сутки-не знаю, сколько за год - уму непостижимо! Какой размах насилия достигнут в современном мире сейчас. И почему энергия сострадания уменьшается сейчас? Мясо, спиртное и сексуальные желания, которые стимулируют внебрачные отношения. Когда в обществе стимулируется секусальная энергия-материнская энергия уменьшается стремительно в соответствии с этим. А материнская энергия - это и есть источник сострадания. 

Мы не говорим сейчас с вами о Боге, о чем-то духовном. Мы говорим о ценностях, окружающие нас. Нужно ценить энергию благости. Мать - это самое чистое существо для сына, для семьи. Самое высшее живое существо в мире. После Бога почитается мать, в Ману самхите говорится. И что же мы видим? Бабушка прихорашивается, делает пластическую операцию и идет с молодым человеком гулять. Западная культура. Тогда откуда же возьмется сострадание? Это же материнская энергия, родительская энергия. Только родительская любовь приближена к святости, больше нет ничего подобного святого в мире и быть не может. Даже супружеская любовь не обладает таким же могуществом, как материнская сила. Она необратима эта любовь. Ребенок всякий может быть. Супружеская любовь эгоистична, избирательна-вот этого человека люблю а вот этого уже не хочу видеть, вот этого принимаю, вот этого хочу, жить не могу без него, умру без него….Если они договариваются вместе-они счастливы. Один раз вам дается выбирать, потом вы ничего не выбираете. Дети приходят-вы не выбираете, они подрастают, приводят друзей в дом - вы их точно не выбираете. Они еще подрастают, приводят в дом жениха или невесту-Боже мой, вы точно такого не выбирали - и вы это все принимаете, принимаете, потому что вы мать, отец, вы - бабушка, дедушка, вы должны принимать, принимать, принимать…Любить просто всех подряд - это уже святость. Сострадание развивается, когда есть просто хорошие семьи. Сначала к детям мы чувствуем сострадание-он же невинный. Мы же обучаем его не из чувства выгоды, а потому что он страдать будет, если его не обучить. Мы прилагаем высшие энергии к своим детям. А вот к чужим детям-не прилагаем. А дети бегают повсюду, сближают нас. Но если все будет замешано на вожделении не будет у нас ни материнства, ни отцовства. Очень редко можно увидеть мать на улице, сознание матери я имею в виду. Многие ходят с детьми, конечно, качают их с выражением-будь оно не ладно. Но очень редко можно увидеть именно материнские качества. Откуда мужчины берут свою силу? От матери. Сейчас женщины удивляются - где сильные мужчины? Мужчины сейчас не знают ни смысла жизни, не стремятся достигать высших целей, они зарабатывают деньги и тратят их на чувственные наслаждения, они не стабильны, не верны, слабы, быстро устают, быстро расстраиваются,долго восстанавливаются, очень слабые. Женщины не чувствуют опоры, муж, как ребенок вообще. Зачем мне еще один ребенок? Без мужа легче тогда прожить. Если у женщины нет опоры-быть беде. Будут рождаться нежеланные дети. Женщины, у которых нет защиты, выходят на улицу и своим видом привлекают массу мужчин. А значит будет рождаться нежеланное потомство, потомство, которое м не желали, как мать. Желали просто вступить во взаимоотношения, как жена или как муж, как мужчина и женщина, а ребенок-побочный продукт секса. 

Ну что делать? Принимаем, как есть…Если мы будем жить в таком духе, развивая низшие энергии - мы будем страдать. Как же победить все это? Первое - нельзя завидовать и нужно сострадать. Если вы посмотрите на мир глазами знания, то вы увидите, что большинство людей так и не выросли, они так и остались детьми, это очень печальная картина. Настоящих детей можно научить, а вот сострадать нужно сейчас родителям, лишенным знания. Это трагедия времени, сказал об этом Прабхупада. Люди, лишенные знания, так и не вырастают. Старики, которым время специально выделено для самосознания, сидят в парках забивают домино. Это трагедия времени. Люди так и уходят из жизни, не поняв, зачем они сюда приходили.

----------


## Марина Л.

Харе Кришна! У меня такой вопрос - я еще не читаю пранаму Чайтанья Чандра Чарану прабху, но готовлюсь ее получить в этом году. Могу ли я отправить ему письмо с вопросом (по отношениям учитель-ученик), и где можно узнать адрес? или это могут делать только ученики с пранамой\инициацией, что бы не беспокоить духовного учителя лишний раз?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна! У меня такой вопрос - я еще не читаю пранаму Чайтанья Чандра Чарану прабху, но готовлюсь ее получить в этом году. Могу ли я отправить ему письмо с вопросом (по отношениям учитель-ученик), и где можно узнать адрес? или это могут делать только ученики с пранамой\инициацией, что бы не беспокоить духовного учителя лишний раз?


Любой может писать духовному учителю не зависимо от пранамы и инициации.
Адрес - в ЛС.

----------


## Алла_Т

Харе Кришна!
Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли в сети такой ресурс, где размещают все свежие записи лекций Гуру Махараджа? Не общественные программы, а прочитанные для преданных?

----------


## Danil

> Харе Кришна!
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли в сети такой ресурс, где размещают все свежие записи лекций Гуру Махараджа? Не общественные программы, а прочитанные для преданных?


Харе Кришна!
Пока такой сайт ещё в процессе разработки, но все свежие лекции выкладываются в группе в Контакте: http://vk.com/cccprabhu

----------


## Алла_Т

Danil, спасибо!

----------


## Махабхарата дас

В молодости я обучался живописи на Дальнем Востоке. Наша группа в институте была самой отстающей, это грозило расформированием, и мы пожаловались на преподавателя. «Хорошо, заменим на другого, – заявил декан, – но если через месяц не будет изменений – расформируем». На первом же занятии с новым учителем (кстати, он не был штатным сотрудником, просто художником, влюбленным в творчество), когда мы рисовали стандартную композицию, он подходил по очереди к каждому и спрашивал:

- Тебе нравится то, что ты рисуешь?
- Нет, – отвечали мы.
- А почему тогда ты это делаешь?
- Потому что задание такое.
- А для чего такое задание? В чем его смысл?
Мы молчали. Учитель ждал, пока мы сами не зададимся этим вопросом, пока не пробудится интерес. 
- Скажите, что же нам делать?, - наконец спросили мы.
- Идите на улицу, и найдите любой предмет, который вам понравится, даже если это будет какой-то мусор. Лишь бы вы увидели в нем необычную красоту.

Все заулыбались, проснулось творчество. Я долго бродил по улицам, не зная что бы такое выбрать для себя. Ничего не нравилось, все казалось обычным, серым, скучным. И вдруг в маленьком кусочке коры пробкового дерева мне открылся целый мир тонких линий и удивительной гармонии. Мне было даже стыдно перед другими за свой выбор, но я точно знал, что это то, что мне нужно. Покраснев от стыда, я принес кору в студию. Оказалось, что я не один такой. Кто-то принес осколок бутылки, кто-то клочок грязной бумаги. Смущенные, мы выложили свой «хлам» на стол. Так как мы боимся своих представлений о красоте, нам сложно раскрыть свое личное видение.

- А теперь возьмите каждый свой предмет, внимательно рассмотрите, а потом красоту, которую вы увидели и почувствовали, передайте на бумаге красками, – похвалил наш выбор необычный преподаватель.

Через месяц наша группа стала лучшей. Наши работы называли гениальными и рассказывали о них в СМИ, показывали на выставках. Никто не мог понять, как это произошло. Это и есть пример йоги любви, пробуждения вкуса к жизни в целом. К сожалению, большую часть жизни мы проводим как в летаргическом сне.

----------


## Ольга С.

Дорогие ученики Е.М. Чайтанья Чандра Чарана Прабху!

Приглашаем вас на празднование Вьяса-пуджи Е.С. Шрилы Джаяпатаки Свами, которое состоится 11 апреля в центре Шри Шри Доял-Нитай Шачисуты на Полежаевской. Начало программы в 12.30!

Программа Вьяса-пуджи:
Киртан, видео
Лекция о Вьяса-пудже и величии духовного учителя - Е.С. Бхакти Ананта Кришна Махарадж и Е.М. Ангира Муни Прабху
Чтение подношений. Гуру-катха
Пушпанджали. Гуру-пуджа
Предложение экадашных блюд. Киртан
Экадашный пир
Гаура-арати

Ждем вас!

Очень нужна помощь в служении на кухне 11 апреля с 10.00! Пожалуйста, приходите! Тел.: 8-925-277-42-88

До встречи на Вьяса-пудже!

Ваши слуги, ученики Е.С. Джаяпатаки Свами.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Поздравляем новых учеников Гуру Махараджа, присоединившихся к нашей дружной семье!
************************************************************************************
*Инициация в Маяпуре 16 марта 2014 г. Гаурапурнима.*
 Кишинев-  Аруна Чайтанья дас
 Рига-  Иштананда дас
 Красноярск- Ачьюта Гаура дас,  Ведавати деви даси
 Москва-Шривас Пандит дас, Нилачала деви даси
 Южно-Сахалинск- Шрипада дас
 Феодосия- Аватара дас
 Челябинск- супружеская пара Радхаприя дас и Канти деви даси 
 Уфа- супружеская пара Парамешвара дас и Лалита майи деви даси 
 Омск- Туласи Махарани деви даси
 Ижевск- Лаванга гопи деви даси
 Калининград- Лила Кишори деви даси
 Выборг- Судеви Виласини деви даси
 Алматы- Иша Гауранги деви даси,Радха Дамодара деви даси, Амала Кишори деви даси
 Астана- Рохини деви даси
 Бадрапенау(Германия)-Анандини Радха деви даси
 Дальнегорск (Приморье)- Лила Джахнави деви даси
 Новосибирск-Никунджа Радха деви даси
 Петропавловск (Казахстан)-Аи Радхика деви даси
 Армавир-Таруни Говинда деви даси
 Таиланд- Асанкхъята деви даси (реинициация), бывшая ученица Харикеши Махараджа.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

*Инициация во Вриндаване 19 марта 2014 г.*
*Алматы*
  Ишвара Таттва дас (муж) и Динапавани Шри деви даси (жена);         
  Тадит Гаури деви даси (мать) и  Радха Кунда деви даси (дочь);                  
  Киртирани деви даси
  Нимай Прия деви даси
  Сати деви даси

Адиджа деви даси (Алматы) получила гаятри-мантру.

*Таллин*
  Аравиндакша дас
  Говардхини деви даси

*24 марта 2014 г*.
*Сургут*
  Омкара Прада дас
*Днепропетровск*
  Дхира Лалита дас

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Одна преданная, она немножко уже не в себе от оскорблений, долгое время она совершает апарадхи, и, как следствие, есть психические расстройства у человека. И она написала письмо мне о недостатках ИСККОН, в электронную почту, огромное письмо, и перечисляла, сколько тут недостатков — какие здесь есть порочные люди, и примеры приводила, и гурукулы, и разные-разные вещи. И в конце она спросила: "Как вы, порядочный человек, можете оставаться в таком движении вообще и проповедовать в нем?" Вот ее это интересовало. И я посмотрел на список недостатков, и я подумал, что я могу продолжить этот список на самом деле, и гораздо больше мог бы написать ей еще. И в самом деле, почему же я тогда здесь? Тут же так много недостатков, разве нет? Каждый из нас — сплошной недостаток, если посмотреть. Каждый из нас кого-то беспокоит очень сильно, посмотрите. Мы думаем: "Меня кто-то беспокоит", а на самом деле я кого-то беспокою, и не одного человека, а многих постоянно беспокою. Каждый, каждый, каждый. Так что же? Этот список станет бесконечным. Почему же тогда мы здесь, скажите? Потому что здесь можно воспевать святое имя, вот почему мы здесь. Изучать "Бхагавад-гиту" и "Шримад-Бхагаватам" — вот почему мы здесь. Это единственное место, где все-таки это можно практиковать. Правда?

Когда мы пришли, мы видели все позитивно, мы получили позитивную информацию о сознании Кришны, приняли. А позже мы получили негативную информацию и переключили внимание. Вот не нужно переключать внимание. Йога. Вот это йога — ум нужно контролировать. Не на негативных вещах, а на позитивных вещах ум нужно концентрировать.

ЕМ Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху

----------


## Vlasenmina

> Любой может писать духовному учителю не зависимо от пранамы и инициации.
> Адрес - в ЛС.


Можно мне тоже,пожалуйста адрес, по которому можно связаться с  Его Милостью, в ЛС?

----------


## Mathura-darshi das

Харе Кришна!!! Мои поклоны!!! братья и сестры поделитесь качественным фото для алтаря. Благодарю!

----------


## Эката дас

> Харе Кришна!!! Мои поклоны!!! братья и сестры поделитесь качественным фото для алтаря. Благодарю!


Напишите на почту: ekatadas@mail.ru

----------


## Эката дас

> Можно мне тоже,пожалуйста адрес, по которому можно связаться с  Его Милостью, в ЛС?


Гуру Махарадж просил давать Email только тем кто повторяет 16 кругов минимум полгода. Так что осторожнее.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Семья учеников Его Милости Чайтанья Чандра Чарана прабху растет и крепнет! Джая!
 Поздравляем всех дорогих матаджи и прабху, присоединившихся к нам в мае:
**********************************************************************************************
*Инициация в Алматы, 13 мая 2014 г. Нрисимха Чатурдаши*
*Алматы*
  Шачи Сута дас
  Амрита Симха дас
  Амара Симха дас
  Ямуна Сундари деви даси
  Джаланги деви даси
  Шри Ишвари деви даси

*Актюбинск*
  Лаваньямайи деви даси

Инициация в Челябинске, 25 мая 2014 г.
*Челябинск*
  Нитай-прия деви даси
  Каруна Радхика деви даси
  Анвиша деви даси
  Враджа-мала деви даси
*Екатеринбург*
  Акунтхита деви даси
*Курган*
  Даялу дас
  Танушри Мадхави деви даси
*Новоуральск (Свердловская обл.)*
  Падманабха дас
Получила гаятри-мантру Каустубха-мани деви даси из *Екатеринбурга.*

*Инициация в Уфе, 30 мая 2014 г.*
 Получил гаятри-мантру Према Мурти дас из *Магнитогорска.*

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

и в июне :
*************************************
*Инициация на ретрите учеников в Конаково Тверской области 20 июня 2014 г.*

*Москва*
  Дашаратха дас
  Даявира дас
  Ядава дас
  Ишананда Лила дас
  Парашурама дас и Кришна-бхавани деви даси -муж и жена
  Кришна-дживани деви даси
  Оджасви Радха деви даси

*Санкт-Петербург*
  Гаджендра дас
  Динанатха дас
  Виджай Чайтанья дас
  Упендра дас
  Прахладаприя деви даси
  Уддхарини Гопика деви даси
  Тошини Сар деви даси
  Ягьясени деви даси
*Юрлово (Ярославль)*
  Анантаджит дас
*Юрлово (Мариуполь)*
  Джаясундара дас
*Пермь*
  Радхалила деви даси
  Вимала-чандрика деви даси
  Тарини Гоуранги деви даси
*Березники (Пермский край)* 
  Сарасвати деви даси
*Новосибирск*
  Ишвара-шакти дас
  Йогешвара дас
*Коломна*
  Дамодара Пандит дас и Такра Юкта деви даси-муж и жена
  Намаприя деви даси 
*Владивосток*
  Намачандрика деви даси
*Тюмень*
 Наранги деви даси
 Лила Драупади деви даси
*Минск*
 Вриндапати дас
 Шаранагати деви даси
 Прия Гауранга дас и Амбикалата деви даси-муж и жена
*Омск*
  Атиприя Чайтанья деви даси
*Ижевск*
  Нимай Сундари деви даси
*Чита*
  Лалита Радха деви даси
*Волгодонск*
  Тривикрама дас
*Иркутск*
  Баладев Нитай дас
*Раменское (Подмосковье)*
  Гоуридас и Туласи Манджари деви даси -муж и жена
*Саратов*
  Анандапати дас и Нити Гати деви даси -муж и жена
*Северодвинск*  
  Мукунда Мадхава дас
*Вологодская обл. Верховажский р-он, с.Вакомино*
  Амрита Рани деви даси

Второе посвящение получили:
 Локанаяка деви даси *(Омск)*
 Нитай-пада-камала деви даси *(Санкт-Петребург)*
 Анагха дас *(Санкт-Петербург)*

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

А так же:
********************

*Инициация в Литве (п. Швянтойи под Палангой),
 Фестиваль для новых людей. 28 июня 2014 г.
*
*Вильнюс*
 Равилочана дас
 Эканги Нарасимхи деви даси

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

- Чего вы ждете от своих учеников?

 - Нельзя сказать, что я чего-то от них жду. Они дали обещания, обеты. Я верю им. Дается посвящение. Потому что они искренне обещает. И, может, у кого-то возможны срывы, сложности. Это уже другой вопрос. Я не ожидаю, что все будет идеальным образом, такого не бывает. Много учеников, и у большинства будут большие трудности. У всех будут трудности на этом пути. Я не идеализирую. Я знаю, что сложности будут, что они принесут мне много беспокойств. Также они искренни, я это вижу. Я уверен, что Кришна будет их благословлять больше, больше и больше. Они будут получать полномочия, будут получать разум, энтузиазм. Будут становиться более глубокими со временем. И многие из них вернутся после этой жизни к Богу. По милости Прабхупады. Мы знаем. Это не гарантия, не ожидания. Есть вера в это. Иначе я не принимал бы учеников вообще. Если бы я видел только их материальную слабую сторону. Но я вижу их искренность, поэтому есть надежда, что они станут сильными постепенно. 

 - Чем бы ученики могли вас удовлетворить, чтобы вы как духовный учитель были довольны. 

 - Гуру уже доволен, потому что ученик принимает ведический принцип, встал на этот путь. Это уже нужно принять с благодарностью, что его ученик сделал этот серьезный шаг. И если ученики стабильно продолжают свое служение, то они удовлетворяют парампару таким образом. Я даже не ожидаю каких-то особых рывков, героических поступков. Хотя, несомненно, есть такие преданные, склонные к каким-то героическим действиям. Они могут получить от Кришны особые полномочия. Безусловно. Но я хочу, чтобы они были счастливы в сознании Кришны, были благодарны Шриле Прабхупаде, за то, что они - в его Движении, за то, что они могут быть счастливы не как обычные люди, что у них есть цель, они идут к ней, ощущают свой прогресс, продвижение. И важно, чтобы они были связаны сердцем. Рано или поздно они станут совершенными. 

 - Связаны сердцем с кем?

 - С духовным учителем, с парампарой, с миссией. Чтобы они жили именно этим. Все остальное произойдет по милости Кришны.


*******************************************

Из рассылки учеников Его Милости Чайтанья Чандра Чарана прабху в городе Аахене (Германия) 
info@vkz-aachen.de

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

*Письмо-рассылка от преданных из Германии*

******************************************
  Дорогие преданные,

 2 августа в Визбадене произошло важное событие!
 Ученики из разных уголков Европы получили харинама-дикшу (первое духовное посвящение) у Его Милости Чайтанья Чандра Чарана Прабху.

 Мы поздравляем всех преданных, присоединившихся к нашей дружной Ачьюта-готре! 
 От всей души желаем обрести крепкую связь с гуру-парампарой и стать истинными слугами слуг Шри Шри Радха-Кришны, быть счастливо занятыми в преданном служении и участвовать в миссии Шрилы Прабхупады и духовного учителя, уверенно преодолевaя все трудности на духовном пути!!!

Духовные имена:

 Артём - Адвитья Баладев дас

Роман - Радха Кришна Чаран дас

Виктор - Вайкунтханатха дас
(Шумаков)

Виктор - Вамши Бихари дас
(Дамм)

Владимир - Вайшнава-прия Говинда дас

Светлана - Садачари Гопи деви даси

Алёна - Атиприя Сакхи деви даси

Ирина - Иччхамати Радхика деви даси

Алсу  - Амритавати деви даси

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

И месяцем раньше прошли инициации в Латвии и Литве:
*Инициация в Риге 6 июля 2014г*., инициацию получила матаджи  Майтри Гопали деви даси;
получили гаятри-мантру:
 Экачакра Дхара дас (Рига)
 Акайтава Кришнадас (Резекне)

* Инициация в Каунасе 14 июля 2014г.*, получила гаятри-мантру Джая Шри деви даси.
Поздравляем всех!

----------


## Михаил Михеев

Дорогие, кто знает, будет ли встреча с вайшнавами в датах 14-17 сентября в Москве? Нашел только информацию про лекцию 16 сентября в Измайлово и то, что 13 сентября улетает в Лондон.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> Дорогие, кто знает, будет ли встреча с вайшнавами в датах 14-17 сентября в Москве? Нашел только информацию про лекцию 16 сентября в Измайлово и то, что 13 сентября улетает в Лондон.


  Да, в рассылке московских учеников Гуру Махараджа была такая информация- общий даршан для учеников. Может, уточните у Вистары прабху?

----------


## Mihail (psevdonim)

2014.07.06. Воскресная Программа БГ8.3 Е.М. Чайта…: http://youtu.be/qwTkxi6rVcw

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Подскажите, пожалуйста, адрес для отправки анкеты на получение пранама-мантры Гуру Махараджа.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, адрес для отправки анкеты на получение пранама-мантры Гуру Махараджа.


    Харе Кришна! Вы уже получили рекомендацию от руководства общины на получение пранама-мантры?

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Харе Кришна! Вы уже получили рекомендацию от руководства общины на получение пранама-мантры?


Рекомендация есть. Аттестация есть. Я спрашиваю не от себя, а по просьбе моего знакомого преданного. Ему Шриман Даяван дас из Казани сказал, что анкету можно отправить Махараджу по электронной почте.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> Рекомендация есть. Аттестация есть. Я спрашиваю не от себя, а по просьбе моего знакомого преданного. Ему Шриман Даяван дас из Казани сказал, что анкету можно отправить Махараджу по электронной почте.


   Пусть председатель Совета ятры лично отправит Гуру Махараджу рекомендацию и анкету вашего знакомого и попросит за него. Адрес отправила вам личным сообщением.

----------


## Виталий Шевах

Мои поклоны - всем преданным.. Харе Кришна ! Я тоже был бы очень признателен , если бы вы нашли возможность выслать мне в ЛС адрес эл.почты Гуру Махараджа.. По Его Милости мне выпала удача лично принять разрешение на пранама-мантру, находясь во Вриндаване в начале ноября этого года.. 
Заранее благодарен.. Хари Бол!

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Виталий, ответила вам в личном сообщении.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Спешим поздравить всех преданных, присоединившихся к нашей дружной семье учеников Его Милости Чайтанья Чандра Чарана прабху и получивших у Него посвящение прошедшей осенью.  Списки размещаю по просьбе многих преданных, чтобы видеть правильное написание имен.
************************************************
*Инициация в Минске 2-го сентября 2014г. Радхаштами*
*Минск*
 Шри Нитай-Гоура дас
 Супружеская пара Ишананда Пури дас  и  Адипурна  Радхика деви даси;            
Лакшмисевика деви даси
*Полоцк*
 Падмалочана дас
*Киев*
 Иштадев Гауравани дас
 Ананда Кишор дас
 Шри Радха Раман дас
Супружеская пара  Арджуна Говинда дас   и Вамшиприя деви даси ;              
Супружеская пара Бали  Дханвантари дас   и   Намаприя  Лалита  деви  даси ;             
 Варшабханави деви даси
 Хладини Симха деви даси
 Ида Чандравали деви даси
 Махабхава деви даси
*Житомир*
Радха Рамана Хари дас
*Кишинев*
 Вриндаван Бихари дас
 Бахир Симха дас
 Амала Гаурачандра дас
 Шарадинду дас
*Донецк*
 Супружеская пара Сумантра дас  и  Амала Прити деви даси                
*Ровно*
 Инду-канти Лалита деви даси
Иравати деви даси
*Кременчуг*
Махапурна деви даси
*Сумы*
 Индира Гопи деви даси

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

*Москва* 
 Махалакшми деви даси
 Ачинтья-шакти Лалита деви даси
 Харини Радха деви даси
 Нарада Муни дас
Нава Мангала дас
Абхаянкара дас

*Мариуполь (Украина)*
Супружеская пара Омкара дас  и   Лиламайи деви даси ; 
 Супружеская пара Садху Бхушана дас   и Анна Пурна деви даси ;       
 Ганамата деви даси
Йогешвари деви даси

*Новороссийск*
Ювати Сундари лила деви даси
 Кишори Мани деви даси
Супружеская пара Арджуна Вирья дас   и Ишвари Радха Говинда деви даси ;                        
*Геленджик*
 Амала Сакха дас

*Казань*
 Анурадха Гопика деви даси
Маха Бала Арджуна дас
 Девакиприя Мадхава дас
Эканта Видьяпурна деви даси  ( мать) и Гопи  Прия деви даси  ( дочь);

*Краснодар*
 Васудев Кришна дас
 Арадхана Радха деви даси
Ашока Говинда дас

*Самара*
Арджуна Гиридхари дас
Югала Манджари

*Харьков*
 Дайтья Павана дас
 Санджая дас
 Абхаядев дас

*Волгоград*
 Антаранга Гопал дас
 Кадамбари деви даси

*Воронеж*
 Экадаши Бхима дас
 Матхурананда дас

*Ростов на Дону*
 Пранешвари Сундари деви даси
Ананда Лила деви даси

*Сочи*
Иччхамайи Гопика деви даси
Варияси деви даси

*Октябрьск*
 Уджджвала Гатрика деви даси

*Киров*
Ануга Гопал дас

*Якутск*
Нанда Радж дас

*Братск*
Анасуя Лалита деви даси

*Сургут*
 Ачинтья Лила деви даси

*Ульяновск*
Ядурани деви даси

*Уфа*
 Ачьюта Атиприя деви даси

*Луганск*
Халадхара севика деви даси

*Омск*
Анандамоя дас

*Мурманск*
 Вишну Сварупа дас

*Херсон*
 Падасевана дас

*Витебск*
Дакшинадеви деви даси

*Алчевск*
 Радхачаран дас

*Донецк*
Анандишвара дас

*Хабаровск*
 Лалита Радхика деви даси

*Йошкар-Ола*
Бхакти Рупа деви даси

*Тюмень*
 Сарва Карана дас

*Ковдор (Мурманская обл.)*
 Теджавати Лакшми деви даси

*Красноярск*
Ниргуна Чайтанья дас

*Луганск*
 Тадит Сундари деви даси

*Минск*
 Супрада Баларам  дас

*Севастополь*
 Шри Рамананда дас

*Моршанск*
 Виджая Нрисимха дас

*Иваново*
 Нараяна дас

*Партизанск (Приморский край)*
 Анда Парипалика деви даси

*Черкесск*
Гададхара дас

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

*Инициация в Москве 16 сентября 2014 г.*
Супружеская пара Анандачандра дас   и  Мана Мохини деви даси

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

*Раменское  (Подмосковье)*
 Бхакта Аватара дас

*Калининград*
Анандини Туласи деви даси

*Екатеринбург*
Падмавати Радха деви даси

*Уфа*
Ямуна Говардхини деви даси

Получили гаятри-мантру Амала Чаран дас и Тарангини деви даси *из Хабаровска.*

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

*Инициация во Вриндаване 6 ноября 2014 г.
*
*Лос-Анжелес*
 Индуканти Говинда деви даси 

*Инициация в Москве 30 ноября 2014 г.*

*Будапешт* 
Вишну-Нараяна дас  (родом из Киева, профессиональный футболист)   

*Москва*
 Амрита-вену дас
 Мануприя дас
Сарва Ахладака дас (ашрам Юрлово)
Вриндаван Бихари дас (ашрам Юрлово)
 Радхика Раман дас (ашрам Юрлово)
 Экатма Сундари деви даси

*Калуга*
 Ниргуна Лила деви даси (супруга Шантипура даса)

*Коломна (Московская область)*
Вишнуприя  Лакшми  деви даси

  Получили гаятри-мантру: Найика Наянанвита деви даси *из Курска*, Варанаси деви даси *из Запорожья*, Ила-канти деви даси *из Звенигорода*, Бхима дас *из г.Котельники*, Шрути Чайтанья дас *из Зеленограда Московской области*.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Зимняя инициация: Ниранджани деви даси *с Кипра* 1 декабря получила реинициацию у Гуру Махараджа. Первая её инициация была в 1992 году.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Anna Kuzmina

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны. А кто-нибудь знает, как найти матаджи Ниранджани на Кипре?
Просто мы с мужем и сыном сейчас проживаем на Кипре, преданные здесь - дефицит, а тут такая новость! Спасибо!  :smilies:

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Аня, адреса матаджи Ниранджани пока у меня нет, но что-нибудь придумаем, чтобы её найти.

----------


## Anna Kuzmina

Спасибо большое, матаджи Лакшалата бхакти!  :buket:

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Его Милость Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху:

  "Женщинам нужно иметь детей - таково мое понимание. Я знаю, что многие не хотят иметь детей, чувствуя себя непривязанными к ним. Это бремя – деньги, условия, время... Нужно очень много трудиться. Это время лучше посвятить сознанию Кришны, не так ли? Но поймите правильно: мы можем «проиграть» в сознании Кришны. Можем кое-что потерять. Родительские отношения - ватсалья-раса - очень могущественны. Самое чистое, что может испытать человек в материальном мире – отношения матери и сына, отца и дочери. Даже супружеские отношения не так чисты. Самые чистые – отношения матери и сына. Об этом говорил Прабхупада. Это нужно испытать большинству из нас, практически всем. Ватсалья-раса, это когда мы ради своих детей, ради их хорошего воспитания готовы на все. Это очень высокая ответственность. Это максимум проявления человеческих чувств, знаний, энергии. И эту расу нужно привнести и в на наше общество. Если мы никогда подобного не испытывали, если мы не вырастили хорошего ребенка, если мы никогда не несли такую ответственность, никогда не действовали бескорыстно, чтобы принести благо окружающим, откуда же такое настроение возьмется в нашем Обществе?..

...На самом деле для женщины это важный момент. Нужно иметь какие-то чувства, то есть человек должен освободиться от врожденного эгоизма. Именно отдавая себя воспитанию детей, она очищается и продвигается. Материнские чувства – одна из основ общества. Иначе как мы сможем уважать друг-друга, как мы поймем, что женщина – это мать? Это ее высочайшая оценка. Она отдает свою кровь, а молоко - это кровь матери, вскармливая ребенка, она жертвует сном, временем, чем угодно.

Ватсалья-раса очень могущественна. Когда люди старятся, получив должным образом опыт семейной жизни, они становятся очень добрыми и заботливыми. Настоящими родителями! Любой пожилой человек в нашем Движении должен быть для нас отцом или матерью. Так мы должны видеть друг-друга. А любой ровесник – это брат или сестра. В итоге - большая семья. Поэтому от того, как мы построим свою личную семейную жизнь, также будет зависеть благополучие и развитие нашего Общества. Сейчас в Движении нам очень не хватает ватсалья-расы. Есть дружба, есть служение. Но разве есть такое, что мы готовы разбиться насмерть ради того, чтобы просто позаботиться друг о друге? В этом смысле, я думаю, очень хорошо иметь детей. Хороших детей. Тогда бояться нечего. Нужно думать о сознании Кришны, практиковать садхана-бхакти, изучать Священные Писания, готовить свой ум к какой-то высокой деятельности, и тогда, когда дети родятся, они уловят это настроение, унаследуют это. Все зависит от нас."

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

*Инициация в Санкт-Петербурге 15 декабря 2014 г.*

Джагатприя Нитьянанда дас *из СПб*

*Харьков*
 Ананга Кишор дас

Получили гаятри-мантру Нитьянанда Гаура дас и Эката дас из *Санкт-Петербурга*

----------


## Дмитрий Владимирович

Харе Кришна! :vanca calpa: 
Уважаемые преданные, не подскажете ли мне: изменился ли счёт для пожертвований нашему любимому гурудеву?
У меня только данные Крупник Людмилы Наумовны, но в банке говорять, что с этим "адресом" что-то не то.

----------


## Danil

> Харе Кришна!
> Уважаемые преданные, не подскажете ли мне: изменился ли счёт для пожертвований нашему любимому гурудеву?
> У меня только данные Крупник Людмилы Наумовны, но в банке говорять, что с этим "адресом" что-то не то.


Актуальные реквизиты для пожертвований Гуру Махараджу можно посмотреть здесь: http://www.ahakimov.ru/donation.html

----------


## Дмитрий Владимирович

Большое спасибо. :vanca calpa:

----------


## Лелихана д.д.

Харе Кришна. Скажите пожалуйста, когда будет Вьяса пуджа Гурудева и где?

----------


## Vrajapriya Yashoda d.d.

Харе Кришна! подскажите, пожалуйста, не изменлась ли электронная почта Гурумахараджа? давно нет ответа на письма...

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> Харе Кришна! подскажите, пожалуйста, не изменлась ли электронная почта Гурумахараджа? давно нет ответа на письма...


Нет, не изменилась

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

По просьбе преданных размещаю списки наших духовных братьев и сестер, получивших инициацию у Гуру Махараджа с начала 2015 года. Всех поздравляем и каждому рады!
**************************  
*Инициация в Омске 7 января 2015 г. Школа лидеров.*
*Омск*
 Навадвипа Мандала дас
 Ашраятма дас
 Амита Гиридхар дас
 Джаганнатха-прия Гауранга дас
 Сурья Нандани деви даси
 Лила Сварупа деви даси
 Иша Манджари деви даси
 Враджалата деви даси
 Нитай Дживани деви даси
 Радха Прити деви даси 
*Челябинск*:  Трилокини деви даси 
*Новокузнецк*: Мадхава Канти деви даси 
*Ижевск*:  Ювати Враджарани деви даси 
*Екатеринбург*:  Ахлададаини деви даси, Кришнаа деви даси,  Махапурна деви даси; 
*Пермь*:Гурудас, Харини Чандрика деви даси 
*Улан-Удэ*: Индрия Джита дас

*Минусинск (Красноярский край)*: Лила Сундари деви даси 
*Усть-Каменогорск* :  Акинчана Чайтанья дас,  Эканга Гопали деви даси 
*Уфа*:  Анукула Говинда дас 
*Томск*: Налинидеви деви даси 

Получили гаятри-мантру: Арджуна дас из Улан-Удэ и Мадхумати деви даси из Иркутска, сейчас она в Омске. 

*Заочная инициация 26 февраля 2015 г. Алматы.
Симферополь*
 Премападмини деви даси  (тяжело больна) 

*Заочная инициация 2 марта 2015 г. Алматы.
Мариуполь*
 Дживани деви даси  (матаджи в пожилом возрасте)      

*Заочная инициация 5 марта 2015 г. Гаурапурнима,Алматы. Ягья в Маяпуре*:
*Нижний Новгород*:  Деварупа дас
*Казань*:  Анангарупини деви даси
*Днепропетровск*:
 Супружеская пара Анандавардхана даси Шачи Сундари деви даси;
 Вайшнаваприя деви даси

*Мариуполь*
 Супружеская пара- Джанаприя Гхана Шьям дас и  Танушри Мохини деви даси;

*Инициация 16 марта 2015 г. в Алматы*
*Мадрид ( Испания):*  Антаранга Манджари деви даси 

*Инициация 29 марта 2015 г.  в Алматы*:  Гуру Чаранани деви даси

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

*Инициация 3 мая 2015 г. Нрисимха-чатурдаши. Алматы.
Астана*
 Гопиджанаваллабха дас
 Трилока Каруна дас
 Таранга Тхакур дас
 Парикшит дас
 Маханандини деви даси
 Джагадъени лила деви даси
 Джагатарини Радха деви даси 
*Алматы*
 Девашекхар дас
 Каруника деви даси
 Дивьянги Рукмини деви даси
 Махеи Джанани деви даси
 Дайви Кумари деви даси
 Нирантара Бхакти деви даси
 Дипика Сундари деви даси
 Манджари Рупа деви даси 
*Караганда* :
 супружеская пара -  Хасти дас (реинициация, бывший ученик Харикеши Свами) и  Сатьявати деви даси;

*Москва*
 Сатья Параяна дас
 Тошини Лалита деви даси 
Супруги: Алампата Гаура дас  и Валлабха Нитай деви даси;  

*Екатеринбург*
 Джаганнатх-Баладев дас
 Вриндаван Наяка дас
 Омкара Гита деви даси      
 Симха Ахладака деви даси 
*Запорожье*
 Агуна Кумар дас 
 Чайтанья Раса деви даси
 Нарасевия Радха деви даси
 Лока Павани деви даси
 Ямуна Малини деви даси 
 Удара Говинда дас 
Супруги:  Балабхадра  дас  и  Гопи Нандини деви даси;

*Мелитополь Запорожской обл.*:  Улукхали Гопал дас 
*Барнаул (Маяпур)*:  Джаганнатха Свами дас 
*Нижнекамск*:. Сунил Кришна дас 
*Омск*:  Агхора Вирья дас 
*Винница* : Атапа Рупа деви даси 
*Талдыкорган (Талды-Курган), Казахстан*: Турья Рагини деви даси 
*Череповец*:. Вайшнава Аватар дас 
*Ташкент:* Джагад Джанани деви даси 
*Киев :* Премапрадипа дас 
*Иваново*:  Венупрада дас и  Нитай Парама Каруна дас 
*Бишкек*:  Нирмала Радхика деви даси 

Гаятри-матру получили: Хасти дас (муж Сатьявати) из Караганды, Према Манджари деви даси из Москвы и Васупрада дас из Иваново.


*Инициация 6 мая 2015 г. в Алматы*
*Запорожье*:  Сампрадайя дас

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Его Милость Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху  написал, что было бы очень хорошо, чтобы ученики знали о наставлениях, которые Шрила Прабхупада дал Его Святейшеству Джаяпатаке Свами, и его ученики при желании могли участвовать в совместной миссии гуру-парампары, чтобы помочь Его Святейшеству Джаяпатаке Свами выполнить эти наставления в служении миссии предыдущих ачариев и Господа Гауранги. 



Его Святейшество Джаяпатака Свами на фестивале «Садху-Санга-2014» на встрече с дикша, шикша учениками и доброжелателями на вопрос: «Как лучше Вам послужить? Дайте, пожалуйста, наставления», ответил: «Вы же только инициацию получили, да? Нужно следовать регулирующим принципам, как вы и обещали, 16 кругов повторять. Это самое первое, программа-минимум. А потом можно попытаться как-нибудь мне помогать выполнить наставления Шрилы Прабхупады. Он дал очень много наставлений. И у Маха Варахи прабху есть даже список, какие наставления он мне дал и чем именно мне можно помочь. Можно было бы их даже на русский язык перевести, чтобы каждый мог себе выбрать».

Запись даршана



*Наставления Е.С. Джаяпатаке Свами от Шрилы Прабхупады

Общие указания для всех учеников:*

- Повторять 16 кругов и следовать четырем принципам.
- Пытаться быть занятыми в преданном служении на сто процентов.
Наставления, касающиеся Калькутты:
- Пока Гуру Махарадж жил в храме в Калькутте, он воспевал 32 круга каждый день. Однажды, когда он воспевал свои круги на веранде храма, Шрила Прабхупада спросил его, что он делает, на что Гуру Махарадж ответил, что воспевает по 32 круга. Тогда Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что он должен повторять 16 кругов и проповедовать.
- Дословная цитата: "Мы не должны отказываться от проповеди в Калькутте, месте моего рождения".
- Развивать место рождения Шрилы Прабхупады.
- В будущем построить десять храмов в Калькутте.
- Дословная цитата: "Ратха-ятра в Калькутте должна стать самой большой ратха-ятрой в мире".
- Построить достойный храм для Радха-Говинды в Калькутте.
- Организовать сообщение Калькутта - Маяпур по воде с остановкой и завтраком в Панихати, построить храм в Панихати.
* 
Наставления, относящиеся к Маяпуру*:

- Дословная цитата: "Я дал тебе духовный мир - развивай его".
- Построить город, в котором может жить 25000 - 50000 человек.
- Строить и помогать строить Храм Ведического Планетария.
- Поселить в Маяпуре брахмачари и грихастх.
- Развивать Навадвипа Дхаму.
- Развивать Гаура Мандала Бхуми.
- Объединить Семью Сарасват Гаудия Вайшнавов.
- Занять своих духовных братьев и последователей в служении Маяпуру.
- Сохранить изначальную соломенную хижину в Маяпуре.
- Поддерживать 24-часовой киртан в Маяпуре.
- Быть членом GBC и служить GBC.
- Расширять возможности для участия в Сознании Кришны для учеников Шрилы Прабхупады.
- Проповедовать в Бангладеш и Непале.
- Выучить бенгали и проповедовать на бенгальском языке.
- Шрила Прабхупада сказал Гуру Махараджу: "По крайней мере, сохрани то, что сделал я. Если сможешь развить это - было бы очень хорошо".
- Помогать Е.С. Гаура Говинде Свами Махараджу развивать проповедь в штате Орисса.
- Построить храм в Пури.
- Взять на себя проклятие, не оставаться нигде надолго, чтобы неограниченно путешествовать и проповедовать.
- С уважением относиться к своим духовным братьям.
- Проповедовать хинду и индусам. Шрила Прабхупада сказал Гуру Махараджу, что индусы подобны углю, покрытому пеплом. Если немного раздуть - пепел исчезнет, и огонь бхакти начнет гореть.
- Выучить бенгали и стать гражданином Индии.
- Проповедовать в Бангладеш и других местах, где есть бенгальцы.
- Распространять по 10000 больших книг и 100000 маленьких книг в месяц.
- Шрила Прабхупада сказал Гуру Махараджу: "У меня 10 000 убежденных последователей, а тебе нужно взрастить 50 000 убежденных последователей ".
 - Шрила Прабхупада сказал Гуру Махараджу: "Отнесись к деньгам, как к моей крови, чтобы не пролить ни капли. Будьте скромны в расходах ".
- В присутствии Гуру Махараджа Шрила Прабхупада обратился ко всем присутствующим ученикам так: "Ваша любовь ко мне проявится в том, как вы будете сотрудничать друг с другом".
- Издавать книги, пока Гуру Махарадж был управляющим ВВТ.

_*Текст перевода с английского языка согласован с офисом Его Святейшества Джаяпатаки Свами в Маяпуре._



*Информация по программе Ведического Планетария*

 

Международное общество сознания Кришны (ИСККОН) постепенно обретает всемирное признание как истинная духовная традиция с корнями, уходящими в древние ведические писания и культуру. На протяжении всей истории великие духовные традиции мира подарили человечеству великие памятники, которые служат вечным вдохновляющим напоминанием выдающихся учений, которые они представляют. Строящийся храм Ведического планетария станет одним из таких памятников, представляющих ИСККОН, в частности, и традицию гаудия-вайшнавов, в целом. Соединяя в себе современные технологии, древнюю науку, вечную мудрость и живую культуру, храм Ведического планетария обещает стать популярным духовным пунктом назначения людей со всего света.

Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что ведический планетарий уже существует – Бхактивинода Тхакур уже видел его. Проявится всё, что желает Господь. Всё, что остается сделать – это сложить кирпичи, цемент и сталь и раскрасить уже готовые формы. Шрила Прабхупада объяснил, что Кришна открыл Арджуне на поле Курукшетра видение того, что Он уже убил врагов Арджуны, а Арджуне лишь оставалось выпускать свои стрелы и стать инструментом триумфа. Подобным образом, всякий, кто помогает в строительстве планетария, станет инструментом в руках Господа, выполняя Его заветное желание понаблюдать за тем, как Его вещее слово распространяется по всему миру.

Шрила Прабхупада назвал нынешний маяпурский храм «Шри Маяпур Чандродая Мандир». «Чандродая» означает «восходящую Луну», давая всем понять, что луна милости Господа Чайтаньи взойдет в Маяпуре и распространит свое сияние по всему миру. Шрила Прабхупада однажды сказал о планетарии: «Замыслы и размышления находятся на разных стадиях. Теперь, когда Чайтанья Махапрабху будет доволен, они сойдутся вместе». Это время пришло. С появлением Ведического планетария, сверкающая Луна поднимется выше и омоет мир самым притягательным лунным светом любви Бога.

 

«Теперь же все вместе постройте этот Ведический Планетарий, чтобы люди приходили и видели его красоту… Мы будем собирать пожертвования со всего мира… Все наши представительства с радостью поддержат нас. На самом деле, этот храм и есть подлинные Объединённые Нации. С нами сотрудничают все нации, все религии, все сообщества и т.д. Это будет Международное учреждение».                                                                               
_ Из письма Шрилы Прабхупады Е.С. Джаяпатаке Свами, 1976 г_

Видеоролик о Ведическом Планетарии - Сияние Луны Шри Чайтаньи:




Свежие новости и статьи из блога
Новости хода работ по возведению Храма Ведического Планетария



*Дорогие преданные!!!*

Если у вас есть желание наряду с другими видами служения поддержать проект Ведического Планетария, то это можно сделать различными способами:
- в виде пожертвования
- своей искренней молитвой
- в виде распространения информации на интернет ресурсах:

http://tovp.org/ru/ - сайт на русском языке

http://tovp.org/ -  сайт на английском языке

https://www.facebook.com/tovp.mayapur - страница на английском языке

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1469278116684359/ - страница на русском языке

https://vk.com/tovpru - страница на русском языке

http://www.ahakimov.ru/cosmo.html - раздел «Ведическая Космология»

Если у вас есть желание поддержать проект, стать региональным представителем в вашей стране или городе,  или возникли любые другие вопросы, вы можете обратиться:  

Контакты  тел. 8-968-357-61-07, mayapur150@gmail.com

 



*Веды о благе участия в строительстве храмов:*

*Агни-пурана (ХХХVIII,1-50):*

Агни сказал: «Сейчас я опишу плоды, которые приносит возведение храмов Кришны и других Божеств. Тот, кто предпринял попытку построить храм, освобождается от бремени грехов, совершённых в тысячах прошлых жизней. Даже если человек просто начал представлять себе и обдумывать, как построить храм, то с него снимется бремя грехов, совершённых в сотнях прошлых жизней. И даже тот, кто просто одобряет чьи-либо попытки построить храм Хари (Вишну), – немедленно возвышает миллион поколений своих предков и потомков до обители Вишну. Умершие родственники человека, строящего храмы Кришны, живут в обители Вишну, процветая и не ведая страданий. Даже самые тяжкие грехи, совершённые в прошлом, будут прощены тому, кто строит храм для Божества. Тот, кто строит храм, обретает плоды, недосягаемые даже для совершающих жертвоприношения. Благо от совершения омовений во всех священных местах, обретает тот, кто строит храм».

*Сканда Пурана:*

«Просто начав строительство храма для Господа Кришны, человек может избавиться от грехов, совершенных в семи жизнях, а также освободить своих предков, которые страдают на адских планетах».

*Вараха Пурана:*

«Любой, кто строит или помогает строить Храм Вишну, защитит восемь поколений своих отцов, дедов и предков от попадания в ад».

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Приведенное выше сообщение скопировано с http://krishna.zp.ua/guru-vrinda/jay...ly-prabkhupady
(к сожалению, редактирование почему то отключено, поэтому пишу отдельным сообщением)

----------


## Махабхарата дас



----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Пришло письмо от Девакинанданы даса, слуги Гуру Махараджа: 

     "Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! На сегодняшний день достоверно стало известно, что Шрила Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху не сможет приехать на фестиваль "Садху-санга". Безусловно, эта новость огорчает всех нас, и мы уже чувствуем сильную разлуку с нашим духовным учителем. Но как искренние ученики, мы радуемся, что у Гуру Махараджа появится возможность отдохнуть после длительного тура по Дальнему Востоку и Сибири. У многих преданных появится вопрос: "Где я могу получить инициацию и мантра-пранаму?" Те, кто собирался получать мантра-пранаму, может высылать свои рекомендации на электронный адрес Damodaradas@yandex.ru (Девакинандана дасу). Таким образом, можно заочно получить мантра-пранаму. Для тех, кто собирался получать инициацию, есть следующая информация: ближайшая инициация состоится в Томске 5 сентября на Джанмаштами. Затем, возможно, Гуру Махарадж будет давать инициацию во Вриндаване на Картику, и затем на Гаура Пурниму-2016 в Маяпуре. Ваш слуга Девакинандана дас"

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

*За прошедшие четыре месяца семья учеников Гуру Махараджа пополнилась целой ротой инициированных преданных. Примите наши поздравления, дорогие!*  

*Заочная инициация 30 мая 2015 г*.: Голока-васини деви даси из *Новороссийска*;

*Инициация 22 июня 2015 г. Бишкек*
 Партха Саратхи дас
 Враджешвари лила деви даси 

*Инициация в Омске 4 июля 2015г. Ретрит учеников.

Москва*
 Мурари Гупта дас
 Гаура Према дас
 Кришна Чайтанья дас
 Супружеская пара Санкаршана дас и Мадхумати деви даси;  
 Супружеская пара Авадхута Чандра дас и Адити прия деви даси;       
 Ананда Кирти деви даси
 Нари Сарасвати деви даси 
*Пушкино (Подмосковье)*
 Супружеская пара Омкара Хари дас и Оджасви Гопи деви даси;

*Санкт-Петербург*
 Гуна Сварупа дас
 Йога Параяна дас
 Рупа Рагхунатха дас 
*Екатеринбург*
 Джаганнатх Каруна Синдху дас
 Ишананда Рупа дас
 Омкара Лалита  деви даси
 Мангала Шри деви даси
 Харавалли деви даси
 Лалита Мохини деви даси
 Чайтанья Бхакти деви даси
 Навакишори деви даси

*Краснотурьинск (Свердловская обл.)*
Калахарта дас и  Джаянанда дас 

*Ижевск*
 Дамодара Тхакур дас, Сундари Гандхарвика деви даси, Дайви Кумари деви даси;

*Омск*- Джаганнатха Мишра дас 
*Самара*- Партха дас 
*Миасс (Челябинская обл.)*- Самба дас
*Соликамск (Пермский край)*- Сарвапрада дас 
*Пермь*- Атмарама Шьяма дас, Экатма Радхика деви даси; 
*Новосибирск*- Умапати дас, Малати Сундари деви даси; 
*Бердск (Новосибирская обл.)*- Пранешвари Радха деви даси 
*Тюмень*- Нитья прия-лила деви даси и Нитьянанда крипа деви даси; 
*Ростов- на- Дону*- Враджа Харини деви даси 
*Абакан (Республика Хакасия)*- Амритакантха деви даси 
*Израиль* - Кришна прия деви даси (город уточняется);
*Мегион Тюменская обл.*- Наяна Ранджана деви даси 
*Таллинн*- Мадхава лила деви даси 
*Нижневартовск Тюменская обл.*- Шурасена прия деви даси 
*Сочи*- Шри Деви деви даси

Получили гаятри-мантру:Дана Чайтанья дас из *Кызыла*,  Шьямасундара дас и  Авьянга дас- из *Москвы*;

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

*Инициация в Красноярске 13 июля 2015г.*

*Красноярск*- Парамананда Мадхава дас
*Абакан (Республика Хакасия)*:
 Дая Сагара дас
 Харшарани деви даси
 Ахладини Кишори деви даси
 Налини Яшода деви даси
 Латика Рупа Вриндавана деви даси

Получила гаятри-мантру Самудрия Сара деви даси из *Абакана*. 

*Инициация во Владивостоке 12 августа 2015г*.

*Токио, Япония*- Ачьюта Гопи деви даси 

*Инициация во Владивостоке 15 августа 2015г.*

*Владивосток*:
 Аджита Чайтанья дас
 Сумедха Гопал дас
 Ачарья Калахарта дас
 Супружеская пара Сада Шива прия дас и Харарата деви даси; 
 Лалита Пурна деви даси
 Вриндалатика деви даси
 Нарасимха стути деви даси 

*Артем (Приморский край)*-Джаядев Нитай дас, Гитавали деви даси, Малати мала деви даси;

*Хабаровск*-Атмавидья дас,Санат Кумар дас, Атиприя деви даси;

*Благовещенск*-Шриматампати дас, Налини Манджари деви даси, Эканга Гаури деви даси;

*Комсомольск- на- Амуре*-Гаура прити деви даси 
*Спасск- Дальний (Приморский край)*- Ахлада лила деви даси 
*Владивосток* (реинициация, бывший ученик Харикеши Свами)- Шригхана-шьяма дас.

Получили гаятри-мантру: *Владивосток* – Асватантра дас, Ананда Дулал дас, Кришна Пурна деви даси, Свамини деви даси, Наятмика деви даси.
* Находка* – Према Каруни деви даси.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

*Инициация на фестивале в Иркутске, 22 августа 2015г.*

*Иркутск*:
Иштадева Вишну дас
 Каруна Чайтанья дас
 Васантарани деви даси
 Вихарини Лалита деви даси
 Нагара Кишори деви даси
 Ювати Гауранги деви даси 
*Братск*- Девананда Пандит дас и  Кришнананда дас; 
*Чита*-Лила Санантана деви даси 
*Новосибирск*- Омкара Деви деви даси 
*Абакан*- Джанаприя деви даси 
*Ангарск*- Ратнамала деви даси 
*Железногорск (Красноярский край)*- Абхаяпрада деви даси 
*Кызыл,Республика Тыва*-Рупини Манджари деви даси 
*Москва*- Лалита Мадхава дас.

Получил гаятри-мантру Юга Дхарма дас из *Иркутска*. 

*Инициация на ретрите учеников. Байкал. 30 августа 2015г.*

*Санкт-Петербург*- Наранги Лакшмиприя деви даси

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

*Инициация на фестивале Джанмаштами в Томске, 5 сентября 2015г.*

*Москва*-Аджай Нрисимха дас, Локешвари деви даси, Нитьянанда Пранешвари деви даси;

*Санкт-Петербург*-Дивьянги Палини деви даси 

*Саратов*:
Савитри Лакшми деви даси
Супружеская пара -Арджуна Прия дас и Кришна Прия деви даси;

*Челябинск*-Критамала дас и Каруна Чандрадая дас; 

*Барнаул*-Гаура Бхава деви даси 

*Томск*-Киртирани Сита деви даси, Даямайи Драупади деви даси;

*Стерлитамак*- Эканти Гопал дас 

*Тюмень*-Ишвара Прия Нараяни деви даси 

*Златоуст, Челябинская обл.*- Аударья Гауранги деви даси.

Получила гаятри-мантру Харита деви даси (*Улан-Удэ-Москва*).

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

*На Картике, во Вриндаване, Его Милость Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху инициировал новых своих учеников.*

Инициация во Вриндаване 28 октября 2015. 
*Каунас*
 Даяврата дас
 Враджаграма деви даси 
*Москва* 
 Шьяма Хладини деви даси

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

*Инициация во Вриндаване 14 ноября 2015.* 
*Москва*
 Анантешвара дас, Нанди дас, Дивьяшакти дас, Ачьюта Радхе деви даси, Махидхара Гаури деви даси, Нити Манджари деви даси, Аравиндалата деви даси,
 Сатьябхама деви даси; 

*Уфа (временно в Москве)*:  Ювати Лалита деви даси;

*Санкт-Петербург*: Субал Сакха дас, Пушпанджали деви даси, Югала Тарини деви даси;

*Ганновер, Германия*: муж и жена Джая Тиртха дас и Иравати лила деви даси;

*Ижевск (ашрам брахмачари на Ботаническом в Москве)*- Ананта Баларам дас;

*Алматы*:Маяпурешвари Радха деви даси,
супружеская пара Ананта Шанти дас и Никунджа Харини деви даси; 


*Ванкувер, Канада*: Шьяма Сакхи деви даси;

*Октябрьский (Башкирия*):Нанда Грама прия деви даси;

*Таллинн*: Митравинда лила деви даси 

*Харьков*- Лавангавати деви даси 

*Маяпур (из Литвы)*- Рамана Рупа дас 

*Новороссийск*- Камьяван дас 

*Ровно (Украина)*: Махамангала дас 
*Испания*- Наянамани Манджари деви даси 

*Киев*-Нитья Прадаини деви даси 
*Кипр*- Кришна сиддхида деви даси 
*Электросталь, Московская обл.*- Индувадана Радха деви даси 
*Вологда*- Вимала Кунда деви даси 
*Пятигорск*-Лакшми Рай деви даси
*Псков*- Рамания деви даси. 

Гаятри-мантру получили: Абхиджит дас *из Пятигорска*, Аравиндакша дас *из Таллинна*, Ачьюта Гопи деви даси *из Токио(Япония)*

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Девананда Пандит Дас
13 ноября 2014 г. · 
Чайтанья Чандра прабху рассказывал по секрету историю о том, как он собирался убежать с церемонии посвящения в гуру. Считая себя недостойным и никчемным, он принял решение уехать из Маяпура, а с духовным учителем об'ясниться потом. Джаяпатака Махарадж настаивал, ему невозможно было перечить. Вечером накануне дня инициации решение окончательно созрело, рано утром - побег. Но ночью во сне Чайтанья Чандре явился Господь Нитьянанда, по-отцовски обнял и сказал: "Даже не думай! Просто оставайся верным выбранному пути, а все несовершенства Я беру на себя!" После такого сна желание убежать полностью пропало. Так что, дорогие ученика ЧЧЧП, благодарите Господа Нитьянанду за такое счастье!

----------


## baladasa

Хотелось бы поделиться историей о Е.М. Чайтанье Чандре Чаране Прабху (Александр Хакимов), рассказанной Олегом прабху, хозяином фермы в селе Безводное под Николаевом. Произошло это в мае 2009 г. Жил на ферме бык Виджай, который к тому времени был парализован уже 6 месяцев. Преданные испробовали многое, даже лебедкой его подымали, но, как только поддержку убирали, бык падал. Тем не менее, вайшнавы продолжали заботиться о нем, а когда настали теплые деньки, они регулярно выносили Виджая погреться на солнышке.

И вот в ходе своего украинского тура на ферму приехал Е.М. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху. Преданные тепло его встретили, устроив экскурсию по своим владениям. Попал на даршан к нашему духовному учителю и Виджай. Гуру Махарадж преисполнился к отцу дхармы состраданием, надел на него свою гирлянду, погладил и благословил.

Оказалось, что этого было достаточно для исцеления животного. Буквально сразу бык самостоятельно поднялся и, несмотря на боль в набухших от долгого бездействия коленях, в этот день ему удалось немного прогуляться. Сейчас, по словам Олега прабху, это здоровый бык, с которым подчас тяжело справиться.

Так, благодаря общению со святой личностью, Виджай снова обрел способность служить вайшнавам и Кришне. Океан милосердия и сострадания... Вот что значит даршан святой личности!!!

Рассказ записала Лакшалата Бхакти деви даси. источник

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Первая половина зимы 2015-2016 ознаменовалась значительным пополнением дружной семьи учеников Гуру Махараджа. Всех поздравляем!
***********************************************************************************************************************************
 Три заочные инициации: Парампара Прия деви даси (из мусульманской страны), Гауранга Прия деви даси из Волжского, Туласи Рупа деви даси с Кипра.

*Инициация в Москве 9 декабря 2015 г.*
*Москва*
 Рамананда Рай дас
 Манохара Чайтанья дас
 Акшара Гопинатха дас
 Юдхиштхира дас
 Бхаратаршабха дас
 Супруги Анджали Гауранга дас и Гуналая Сакхи деви даси;           
Супруги Шарат Бихари дас и Ювати Викрамини деви даси ;
Парамдхара дас
 Митравинда Прия дас
 Ишвара Лока дас
 Премавати деви даси
 Теджа Рупа деви даси
 Атисундари Шри деви даси
 Варадая деви даси
 Аджая Говинда даси
 Таруни Приясакхи деви даси
 Нетра Манджари деви даси
 Мохити Чарини деви даси
 Гокула Гопали деви даси

*Нижний Новгород*
 Эканта Бхакти деви даси
 Лила Ранджана деви даси
 Акаршини Чандрика деви даси
*Арзамас* 
Юга Павани деви даси  

*Казань*
 Виласи дас
 Раматушта дас
 Айодхъя Пати дас
 Амала Гопика деви даси 
*Тверь*
 Анандаболо Хари дас

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

(продолжение списка с инициации от 09.12.2015):
*Ялта*
 Кришна Шуна дас 
*Симферополь*
 Партха Прия дас
 Ати Сундари Субхадра деви даси 
*Самара* 
 Лалита Матхури деви даси
 Гаура Пурнима деви даси
 Рагини Прия деви даси 
*Липецк*
 Баладев Халадхара дас
 Туласи Деви деви даси
*Смоленск*
 Лалита Бхактидеви деви даси 
*Волжский*
 Эканатха Гаурачандра дас 
*Санкт-Петербург*
 Амодавардхана дас 
*Ярославль*
 Яшода Прия дас
 Мохини Гауранги деви даси
 Премада Матри деви даси
Намаприя Манджари деви даси 
*Ульяновск*
 Бхактиман Махаратха дас 
*Кишинев*
 Ядава Прия Арджуна дас
 Нирмала Майи деви даси 
*Кострома*
 Эканаяки Радха деви даси 
*Минск*
 Кунджа Мали дас
 Премаканда дас
 Лила Нандишвари деви даси 
*Ростов- на- Дону*
 Аджит Арджуна дас 
*Чернигов*
 Радха Дамодара дас 
*Севастополь*
 Гопала Бала Прия деви даси 
*Киев*
 Ямуна Дживана дас
 Враджаприя Яшода деви даси 
 Девадхарма деви даси 
*Башкирия, Сибай*
 Радхика Нандини деви даси 
*Краснодар*
 Смараянтра дас
 Васудева Кумар дас

Получили гаятри-мантру:Дайтьянтака дас, Шривас Пандит дас, Шримати деви даси-все *из Москвы.*

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

*Инициация в Омске 7 января 2016 г.* 
*Омск*
Лалита Шактидеви деви даси
 Хема Лакшмидеви деви даси
 Амрита Сварупа деви даси
 Джаянти Рукмини деви даси
 Шалаграм дас
Супруги Враджарадж дас и Атиприя Вриндарани деви даси;
 Сварупананда дас
 Чандраканти деви даси 
*Екатеринбург*
 Ананда Чин Майя деви даси
Лилалока Бхуми деви даси
 Лакшми Гауранги деви даси
 Ишвара Симха Хлада дас 
*Иркутск*
 Амаланги деви даси
Сын и мать: Кришнадас Говардхан дас и Варапрадаини деви даси ;
 Каруника Гопи деви даси 
*Новосибирск*
 Деваприя Джаганнатха деви даси
Супруги: Чайтанья Сарасвати дас и Иша Ранджана деви даси;
 Прия-сакхи Манджари деви даси
 Кришнаприя Радха деви даси 
*Ижевск*
 Нимай Чандра дас
  Экананда Лила деви даси
 Бриджалата деви даси
 Ананга Мадхави деви даси 
*Пермь*
 Гаятри Гита деви даси
Супруги:Сударшана Гопал дас и Омкара Сундаранги деви даси; 
*Павлодар*
 Враджендра Симха дас
 Нандишвари деви даси 
*Сургут*
 Враджа Манджари деви даси 
*Благовещенск*
 Балешвара дас 
*Уфа*
 Бала Гауранга дас
 Эканга Валлабха деви даси
 Джахнави Лила деви даси 
*Кызыл (Республика Тыва)*
 Вайкунтха Палака дас 
*Ялуторовск, Тюменская обл.*
 Триюга дас 
*Тюмень*
 Мукунда Прия деви даси 
*Барнаул*
 Лила Малини Ямуна деви даси 

Получили гаятри-мантру: Ачьюта Хладини деви даси (*Омск*), Сурабхи Гопал дас (*Омск*), Сакши Гопал дас (*Новосибирск*)

09.12.2015 в Москве получила также гаятри-мантру Лила Говинда даси, преданная из *Москвы*.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Маяпур, 28 февр. 2016 г. ШБ 7.2.35: “Пора было сжигать тело Суягьи, но царицы не отдавали его. Они продолжали рыдать над мертвым телом, обнимая его“

----------


## Варган

Е.М.Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху - Почему важна регулярная харинама

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

*На Гаурапурниму в Маяпуре Гуру Махарадж принял новых учеников*
*************************************************************************************************

*Инициация в Маяпуре. Гаура Пурнима 23 марта 2016 г.*

*Москва*
 Туласи Сундари деви даси
 Нама Джаяпрада деви даси 

*Санкт-Петербург*
 Аджа дас
 Эканга деви даси 

*Челябинск*
Намита Симха дас
Дживани Радха деви даси 

*Нижнекамск*
Аджита Говинда дас 

*Ессентуки*
 Рукмини Мохан дас 

*Владивосток*
 Амалачандрика Рукмини деви даси 

*Курск*
Юга-павани Шри деви даси 

*Рязань*
Лакшми Ранджана деви даси 

*Ершов (из Харькова)*
 Нирмала Канта дас 

*Киев*
 Ямуна Бхавани деви даси 

*Николаев*
 Каруна Чандра дас 

*Одесса*
 Шравана Мангала дас 

*Маяпур*
Анда Палини деви даси 

Получили Гаятри-мантру: Абхаянанда дас (Краснодар), Кришна Дваипаяна Вьяса дас (Киев),
 Кришна Расика дас и Радха Расика деви даси (муж и жена, Маяпур), 
Вриндапати дас (Минск), Кришнаа деви даси (Екатеринбург),
 Шри Мадана Мохини деви даси (Москва), Сураджив Нитай дас (Маяпур).

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Вопрос в записке: Почему некоторые преданные после 15-20 лет духовной 
практики начинают усиленно изучать и прославлять материальные науки, 
или, например, Русские Веды, как будто всё это абсолютная истина?

Одну вещь скажу - старые преданные, о которых вы здесь пишете, достигли 
хотя бы саттва-гуны. А вы чего достигли? Мнения, что вы трансцендентны? 
Это всего лишь мнение. Вы еще не трансцендентны, я вас уверяю. Я тоже не 
трансцендентный, но у меня такого мнения уже нет. Этим я могу отличаться 
от многих. Если вы достигли только мнения, что вы трансцендентны... 
Извините, вы должны это мнение держать при себе.

Старые преданные реально достигли какой-то саттвы. Поэтому будьте 
внимательны к тому, что они говорят. Они не просто куда то деградируют и 
падают. Они ищут практическую возможность что-то изменить и улучшить в 
жизни! Не просто ходить с этим мнением и показывать его другим, а на 
самом деле практически что-то изменить в этом мире при помощи 
саттва-гуны. Некоторые материальные науки просто находятся в 
саттва-гуне, вот и всё.

Я надеюсь, что это нормальные старые преданные, не отошедшие куда-то в 
майю. Те старые преданные, которых я знаю, которые в Сознании Кришны 
прочно - у них саттва есть. Это очень сильные сознанием люди. И то, что 
они говорят - это не глупость. Они становятся предприимчивыми, 
разумными, практичными людьми. Это нормально. Они прекрасно знают, 
дорогие мои, что с вашим трансцендентным мнением через 15-20 лет вы 
уйдете из Сознания Кришны, если не будет поддержки, саттвы. И они хотят 
создать эту поддержку сейчас для многих, кто в будущем споткнется об 
этот камень, через 20-30 лет в будущем.

Например, я проповедник всю жизнь. Почему? Потому что люди меня 
поддерживают, преданные мне дают деньги, пожертвования. Только по этой 
причине я могу проповедовать. Но мои браться в Боге, старые преданные - 
им не дают столько пожертвований. Они вынуждены концы с концами сводить, 
поймите! Они споткнулись об этот камень очень сильно многие. Потому что 
у нас нет поддерживающей силы, саттвы. Пока вы молоды, вы этого не 
понимаете просто. Как это трудно будет через 30 лет оказаться без 
поддержки. И вас даже молодые преданные не понимают, считают, что вы в 
майе. Многим из нас нужна варнашрама-дхарма.

А вы просто ходите с мнением, что вы трансцендентный. Пока... но это 
кончится скоро. Что вы тогда будете делать? Какие науки искать? А может, 
вы потом в 60 лет женитесь? Пока вы трансцендентны, а может потом в 60 
лет женитесь? Жену найдете 30-летнюю? Такие тоже примеры есть. Потому
что у вас нет поддерживающей силы. И тогда все удивятся - "старый 
преданный, смотрите, ему 60, и молоденькую жену нашел... Боже мой, какая 
майя вообще!" Сразу найдутся такие слова, сразу. Вы сразу будете 
объектом критики. Да что, я же не придумываю ничего, мы это на каждом 
шагу сейчас видим в ИСККОНе! Поддерживающей силы недостаточно.

"Материальные науки"... выучили слово... Вы что, майавади, что ли? 
Отвергаете материальные науки? А почему не можете занять их в служении
Кришне? Майавади отвергает материю, любую, потому что она материальна. А 
преданный занимает материю. И если вы старый преданный, вы должны знать, 
как занимать эти науки в Сознании Кришны - для пользы, для служения 
Кришне, для блага людей.

Это же майа, то что вы здесь пишете! Хотя есть старые преданные, которые 
могут именно забыть Кришну, я согласен с этим.

(2016-04-04 Вриндаван, ШБ 6.3.24)

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

В нашей семье учеников большое пополнение. Приветствуем всех присоединившихся!
*******************************************************************************
*Инициация  в Алматы 26 апреля 2016г.*
Получила гаятри-мантру *Анандини Лалита деви даси* (Австралия, переезжает в Америку)

*Инициация в Алматы 10 мая 2016г.*

*Алматы*
 Атиндрия дас, Ачьтаграджа дас, Сватантра Прия дас, Шантивира Нимай дас, Джаганмитра дас;
Супружеская пара- Джаганнатха Пури дас и Кунджарани деви даси;
Ватсалья Лила деви даси, Вамшивати деви даси, Лилавати Радха деви даси,
Майешвари Сундаранги деви даси, Наранги Джахнави деви даси, Омкара Мадхави деви даси,
Матхураприя деви даси, Локанатхаприя деви даси, Шараданвита деви даси,
Тарини Рупа Манджари деви даси, Трилокисундари Лалита деви даси.

*Бишкек*: Ишваранатха дас

*Караганда*
Мать и сын-Амала Мохини деви даси и Анирудха Прия дас

*Актюбинск*
Прасанна Радхика деви даси

*Барнаул*
Гита Джаянти деви даси

*Турция*
 Джана Хладини деви даси


*Инициация в Омске 3 июня 2016 г.*

*Омск*
Аджита Кандарпа дас
Карунавани деви даси

*Сургут*
Гауранга Према деви даси

*Токио*
 Катьяяни деви даси

Получила гаятри-мантру *Лавангалатика Ганга* деви даси из *Омска*.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

*Инициация в Конаково на ретрите учеников. 17 июня 2016 г.
*
*Москва*
 Туласи Прана дас, Ишананда Нам дас, Ишвара Пара Нитай дас, Ганга Нараяна дас, Камалакша Нитай дас,
 Амогха Лила деви даси, Наяна Манджари деви даси, Гаура Бхуми деви даси,
 Супружеская пара  Садашива Кавирадж дас и Наратита Радха деви даси      

*Подольск*: Баларама Чандра дас

*С-Петербург*
 Дамодара Махаджан дас,  Даянидхи дас, Лакшмипати дас, Махабхава Говинда дас,                                                                        
 Шачи Дулал дас, Ишвара Чайтанья дас, Садапута дас, Вайджаянти дас, Ванамали Гоуридас дас, Адоша Дарши дас (заочно),
 Ананга Манджари деви даси, Ювати Прия Радха деви даси, Симхачала деви даси, Сарасвати Прия деви даси, Лила Чаранани деви даси,

 Супружеская пара  Канай Тхакур дас и  Чандраканти Мохини деви даси.   

*Нью-Йорк* Апараджита дас

*Екатеринбург*
 Рупа Манджари Прия деви даси, Лаванга Сундари деви даси, Шактилата деви даси

*Магнитогорск* Гандхари деви даси

*Тюмень* Тамохара деви даси

*Братск*  Самаприя деви даси

*Запорожье* Ишвари Вриндадеви деви даси

*Набережные Челны* Индулекха Гопи деви даси

*Курск* Джапамала дас

*Тула* Калинди деви даси

*Пермь* Эканта Сварупа деви даси (заочно)

*Коломна*
 Сананда Кумар дас,
 Супружеская пара Лакшмипати Вишну дас и  Мадана Сундари деви даси;                           

*Казань* Балиприя дас

*Уфа* Эканта Виласини деви даси, 
 Супружеская пара Гиридхари дас и Гириджа деви даси;         

*Омск* Камала Кумари деви даси 

*Череповец* Ягьяпхалада деви даси

*Тольятти* Тилакини деви даси

*Егорьевск* Каруна Чандрика деви даси

*Самара* Мурали Гопал дас

*Псков* Джай Говинда дас

*Хотьково (Моск. Обл.)* Ведаприя деви даси

*Волгоград* Арджуна Смита дас

*Владимир* Атулананда Нитай дас, Шантимати деви даси

*Челябинск* Вриндаван Прана дас,  Эканти Прия деви даси

*Новотроицк* Лила Дая деви даси 

*Кишинев* Джаядев Госвами дас

*Волжский*  Аника Гопи деви даси

*Краснодон (Украина)* Аджита Симха дас

*Минусинск* Ачрья Тхакур дас

*Кострома* Индумати Радха деви даси


*Получили гаятри-мантру*: Вистара дас (Москва), Дашаратха дас (Москва), Махима деви даси (Санкт-Петербург), Абхиманью дас (Воронеж).

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

*Инициация в Санкт-Петербурге 22 июня 2016 г.* 

Нараяни Махарани деви даси 


*Инициация в Швентое (Литва) 26 июня 2016 г.*

*Вильнюс*
Супружеская пара Дивьянга Нитай дас и Анупама Радхика деви даси;       

*Цесис (Латвия)*
 Джаядев Говинда дас

*Салдус (Латвия)*
Илаканти деви даси

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Е.М. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху, Могущество родительских отношений (Ватсалья-раса)

"Женщинам нужно иметь детей - таково мое понимание. Я знаю, что многие не хотят иметь детей, чувствуя себя непривязанными к ним. Это бремя – деньги, условия, время... Нужно очень много трудиться. Это время лучше посвятить сознанию Кришны, не так ли?

Но поймите правильно: мы можем «проиграть» в сознании Кришны. Можем кое-что потерять. Родительские отношения - ватсалья-раса - очень могущественны. Самое чистое, что может испытать человек в материальном мире – отношения матери и сына, отца и дочери. Даже супружеские отношения не так чисты. Самые чистые – отношения матери и сына. Об этом говорил Прабхупада. Это нужно испытать большинству из нас, практически всем.

Ватсалья-раса, это когда мы ради своих детей, ради их хорошего воспитания готовы на все. Это очень высокая ответственность. Это максимум проявления человеческих чувств, знаний, энергии. И эту расу нужно привнести и в на наше общество. Если мы никогда подобного не испытывали, если мы не вырастили хорошего ребенка, если мы никогда не несли такую ответственность, никогда не действовали бескорыстно, чтобы принести благо окружающим, откуда же такое настроение возьмется в нашем Обществе?..

...На самом деле для женщины это важный момент. Нужно иметь какие-то чувства, то есть человек должен освободиться от врожденного эгоизма. Именно отдавая себя воспитанию детей, она очищается и продвигается. Материнские чувства – одна из основ общества. Иначе как мы сможем уважать друг-друга, как мы поймем, что женщина – это мать? Это ее высочайшая оценка. Она отдает свою кровь, а молоко - это кровь матери, вскармливая ребенка, она жертвует сном, временем, чем угодно.

Ватсалья-раса очень могущественна. Когда люди старятся, получив должным образом опыт семейной жизни, они становятся очень добрыми и заботливыми. Настоящими родителями! Любой пожилой человек в нашем Движении должен быть для нас отцом или матерью. Так мы должны видеть друг-друга. А любой ровесник – это брат или сестра. В итоге - большая семья. Поэтому от того, как мы построим свою личную семейную жизнь, также будет зависеть благополучие и развитие нашего Общества.

Сейчас в Движении нам очень не хватает ватсалья-расы. Есть дружба, есть служение. Но разве есть такое, что мы готовы разбиться насмерть ради того, чтобы просто позаботиться друг о друге? В этом смысле, я думаю, очень хорошо иметь детей. Хороших детей. Тогда бояться нечего. Нужно думать о сознании Кришны, практиковать садхана-бхакти, изучать Священные Писания, готовить свой ум к какой-то высокой деятельности, и тогда, когда дети родятся, они уловят это настроение, унаследуют это. Все зависит от нас".

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Нашей семьи учеников прибыло! Приветствуем и поздравляем всех новых братьев и сестер!
********************************************************************************************
*Инициация в Таллинне (Эстония)3 июля 2016 г*. Вишнуприта дас из Хельсинки

*Инициация под Ригой, Светгривас, Латвия.* 
Махима Ганга деви даси из Таллинна
Враджа Кумар дас и Вишвапалака дас из Кёльна, Германия

Анантешвара Баладев дас, Джая Гауранги деви даси,Вайрагья Лила деви даси из Риги

Супружеская пара Гаурананда дас и Джитендрия Лила деви даси из Кейпене (Латвия)

Гирирадж дас из Цесиса (Латвия)
Омкара Прана дас из монастыря Святого Имени в Литве (брахмачари ашрам)

Садачари Рамачандра дас из Бад Оенхаузена, Германия 

Омкара Радхика деви даси из Ганновера

Мани Сундари деви даси, Вишнучандра дас  из Берлина

Трилоки Нандини деви даси -Золинген, Германия

Индрани Амбика деви даси из Кохтла-Ярве,Эстония

Митрасена Абхай дас- живет в Польше (с Украины)

Получили вторую инициацию: 
 Германия:Абхирам Нитай дас (Золинген), Ванамали Нрисимха дас (Падерборн), Васумати деви даси (Дуйсбург).

Португалия, Мадейра: Экараса дас и Раджашри деви даси (муж и жена).
Иштананда дас из Литвы – монастырь Святого Имени.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

*Инициация 20 августа 2016 г.  Ариэль, Израиль* 
*Лод*
 Атипрада Гаура дас
 Анандини Рупа деви даси

*Арад*
 Ваджра Симха дас
 Бхактичандра Чайтанья дас

*Бат-Ям*
 Рукмини Дживана дас

*Ришон- ле- Цион*
 Ишвара Шамбху дас

*Петах -Тиква*
 Нирмала Гауранги деви даси

*Кирьят-Бялик*
 Супружеская пара Рамабхакта дас и Индулекха Гопи деви даси              

*Инициация в Киеве 28 августа 2016 г.*

 Пушпалата Манджари деви даси из с.Безводное Николаевской обл.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

*Инициация на фестивале Бхакти-Сангам Украина 02.09.2016, Шатские Озера, с.Свитязь 
*
*Киев*: Нарахари дас, Эканатха Кришначандра дас, супружеская пара Рохининандана дас и Сурья Нандини деви даси;

*Харьков*:Сарва Картавирья дас, Шветадвипа дас, Адвайта Чандра дас, Аджа Пуруша дас, Джаганнатха прия дас, Мукунда Прия деви даси, Акаршини деви даси, Нитья Вихарини деви даси;

*Днепропетровск*: Шаури дас, Тригунатита деви даси, Вриндаприя деви даси, супружеская пара Туласи Валлабха дас и Сита Сундаранги деви даси;

*Мариуполь*: Брихат Мриданга дас, Иштарупа Гопика деви даси, Ядаваприя деви даси, Туласи Рупини деви даси;

*Львов*:Шьяма Сакхи деви даси, Амаравати деви даси, супружеская пара Васуттама дас и Никунджа Ранджана деви даси;  

*Одесса*:Ишананда Гауранга дас, Махима Гаури деви даси, Нитьянандини деви даси;

*Донецк*: муж и жена Адвайта Пуруша дас и Ямунатира деви даси; 

*г. Ясиноватая, ДНР*:Нараяни Радха деви даси

*Ровно*:Ишвара Каруна дас, Радхадеша дас, Ямуна Бихари дас;  

*Ужгород*:Врикшамала деви даси, супружеская пара- Веда Вьяса дас и Ивешвари Радхарани деви даси;

*г. Ромны Сумская обл.*: Ананда Врадж дас, Лакшми Рукмини деви даси, супруги Вишнупада дас и Лалита Винодини деви даси;

*Полтава*: Говардхана Лила деви даси, Гаура Бхава деви даси;

*Мелитополь*: Уджджвала Мани деви даси, Сурабхи Кунда деви даси (с. Акимовка);

*Запорожье*:Шалаграм дас, Видеха дас, Таралакши лила деви даси, Сурешвари деви даси, Налини Манджари деви даси;

*Кривой Рог*:Оджананда дас, Лалита Павани деви даси;

*Днепродзержинск (Каменское)*: Гаура Бхакта дас, Васудеви деви даси;

*Луцк*:Сундар Гопал дас, Радха Роман Говинда дас, Тара Ништхарани деви даси, супруги Ачьютананда дас и Лалита Бхагавати деви даси;

*с. Безводное, Николаевская обл.*:Сатьябхама деви даси, супружеская пара Ом Баларадж дас и Тарангини Кишори деви даси; 

*Николаев*:Дамодар Сваям дас, Лалита Свамини деви даси

*Первомайск, ЛНР*: Падмини Лила деви даси

*Энергодар, Запорожская обл.*- Лалита Джанани деви даси

*Стрий*- Вайкунтханатха дас

*Сумы*- Тамала Сундари деви даси

*п.Нижние Серогозы, Украина*- Асакти Лила деви даси

*Черкассы*: супруги Кришна Нам дас и Джая Гауранги деви даси 

*Минск*- Джахнава деви даси

*Жлобин, Беларусь*-Вайдьярадж дас

*Витебск*- Экаяни Гопи деви даси

*Гродно*-Тарини Манджари деви даси

*Вена, Австрия*:Сарасвати Лила деви даси, Маха Павани деви даси

*Кишинев*:Нарадева дас, Нама Чинтамани деви даси;

*Париж*: супружеская пара Атмарама Раса дас и Джагатарини деви даси.

Получили гаятри-мантру:Днепропетровск – Лангама Кшама деви даси, Вайкунтха Васи дас,
 Кишинев – Аруна Чайтанья дас, 
Полтава – Рамешвара дас, 
Сумы – Ямуна Бхакти деви даси, Лила Падмини деви даси, Ишвара Вишну дас, 
Одесса – Хариваллабха деви даси,
 Ровно – Вамана дас, 
Донецк – Гаураприя деви даси, Омвати дас.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

3 сентября 2016 г. получила заочную инициацию Халадхара Прия деви даси *из* *Умани Черкасской обл.,Украина*

6 сентября в Москве получила гаятри-мантру Лила-джая деви даси *из* *Раменского Московской обл.*

----------


## Дмитрий Владимирович

А что значит "заочная" инициация?

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

*Инициация на черноморском фестивале Садху-санга, Джубга, 14 сентября 2016г.
*
*Москва*:Джотирмайи деви даси, Гита Говинда деви даси, Макханлали деви даси, Виласини Прия деви даси, Вамшинатха дас, Курунандана дас,
 Аджита Прия дас, Акаршини Радха деви даси;

*Екатеринбург*: Премананда деви даси, Ватсасурари дас, супружеская пара- Ади Кешава дас и Ашока Радхика деви даси, супружеская пара-Видиша дас и Харини деви даси;

*п. Ильский, Краснодарский край*:Ом Пурна Шакти деви даси, Сахадев Каруна дас, Враджа Пури дас, Сарвабхаума дас, Шаранам дас, Нанда Кишор дас

*Сочи*:Махимапати дас, Алаланатх дас

*Ростов-на-Дону*:Ватсала Тхакур дас, Вишну Патни деви даси

*Уфа*: супруги Ананта Симха дас и Атула Гопика деви даси 

*Санкт-Петербург*: Матхурика деви даси, Валлабха Кумари деви даси, Алабандара дас, супружеская пара Дивьянга дас и Ишани Прия деви даси;                

*Майкоп*: супруги Атмайони дас и Сиддхида Лакшми деви даси;               

* Волжский*:супруги Панчататтва дас и Лила Васини деви даси; 

*Ташкент*: Нарасимха Хладака деви даси, Манджари деви даси;

*Алчевск,  ЛНР*: Сударшана Чакраварти дас, Джаявати деви даси;

*Казань*: Мадхудвиша дас, Индуканти Гопали деви даси, Тушти майи деви даси;

*Кисловодск*: Нила Мадхава даси, Омкара Карини деви даси;

*Днепропетровск*: Абхирам Тхакур дас;

*Владикавказ*:Аджита Пандава дас (оставил тело 06.10.2016);

*Мурманск*- Нитья мангала деви даси

*Ессентуки*- Сурья Дев дас

*Дебальцево, ДНР*- Ишвари Сита деви даси

*Краснодар*- Лилешвари деви даси

*Волгодонск*- Шьямаканти деви даси

*Ставрополь*-Сарвасатья Рама дас

*Семфирополь*- Шри Пури дас

*Волгоград*- Хариевика деви даси

*Могилев*- Нитья бандху дас

*Приморско-Ахтарск*-Вишвамбхара дас

*Кострома*-Хараа деви даси

*Нижний  Новгород*-Шьям Лалита деви даси

*Иркутск*-Нрисимха пали деви даси

*Прохладный (Кабардино-Балкария)*-Махидхара дас

*Новороссийск*-Лила Ишвари деви даси-реинициация, первое посвящение у Прабхавишну Свами.

*Получили гаятри-мантру:*
Вамшидхара Дамодара дас (Череповец), 
Бала Чандра дас (Ульяновск),
 Враджа Гауранга дас (Казань),
 Махендра дас, Мана-вардхана дас, Джагад Кирти деви даси (Москва), 
 Арунадхваджа дас и Вайшнави деви даси-супруги из Усть-Лабинска,
 Арджуна Прия деви даси (Сочи),
Шри Прия деви даси (Ростов-на-Дону), 
Абхинанда дас (Пятигорск, ятра Ессентуки),
 Ачьюта Чайтанья дас (Тбилиси).

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

"Зачастую начинающие ученики больше думают о своей личной жизни, нежели о роли перед духовным учителем. Преданные слишком много, чрезмерно много думают о семейном счастье. Это признак слабости сердца. Прабхупада говорит: «Думайте, не думайте - вы не улучшите свое существование». Судьба уже определила вам все. Думайте о Кришне, пожалуйста. Осознайте свою роль перед Богом. Женщинам в этом смысле труднее во много раз, их положение плачевно. Они неспособны оторвать ум от своих семейных отношений. Такова природа вещей. Но все же в Бхагавад-Гите Кришна говорит, что даже если человек - шудра, вайшья или женщина, он освободится, если обратится к Нему. Вот об этом нужно думать. И мужчины, и женщины должны думать о Кришне.

Иначе какой смысл находиться в сознании Кришны? Ради чего? Неужели вы думаете, что можете улучшить свое материальное существование? Возможно, вы не представляете насколько мы с вами далеки от чистого материального уровня. Нас разделяет огромная пропасть. Возможно вы думаете: «Вот сейчас повторю мантру, приму принципы, и все в моей жизни будет устроено». Тело вы не спасете — так говорил Прабхупада. Пиджак спасать не нужно, спасите личность. Вы не сможете сейчас обрести материальное счастье, даже если постараетесь, даже если шастры используете. Это иллюзия. Все эти вещи в век Кали не работают. Нет другого пути, нет другого пути, нет другого пути. Более того, чем больше вы будете стараться, тем хуже будет становиться ваша жизнь, тем сильнее вы увязнете в этом.

Есть муж?
 И забудьте про него! Думайте о Кришне!
 Есть жена? 
Забудьте! Думайте о Кришне! 
Не нужно этого: одна жена, другая, третья, один муж, другой, третий. Мы для того и принимаем духовного учителя, чтобы помнить Кришну. Муж есть — всё, служите Кришне. А дальше уже его проблемы, хочет он, не хочет - вы служите Кришне. Но думают иначе: «Нет, я не успокоюсь, пока мужа не приведу в сознание Кришны, всех родственников мужа, своих родственников, внуков, правнуков» Когда-то нужно успокоиться. Успокоиться, чтобы выполнить свою миссию, ради которой вы сюда пришли.

Не думайте, что я критикую семейную жизнь. Я тоже семейный человек. Но меньше всего о чем я думал — так это о семейной жизни. И я знаю, что это очень хорошо и для семьи, и для общества, и для внуков с правнуками. Вот зачем принимают духовного учителя - восстановить религиозные принципы в этой проклятой семейной жизни. Так говорил Прабхупада, - семейная жизнь в век Кали проклята. Без иллюзий, это правда. То что вы называете сейчас счастливой семейной жизнью очень далеко от идеала. Такая жизнь в принципе невозможна — материал плохой. Нельзя из плохого железа сделать хороший нож. Вы собрались строить счастливую семейную жизнь? Из чего? Из мужа - материалиста?

Вы занимаетесь преданным служением? Хорошо! Вот так вы построите свою жизнь, улучшите свои качества - это верно. Но если вы думаете, что ваша роль теперь заключается в том, чтобы стирать своему мужу белье и исполнять все его желания — это не поможет. Я согласен, что жена должна принимать сторону мужа, защищать его репутацию, потому что они в одной лодке. Но если муж и жена покрывают недостатки друг друга, лодка сбивается с курса. Жена не обязана служить падшему мужу. Жить семейной жизнью просто ради мужа, жены, детей - неправильно. Нужно привнести в жизнь высший смысл.

Скажу еще одну вещь. Сейчас, когда мы распространяем сознание Кришны, меньше всего нужно думать о семейной жизни. Мы с вами на фронте. Мир катится в ад. Сейчас семейная жизнь — это однополые браки. Вся Европа, вся Америка борется за такие браки. Это гордость Евросоюза. И нам предстоит много жертвовать, чтобы остановить эту деградацию. Прабхупада хотел, чтобы мы принимали участие в этих социальных проблемах. Чтобы мы противостояли этому злу. Сосредоточьтесь на этой миссии, пожалуйста.

Наша семейная жизнь будет необычна в этом контексте. Она будет другой, нестандартной, не такой, как написано в шастрах, где говорится, как живет грихастха, какие совершает ягьи, какие Божества у него дома, как у него там все красиво и пышно. Нет, вам придется идти на большие жертвы. Иначе мы станем материалистами. Благочестивыми материалистами" 
_Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху, из лекции 11 февраля 2014 года в Маяпуре_

----------


## Махабхарата дас

"Дорогие преданные, пожалуйста, примите мои смиренные поклоны. 
Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

В связи с новым законом о миссионерской деятельности, который известен как пакет Яровой, в умах у преданных появились серьезные беспокойства. Я 
обращаюсь ко всем преданным Российского ИСККОН для того, чтобы призвать всех восстановить свое равновесие в уме. Те, кто способны сохранять выдержку и здравомыслие и наделены внутренней духовной силой, знают, что ИСККОН разрушить из вне не возможно. Его можно разрушить только изнутри. Никакие законы ни одного из государств не могут остановить движение Господа Чайтаньи, потому что законы этого движения не противоречат общечеловеческим законам.

Это внутренние законы сострадания, служения, чистоты, всепрощения, 
любви и самоотверженности. Причина у всех беспокойств только одна – что мы еще не научились распространять эти ценности, а держимся за свои незрелые представления. Нововведенный закон на самом деле поможет нам использовать свою внутреннюю энергию и разум лучше чем раньше.

Мы будем учиться общаться с людьми лучше и лучше, избегая любых корыстных интересов и искусственного их вовлечения в наше общество. Российское общество в котором мы живем это тоже наше общество, это тоже наша большая семья, в котором к сожалению далеко не все благополучно. Пакет Яровой говорит о том, что светское руководство напугано религиозной деятельностью с политической подоплекой, 
потому что современные религии стремятся к власти.

Нам нужно глубже очистить свои умы и сердца, умиротворившись Сознанием Кришны и нести людям духовное знание, не желая ничего взамен. Все остальное лишь внешние формальности – будет ли человек в результате нашей проповеди мусульманином, христианином или кришнаитом. Мы все еще допускаем не мало ошибок, живя как обычные люди, мы забываем, что люди отождествляют нас с движением Шрилы Прабхупады.

Давайте будем внимательнее к своим поступкам, словам и методам проповеди. Давайте в максимальной степени будем распространять послание Бхагавад-гиты так, чтобы это было понятно человеку любой конфессии и вероисповедания, неся в мир трансцендентное знание, свободное от желания быть выше других.

От лица Национального совета российских Обществ сознания Кришны ваш слуга
Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабу.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

Махарадж в вайшнавской одежде - в церкви :-)

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ХОТИТЕ УЛУЧШИТЬ ДЖАПУ?

Первое. Джапа – это негромкое повторение. И джапу нужно слушать внимательно, мы знаем об этом. Если вы хотите улучшить джапу, то повторяйте бодро, максимально быстро. Вот это первый совет. Потому что многие привыкают повторять расслабленно. Это труднее. То есть необходимо сосредоточиться, а для этого нужна определенная скорость джапы. Если вы повторяете расслабленно, это означает, что ум начинает вклиниваться между слогами, между словами. То есть начинает гулять, там есть пространство, понимаете, он еще может успевать гулять там. Такая тонкая вещь ум. Если же вы бодро повторяете, у него нет этой возможности, и концентрация у вас усиливается во много раз. Значит, главное – повторяйте бодро, быстро. 5-7 минут круг, быстро. Если уже в транс впадаете, там не важна скорость. Но до транса еще далеко.
Потом, внимательно следите, как вы перебираете бусы. Некоторые преданные, как выяснилось, не повторяют 16 кругов, потому что перебирают бусы быстрее, чем произносят мантру. Для этого вытащите четки из мешочка и смотрите на каждую бусину внимательно и 108 раз проконтролируйте каждое повторение. И вы увидите, что вы начинаете слушать звуки. Просто ум нужно вот так вот за шкирку взять и ткнуть носом несколько раз. Он почувствует вкус и остановится.
Есть несколько технических советов, которые я слышал, как этот ум всё-таки остановить на мантре. Но это внешние усилия. Например, есть видеосъемка, как Шрила Прабхупада повторяет на четках мантру, начитывает четки. Он повторяет так: вращает бусину и повторяет «Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе», останавливается, «Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе». То есть пол-мантры вращает бусину, пол-мантры не вращает. И за этим следите. Если вы будете следить – будете слушать мантру. Это технический способ.
Есть другой способ, более сложный. Вы повторяете Харе Кришна мантру и считаете «одна бусина, вторая бусина, третья бусина…» И до 108 раз если досчитаете, то вы прослушали один круг. До 108, весь круг просчитать в уме, вместе с мантрой. То есть вы его, таким образом, приковываете к процессу.
Либо есть такой способ, вы делаете акцент в Харе Кришна мантре на одном слове. На первом «ХАРЕ Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе…» Потом акцент смещаете на второе слово «Харе КРИШНА Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе…» И, смещая акцент, по всей мантре так проходите. Вы должны следить за этим, правда? Ум очень сильно будет участвовать в процессе повторения.
Но это чисто технические вещи, это нужно для того, чтобы только «завести машину», как говорится. Это как стартер – «вж-вж-вж» – и потом она уже поехала сама, дальше это уже не нужно будет делать. Такие есть разнообразные приемы.
Есть прием древний. Вы перед собой ставите надпись Харе Кришна мантры. И, повторяя, смотрите. И на каждое слово вы должны смотреть глазами, которое повторяете. Вот так вот успевать – визуально, звуком и касанием. Таким образом, тоже концентрация усиливается.
Есть метод, когда нас сильно отвлекают окружающее, тогда можно закрыться с головой чадаром. И там повторять. Только не усните. Там есть опасность, что можно уснуть.
Итак, быть бодрым, бодро повторять мантру, и вот есть такие способы, как ум привлечь к процессу, остановить на процессе.
Вопрос: при этом лучше сидеть или ходить?
Е.М. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху: Если вы умеете это делать – можете ходить или даже бегать. Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати почти что бегал, когда джапу повторял. Он напоминал льва. Такая энергия у него была, что он как лев ходил. Ученики сразу все в стороны разбегались.
Но классически – это сидя. Но я никогда не сижу. Я постоянно сижу и так, на лекциях, поэтому не могу сидеть при повторении мантры. Сидеть для меня – это сейчас аскеза.
Нужно успевать проговаривать всё языком и слушать ухом. Всё, что требуется.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

КАЖДЫЙ ПРЕДАННЫЙ ДОЛЖЕН ЭТО ПРОЧЕСТЬ И ЗАУЧИТЪ НАИЗУСТЬ - особенно последние предложения!!!

Одна преданная, она немножко уже не в себе от оскорблений, долгое время она совершает апарадхи, и, как следствие, есть психические расстройства у человека. И она написала письмо мне о недостатках ИСККОН, в электронную почту, огромное письмо, и перечисляла, сколько тут недостатков — какие здесь есть порочные люди, и примеры приводила, и гурукулы, и разные-разные вещи. И в конце она спросила: "Как вы, порядочный человек, можете оставаться в таком движении вообще и проповедовать в нем?" Вот ее это интересовало. И я посмотрел на список недостатков, и я подумал, что я могу продолжить этот список на самом деле, и гораздо больше мог бы написать ей еще. И в самом деле, почему же я тогда здесь? Тут же так много недостатков, разве нет? Каждый из нас — сплошной недостаток, если посмотреть. Каждый из нас кого-то беспокоит очень сильно, посмотрите. Мы думаем: "Меня кто-то беспокоит", а на самом деле я кого-то беспокою, и не одного человека, а многих постоянно беспокою. Каждый, каждый, каждый. Так что же? Этот список станет бесконечным. Почему же тогда мы здесь, скажите? Потому что здесь можно воспевать святое имя, вот почему мы здесь. Изучать "Бхагавад-гиту" и "Шримад-Бхагаватам" — вот почему мы здесь. Это единственное место, где все-таки это можно практиковать. Правда?
Когда мы пришли, мы видели все позитивно, мы получили позитивную информацию о сознании Кришны, приняли. А позже мы получили негативную информацию и переключили внимание. Вот не нужно переключать внимание. Йога. Вот это йога — ум нужно контролировать. Не на негативных вещах, а на позитивных вещах ум нужно концентрировать.

ЕМ Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Преданные даже если видят в себе гордость или другие плохие качества, они хотят избавиться от них и , пока это есть, Господь Чайтанья принимает их, Прабхупада приводит в Движение тех, кто хочет избавиться от своих недостатков. Преданные знают насквозь друг друга, знают плюсы и минусы, особенно тех, кто начинает лидировать- их знают вдоль и поперек, и со временем мы начинаем видеть, что преданные меняются, со временем кто- то становится садху, значит и мы так можем. Нужно не прекращать практику. Нужен контакт. Есть грязная посуда и есть моющее средство, теперь нужен контакт, не смотреть же просто на кастрюли и на моющие средства! Нужен контакт со Святым Именем! Нужно, чтобы не только мой язык воспевал, но вся моя суть воспевала. А моя суть пока плачет о личной жизни, о безденежье, кто- то замуж хочет... Мы плачем не по Кришне, плачем по своим материальным причинам, но что удивительно, что Кришна это все воспринимает, Кришна ко всему этому серьезно относится! Да, да! Он думает- этот преданный тааак повторяет Святые Имена! Конечно бездумно совсем, у него свои причины, но Он ко Мне же пытается обратиться! Хотя под его повторением слышно -деньги, деньги, тыщи, тыщи и Кришна обращается к Майе и говорит - Майя, дай ему под зад! Преданный все повторяет - тыщи, тыщи, тыщи, тыщи, а Майя уже занесла ногу - баах! Преданный попадает на операционный стол и получает реализацию - главное не деньги. И потом начинает воспевать - здоровье, здоровье, здоровье, здоровье)). Кришна избирателен-кто предается, того защищает, но Господь Чайтанья дает прибежище всем без разбору, стоит прийти на киртан, без разбору- саньяси на киртане, брахманы на киртане, инициированные, неинтциированные, гости, кто угодно... Все получат одинаковое благо - это Чайтанья Махапрабху! Поэтому наша задача расширять Санкиртану, Харинаму, вовлекать людей в воспевание Святого Имени кем бы они ни были и дальше это уже их вопрос сколько они хотят служить Кришне и как? Тут мы не вмешиваемся. Важно, что они приходят и любят Святое Имя. Смысл Движения в этом! Они могут быть не кришнаитами, кем угодно, это неважно, не это имеет значение! Самое важное, что у них есть любовь к Богу, достаточно, что у них есть уважение к преданным, этого достаточно. Конечно многие захотят стать преданными, из них многие захотят стать чистыми преданными, многие захотят вернуться к Богу в этой жизни, разовьют сильное желание, но так же многие родятся еще раз, чтобы проповедовать, продолжать Миссию. Нужны опытные преданные с рождения тоже, они рождаются в семьях преданных и продолжают Движение. Много есть всяких вариантов, возможностей. Это Путь к Богу, Путь воспевания Святого Имени. Все наше воспевание откладывается на наш счет, Кришна нам не дает блага от этого, потому что видит -глупый еще. Чтобы не конвертировать духовную валюту на материальную. Преданные отказываются от этого, никакого change, они выбирают простую жизнь и возвышенное мышление. Но Кришна все складывает на наш личный счет, все порции предложенного Ему прасада, вы думаете Он это Себе берет? Нет, к нам на счет складывает! Когда мы вернемся к Кришне, мы скажем Ему - Кришна, я так и не стал чистым преданным, так и остался мошенником и негодяем, а Кришна скажет - нет, смотри тут целый список! Смотри сколько ты сделал для Меня! Ты каждый день повторял 16 кругов! Ты соблюдал принципы, хотя это было нелегко, Я же знаю! Ты же из кали юги? Верно? Да? Из Санкт - Петербурга? О!!! Такая майя в этом городе! И ты там каждый день повторял 16 кругов и соблюдал 4 принципа?! Для Меня?! Я все записал! Тебя часто оскорбляли и унижали родственники, а ты продолжал, разве нет?... Примерно так общался Господь Чайтанья со Своими преданными. Он все знает, все помнит! И прославляет Своих преданных! У нас есть реальный шанс покончить с рождением и смертью, не просто обрести знания, счастье в этом мире, это побочно решается. Наша задача - покончить с рождением и смертью навсегда, это возможно, воспевая Святое Имя Кришны!"

Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Семья учеников Гуру Махараджа пополнилась новым составом. Джай!
**************************************************************
*Инициация во Вриндаване, 4 ноября 2016 г. Картика, день ухода Шрилы Прабхупады.
*
Москва:  Даямайя дас,  Ачьюта Манохара дас

Гент (Бельгия)-  Тадит Кришна дас

Казань- Девашекхар Говинда дас

Самара- Анвикшики деви даси

Харьков- Бхакти Пурушоттама дас

Октябрьский (Башкирия)-супружеская пара Баларам Ишвара дас и Арчирупа деви даси;        

Нижневартовск-Гопали Читра деви даси

Димитровград (Поволжье)-Аджита Дамодара дас

Кострома-Акупара дас                                                                                                 

Омск- Макханчор дас

Качканар Свердловской обл.-Враджаваси дас

Гамбург-Туласи Прия деви даси

*Получили гаятри-мантру:* Мадан Гопал дас (Корея), Митравинда Лила деви даси (Рига), Симха Ахладака деви даси (Екатеринбург, Вриндаван), Гопи Гопала Вандита деви даси (Сочи).

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

*Инициация во Вриндаване 14 ноября 2016 г. Последний день месяца Картика.
*
Германия, Леррах- Джанани деви даси

Рига- Йогешвари Радха деви даси

Киев- Радха Чаранани деви даси

Алматы- Амрита Рену деви даси

Махачкала-супруги Мукунда Датта дас и Камала Чандрика деви даси;       

Таллин- Враджа Хариприя деви даси

Мариуполь-Экачакра Виджай дас

Казань-Арундхати Радха деви даси  

Нячанг (Вьетнам)-Вакрешвари деви даси

Вильнюс-Индира Мадхави деви даси

Краснодар-Дамодара Рати деви даси

Челябинск- Антаранга Лалита деви даси

Миасс- Гопинатха Ачария дас,  Нава Вриндавани деви даси;

Димитровград Ульяновской обл.- Махавира Гопал дас

С-Петербург-Лила Гамини деви даси

*Получила гаятри-мантру* Рамания деви даси из Пскова.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Расскажите о Вашем опыте воспевания Святого Имени. Как следует воспевать, чтобы по-настоящему ощутить сладость святых имен Кришны?

Это не так просто, потому что мой опыт воспевания – более 20 лет, и многие вещи я забыл. Помню в целом, что мы (наше поколение преданных) всегда боролись за джапу, а киртан считали важнейшим занятием. Так мы чувствовали зависимость от Кришны. А Кришна как отец или мать, Он не навязывает нам Свою любовь: «Я тебя уже люблю, и ты меня любишь, успокойся, все хорошо в этом мире смерти». Нет, Он разумен и поэтому уводит нас отсюда дальше и дальше, заботясь, чтобы это не было слишком больно. Ведь мы уходим навсегда, чтобы никогда не возвращаться обратно в мир страданий. Есть привязанности, но Кришна говорит: «Дай Мне, Я просто подержу, Я подержу твою гордость, жадность и вожделение». Но все, чего касается Кришна, становится чистым. Это Святое Имя Кришны такое милостивое. Нужно быть смиреннее травинки и терпеливее дерева, не ждать почтения к себе, но быть почтительным к каждому. Только так можно обрести вкус воспевания Святого Имени.
Вайшнава-апарадхи крадут у нас вкус к чистому воспеванию. Говорится, что даже обход вокруг Туласи не избавляет нас от последствий этого типа оскорблений. Как можно искупить вайшнава-апарадху и снова обрести милость Кришны?
Кришна – всегда Кришна. Он ничего не забирает, потому что Ему ничего не нужно. Он только дает. В имени «Кришна» есть все. Вкус забирают оскорбления. Нужно их избегать, или хотя бы пытаться избегать. Оскорбления ведут себя как воры, грабители. От них нужна защита, нужно избегать встречи с ними. Если человек сознательно не избегает бандитов, а потом жалуется, что у него нет денег, то он глуп. Нужно уметь признавать свою вину и просить прощения. Тот, кто не умеет прощать – не вайшнав. Вайшнав всегда простит повинившегося человека. Если кто-то не может кого-то простить, тогда этого человека простит Кришна, а если Кришна не простит, то Радхарани простит. Таков Господь Чайтанья. Но нужно уметь признавать свою вину и просить прощения. Тот, кто полностью предался Святому Имени, преодолеет нама-апарадху.
Я хочу закончить одной очень интересной цитатой одного преданного Сутапы пр., который говорит: "Однажды римский писатель Тадеос (?) отметил: "Терпение имеет очень горький вкус, но плоды терпения очень-очень сладкие".
Есть периоды, когда временами мы чувствуем себя далеко от духовности. Когда мы чувствуем, что Святое Имя формально в нашем сердце, оно формально на наших устах. Когда мы чувствуем, что как будто наша садхана вообще не дает никаких плодов. Но великие учителя прошлого советуют нам терпеливо продолжать свою практику, понимая, что духовность не сводиться к сиюминутным эмоциям".
По этой фразе очень много можно говорить. Сиюминутная эмоция. У нас иногда есть сиюминутная эмоция предания, которую мы забываем через 10 минут.
Он говорит, что духовность не сводиться к сиюминутной эмоции. Духовность сводиться к миссии длинною в жизнь.
То есть Садхана - это миссия длинною в жизнь. Мы должны воспевать Харе Кришна маха-мантру всю свою жизнь. И Харе Кришна маха-мантра должна стать не частью нашей жизни, она должна стать нашей жизнью. Вот тогда такая садхана принесет плоды.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Для хотя бы частичного облегчения участи Гуру Махараджа создана группа https://vk.com/club139801852, в которой старшие ученики ЕМ Чайтанья Чандра Чарана Прабху отвечают на вопросы.

Страничка специально создана для того, чтобы каждый мог задать свой вопрос и получить ответ через старших учеников Гуру Махараджа и Матушки Гаурачандрики.
Здесь вы сможете найти ответы на распространенные вопросы, которые ученики уже много раз задавали и еще будут задавать.
Таким образом, мы сможем помочь друг другу в своей духовной жизни, а также уменьшить загруженность нашего духовного учителя, чтобы Ему не приходилось отвечать на одни и те же вопросы постоянно, которые задают многие ученики. При этом, если вас не удовлетворит ответ на этой страничке, вы можете уточнить не ясные моменты у Гуру Махараджа.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

*Новые ученики Гуру Махараджа, получившие инициацию на Школе лидеров в Омске. Всех приветствуем! * 

Инициация в Омске. Школа лидеров, 7 января 2017г.

*Омск*
Арчанананда дас, Ачарьячандра дас, Ишвара Ананда дас, Артхада дас, Субхадра Прия дас, Враджамали деви даси, Дамаянти деви даси, Лакшми Кунджа деви даси, Манджари Махима деви даси 

Две супружеские пары *из Миасса*: Ванамали Гиридхар дас и Гита Джаянти деви даси;  Виджая Чандра дас и Амрита Ганга деви даси;

*Екатеринбург*: матаджи Каушалья Лила деви даси, 
 супружеская пара Дхармарадж дас и Прия Радхе деви даси;    


* Новосибирск*:Вришакрити дас, Ишвара Таттва Вид дас, Арунакши деви даси

* Красноярск*: Шри Прахлад дас, Прия Джаганнатха дас,  Харикиртана Лила деви даси 

* Челябинск*: Чиранджива дас, Лила Прия Лалита деви даси, Нама Мангала деви даси 

*  Минусинск, Красноярский край*: супруги Дхаумья дас и Судеви Манджари деви даси

* Салават, Башкортостан*: Ачарьянидхи дас, Рупарани Мата деви даси

* Санкт-Петербург*:  Кунти Кумари деви даси,  Рангавали деви даси

*  Сургут*: Раса Сундари деви даси 

* Благовещенск*:  Дивья Пурна Манджари деви даси 

* Новокузнецк* :  Ади Гауранги деви даси 

* Москва* : Ачиньтья Шакти дас 

*Уфа*: Эканги Сундари деви даси 

* Тюмень*: Омкара Симха дас 

* Ангарск*: Ашока Кришна дас

* Владивосток*: Ишананда Сева дас 

* Бердск*: Нити Дхарини деви даси 


*Получили гаятри-мантру: * 
 Лалита Мохини деви даси  из Екатеринбурга
 Трилокини деви даси из  Челябинска
 Дамагхош дас  из Миасса
 Парамешвара дас  из Уфы.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

*Весеннее пополнение семьи учеников Гуру Махараджа. Всех приветствуем!*

********************************************************************
Инициация в Маяпуре. Гаурапурнима 12 марта 2017 г.

*Москва*
 Анандини Харисева деви даси
 Лилаприя Говинда дас
 Маноджава дас
 Ананта Сварупа дас
 Анандапара дас
 Анурага деви даси    

*Алматы*
Чинмайи Ямуна деви даси
 Амита Сакхи деви даси
 Алока Мохини деви даси
 Раса Пурнима деви даси

*Маяпур*
Кришна Према-майи деви даси 

Супружеская пара Шри Валлабха дас (из Минска) и Бхаватарини деви даси;

Премалата деви даси  (из Кирова)

*Донецк*- Шанта Прадипа дас

*Астана*-Бала Гопал дас

*Минск*- Трилока Нанда деви даси

*Уфа* Супруги Курукшетра дас и Амала Бхактика деви даси 

*Гамбург, Германия*- Эканги Чампакалата деви даси

*Новосибирск*- Нитьянандини деви даси

*Тверь* Супруги Гауракишора дас и Комаланги деви даси       

*Ашхабад*-Лила Враджешвари деви даси

*Ростов-на-Дону*- Даинья Манджари деви даси

*Сергиев Посад, Московская обл.*- Матхили Рани деви даси

*Ставрополь*- Мурали Чандра дас

*Получили гаятри-мантру:* 
Казань- Гаура Дулал дас,  Маяпур- Нандини Прия деви даси,    Вриндаван- Вишну Нараяна дас, 
    С-Петербург- Урукрама Чайтанья дас, Ижевск- Ишвара Сева дас,  
     Омск - Камари Канта деви даси, 
    Москва и область: Нарада Муни дас, Омкара Хари дас, Шьяма Хладини деви даси.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Инициация 30 марта 2017г. в Чимкенте- получил посвящение Акхилешвара дас из *Кривого Рога*.

Инициация 10 мая 2017 г.в  Алматы 

*Алматы*
 Дарукадев дас
 Ганга Тарини деви даси
 Аруни Сундари деви даси
 Ади Лакшми деви даси
 Тарани Бхава деви даси
 Вриндапалини деви даси
 Говиндаваллабха деви даси

*Ташкент*
 Шринивас Ачария дас

*Бишкек*
 Анантавиджая дас

*Караганда*
 Эканатха Мадхава дас

*с. Красная Шемонаиха (Семипалатинск)*
 Гопиджанаваллабха Прия деви даси

*Усть-Каменогорск*
 Мани Манджари деви даси

*Актау,Казахстан*
 Тарини Нрисимхи деви даси

*С-Петербург*
 Арджуна Кумар дас
 Субхадра Гаури деви даси

*Бокситогорск, Ленинградская область*
 Шуддханама Чинтамани деви даси

*Ланхич, Ирландия*
Супружеская пара Джаянанда дас и Амия Сундари деви даси 


Получила гаятри-мантру Лалита Сакхи деви даси из Маяпура.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Сообщение от Девакинанданы прабху:

 "Харе Кришна! 
Дорогие преданные!

В этом году Его Милость  Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху, к сожалению, не сможет посетить фестивали "Бхакти-сангама" и "Садху-санга".

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Подношение ЕМ Чайтанья Чандра Чарана прабху в день Вьяса-пуджи Шрилы Прабхупады, Санкт-Петербург, 16.08.2017

Дорогой Шрила Прабхупада! Пожалуйста, примите мои смиренные поклоны в пыли Ваших лотосных стоп.
Мне крайне повезло, я нахожусь в Вашем Движении Сознания Кришны 32 года. Можно сказать, всю свою сознательную жизнь. Тогда мне было 27 лет, сейчас 59. За эти годы мировое общество изменилось до неузнаваемости. Нет такого греха, который бы сейчас люди не смогли бы сделать или увидеть, не говоря уже о том, чтобы услышать. Мы слышим постоянно нескончаемые потоки проблем, кризисов, нарушений закона, нарушений прав человека, о разных формах обмана, сексуальной распущенности, об убийствах, разрушениях семейных традиций. В обществе все больше развивается недоверие и укореняется невежество. Люди создали искусственный интеллект под названием Интернет. Но к полному нашему удивлению, этот интеллект вместил в себя все человеческие пороки и нечистоты. Этот интеллект совсем не божественный, а просто служит для удовлетворения чувственных потребностей и способствует хаосу в умах. В науке тоже царит хаос. Космические программы разоблачаются как мировой обман. Люди до сих пор спорят и не могут понять, круглая Земля или плоская. История разделилась на разные точки зрения, которые противоречат друг другу. В каких то местах мира религии умерли или ослабели настолько, что не могут никак благотворно повлиять на этот больной несчастный мир, который помешан на деньгах и сексе. Мир стремительно деградирует духовно. Люди не могут понять процесс духовного становления и очень боятся попасть в какую-нибудь секту. Я думаю, что главной религией и достижением нашего трудного времени стал именно Интернет. И эту религию сотворил Кали.
Шрила Прабхупада, я не хочу Вас расстраивать успехами Кали-юги. Им нет числа. Но я лично убежден, что Кали обречен на поражение. Почему я уверен в этом? Потому что читаю Ваши спасительные книги. Эти книги - особая милость Кришны к падшему веку. Падший человек не может следовать правилам и предписаниям Вед. Он может только получать милость, вкус счастья. Господь Чайтанья дает этот вкус в начале, а затем говорит: "Поклоняйтесь Кришне, вот вам правила и предписания Вед". Ваши книги содержат и то, и другое - и чистый вкус любви к Богу, и ценнейшие правила и предписания Вед. Таким образом, Вы оживили забытые в Западных странах Бхагавад-Гиту и Шримад-Бхагаватам. Для преданного, погруженного в знание, описанное в Ваших книгах, деградация этого мира служит просто иллюстрацией к этим книгам. Вы обладаете удивительной духовной силой Господа Баларамы, что создаете чисто духовное движение прямо посреди враждебной, саморазрушающейся цивилизации. Ваше трансцендентное знание проникло во все уголки мира в форме изданных по Вашей милости книг, и набирает небывалую скорость, распространяясь через Интернет. Да, Сознание Кришны настолько тонко, что проникло даже в искусственный интеллект Кали-юги.
Вы спасаете не только мир, в Вашем спасении нуждается и наше Общество, созданное Вами, ИСККОН. Как основатель-ачарья, Вы продолжаете удерживать нас вместе своей духовной любовью, и мы учимся сотрудничать, потому что Вы этого хотите. В Ваших книгах мы находим руководство на все сложные жизненные ситуации. Так ИСККОН становится лучше. Можно видеть, как преданные на самом деле избавляются от всех смертных грехов, таких как ложная гордость и зависть. На самом деле это чудо, которое Вы творите, из хиппи делаете хэппи. Процесс, который Вы нам дали, работает эффективно. И быстрее всего он работает в ИСККОНе, где правильно установлены задачи и миссия.
Шрила Прабхупада, в благодарности я склоняюсь к Вашим лотосным стопам и прошу считать меня Вашим вечным слугой в служении своему Гуру и всем вайшнавам. Я очень хочу, чтобы Вы были довольны моим служением моему духовному учителю, который является Вашим чистым представителем, и дает мне ту же духовную любовь, что давали и Вы своим дорогим ученикам.

Ваш незначительный слуга, Чайтанья Чандра Чаран дас.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Преданность проверяется через служение!

Не все, кто повторяет 16 кругов и соблюдают принципы - преданные. Преданность проверяется через служение. Главное, что характеризует преданного - он не привязан к плодам своего труда, он всё отдаёт Кришне. 
Мирское благочестие - это вид аханкары в благости, такой человек ждёт благодарности за то, что делает, и если его не благодарить - разочаруется, обидится и уйдёт. 
А преданного не выгонишь. Преданный всё равно будет жертвовать, искать способы служить. 
Благочестивые люди: "Я люблю тебя, а ты должен любить меня". 
Чтобы стать преданным, должна быть добрая воля - Бхакти нельзя навязать силой. 
Сейчас в ИСККОН приходят благочестивые люди, и от них ничего не надо ждать, надо уважать их и просто смотреть - со временем они могут стать преданными. 
Кришну видели и полубоги, и демоны, на Курукшетре Его видели все - но понять Его можно только через преданное служение. 
Мы давали правила санньясы, путая с преданным служением. Преданное служение - в сердце. 
Возвращаются к Богу не многие - вы должны знать это и не быть в эйфории. Даже Брахма не может понять Кришну. 
Без шаранагати, о котором говорит Бхактивинода Тхакур, мы не можем вернуться к Кришне - никакие другие силы не помогут. 
Прабхупада говорил: в этой жизни вы должны вернуться к Кришне. Как? Это означает предаться. Это полная зависимость от Кришны! 
Если вы служите мужу или жене, спросите : "Ты доволен?" - "А что ты такого сделал?" 
Очень богатый человек говорит: "Не знаю, зачем я живу, дети не ценят ничего". Страну спросите - никто ничем не доволен. Потому что служат аханкаре друг друга. Если служим человек человеку - даже преданные будут неудовлетворены. Все запоминают, кто сколько сделал, даже в ашраме: "Я уже вчера мыл полы". Это материальное сознание. 
В человеческом служении всегда смотрим, завидуем, кто сколько делает, сколько не делает, почему этот человек рядом с Духовным Учителем, он же ничего из себя не представляет... 
Причина критики только в этом. Если служим Кришне, нет претензий. Ты просто идёшь к Кришне. Поможет ли тебе критика вернуться к Богу? Вообще нет, только создаёт препятствия. Чтобы вернуться к Богу, нужно оставить всё. 
Почему благочестивые люди не довольны, даже когда им служат преданные? 
- Потому что вы служите человеку, но не знаете, чего он хочет. Благочестивый материалист хочет быть лучше всех и выше всех. Он хочет особого почтения. Как вы его удовлетворите? 
Как мы ни пытаемся служить друг другу, в материальном мире никто не бывает доволен, поэтому люди обречены - отношения будут рушиться, начнутся конфликты, Кали-юга. 
А Кришна доволен, если Ему просто яблоко или воду предложишь с любовью. 
Очистить от недовольства может только служение тому, кого мы критикуем. Джапа же - это моя индивидуальная практика. Она может увеличить моё самомнение. Можно возгордиться своей джапой, количеством кругов. 
Только преданное служение - лекарство. Внешне мы делаем то же самое. Но мы служим Кришне, а не людям - это Сознание Кришны. Тогда мы приближаемся к Богу. Ничего друг от друга не ждём и не требуем, не привязываемся. 
Неудовлетворённость - это и есть неблагодарность. 
Если вы служите человеку - он будет раздражаться всё больше и больше 
(Пример: парализованный сначала хочет умереть, не быть обузой, потом злится, что ему плохо служат. Но также поступают все, даже здоровые люди). 
Критикой мы не поможем - у человека нет сил избавиться от недостатков. Нужно передавать милость. Прабхупада приехал на Запад, как добрый врач, никто не понимал его положения, его критиковали даже его духовные братья. 
Чистое преданное служение устанавливается в сердце не просто правилами и предписаниями. Если будем давить правилами и предписаниями - оттуда как раз и будет исходить критика. У нацистов была проверка по пропорциям черепа - ариец/не ариец. Если мы будем так же применять правила Бхакти - кто останется здесь? Как только пытаешься что-то делать - сразу критикуют: не по правилам Бхакти. Все умы заняты этим. А не лучше ли сотрудничать? 
Для сотрудничества нужно не уважение к людям, а Сознание Кришны. Помнить: зачем мы здесь?

----------


## Махабхарата дас

В аду, как я недавно узнал, тоже знают священные писания. Все черти. Наизусть. Память хорошая у них, интеллект просто супер. А вот в сердце нет ничего. У Леонида Андреева, знаменитого русского писателя, я читал, как один черт захотел заниматься добродетелью. Веселый рассказ. Много интересного оттуда почерпнул.
Черту надоело делать зло. Опротивело. Большого роста такой, черный, носатый. Носач прозвище у него. И уже тошнить стало от этого всего: то он там ножку подставит кому-то в храме, то запнуться заставит священника во время проповеди. Такие мелочи. И в конце концов стал он угрюмый, несчастливый, потому что добра его сердце не знало. Понял черт, что выхода нет другого, как стать добрым, то есть, дальше пойти в своем развитии, отказаться от этой природы черта.
Пришел к старенькому, маленькому такому, как божий одуванчик, священнику. Пришел и говорит: 
- Научи добру. Честно скажу, уже надоело всё. 
Тот удивился конечно, что вот черт сам пришел: 
- А что у тебя с носом? 
Нос у него висит так странно. Такое перлим знакомство было. 
- Ты мне объясни, как делать добро, - говорит черт, - и я буду делать. Знаешь, не так просто для меня понять, что плохо, что хорошо. Вот если бы были правила четкие, я бы делал добро и всё. 
- Дорогой друг, правил полно. Ты книги-то читал? Тебе надо почитать книги. 
А тот стал цитировать ему Евангелие. Наизусть. 
- А погоди, Евангелие - это одно. Тут нужны комментарии святых. Вот тебе три года, вот набор литературы. Иди читай. 
Мы тоже говорим преданным: "Идите читать книги". То же самое наставление, точь-в-точь, смотрите.
Черт уложился не за три года, а раньше бхакти-шастры прошел. Получил диплом, всё как надо. Всё сдал, всё запомнил, вернулся к священнику, от зубов отлетает. 
- Ну всё, ты у нас евангелист. Богослов. Такая память, всё схватываешь.
- Это просто интеллект. Я так и не могу понять, что делать-то. Как это добро делать? 
- Ладно, дам я тебе конкретные указания. Вот если тебя ударят по одной щеке, подставь другую. Если снимут кафтан, отдай рубаху. 
- Ну так бы сразу и сказали. Теперь конкретно, ясно, понятно, что нужно делать.
И ушел черт, значит. Через неделю приходит. Побитый весь. Еще более несчастный, угрюмый. 
- Что случилось? 
Синяк под глазом, на голове шишка огромная. 
- Подрался, что лим? 
- Ну да. 
- Я ж тебе сказал! Как ты мог подраться? Ударили по левой щеке - подставь правую... 
- Так в том-то всё и дело, что по щеке никто не ударил. По голове ударили, вот в чем дело. Я ждал, когда же по щеке ударят, чтобы подставить другую. Конкретное было наставление, я его выполнял. Что ты от меня хочешь? В чем я виноват? 
- А что случилось-то? Почему драка эта вообще была? 
- Я одел новый кафтан и рубаху. Никто на это внимания не обратил. Ходил по городу, искал случая, когда кафтан снимут и когда по щеке ударят. И тут увидел на реке случай странный. Человек тонет. Я там сидел у берега, отдыхал в задумчивости. И там водоворот какой-то.
Я думал: "А что он так долго тонет?" Стал анализировать все эти течения, законы, когда же он должен утонуть-то. Вот по идее уже должен, а еще не тонет. Значит, там какое-то сопротивление должно быть. Я это всё изучал, исследовал, наблюдал.
Тут народ прибежал со всех сторон и увидел эту картину, что я сижу, а человек тонет. Человека вытащили, а мне по голове дали. Ну, я и подрался.
- Боже мой... Как же с тобой быть-то? У тебя нет сострадания. Что за у тебя сердце вообще? Что за гнусная такая природа? Как же с тобой быть? Как тебя научить доброте? 
- Я сам не знаю, - плачет черт. - Я сам не знаю, что делать. Такая гнусная у меня природа. 
- Иди проповедуй чертям.
Вернулся оттуда черт тоже разочарованный: 
- Ты не знаешь, что такое проповедовать в аду. Они все быстро изучили всё Евангелие, все писания и стали устраивать конкурсы, кто лучший проповедник. И всё, вся суть. Они не понимают сути. Всё знают, но у них нет сердца.
Итак, этот священник пытается из черта сделать святого и терпит неудачу за неудачей. Черт уже не видит смысла жизни. И священник тоже не понимает, где добро, где зло. Они запутываются полностью. 
Священник говорит:
- Всё, теперь ничего не делай. Живи на чердаке у меня. Не выходи даже оттуда вообще: все твои попытки странные. Бездействуй, аскезу совершай. А я... вот у меня еще время остается, я скоро умру... я успею написать все правила и предписания для тебя лично. Я попытаюсь спасти твою душу. 
- Но, если ты не спасешь мою душу, я снова вернусь в ад. Уже навечно. 
- Нет, я отстою твою душу. Я спасу твою душу. Я постараюсь.
Священник писал днем и ночью, днем и ночью. Черт справлялся: "Ну, как там? Трактат готов?" Это было самое ценное. Плод всей их жизни, всего их опыта, всех этих отношений, наконец. Он писал, писал, писал, писал, писал. 
Написал и умер. Черт пришел. И увидел это. Для него писание, Бхагавад-гита, рассказанная для него лично. Лично для него. Взял, открыл, и волосы у него стали подниматься дыбом. Он был в таком ужасе. Что он такое прочитал?
"Когда нужно, нужно быть добрым. Когда нужно, нужно быть злым. Когда нужно, не нужно прелюбодействовать. Когда не нужно, нужно прелюбодействовать". 
Черт в растерянности: "Сумасшедший трактат. Вообще ничего не понятно. Раньше я что-то не понимал, а сейчас вообще ничего не понимаю".
Но суть в чем? Там необычная суть. Суть оказалась в другом. Не в этих правилах и предписаниях. А в том, что впервые этот черт почувствовал тонкую сердечную привязанность к своему наставнику. Он почувствовал любовь, ничего не понимая из священных писаний. Вот это был ответ. 
Священник так служил ему, так старался спасти его, что в конце концов они почувствовали йогу, связь. Он осознал. И там не говорится "всё осознал". Что-то осознал.
Прабхупада говорит: чтобы сделать кого-то преданным, три литра крови отдайте. Все. Всю, что есть у нас. И, может быть, тогда кто-то почувствует связь в сердце с преданными. Он скажет: "Вот-вот-вот. Я хочу так же свою кровь отдать, чтобы служить Кришне. Ради любви к Богу. Я готов так пожертвовать. Так же сделать. Такую же жертву совершить". 
Как еще объяснить сознание Кришны?

ЕС Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Честь общества

У меня много учениц, думаю, их немножко больше, чем учеников. Мне не всё равно, я переживаю за этих дочерей, за эту природу, за их энергию. Она очень много имеет ресурсов, может сделать много полезного. И я пытаюсь помогать, поскольку женат, у меня больше возможностей в этом. Моя жена также занимается этим и связывает меня с этими вопросами.

Женская половина не получает достаточного внимания. Достойного внимания, имеется в виду. Не какого-то просто светского: комплименты и всё такое. Преданные этого не будут делать, мы должны уделять достойное внимание.
Честь, чистота движения зависит от поведения женщин. Главная защищающая сила нашего движения - это вайшнави. Это их аскеза, их жертва - заботиться о чистоте мужчин. Это их культура, их разум.

При этом, я вижу сейчас это на опыте, если женщин занять служением, позаботиться об этом, они в определенных вещах более могущественны, чем мужчины. Если мужчины могущественны в отречении, то женщины - в отношениях.
Женщины сильно влияют на социум. У меня есть некоторый опыт учениц, действующих на этом уровне. Одну ученицу в Казахстане правительство уже признало Казахстанской матерью Терезой (говорит о матаджи Малика-Мале (Марина Таргакова)) Они уже говорят об этом. Я лично ее так не называю. Но у нее такая репутация, потому что она занимает свою материнскую энергию и использует знания Шрилы Прабхупады. И смотрите, что происходит. Колоссальное влияние на социум.

Поэтому мы должны позаботиться, чтобы эта часть энергии Радхарани была занята служением Кришне.

Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

фото с dandavats.com

----------


## Махабхарата дас

· 
Какая из религий истинная?

Ответ заключается в том, что все религии ложны и все религии истинны. Любой религией можно воспользоваться как истинной, а можно сделать из нее что-то ложное. Религия проявляется в поведении людей. Если религиозные люди начинают взрывать дома, то мы начинаем бояться такой религии. Но сама религия — это милосердие, чистота, аскетизм и правдивость. Именно этого мы ожидаем от религии. Сначала милосердия, любви, понимания, а потом уже какого-то закона.
Те, кто не научился любить Бога и своих ближних, требуют исполнения закона: «Побить камнями!» Но Иисус сказал: «Кто без греха, пусть первый бросит камень». Сначала — любовь. Религиозный фанатизм очень опасное проявление религии. Сначала должен быть хотя бы здравый смысл. На самом деле, религия дает жизнь всему человеческому обществу. Как Ганга — прекрасная полноводная река. По ее берегам бурлит жизнь. Но вырастают на этих берегах и колючий кустарник, и прекрасное манговое дерево. Так и религию можно превратить в яд, в колючки, если постоянно с кем-то враждовать. Есть люди, которые вообще склонны к тому, чтобы враждовать и религия здесь и не при чем.
Дерево познается по плодам. Если мы хотим понять, что такое настоящая религия, мы должны смотреть на великие примеры. Иисус Христос, пророк Мухаммед, Шри Чайтанья — это самые великие святые. Мы должны смотреть на них — тогда мы не будем сбиты с толку. Так что это наш выбор: что мы выберем в религии. Если мы выбираем самую чистую часть любой религии — это истинная религия. Чтобы претендовать на истинность религии, нужно следовать ее заповедям. Но большинство людей не следуют, а просто спорят, чья религия лучше, но суть не в этом. Выбирай то, что тебе по сердцу. Затем, ты должен следовать тому, что выбрал. Затем развить добродетель. Затем обрести духовные качества. Затем принести благо всему миру — такова последовательность.

 Чайтанья Чандра Чаран

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Вопрос: Как вести общение с теми, кто разочаровался в ИСККОН? У самого с верой нормально, можно ли помочь человеку или лучше прекратить общение?

Е.М. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху: Если человек становится оскорбителем и ничего не слышит, то пока не нужно близко общаться с ним какое то время, это может повлиять на вас. Если мы хотим Сознание Кришны, то с оскорбителями не нужно общаться, иначе мы очень быстро потеряем вкус. Мы спустимся в низшие гунны природы, начнем выяснять, кто прав и кто виноват. Так всю жизнь можно судиться.

Для тех преданных, кто выбирает Сознание Кришны, совет таков: не общайтесь близко с оскорбителями, с теми, кто говорит, что вы в секте. Да, возможно, у преданных присутствует некое «сектантское» мышление, возможно, мы еще не достигли совершенства, у нас куча недостатков. Но откуда эти недостатки? Не от нас ли самих? Не от тех, кто приходит в ИСККОН? Или они Прабхупады? От Святого Имени или от регулирующих принципов? Мы проповедуем принципы, Святое Имя, Шримад Бхагаватам, - вот что такое ИСККОН, разберитесь в этом. Если мы видим какие-то проблемы, то мы должны понимать, что их приносят в ИСККОН люди. В самом ИСККОН нет проблем, у Кришны тоже нет проблем. Духовные Учителя дают нам Сознание Кришны, вот почему мы здесь.

Есть исследование одного известного социолога, который говорит о том, что в любом обществе есть те, кто по каким-то причинам ушел из него. 10% из них – это те, кто ушел с хорошими воспоминаниями, 10% - те, кто настроены крайне негативно и враждебно, и 80 % ушедших абсолютно нейтральны. Так что только небольшая часть настроена негативно, хотя, когда мы слышим об этом, мы думаем, что таких людей очень много, но это не так.

Нас часто обвиняют в фанатизме, жестком следовании правилам, противоестественным для светской жизни. И я отчасти согласен, что на определенном уровне все так и есть - преданные боятся материального существования, они похожи на гадких утят. Бхактисиддханта Сарсвати Тхакур сказал, что одну жизнь придется прожить в садхана бхакти и только следующую – в рагануга бхакти. Но Прабхупада сказал, что мы уже в этой жизни вернемся к Богу. Поэтому тут уже мы выбираем сами: кто-то готов жить только на уровне садхана-бхакти, говорит, что ему до преданных еще далеко.

Обвинения в сектантстве отчасти справедливы в том, что преданные должны учиться лучше общаться с людьми. Не нужно считать себя лучше людей, к ним нужно иметь сострадание, помогать им, а не просто обосабливаться и критиковать материальный мир. Служите людям, только тогда вы сможете критиковать их. Врач может критиковать больного, это оправданно. Но если мы ничего не делаем для людей, а только критикуем, естественно, что нас будут называть сектой. Так или иначе, секта или не секта – это мы решаем индивидуально, но с оскорбителями не общайтесь близко.

Е.М. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху, ответы на вопросы после лекции, ретрит учеников «Гурукрипа», 24.06.2018, Конаково.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Очень глубокое интервью, совершенные вопросы-совершенные ответы:

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Эканги Лалита по поводу обвинений в адрес А. Хакимова




«Последние события и выяснения о качествах личности Чайтаньи Чандры Чарана  прабху вынудили меня окунутся в воспоминания давно минувших дней .
В этом видео я рассказала все, что сохранилось в моей памяти и то, как я понимаю все происходящее .
Уже после записи видео мне захотелось поделиться одним важным для меня событием. Когда в августе 2006 года я гостила у  Гаурачандрики в Ченнае, то сильно заболела корью и была на грани смерти. Гаурачандрика лечила и выхаживала меня с любовью матери...(с) Эльвина Сычугова (Эканги Лалита)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> по поводу обвинений в адрес Хакимова


Простите матаджи, но мне кажется это видео здесь не уместно. Вся эта оправдательная тематика вызывает больше вопросов у преданных, чем даёт ответы критиканам. 
Очень неприятно это слушать. Ютюб - это просто свалка какая-то. Единственная польза от него- это иметь возможность выкладывать лекции и интервью самого махараджа. Остальное точно от лукавого

----------


## Варган

Можно ли преданным ИСККОН проводить ягьи полубогам и участвовать в них? 
Отвечает Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Первая студия, Интервью Ново-ТВ, Новокузнецк

----------


## Махабхарата дас

· 
Наставления мужчинам

Что могу сказать по поводу мужчин. Извините только меня, но я скажу. Это в общих чертах, конечно не всех это касается. Но это касается большинства.

Вы ленивые. Вы ничего не хотите делать. Вы вбили себе в голову какую-то философию и ничего не хотите делать. Поскольку вы ленивы, вы не занимаете свою энергию, вам трудно воспевать и трудно воспринимать миссию. Если вы не участвуете в ней активно, вы не сможете осознавать миссию, вы будете тоже критиковать. Вы станете хуже женщины, как здесь написано. Вы начнете критиковать, критиковать, критиковать и станете не способными сделать ничего в движении. Потому что это просто лень. Это главный симптом века Кали.

Почему ленивые? Потому что домашний комфорт, жена, все для своего удовлетворения, я тут хозяин. Вот так понимает, как собственник живет. Жена может еще и поддерживать эти вещи: "Да, ты представитель Бога, я должна тебе служить" Все это ерунда, не соответствующая шастрам! Лень это тама-гуна. Никакой представитель Бога не будет жить в лени и развивать свою семью таким образом.

Будьте активными. Вы можете делать намного больше того, что делаете сейчас. Но поскольку вы смотрите на женщин и думаете о женщинах - вы разленились все. В головах одни женщины. Поэтому вы раздраженные. "Почему она не такая, почему она такая" Вы думаете о женщинах потому что, какая она должна быть для вас, для вашего удовлетворения. Думайте о Кришне, о миссии, работайте! Так работайте, чтобы вечером когда голова будет касаться подушки, будете сразу отключаться. Без мыслей чувственных наслаждений. Это для мужчин практика. Молодые, здоровые, но ленивые. Вот наша проблема в чем. Вот в Москве у нас тысячи-тысячи ленивых мужчин.

И что они делают? Жен гоняют и критикуют потом всех, старших и анализируют ходят и ничего толком не делают. Даже себя толком поддержать не могут. Плохое сознание для мужчин, потому что мужчина должен быть ведущим в семье и в обществе, примером, чистым, собранным, знающим свои обязанности, выполняющим свои обязанности, трудиться для Кришны должен в поте лица. Такой человек заслуживает уважение в обществе. 
Я говорю это на своем опыте, я тоже иногда ленюсь, но это не хорошо.

ЕМ Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху, лекция по ШБ, 24 июля

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Вот же ж не угомонится человек. Но в самом вопросе уже заложена ошибка,ибо Лакшми - это не одна из полубогинь. Она - супруга Верховного Господа, олицетворение внутренней энергии.

----------


## Дамир

> · 
> Наставления мужчинам


*
10\10.*

----------


## Варган

> Вот же ж не угомонится человек. Но в самом вопросе уже заложена ошибка,ибо Лакшми - это не одна из полубогинь. Она - супруга Верховного Господа, олицетворение внутренней энергии.


И всё же, зацените, как Чаитанйа Чандра Чаран Прабху высмеял тех, кто хочет задействовать Шримати Лакшми для исполнения своих материальных желаний. Такие попытки уже были, это не работает, сказал он в конце.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

> И всё же, зацените, как Чаитанйа Чандра Чаран Прабху высмеял тех, кто хочет задействовать Шримати Лакшми для исполнения своих материальных желаний. Такие попытки уже были, это не работает, сказал он в конце.


Разница в подходе (те. для чего мы делаем обределенные действия) и сам метод (те. определенные действия для достижения чего-то) это, как говорят в Одессе, две большие разницы.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ПРАЗДНОСТЬ – СЕРЬЕЗНАЯ ПРОБЛЕМА ПРЕДАННЫХ

Большинство преданных отказываются от работы. Приходит такой период времени, когда они не хотят работать, бессмысленно работать. Возможно, это так. Возможно, в этом нет высшего смысла, с этим нужно сразу согласиться, хорошо. Но занимать себя они еще не умеют сами. И в итоге они становятся ленивыми и в духовной, и в материальной жизни. Вот почему мы говорим – работайте. Если у вас есть более высокие обязанности, большая занятость, ради которой вы оставляете работу, – это другой вопрос. Но просто оставлять работу неразумно, потому что вы станете ленивым и безответственным человеком. Еще не тот уровень.

Если вы сами сможете себя занять, когда вы будете заняты без выходных на все 100%, – да, вы можете оставить все и посвятить себя служению Кришне. Но, если вы занять себя еще не можете и оставляете работу... Праздный ум – причина страданий. И преданные будут страдать, повторяя мантру и ничего не делая. Жизнь у них будет пуста. Праздность – серьезная проблема среди преданных, они живут от программы до программы.

Е.М.Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху

----------


## Махабхарата дас

?? ЗАЧАТИЕ - СВЯЩЕННОДЕЙСТВИЕ... 

 "Схема зачатия такова. Это не просто какой-то физический акт, нет. Это и животные делают. Ничего в этом нет особенного. Никаких секретов психологии. Любое животное может заниматься сексом, не думая о детях. Просто таково желание, такова их потребность тела и потомство как побочный продукт секса нужно рассматривать. Они не планируют, просто совокупляются, когда велит природа, а потом появляются дети. Такой механизм.

Если мы живет в таком сознании, тоже просто живем, увлекаемся, мы чувствуем, а потом появляется ребенок. Не запланировано появляется – это относится к биологическому зачатию. Здесь нет цивилизованного рождения. Это не правильное рождение. Не правильное зачатие.

В человеческом обществе, сначала идея сына или ребенка должна войти в ум мужа. Вот почему муж, а не мужчина. Когда просто мужчина ищет женщину для близости, для наслаждения, он не думает о ребенке. Это означает порочное зачатие. А есть непорочное зачатие, даже когда вы вступаете в сексуальные отношения, вы остаетесь чистым, непорочным в сознании.

Получая от мужа сначала мысль, еще нет самого акта зачатия. Сначала вы понимаете, муж хочет хорошего сына . Это для женщин я говорю. Затем эта мысль переходит в сердце женщины. Она должна почувствовать этого ребенка от мужа, какой это ребенок. Какого он хочет ребенка? Идею. Мы же хотим замечательного ребенка. Эту идею получает женщина от мужа. Вот тогда эта идея уходит в сердце.

Если женщина думает сама, независимо о ребенке, это уже другой вопрос. Не совсем правильно, она не сможет выносить эту идею без поддержки мужа. Решение принимает муж. И если женщина хочет ребенка, она говорит сначала мужу, какого она хочет ребенка. Сначала он должен в уме это получить, потом передать ей эту концепцию. И когда женщина получила эту концепцию о ребенке в сердце, она станет счастливой. И муж становится счастливый, видя какой этот ребенок должен быть, какого они хотят. Это уже общее у них счастье. Общие надежды, общие планы. И вот тогда происходит зачатие, после этого.

Суть в этом умонастроении. В человеческом зачатии главную роль играет умонастроение, и тогда на Свет появляются желанные дети, которые приносят радость и родителям и обществу в целом."...

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Как правильно читать Маха-мантру? 
Совет Чайтанья Чандра Чарана Прабху

Вопрос на лекции: 
Гуру Махарадж, расскажите, пожалуйста, как правильно читать маха-мантру? 
Ответ:
Итак, я сижу здесь, но сейчас придёт Гость, более дорогой, и я должен подготовиться к этому, я уже не могу так просто сидеть, потому что придёт более уважаемая личность, нужно быть готовым ко всему, что Она захочет, служить Ей. 
Понимаете уже, о Ком я говорю? Я уже готовлюсь повторять имена этой Личности, звать Его, сейчас я позову Его, а Он придёт. И так же вы готовитесь к мантре. Вы произнесёте Его имена, и Он придёт. 
Значит, вы должны сделать чистым своё жилище, хорошо выглядеть, красиво и так далее, и Он войдёт, потому что Эта Личность присутствует в звуке. Вот так вы готовитесь. И вот с таким вниманием вы начнете произносить имена и внимательно слушать их, то есть внимательно слушать слоги – это техника воспевания. При этом вы делаете спокойный глубокий вдох и на выдохе произносите до конца. Не спешите никуда, спешить некуда. Время не идёт, когда вы повторяете Святое Имя, никуда не идёт, вы сами убедитесь в этом. Никуда спешить не нужно. Умиротворитесь и не ожидайте никакого результата. 
Просто звуки, трансцендентные звуки: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе, Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. Можно быстрее. Если вы будете повторять быстрее, повторять бодрее, то мысли не будут успевать вклиниваться между звуками, то есть скорость также важна для медитации, мантра-медитации (повторяет быстрее): Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе, Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. И вы уже слышите вибрацию мантры целиком, это уже мантра, не просто отдельные имена, а вместе. Очень большой смысл в чередовании «Харе Кришна, Харе Рама», в вибрации. В них очень много смысла вместе, это всё взаимосвязано, как одно целое, это даётся Ведами. Мантра никогда не ломается на части. Мантра особенно могущественна. Это обращение к определённым, интимным, сокровенным качествам Божественной природы. К Богу можно по-разному обратиться. 
Вот посмотрите, если мы сейчас будем по-разному обращаться друг к другу, вы по-разному отреагируете, правда же? Один и тот же человек по-разному отреагирует на разные виды слов, на разные имена. У нас же разные имена? Для мамы вы "лапочка", она может так сказать, что угодно придумать: "мышонок, кошечка". Бабушка звала меня "котёночек". «Иди сюда, котик мой!» – она говорила. Я уже понимал, что это означает, я уже начинал капризничать, то есть, я котик, и мне всё можно, потому что во мне есть экспансия этого котика, то есть, я котик для неё, всё. 
Или отец говорил: «Ну-ка, иди сюда!» И смотря, как он называл меня по имени, я понимал его настроение, или он просто говорил имя или ласково, или строго, меняя окончания. Мать делала то же самое. А потом, когда я для кого-то стал старше, меня стали называть Александр Геннадьевич, не котик, не как-нибудь, не называют котиком, и я тоже откликаюсь. 
Вот представьте, если сейчас меня здесь слушают, я здесь – Александр Геннадьевич, есть положение, какое-то уважение к моей личности. И тут вдруг бабушка сейчас зайдёт: «Котик мой!» Я сейчас забуду всё на какое-то время и пойду к бабушке, конечно же. Потому что «котик», он конечно очень близок бабушке, это очень близкие отношения, неповторимые, и котика не может быть вот в этих (официальных) отношениях, или лапочки, или ещё кого-нибудь. 
Вот и у Кришны, у Бога, тоже есть такие вещи. Его могут называть «Ом». Это обращение просто к Нему. Я говорю: «Гражданин!» И вы можете откликнуться: «Да, это вы ко мне?» «Ну да, да, к вам, гражданка». Имени нет, но обращение есть. «Ом», – вы говорите, так обращаетесь. Но если кто-то одновременно говорит: «Ом», а другой говорит: «Гопал!», куда Он прежде всего посмотрит? (из зала: Гопал). Вот видите, ведь это уже имя близкого друга. 
То есть существует иерархия отношений, поэтому много имён. Выбирайте любое, как вы сейчас понимаете свои отношения с Богом. Кто это для вас – Бог богов, великий? Есть и такие имена.

----------


## Дамир

> Как правильно читать Маха-мантру? 
> Совет Чайтанья Чандра Чарана Прабху


Великолепный ответ !!!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

По книге "Шри Дамодара Джанани"

----------


## Андрей Татауров

https://m.vk.com/video-139801852_456...139801852_2976

----------


## Махабхарата дас

· 
Что дает посещение Святых мест? ?

Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху:

- В паломничестве вы не делаете ничего материального. В паломничестве что вы делаете? Деньги не зарабатываете, только пожертвования даете. Ходите ногами – это называется парикрама, поклонение ногами. Спите в местах паломничества – это приравнивается к непрерывному поклону. Когда едите, то почитаете прасад, освященную пищу. Там нет ничего материального, поэтому регулярно ходите в паломничество.

Вы увидите, что за одно паломничество, вы проживаете, опыт сразу нескольких жизней, когда возвращаетесь. Это называется жить в святом месте. Во Вриндаване вы увидите чудеса. Например, там уже 300 лет деньги не кончаются, деньги одного человека, который пожертвовал их, чтобы кормить паломников – такое было пожертвование. Там есть люди, которые занимаются аскезами, йогой, живут прямо на улице.

В мире это никого совершенно не беспокоит. Нет никакого вызова обществу, т.е. люди знают, что они делают. И даже собаки имеют духовные качества. Во Вриндаване вы научитесь разговаривать с деревьями уже через несколько дней. Вас никто не будет этому учить, вы сами все узнаете. Вы не увидите разницы между муравьем и человеком, через некоторое время вы начинаете все видеть духовными глазами. Вы увидите, что Вриндаван – это вообще не земное место, это точная копия духовного мира, это не Индия.

Конечно, вы въедете на территорию Индии, но Вриндаван – это не материальная территория, это называется Дхама, это точная копия Голоки здесь, и он безграничен. Вы увидите духовными глазами, вы будете просто потрясены. Что такое святое место, и почему нужно совершать паломничества? Если просто ходите по Вриндавану и слушаете о Ямуне (о реке), о пыли Вриндавана, о деревьях, о павлинах, о холме Говардхан, об озерах во Вриндаване, вы достигаете трансцендентного сознания. Никакой философии.

- Этому должна предшествовать какая-то практика, медитация, духовный рост?

- Прабхупада сказал: «Чтобы жить во Вриндаване, нужно стать Госвами, контролировать чувства». Т.е. во Вриндаване не нужно заниматься чувственной деятельностью, скажем, ради выгоды, или удовлетворять чувства, превращать все в развлечения. Нужно приехать с желанием слушать о Вриндаване, получать знания. Самое главное во Вриндаване – слушать святых людей, не просто искупаться в речке, где-то омыться, а слушать. Это открывает всё.

Там уже скоро все будут говорить по-русски – невероятное паломничество из России. Сейчас там живут несколько сот русских людей. На Урале мне принесли журнал, который называется «Урал». Там в середине статья «Вриндаван – русский город в Индии». Журналисты удивились, как много там наших людей. И местные люди в лавках по-русски неплохо изъясняются, уже привыкли к языку. Россия сейчас в духовной жизни лидирует в мире и ее духовное могущество будет расти, как снежный ком. Это все и спасет."

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху. Где вы сейчас найдете ведическую женщину? 

https://youtu.be/5Gjyrxa7KYA

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Если не хотите работать, повторяйте 64 круга мантры каждый день.
Вы не должны быть причиной чьих-то страданий. Есть ваша жизнь, есть люди зависимые от вас, так же не забывайте об этом. Не будьте эгоистами. Конечно же, вы преданный, вы работать не хотите на кармической работе, даже ради денег. Потому что там нет таких отношений, там майа, и там карма, там грубость и там не понятно что. Обман, ложь, там много всего, много недостатков можно найти в окружающем мире. Поэтому, естественно, вы не хотите работать, в такой среде находиться, имеется ввиду. Не работайте, если не хотите. Но не причиняйте страдания своим близким. Если у вас есть семья и дети, вы должны поддерживать свою семью как-то. Вам придётся работать. Это обязанность, долг ваш, потому что вы имеете семью. Вы должны поддерживать свою семью. Это значит, что вы не освобождённая душа ещё. Вы должны следовать путём исполнения обязанностей также. Материальные обязанности, духовные обязанности, вот так делайте. Но если вы на самом деле не хотите работать, тогда зачем женитесь? Тогда не женитесь. Оставайтесь брахмачари всю жизнь, живите в ашраме. Вы будете служить только Кришне и все.

Воскресная программа, 15.03.2015. Алматы.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Вопрос: Очень часто я сталкиваюсь с таким явлением, что дети называют своих родителей просто по имени. Например, не «мама», а «Таня». Это нормально?

Ответ: Я и говорю об этом. Мам больше нет, есть Таня, есть Вася, есть Петя... Фамильярное отношение. Фамильярное и сексуальное — почти одно и то же, родственные вещи. Такова нынешняя культура, что мать можно «Таней» называть просто. Даже в глазах сына она просто «Таня».

Матери поклоняются сразу после Бога, поклоняйтесь матери — это культура. Мать чиста, мать строга, мать разумна, мать любящая, мать — лучший доброжелатель, мать даёт силу, мать молится, мать жизнью жертвует. 
Как вы можете мать называть просто фамильярно? Причина одна — сексуальная распущенность. Нецеломудренное сознание, вот и всё. Либо неправильно зачат ребёнок, поэтому он так относится к матери.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMrD...Q9O2hatmKFMtF4

Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху о своей прошлой жизни.

----------


## Дамир

Махабхарата Прабху, а есть ссылка полного интервью на данное видео ?

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> Махабхарата Прабху, а есть ссылка полного интервью на данное видео ?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-PBEoicb18

----------


## Дамир

Спасибо Андрей !
Обожаю, когда интервью с Вайшнавами ведут не преданные.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

СИЛА ЦЕЛОМУДРИЯ

— Поскольку у журнала есть своя специфика — технологии создания красоты, хотелось бы спросить в связи с этим, есть ли все же ценность в том, чтобы создавать эту внешнюю красоту, украшать себя, и какое значение это имело в ведическом обществе.

— О да, это очень важно, особенно для женщин. В Индии, например, считается, что женщина всегда должна носить золотые украшения. Даже нищие женщины имеют золотые украшения, поскольку они передаются по наследству. Назначение материальной красоты — на самом деле в том, чтобы защищать от вожделения. Наоборот, как видите: не вызывать, а скрывать вожделение. Вместо вожделения человек чувствует красоту и привлекается эстетикой и изяществом. Красота очищает, а вожделение оскверняет. Женщина естественным образом привлекательна для мужчин, поэтому она должна быть красивой, но не для того, чтобы вызывать вожделение, а прививать высокий вкус — уважение, восхищение. Тогда ею любуются, как произведением искусства. Ее манеры, культура поведения, одежда, украшения — вы не видите в этом вожделения.

— То есть украшения рассматриваются как защита красоты женщины?

— Да, и в этом состоит женская культура поведения: как носить серьги, браслеты и т. д. Эти традиции различаются в зависимости от штатов Индии: головные уборы, прически, одежда… И все это связано с целомудрием женщины. Например, для мужчины хорошо периодически коротко стричь волосы. Отрезание волос означает, что вы меняете жизнь, убираете что-то старое, чтобы начать новое. Это как развод и новый брак. На Западе так поступают женщины: можно видеть, как женщина развелась и тут же коротко постриглась, покрасилась, поменяла прическу, стиль. Она думает, что так начинает новую жизнь, но на самом деле это ее неудача в личной жизни. Длинные волосы напоминают о прежней жизни. Женщина помнит, как муж когда-то украсил ее волосы синдуром во время свадебной церемонии… Это хранится в памяти и связывает нас с прежними отношениями. В Индии женщины не обрезают волосы, потому что дорожат отношениями. Даже одежда, в которой проводилась свадебная церемония, завязана на два узла во время специального обряда, и эти узлы не развязываются всю жизнь. По ведическим законам считается, что супруги связали себя клятвой на семь жизней вперед. И дорожить этим также означает целомудрие. Это отражено и в одежде, и в прическе. Конечно, даже в Индии уже нет такой высокой культуры целомудрия, появляются разводы. Недавно было полтора процента, сейчас уже, говорят, три процента разводов от всего количества заключенных браков.

— В сравнении с Россией, где 70 % разводов, — это ничто...

— Да, в ведическом обществе ко всему относились более серьезно. Героиня эпоса «Махабхарата» Драупади была прилюдно оскорблена, а она была царицей и являлась эталоном женской чистоты. И это оскорбление необходимо было смыть кровью, потому что это было серьезно. Для всей империи было важно, чтобы поддерживалась чистота императрицы, поскольку вся культура держалась на чистоте и целомудрии. И Драупади дала обет не заплетать волосы, пока это оскорбление не будет смыто. И она много лет не заплетала волосы. Волосы вообще олицетворяют вожделение человека, поэтому есть особые законы: как убирать волосы, где делать пробор и т. д., чтобы эту энергию трансформировать в более высокую. В ведической культуре вообще акцент делается на украшение головы, волос. Для женщины правильным считается покрывать голову чадаром или сари. Снимать покров с головы или расплетать волосы женщина могла только в присутствии мужа. Так же как и появиться обнаженной она могла только перед мужем. Причина в том, что женщине нужна защита, чтобы никакой «дурной глаз» не мог нарушить ее неприкосновенность. А «дурной глаз» в данном случае означает «вожделение». Почему женщины сейчас так много болеют? Потому что отношение к ним соответствующее. Женщина очень чувствительна, поэтому из-за отношения к ней она может болеть или быть здоровой.

— Да, в больших городах очень чувствуется упадок женской энергии, потому что женщины привыкли носить то, что их обесточивает: короткие юбки, короткие волосы. Они не понимают, насколько это губительно для них, и воспринимают эту моду некритично, просто как часть культуры.

— Они хотят выделиться, быть в центре внимания. Если женщина надела короткую юбку, другие женщины видят: мужчины обращают на нее внимание. Но они не понимают, почему смотрят и как смотрят. Забывают о качестве этих взглядов. И если мужчина приходит и говорит: «Ты мне нравишься» — женщина не осознает, с какой целью он это говорит. Не знаю, будет ли это интервью ударом для тематики журнала, но, может быть, для кого-то будет важно то, о чем мы сказали.

— Женщина должна осознавать то, что может быть ее достоянием...

— Да, такие простые вещи могут быть очень важными для судьбы женщины. Казалось бы, просто прическа, а она влияет на судьбу. Вот моя дочь, например, носит косу. Однажды, видя, с каким трудом она ее расчесывает, мать ей сказала: «Может быть, постричь чуть-чуть?» Та очень обиделась. «Никогда», — говорит. А у моей матери была коса почти до пола. Все удивлялись. Есть такая фотография: она расчесывает волосы, и не хватает формата кадра, чтобы вся длина волос поместилась в кадр. Она небольшого роста, и волосы почти касаются пола. Когда мы жили на Севере, что-то случилось с ее волосами, и она решила их постричь. И все до сих пор жалеют об этом, она в том числе. Это было достоянием нашей семьи.

— Можно ли все же привить этот стандарт красоты и целомудрия в России? Ведь сейчас очень активно навязывается западный стереотип отношений.

— Западный стереотип — для молодых. Просто если добавить еще два возрастных периода — мы создадим нормальную культуру, и при этом не будет необходимости исключать этого влияния западной культуры. Она, эта культура — для двадцатилетних, но сейчас даже взрослые женщины хотят оставаться в этом возрасте при помощи разных ухищрений. А ведь женщина красива не только в двадцать лет. Сначала это девочка — один стиль одежды, потом девушка, потом это баба (по русской традиции), то есть замужняя женщина, а потом — бабушка. Вот нужно добавить бабу и бабушку. Потому что сейчас многие женщины и в пятьдесят хотят оставаться девушкой. Хотя это искусственно.

— Но Америка живет по стандартам двух возрастов...

— Нет, Америка долго так не выживет. Сложно сказать, что выживет культура. Культура не выживет, она неизбежно упадет, потому что это искусственная культура. Культура — это же преемственность, а если не у кого перенимать опыт, кругом одни двадцатилетние — нет памяти, нет традиций.

— Это ведь отчасти характерно и для России — наша традиционная революционность, «мы наш, мы новый мир построим»...

— Да, революции у нас в крови. Россия — страна постоянного эксперимента и поиска. Но она уже находит свое, на ощупь, но идет к своим традициям.

— Именно Россия сможет принять это ведическое знание?

— Мы на практике видим, что так происходит. Причина в том, что Россия склонна к очень высоким ценностям, не боится их принимать. Народ в России по своей природе склонен к отречению: ради чего-то высокого могут даже пожертвовать жизнью. Почему здесь были революции, перевороты? Потому что в характере людей есть жертвенность. Возможно, на этом пути были и ошибки, но мы сейчас говорим о другой стороне. И представьте: если эту жертвенность правильно направить, то Россия очень многое может сделать с таким потенциалом и возможностями.

— Говорят же о том, что у России особая миссия...

— Если она примет настоящую красоту — это возможно. Посмотрим.

— И, получается, что принять эту красоту возможно через культуру?

— Да, именно так. И женщина — это главная составляющая культуры. Именно женщина управляет культурой общества. Если женщины почувствуют эту ответственность — они очень много полезного сделают. Прежде всего, как матери, в такой роли. Как мать женщина очень разумна, она хочет самого лучшего для ребенка: здоровья, культуры. Поэтому материнская сторона женщины — самая важная. В нашей культуре к моде молодых должна прибавиться мода для женщин-матерей, замужних — только тогда мы сможем сказать, что уже есть какая-то настоящая культура. Хорошо будет, если мы сможем открыть журнал и увидеть стариков, старушек, которые тоже красивы по-своему.

— Красота возраста — какая она?

— Говорится, что даже если человек уродлив, а старость сродни уродству, но обладает глубокими внутренними знаниями, он становится еще более привлекательным, чем просто красивый человек. Интересно, как это сочетается: некрасивая внешность и глубокие познания. Они, наоборот, усиливают привлекательность человека. Поэтому человек в возрасте уже не такой гладкий, красивый, но если он мудрый — это еще более привлекательно выглядит, чем если бы он обладал просто красивой внешностью. Это внутренняя красота. Мудрый — означает очень любящий. Пожилые люди должны быть самыми любящими. Отсюда исходит и культура одежды, поведения. Если вы на улице увидите такого пожилого человека, именно любящего, вы автоматически начинаете помогать ему. Даже если вы его не знаете. Это естественным образом происходит. Я видел такой случай: в автобус заходила женщина, ей было 98 лет. Она сказала: «Я одна, у меня никого нет. Все уже умерли, и дети мои тоже. Я не знаю, зачем живу». И просто ее интонации голоса, ее разговор так подействовали, что всех мужчин как ветром подняло: они тут же стали ей помогать подняться по ступенькам, усадили ее, пристроили чемодан. Потому что мать. Она добрая, любящая, говорит: «Вы для меня все дети». Это действует как чудо, как мистика. Просто сиддхи у нее какие-то. На самом деле это просто любовь. И эту любовь нужно получать от старших — не от молодых, эгоистичных, красивых. Они еще не умеют любить, они собой заняты. Еще должны научиться этому. Можно черпать эту любовь у тех, кто прожил жизнь и много сделал для семьи, детей, кто отдал себя.

В Индии самой красивой женщиной, которую я встретил, была одна старуха. У нее была хорошая осанка: такая прямая спина, гордая, очень много шакти, внутренней силы. Я даже не могу передать словами, какая у нее была прическа: какие-то две косы спереди, все переплетено какими-то лентами, на голове накидка, и все это разноцветное, вся в украшениях, блестит, в носу кольцо — в общем, просто музейная редкость. Мы с женой схватились за фотоаппараты, хотели с ней сфотографироваться. Она встала и позволила с собой сфотографироваться, а потом потребовала пожертвование. Мне очень понравилась ее открытость, чистота, потому что уже стесняться нечего в таком возрасте. А любовь они получают не друг от друга, а от Бога и приносят ее в семью. В Индии люди ходят в храмы, знают молитвы и читают их, это все традиции Индии — без Бога они не могут образовывать семей. Поэтому у них семьи крепкие, поддерживаются этой силой.

— Это должно бы стать традицией России...

— Когда-то это было общей традицией. Каждый брак освещался в храме. И теперь это нужно возрождать и в России. За этим будущее. Сейчас можно делать ставку только на женщин. Мужчины стали слабыми. В доперестроечные времена были сильные мужчины. Я помню, как мы в Питере распространяли «Бхагават-Гиту» — и с любым мужчиной на улице можно было говорить о философии. Люди понимали, обсуждали, участвовали. Когда издали «Махабхарату» в переводе Кальянова — она мгновенно ушла с прилавков магазинов. Люди читали такие вещи, искали мудрость. Они читали везде: в метро, в автобусах — Петербург весь читал. Метро было как читальный зал. Все, кто стоял или сидел, были с книгами в руках: Достоевский, Пикуль, Лев Толстой… Это был русский народ. Когда мы им показывали «Гиту» на улице — люди мгновенно реагировали: «О, интересно, а что это? О, это санскрит? О, философия… И перевод есть… Все, беру!» Книга была ценностью. И люди могли услышать, увидеть то, что мы им предлагали. Сразу реагировали. Сейчас у мужчин интеллект слабый. На женщин реагируют, на знание — нет. Поэтому если появятся такие вот чистые женщины — мужчин можно будет воспитывать только так, с помощью их влияния.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Насколько я помню, слово "СЕКТА" происходит от греческого "СЕКТОР", часть целого. Сознание не является сектантским, если человек сознает Бога как Полное Целое. Бог - это не секта. Секта - это люди, разделившие Бога на части. Например, можно сказать, что Бог - это свет, это любовь, жизнь и разум, вечность и знание, Он отец всех живых существ и лучший друг каждого, другими словами, Он для всех один. В этих утверждениях нет ничего сектантского, пока они все вместе и связаны с Богом. Но если их разделить и противопоставить, то получится много сект.
Если бы люди поклонялись Единому Богу, то это было бы правильно. Но у большинства людей объектом поклонения является нация и религия. Они больше привязаны к своему происхождению и виду религии, чем непосредственно к Богу. То есть их рождение и культура определяют какому Богу они должны поклоняться. Поэтому их понятие Бога попадает в зависимость от их рождения и от религиозной системы. Бог, однако, независим от таких условностей и Ему принадлежат все религии, все живые существа и все энергии. Бог один для всех, как солнце.
Как Вы понимаете, из чего угодно можно сделать секту, и все можно связать с Богом. Философия сознания Кришны не может быть сектой, потому что признает единого Бога. Однако, последователи-неофиты сознания Кришны могут иметь сектантское мышление. От него необходимо избавляться.
"Секта" - это очень опасное проявление религиозных, политических, философских, общественных и т.д. взглядов. Но обычно слово "секта" связывают только с религией. Однако, насколько я помню, это слово происходит от греческого - сектор, или часть целого. Например, кто-то скажет, что для жизни всех живых существ важнее всего стихия земли - без земли жизнь невозможна. Кто-то скажет, что важнее воздух - без воздуха жизнь невозможна. Кто-то говорит - вода, без воды жизнь невозможна. Все это сектантские взгляды, когда часть выдается важнее целого. Все важно в природе Бога, даже муравей, ползущий на дороге. Секта, означает, что мы хотим доминировать своими взглядами, принижая роль всего остального. Поэтому в сектантском мире идет ожесточенная борьба за превосходство. Лекарство против сект - это распространение знания об Абсолютной Истине, о Боге, который находится в сердце каждого живого существа. Бог - это и любовь, и закон, поэтому нужно принимать все заповеди религии, а не только те, которые нам нравятся.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Насколько я помню, слово "СЕКТА" происходит от греческого "СЕКТОР", часть целого.


Секта (сред.-в. лат. secta — школа, учение, от лат. sequor — следую).

----------


## Екатерина Мирная



----------


## Екатерина Мирная



----------


## Екатерина Мирная



----------


## Махабхарата дас

Вопрос:

У многих преданных есть комплекс неполноценности, расскажите, как от него избавиться и нужен ли он?

Ответ:

Комплекс неполноценности создан искусственно общественным мнением и неправильными взаимоотношениями. В обществе, где нет любви, но есть какие-то стандарты, всегда будет присутствовать комплекс неполноценности. Если в нашем обществе так же, как в обычной школе, будут противопоставляться успешные преданные и неуспешные, то обществу будет нанесен серьезный вред. Сравнивать людей нельзя, пока мы не увидим душу. Когда же вы видите душу, вы понимаете, что все одинаковы. У каждого есть свое предназначение, свой уровень, поэтому нужно уважать каждого человека с его желанием духовной жизни. Даже если человек повторяет один круг, мы должны прославлять его за это, потому что он повторяет имена Бога. Он прошел все аскезы и покаяния в прошлом, чтобы начать этот процесс, это очень удачливый человек. Как говорят христиане: «Не каждый, кто живет в монастыре, спасется, и не каждый, кто живет в миру, погибнет». Это не так просто, как нам кажется. Поэтому сравнивать и противопоставлять нельзя.

Помните пример проститутки и брахмана? Они жили через дорогу. Брахман постоянно видел, чем занимается проститутка, и она знала, чем занимается он. Брахман постоянно думал о том, какая эта женщина падшая, он постоянно на это медитировал. А проститутка постоянно думала, что это святой брахман, который весь свой день посвящает духовной практике. Она считала себя грешницей, и понимала, что ей место только в аду. Она медитировала на святого брахмана. И однажды в их квартале случился пожар, и сгорели все. Пришли ямадуты. Брахман сказал: «Вы ошиблись, проститутка живет через дорогу, я всю свою жизнь читал священные писания». Но ямадуты сказали: «Нет, дорогой, может быть ты и читал их, но думал ты о плохих вещах, поэтому собирайся, пойдешь с нами». А к проститутке пришли Вишнудуты, посланники Бога. И проститутка сказала также: «Вы ошиблись, я падшая женщина, святой живет через дорогу». Но Вишнудуты сказали: «Ты всегда думала о святом, поэтому достойна лучшей участи».

Поэтому, судить людей по внешним признакам нельзя, нужно научиться любить людей, уважать их уровень, их природу, их попытки. Сознание Кришны дает возможность для каждого человека. Прабхупада построил дом, где может жить каждый, а не только тот, кто повторяет 16 кругов и соблюдает 4 принципа. Есть много преданных, которые не имеют потенциала что-то делать для сознания Кришны, но имеют огромное желание что-то делать для Прабхупады. Практически все любят Прабхупаду, и это нужно уважать. Нужно уважать даже ложное эго других, но не свое.

Е.М. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Помните пример проститутки и брахмана?


Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны. А из какого источника эта история?

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны. А из какого источника эта история?


Гопал Кришна Госвами говорит,что эта история из Пуран её рассказывал Шрила Прабхупада.

----------


## Тивикова Светлана

https://youtu.be/BeV6jthcdJY

05 июля 2020 Видеоконференция с махараджами (истории предания вайшнавов. ответы на вопросы)

----------


## Тивикова Светлана

https://youtu.be/Nga9IZSnAkc

----------


## Тивикова Светлана

*13.08.2020. Лекция в день явления Шрилы Прабхупады. Алматы*

https://youtu.be/ZsB7wbJ-avI

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ОТКУДА СТОЛЬКО ЛЮДЕЙ С ПСИХИЧЕСКИМИ РАССТРОЙСТВАМИ?

Вопрос: Почему в последнее время, так много людей с психическими расстройствами?
Ответ: Однажды провели один эксперимент с обезьяной, я видел его в записи. Была шимпанзе, и ее запустили в пустую комнату, там были белые потолки и пол, в центре этой комнаты стоял куб, подиум, тоже белого цвета. На этом подиуме лежал апельсин. Это то, что шимпанзе любит. Лакомство. Но, под сильным напряжением тока. Очень сильным, то есть взять его невозможно. Шимпанзе зашла и смело схватила фрукт, и получила сильный удар, закричала. Этот эксперимент продолжался несколько часов. В течение нескольких дней шимпанзе продолжала делать попытки: одной рукой, другой рукой, ногами, бросалась, переворачивалась, кричала, скалила зубы, - пыталась снова и снова. Три дня она не оставляла попыток. У нее было желание получить этот плод, но не она могла... Результат: через три дня был диагноз – шизофрения. Главная причина психического отклонения в том, что человек развивает в себе желания, которые невозможно осуществить. Витрины, вещи, реклама – всё твоё, но если только есть деньги. И люди, как сумасшедшие всё работают и работают, но при этом получают крохи. И какие они становятся? Полусумасшедшими просто... И раздраженными. Очень много шизофрении и очень много психических отклонений. Хочу – но не получаю, опять хочу – не получаю. Но всё равно хочу… И в конце концов, – я не могу так больше жить. Поэтому Аюрведа говорит, ум должен быть удовлетворен. Нельзя его так воспалять искусственным образом, это вызовет болезнь. Будьте удовлетворенным тем, что имеете – с этого нужно начать. Есть то, что вы имеете: будьте счастливы на этом уровне... А потом, можете создавать на этом счастье, уже своё новое счастье. Вы не можете счастье строить на неудовлетворении или раздражении. На плохих словах, на войне или на борьбе... Счастье не достигается такими методами, потому что сам метод приводит к несчастьям еще большим. Счастье строится на счастье, поэтому сначала удовлетворитесь тем, что имеете, неважно в какой позиции. Не завидуйте никому. Никому не подражайте. Познавайте себя.

Е. М. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ПИЩА СЕЙЧАС ПЕРВЫЙ ВАЖНЫЙ ЭЛЕМЕНТ ДЛЯ ОЗДОРОВЛЕНИЯ ОБЩЕСТВА

Пища сейчас первый важный элемент, который необходим для оздоровления общества и для духовной силы. Мы уже давно этим пренебрегаем, мы берём пищу где-то в других местах, покупаем нехорошую. И думаем что это прасад, что всё очищается. Да, как прасад он чистый, как пища нет. Как пища — нет. Конечно прасад, если от начала и до конца непосредственно самим всё делать. Вспахать землю правильным образом, посадить правильным образом. Всё, весь процесс, все детали важны.
Мы сейчас делаем какой-то полуфабрикат Сознания Кришны, «на скорую руку». Потому что распространяем, может быть нам некогда, может быть у нас руки не доходят, может быть нас мало количественно, чтобы такие задачи ставить.
Но вообще-то, Сознание Кришны должно быть во всех деталях нашей жизни, даже в предметах быта, не говоря уже о храмах. Чем, какими мы пользуемся: мебелью, посудой, микрофонами, асана как выглядит, какие полы, как одеваются преданные, как выглядит инструмент, его место? В храме всё, все детали имеют значение.
И когда входишь туда, вы чувствуете… всё - всё священно. Каждая часть этого храма становится священной. В детали Сознание Кришны должно войти, проникнуть повсюду. Пока мы на скорую руку что-то делаем… Это не в упрёк, я не говорю, что это в Новгороде так, в принципе наше движение сейчас нуждается в дальнейшем развитии — мы ещё не довели до конца эту ягью до совершенства.
...И второй момент — это земля, фермы, коровы. Чтобы мы могли выращивать здоровую пищу. И — ахимса-молоко. Это очень важный момент. Хотя, ещё не все преданные понимают хорошо это может быть, не все считают, что это их миссия и ждут, кто возьмётся за это. Но так мы не дождёмся — это необходимо делать. Это необходимость.
И многие ждут уже духовного уровня высокого, хотя многими вещами мы ещё пренебрегаем. Ещё не сознаём.

Е.М. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху

----------


## Васудева Гхош дас

> Прабхупада построил дом, где может жить каждый, а не только тот, кто повторяет 16 кругов и соблюдает 4 принципа. Есть много преданных, которые не имеют потенциала что-то делать для сознания Кришны, но имеют огромное желание что-то делать для Прабхупады. Практически все любят Прабхупаду, и это нужно уважать. Нужно уважать даже ложное эго других, но не свое.
> 
> Е.М. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху


Цитаты. И желание делать для Прабхупады - значит делать то, что он сказал .. И так, как ОН сказал, цитаты. Цитаты

Делать для Прабхупады - значит делать для Кришны ! Это одно и тоже. Прабхупада говорит то, что говорит Кришна ) - Прабхупада

----------


## Махабхарата дас

?Например вы повторяете джапу и хотите  думать о Кришне, не нужно этого делать. У вас плохая джапа будет???
Сначала нужно услышать звук, научиться просто слушать, потом мысли сами придут, из сердца.
Отнеситесь пока к джапе как к средству очищение ума, а не как к  цели. И то и другое допускается. 
Но Господь Чайтанья дал нам Святое Имя в  двух качествах: как средство очищения ума и как цель.
Поэтому повторяя джапу ПРОСТО СЛУШАЙТЕ ВИБРАЦИЮ, как средство очищения ума.

Е.М. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран пр

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Ответ: Ответ заключается в том, что все религии ложны и все религии истинны. Любой религией можно воспользоваться как истинной, а можно сделать из нее что-то ложное. Религия проявляется в поведении людей. Если религиозные люди начинают взрывать дома, то мы начинаем бояться такой религии. Но сама религия — это милосердие, чистота, аскетизм и правдивость. Именно этого мы ожидаем от религии. Сначала милосердия, любви, понимания, а потом уже какого-то закона. 
Те, кто не научился любить Бога и своих ближних, требуют исполнения закона: «Побить камнями!» Но Иисус сказал: «Кто без греха, пусть первый бросит камень». Сначала — любовь. Религиозный фанатизм очень опасное проявление религии. Сначала должен быть хотя бы здравый смысл. На самом деле, религия дает жизнь всему человеческому обществу. Как Ганга — прекрасная полноводная река. По ее берегам бурлит жизнь. Но вырастают на этих берегах и колючий кустарник, и прекрасное манговое дерево. Так и религию можно превратить в яд, в колючки, если постоянно с кем-то враждовать. Есть люди, которые вообще склонны к тому, чтобы враждовать и религия здесь и не при чем. 
Дерево познается по плодам. Если мы хотим понять, что такое настоящая религия, мы должны смотреть на великие примеры. Иисус Христос, пророк Мухаммед, Шри Чайтанья — это самые великие святые. Мы должны смотреть на них — тогда мы не будем сбиты с толку. Так что это наш выбор: что мы выберем в религии. Если мы выбираем самую чистую часть любой религии — это истинная религия. Чтобы претендовать на истинность религии, нужно следовать ее заповедям. Но большинство людей не следуют, а просто спорят, чья религия лучше, но суть не в этом. Выбирай то, что тебе по сердцу. Затем, ты должен следовать тому, что выбрал. Затем развить добродетель. Затем обрести духовные качества. Затем принести благо всему миру — такова последовательность. 
Истинная религия — та, которая удовлетворяет Бога. Если удовлетворен желудок — все части тела получают энергию. Нам не хватает счастья, блаженства, творческой энергии? Значит, мы не удовлетворяем Бога. Желудок принимает не любую пищу. Если мы хотим предложить Богу наше вожделение, вражду, войну — Он это не принимает. Начинаются социальные катаклизмы, все не удовлетворены… Сейчас совершается столько всякой деятельности — но все не удовлетворены. Когда человек ощущает полное удовлетворение от своей деятельности, избавляется от зависти, жадности, похоти — это деятельность угодная Богу. Казалось бы, зачем поливать корень дерева? Можно поливать ветви и листья. Зачем люди собираются и молятся? Сколько земли успели бы вскопать за это время! Но нет, мы должны знать, как удовлетворить Бога. Это принесет наилучшие результаты. Бог скрыт в нашем сердце, как корень дерева скрыт в земле. 

Е.М.Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху (Александр Хакимов)

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ДИКША 

Дикша — буквально одно из значений этого слова «отрезать». Отрезать материальные привязанности. Есть, наверное, и другие значения этого слова, и с этой точки зрения это происходит не сразу, не мгновенным образом, а существует процесс. Потому что человек склонен сохранять свои материальные привязанности. Он как бы вступает в конфликт с дикшей. 
Дикша означает, что мы должны быть заняты бескорыстным любовным преданным служением, выполнять волю духовного учителя и Кришны. 
А материальное существование означает, что я должен действовать ради себя самого. Кто обо мне позаботится, кроме меня самого? Я должен беспокоиться о своём существовании. 
А дикша означает — беспокоиться о миссии духовного учителя. Это целый процесс. Служение духовному учителю может занимать всю жизнь, а может и не одну жизнь занимать. 
«Я многое потерял, потому что услышал наставление от гуру ещё в молодости, чтобы я проповедовал по всему миру. С самой первой встречи мой Гуру Махарадж сказал мне об этом. Но я не сразу стал это делать, я только в преклонные годы осуществил его пожелание, его наставление. Я потерял много времени впустую», — так говорил Шрила Прабхупада, однажды вспоминая свою жизнь. 
Мы не считаем так, может быть, но Прабхупада так сказал. То есть дикша — это обширный процесс: от момента инициации и до полного предания. Поэтому важно понять, как включиться. Мы получаем дикшу для того, чтобы получать наставления сверху и следовать им. Это настоящая дикша. 
Например, как мы имеем какой-то электроприбор, допустим, холодильник. Подключаем вилку в розетку, и он работает, потому что он уже создан, должным образом собран. Осталось только включить вилку в розетку. Но если только вилка, розетка и провод, но нет прибора, — это работать не будет. То есть он должен быть настроен на работу должным образом. Подготовка должна быть. 
Так же и здесь: когда мы получаем дикшу, это означает, что с этого момента мы начинаем следовать наставлениям духовного учителя. У нас больше нет этой личной индивидуалистичной эгоистичной материальной жизни. Но, — как я сказал, это процесс постепенный. Если ученик настроен правильно и гуру истинный, то это очень хорошо работает. 
Есть еще одна значительная сторона дикши. Это сторона самого духовного учителя. Его могущество также немаловажно, его способности: нужна большая решимость, чтобы давать дикшу. Это всё равно, что вы вырываете человека из материального существования, — но теперь вы должны позаботиться о нём. То есть вы должны быть уверены, что сможете позаботиться о нём, тогда вы можете решительно это делать, быть уверены, что дадите достаточно вдохновения и энтузиазма ученику, чтобы он мог стоять на своих ногах и обрёл веру в то, что он делает. Тогда ученики будут успешны всегда, будут достигать хороших духовных результатов, будут продвигаться и совершать усилия. 
От духовного учителя тоже зависит, тоже есть обязанность, как дикшу давать. И когда гуру даёт убежище в этой уверенности, энтузиазме, вере, то ученик становится похожим на духовного учителя. От него он черпает эту веру, знание и уверенность в своих поступках. И он решительно, уверенно может идти к цели под защитой дикши. Его вера будет непоколебима в практике. 
Поэтому есть два фактора. Первый — это квалификация ученика, этот процесс может быть постепенным. Начинается с веры, а потом уже сама дикша — посвящение. Другая сторона — это могущество и решительность духовного учителя. Два этих фактора делают человека успешным. 

Е.М. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху 
22.05.2021. Алматы, Казахстан.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Как-то один человек, услышав размышления о душе, стал возмущаться и уверенно сказал, что после смерти нет ничего! 
– Чего нет? – спросил я его. 
– Ничего нет! – отрезал он. 
– А куда всё исчезает? 
– Всё остаётся на месте, просто я исчезаю, – объяснял он. 
– Но если всё остаётся на месте, то покажи, куда ты исчезаешь, в какое место? 
– Тело уходит в землю и разлагается. 
– Верно. А в какое место попадает твой ум, твоя прожитая жизнь? 
– Ни в какое место… в пустоту, – наконец определил он. 
– А где находится эта пустота? – настаивал я. 
– Нигде! 
– Правильно, – пытался «поймать» я его, – пустоты нигде нет. Что такое пустота? 
– Пустота – это тьма, когда нет ничего, – объяснял человек. 
– Ты говоришь «тьма» , но тьма тоже должна где-то существовать. Ты не можешь представить и понять пустоту, потому что любое понимание – это уже не пустота. Пустота существует лишь как состояние ума, когда человек либо не воспринимает ничего, либо ничего не хочет воспринимать. 
И действительно, где вы видели пустоту в природе? Природа полна разнообразия, а пустота существует лишь теоретически. И мы пользуемся этой теорией, когда не можем что-то объяснить. Если что-то выходит за рамки нашего восприятия и представления, мы называем это пустотой или чем-то несуществующим. Если вы закрыли руками глаза и вам стало темно, это не значит, что вокруг ничего нет, просто тьма покрыла ваши глаза. Обезьяна, на которую нападает тигр, также закрывает глаза, и ей кажется, что тигра больше нет. Человек обычно не хочет видеть окружающий мир, когда сильно разочарован, страдает или ожидает сурового наказания. Значит, этот человек, говоривший о пустоте, был не слишком счастлив. Он так страдал, что предпочитал попасть в пустоту, чем родиться снова в мире страданий. 
Пока нас преследуют страдания, мы не можем понять смысл своей жизни. Разве смысл заключается в страданиях? Если это так, то лучше, действительно, исчезнуть и кануть в пустоту навеки. Смысл жизни в том, чтобы обрести подлинное счастье, ради этого можно терпеть страдания. Но для того, чтобы узнать о высшем счастье, человеку нужно прожить много жизней, или хотя бы одну по-человечески.

Александр Хакимов, из книги «Реинкарнация. Размышления»
https://www.etsy.com/in-en/shop/Lalakamala...

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

ОБРАЩЕНИЕ Е.М. ЧАЙТАНЬЯ ЧАНДРА ЧАРАНА ПРАБХУ К УЧЕНИКАМ 

Я многому учусь через вас. У меня тоже свой путь, свой прогресс. Я не являюсь освобождённой душой с Вайкунтхи. Я служу своему духовному учителю. И гуру, гуру-таттва посылает учеников. Поэтому каждый ученик представляет также моего духовного учителя. Гуру-таттву очень сложно понять. 
Говорится, что понять духовного учителя и родителей невозможно. Когда вы сами берёте ответственность за кого-то и начинаете помогать в духовной жизни, вы становитесь частью гуру-таттвы. Тогда вы понимаете, как она действует со всех сторон: со стороны духовного учителя и со стороны учеников, и также со стороны разума. 

Каждый вайшнав является духовным учителем — в духовном мире так. Если человек не духовный учитель, то он не вайшнав, — помните об этом. Здесь нет просто духовных учителей и вечно подчинённых. Здесь каждый одновременно является учеником и учителем — это принцип духовного мира. Поэтому нужно одновременно понимать эти две стороны. 

Всегда думайте, кем здесь быть в этом мире. Мы здесь никто, это не наш мир. У нас есть дом. И выбраться можно только через преданное служение — отдать высший долг перед Богом. Так Прабхупада говорил: «Мы здесь кому-то должны, потому что Кришне должны». Если вы на самом деле предаётесь Кришне, вы освобождаетесь от всех долгов, — не сразу, постепенно. 

Вы это почувствуете сами. Вы увидите, как вы будете освобождаться от всех долгов кармы. Кришна вам будет предоставлять всё лучшие и лучшие возможности для служения. 

Однажды Прабхупада сказал Тамал Кришне Госвами: «Придёт время, когда ты состаришься. Можешь поехать в Маяпур-дхаму, просто повторять мантру — ничего не нужно делать. У тебя не будет никаких других обязанностей». 

Значит наша единственная обязанность — воспевать святое имя. Это наша вечная природа — прославлять Кришну, восхищаться Кришной, рассказывать о Кришне. Господь Чайтанья говорил: «Кем бы ты ни был, просто говори о Кришне тому, кого увидишь». 

Духовный учитель вдохновляется, когда ученики воспевают киртан, распространяют книги, проявляют инициативы, думают — как распространять, улучшать ИСККОН, как привлекательно в этом мире распространять сознание Кришны. Каждый должен думать об этом. Это умонастроение приносит радость всей гуру-парампаре. 
Мой духовный учитель восхищается учениками, когда получает отчёты: столько порций прасада за год, столько книг за год, столько харинам за год. Когда это всё сложили — неужели это возможно? Все удивляются. Последние отчёты он разослал всем своим духовным братьям — показать, что творят ученики. Гордится этим, что его внуки такое делают, — очень радуется. Понятно, что мне очень хорошо становится — я не зря что-то делаю. 

Поэтому вам огромное спасибо за ваше количество и за ваше качество. Я вижу — вы развиваете качество. Большинство из вас очень серьёзны. Поэтому у меня есть вдохновение принимать учеников. 

Один духовный учитель, когда начал принимать учеников, принял троих. Все трое ушли в майю очень быстро. Он перестал принимать учеников и очень расстроился. 
Когда я стал принимать учеников, я тоже думал: «Сколько они продержатся, интересно?» Но они живучие какие-то… Я от вас также получаю вдохновение служить Кришне. Огромное спасибо за ваши старания, за вашу преданность Прабхупаде, миссии, за вашу человечность — так отзываются о вас. Я много раз слышал об этом, что ученики человечные. Очень хорошо. 

В том же духе продолжайте и будьте, пожалуйста, миротворцами в ИСККОНе, не поддерживайте конфликты, скандалы и сплетни. Старайтесь быть выше всего этого. Это всё пройдёт: может быть болезненно, но пройдёт само по себе, даже без нашего участия. 

Вот миссию Господа Чайтаньи нельзя откладывать. Повторяйте Харе Кришна и будьте счастливы — так говорил Прабхупада. 

Е.М. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху 

08.11.2021 Казахстан, Алматы

----------


## Махабхарата дас

...Я сам работаю над этим. Тридцать лет уже. Я пытаюсь работать над собой, это не легко. Это, пожалуй, самое трудное. Я сейчас скажу одно утверждение - станьте смиренными, станьте терпеливыми, станьте почтительными. Три вещи я сказал, четвертую скажу - ни от кого ничего не ожидайте.
Чтобы научиться этим четырем вещам, нужно прожить трудную жизнь. И сознательно поработать каждый день, каждый день, каждый день, каждый день. Это наше предназначение, это наша аскеза, это наше человеческое предназначение. Достичь совершенства. Это факты.
Если даже человек не может стать на этот путь, по слабости какой-то неуверенности, в силу, может, каких-то стереотипов, ярлыков, мало ли там. Бывают сложности. Но если он даже говорит – «Я хотел бы искренне обрести все это!», прогресс начался! Потому что главный стимул прогресса, наше искреннее желание, больше ничего. Ничего другого. Остальное все придет. Просите, и ответят вам,- говориться. Просящему хлеба, камень в руку не кладут. Вот и все. Формула.

Александр Хакимов
"Предназначение"
Алматы 2014.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вопрос: - Одна преданная на санкиртане познакомилась с человеком из высших бандитских кругов, который воспылал сильными чувствами, требует нарушения принципов. Она старается старается следовать наставлениям гуру. Какие полномочия необходимы, чтобы убедить человека что следует любить Господа и служить Ему?

Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху: - Неясный вопрос. Недостаточно ясный вопрос. Мне кажется этот вопрос подходит больше для личной беседы, чем для публичной лекции. Он не сформулирован ясно. С точки зрения нашего служения, какая разница из каких кругов человек - бандитских или небандитских? Просто проповедуйте ему и всё.  Почему думаете что это что-то особенное? Такой же человек как и все. Просто бандит и всё. Много бандитов мы видели, - интересные люди. Склонны что-то делать для преданных, для Бога. Думаете их мало что ли, бандитов? Да их больше чем вы можете себе представить в этом мире. 

***

Вопрос: - Можно ли во имя служения отдавать всё что у нас есть  и даже больше, например, брать кредиты, продавать квартиру и тому подобное? 

Ответ:  Да-а-а, это материальная платформа, это фанатизм конечно, это глупость, не делайте так. Ничего не берите взаймы  и ничего не теряйте в этом мире. Занимайте в служении то, что у вас есть. "А можно мне так вот сразу же решить вопрос? Харе Кришна и к Богу? (Показывает пистолет у виска и выстрел)  Вот вы о чем тут спрашиваете. А не лучше ли занять это человеческое тело в служении с пользой дела? И не нужно брать и кого-то эксплуатировать, - себя займите. И не нужно это отбрасывать. И то, и другое - глупость. Брать кредиты чтобы отдать Кришне - это глупость.  Кришна уже дал всё что необходимо чтобы мы это делали. Зачем что-то ещё брать? Сначала используйте то что у вас есть

----------

